# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Bộ sưu tập hình ảnh step drive

## nhatson

hỉnh ảnh các step drive mà em có, bác nào có các loại khác bổ sung cho em nhé

em bắt đầu với step drive MA860H, có lẽ là hàng xịn
tổng thể




trái tim




có lẽ là chip DA tl7528


nguồn



còn một mớ ic phía dưới mà bị bôi số rồi



b.r

----------

anhcos, anhmaiyeu102, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, ghoang, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

cái này em post rồi, nhưng gom vào đây cho gọn

5 phase vexta RKD514L-A






b.r

----------

anhmaiyeu102, cnc300

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục đi bác Linh , còn nhiều loại của các hãng nữa , em có mấy cái của USA paker , của france , của swiss , còn japan thì roze ( cái này nó đổ keo kín mít nên em bó tay chụp hình ) , mà ngon nhất em thấy của gecko loại mini G250 hay sao ấy, bé xíu xiu mà mạnh kinh khủng , kéo mấy con 86 chạy phà phà , em rãnh em chụp hình post chung hen ( nói thiệt em chỉ biết chụp hình chứ phần điện tử em mù tịt )

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

vexta alphastep ads16





b.r

----------


## nhatson

> tiếp tục đi bác Linh , còn nhiều loại của các hãng nữa , em có mấy cái của USA paker , của france , của swiss , còn japan thì roze ( cái này nó đổ keo kín mít nên em bó tay chụp hình ) , mà ngon nhất em thấy của gecko loại mini G250 hay sao ấy, bé xíu xiu mà mạnh kinh khủng , kéo mấy con 86 chạy phà phà , em rãnh em chụp hình post chung hen ( nói thiệt em chỉ biết chụp hình chứ phần điện tử em mù tịt )


mấy dồ hãng mỹ lớn nhu parker toàn dùng chip ASIC ( đại khái tke rồi đặt làm IC lun, ko dùng lk các hãng semiconductor để ráp)

đồ chau âu em cũng chưa đụng mấy, càng nhìu hình càng tốt nhé anh NAM_CNC

b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

típ theo là gecko g210x
gecko chỉ chạy 10 microstep, muốn chạy hafstep, 5 microstep phải có mạch nhân tần số


mạch nhân tần số đời mới dùng cpld


bộ đồ lòng, đơn giản mà hok rẻ chút nào


b.r

----------

duonghoang, tungcnc

----------


## CKD

Có con này.. do lúc trước chụp hình đăng bán nên.. ảnh không rỏ lắm.










*linh kiện của riêng vexta  :Smile:

----------

nhatson, tungcnc

----------


## CKD

Bộ này lúc trước mình hay dùng cho máy mini... nhận xét là dùng ok trong tầm tiền  :Wink: 








Con này dùng IC tích hợp THB7128.

*Download File*

----------


## CKD

Con này dùng STK762-080

----------


## Nam CNC

*** Paker 750 OEM , 7A , 80VDC , phân giải đến 1/256







---Loại này có 5 bộ, đang ráp máy xài ở nhà , chạy phê như con dê.

----------

duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

***Seledata SDM52 , hàng SWISS , 2A , 1/64, 12-40VDC , chắc em này đời cổ , chạy như kéo đàn , nhưng nhìn chung vẫn tốt , chính xác chỉ mỗi tội bắt mình nghe violon khi chạy







--- Đang dùng cho máy cnc vẽ chỉ bắt bông kem trên bánh kem hehehe , rất lợi hại.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

típ theo là hãng nho nhỏ của japan
cool muslce
http://www.musclecorp.com/english/index.php

con này vandu viện trợ em, bộ step closed loop dang intergrad nhưng mà motor với encoder bị trấn rồi
loại này thường dùng dưới dạng tích hợp bộ dkhien chuyển động 






motor được điều khiển bởi ic của hãng và 1 chú MCU 32bit của NEC


đề giảm kích thước, motor chạy unipolar


b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

*** MIDI INGENIERIE MI904A , hàng France , 4A , 22-90VDC , 1/64 







  --- Có 4 em , dự định ráp máy 60x60 , chạy rất OK , mới test 24VDC , chạy 720rpm có tải mà rất êm , chính xác , nhưng chắc đời cổ nên chẳng có nút chỉnh gì ngoài A và vi bước.

----------


## nhatson

> *** Paker 750 OEM , 7A , 80VDC , phân giải đến 1/256
> 
> ---Loại này có 5 bộ, đang ráp máy xài ở nhà , chạy phê như con dê.


loại này em nhớ là có dip switch chỉnh 3rd harmonic corection

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> *** MIDI INGENIERIE MI904A , hàng France , 4A , 22-90VDC , 1/64 
> 
> 
> 
>   --- Có 4 em , dự định ráp máy 60x60 , chạy rất OK , mới test 24VDC , chạy 720rpm có tải mà rất êm , chính xác , nhưng chắc đời cổ nên chẳng có nút chỉnh gì ngoài A và vi bước.


made in fance mà cũng chùi số, xem ra chùi số ko vi phạm nguyên tắc nào  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

- Loại Paker 750 OEM có cái nút đó đó, nhưng chưa hiểu ý nghĩa nên để ở chế độ ban đầu ( mở ra sao để lại vậy hehehe ) , còn tại sao France nó xóa thì em nghĩ nó sợ mấy ông TQ lắm à , cả thế giới đều sợ mà , ai làm ra cái gì thì anh ấy copy được cái ấy.

----------


## nhatson

> - Loại Paker 750 OEM có cái nút đó đó, nhưng chưa hiểu ý nghĩa nên để ở chế độ ban đầu ( mở ra sao để lại vậy hehehe ) , còn tại sao France nó xóa thì em nghĩ nó sợ mấy ông TQ lắm à , cả thế giới đều sợ mà , ai làm ra cái gì thì anh ấy copy được cái ấy.


3rd harmonic correction dùng để xử lí vấn đề sai số của microstep, drive chạy với nhiều laọi motor mới cần, còn motor chuẩn thì sửa cho chuẩn với motor
cũng chỉ có tác dụng với microstep mà góc microstep sẽ ko nhỏ hơn sai số góc bước ( thường là 5% , 1.8o >> góc bước sai số là 0,09o)


PS: muốn chính xác hơn, nên người ta chế tạo motor 2 phase 0.9o
b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> - Loại Paker 750 OEM có cái nút đó đó, nhưng chưa hiểu ý nghĩa nên để ở chế độ ban đầu ( mở ra sao để lại vậy hehehe ) , còn tại sao France nó xóa thì em nghĩ nó sợ mấy ông TQ lắm à , cả thế giới đều sợ mà , ai làm ra cái gì thì anh ấy copy được cái ấy.


china dạo này tke cũng tốt rồi ah, chuyện copy bản thân G7 cũng đã từng trải qua, có điều lúc đó truyền thông chưa ptrien như thời gian từ nam 2000 đồ về đây
túm lại việc copy là bthuong, và việc bảo vệ tke là cần thiết


bằng sáng chế có niên hạn, sau khi hết niên hạn ai cũng có thể dùng và ko cần trả phí, cân bằng quyền lợi của nhà đầu tư, cũng như đảm bảo sự ptrien của khoa học kỹ thuật
một cái lợi nữa là người ta nghĩ ra rồi, mình charge phí rồi dùng rẻ hơn là băt tay từ con số 0 và nhìu khả năng từ nền tảng đó có nhiều cải tiến hơn nữa

mạch điện tử ráp từ lk rời, chỉ có thể bảo vệ tke vật lý, nều mình copy i chang thì ko được còn copy mạch, đặt lkien vị trí khác đi là ok, 
tke của mạch bán dẫn tích hợp thì được bảo vệ
b.r

----------

CKD, im_atntc

----------


## nhatson

video giới thiệu hoạt động của Lin Engineering , 1 cty chuyên sản xuất động cơ của hoa kỳ, cũng có 1 vài patent về công nghệ step
có cảnh động cơ bước được quấn dây, cảnh gắn encoder với vài dụng cụ đơn giản




b.r

----------


## nhatson

clip nảy cũng của Lin engineering, nói vể hiện tượng sai số góc bước microstep, hãng có 1 ky thuật chế tạo motor khắc phục được vấn đề này




more info
http://www.linengineering.com/conten...rs/pdf/PDT.pdf

*Download File*


b.r

----------

CNC PRO

----------


## nhatson

1 bằng sáng chế của lin engineering về step, giảm rung cho động cơ bước

*Download File*


Link gốc 1 hoặc link gốc 2


b.r

----------

CNC PRO, Mạch Việt

----------


## nhatson

drive 3 phase 220 kinco









b.r

----------

solero

----------


## Vân Du

Applied Motion 3540M
Supply Voltage: 12-42 VDC
Output Current: 0.4-3.5 A/phase
Step Resolution: 1/64 
Price: $220.00

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, solero

----------


## nhatson

vexta udx5114
5 phase thế hệ cũ, thời điểm tke mạch, chắc chưa có nhiều loại IC chức năng, người Nhật  hay sử dụng 1 dạng mạch làm sẳn, đóng gói dạng đổ keo, tương tự như 1 ic, bên trong là lk rời ghép lại

mạch có 1 cuộn coil, của nguồn BUCK em tháo ra mất tiêu rồi


phần lái fet khá hoành tráng


b.r

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

một drive của china, mícrotep bằng IO của MCU, chopper bằng 74hc74
đơn giản và hiệu quả




phần DA tạo sin cho bộ phận dkhiển dòng



phần chopper có LM393 ( bôi số) 7408,  7474


b.r

----------

biết tuốt, solero

----------


## solero

Mấy anh china hay xoá chữ trên IC nhể? Theo em nghĩ thì người có kiến thức về thiết kế mạch sẽ đoán ra được đó là con gì cho dù có bị xoá chữ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mấy anh china hay xoá chữ trên IC nhể? Theo em nghĩ thì người có kiến thức về thiết kế mạch sẽ đoán ra được đó là con gì cho dù có bị xoá chữ.


vì ngta ko muốn ai biết,mới 1 số mạch thì đúng như bác nói,có thể đoán nhưng cũng có cái ko đoán đc

theo ý kiến cá nhân của em thì h xóa số hình như còn mỗi anh tầu,còn đâu ngta cho hết có khi cả schema luôn đấy,nhưng bác phải mua cái phần mềm trong ruột nó,cái đó mới khó đánh cắp.

----------


## Gamo

em thấy đa số stepper driver toàn dùng MCU? Hôm trước em mở con MCB100 của USA ra thì là 1 chú PIC, chú Kinco bác Sơn post lên cũng PIC, ko rõ các bác Việt Nam dùng gì?  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy anh china hay xoá chữ trên IC nhể? Theo em nghĩ thì người có kiến thức về thiết kế mạch sẽ đoán ra được đó là con gì cho dù có bị xoá chữ.


ví dụ ic logic, cùng 1 loại ic, nhưng có nhiều mark khác nhau như ic logic chẳng hạn, 74ls74 , 74hc74 , 74hct74, đôi khí là biết IC laọi dì chứ mark nào thì ko biết được

ko hẳn là che giấu linh kiện, đôi khi làm tăng giá trị mạch nửa , opam có con 10 cent, những cũng có con vài USD, đẻ người ta nhìn con vài cent mà mạch bán đắt tiền cũng ko hay, cạo số đi khách hàng sẽ đỡ cắn rút  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy đa số stepper driver toàn dùng MCU? Hôm trước em mở con MCB100 của USA ra thì là 1 chú PIC, chú Kinco bác Sơn post lên cũng PIC, ko rõ các bác Việt Nam dùng gì? )


con đầu tiên , MA860H xịn dùng FPGA
geckodrive dùng CPLD
hàng mỹ xịn thường dùng fpga/cpld . japan thì xịn hay xài ASIC, hàng china tốt thì dùng DSP C2000 của texas intrusment
PIC tính ổn định cao, đồ mỹ trước hay xài MCU của motorola, giờ bộ phận MCU của motorola thành freescale, còn semiconductor thì là onsemi.
một 2 loại drive china có dùng chip của freescale
nhiều loại dùng 8051 STC của china

vn thì em thấy cú pic, avr ,8051, hiện tại thì thấy  đổi wa dùng STM8 và STM32 

b.r

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Bua nao em phai moi bac Son cafe nghe bac ke ve stepper driver moi duoc  :Wink: )

The hien nay bac dung con gi de dieu khien o?
Ps: mod thong cam, em post bang dt nen ko go dau nhe

----------


## biết tuốt

còn thiếu ruột DRIVER  hãng  NHATSON  nữa bác gì ơi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Bua nao em phai moi bac Son cafe nghe bac ke ve stepper driver moi duoc )
> 
> The hien nay bac dung con gi de dieu khien o?
> Ps: mod thong cam, em post bang dt nen ko go dau nhe


em hay dùng avr/xmega/cpld
đang trong quá trình chuyển đổi qua stm32/c2000/dspic/fpga

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix, Bác có nhận đệ tử ko ?

----------


## nhatson

trăm hay ko bằng tay wen ah, em ko học dt chinh quy , chỉ học 1 khóa về MCU 8051 , khói lửa riết rồi wen tay thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

:Smile: ) em đang tính học CLPD, bác có thể chỉ cho em nên bắt đầu từ đâu ko?

----------


## nhatson

vdhl 
http://esd.cs.ucr.edu/labs/tutorial/

verilog
http://asic-world.com/examples/verilog/index.html

cần code em google , code chạy thử rồi mod theo nhu cầu thôi ah

b.r
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng mới tập tễnh ARM, hôm trước thấy bác so sánh con analog driver với con digital thấy ham quá, đang tính nghiên cứu tiếp FPGA & DSP đây. Em mới mua 1 bộ CLPD về mà chưa biết cách dùng.

----------


## nhatson

em nghỉ stm32 có nhiều lợi điểm, đặc biệt là dễ mua, giá cả cũng hợp lí, chủng loại đa dạng, tools cũng dễ kiêm , giá rẻ

dsp/fpga tools đắt tiền, chip cũng khó mua, IDE cũng chuyên dùng, keys cũng khá phiền phức
pt sản phẩm cao cấp thì hợp lí hơn ah

dùng lk dì ko wan trọng bằng tìm được vấn đề >> cách giải quyết vấn đề 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix... bác nói chí phải. 

Thật ra hôm trước em microstepping con 5 phase, đang bị vướng vấn đề nên mới nghĩ sang CLPD/DSP: giữa mỗi microstep, mình phải PWM để có dòng vừa đủ tương ứng với microstep đó. Vấn đề là ví dụ chúng ta microstep/10, 5 pha = 500 steps, /10 => 5000 step/vòng. Giả sử chúng ta quay với tốc độ 10 vòng/sec => 50,000 step/giây => chúng ta chỉ còn 20us/step. Như vậy chúng ta phải PWM chỉ trong 20us thì hơi khó nên em đang chưa nghĩ ra cách giải quyết >.<

----------


## nhatson

10 vòng/S microstep = 600rpm microstep ko có tác dụng dì cả , ở tốc độ này chuyển sang chạy fullstep là ok
ở tốc độ trên 200rpm, dòng đã bắt đầu ko nạp kịp vào coil motor

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vậy các driver microstepping của các hãng, thông thường là chạy tốc độ nhanh bọn nó tự động detect, chuyển sang full step hết?

Với lại em cũng tò mò, tại sao bác Sơn tính chuyển qua STM32? Ưu điểm của Cortex M3 so với AVR là chỗ nào? Thật ra con Cortex nhiều tính năng quá, em chỉ mới xài tới GPIO của nó, trong trường hợp này board của em chạy có 8Mhz thôi nên cũng ko rõ là nó hơn STC 8051 với AVR trong trường hợp này ở điểm nào?

----------


## nhatson

drive cao cấp đều có khả năng chuyển microtsep/fullstep. như vậy sẽ cho moment ở tốc độ cao tốt hơn , hãy nhớ rằng motor  bước ko có moment ở tốc độ cao vì khi quay nhanh, coil motor ko nạp đủ dòng>> vậy thì dkhien dòng hình sin làm dì nữa, khi mà dòng qua coil nó thành hình tam giác , tốc độ càng cao, đỉnh tam giác càng thấp

drice cao cấp hơn tại tốc dộ rất chậm như dưới 10rpm, đang chạy 1000 bước/vòng sẽ tự dộng chuyển thành 10.000 bước vòng, để motor chạy thật êm chẵng hạn ( dòng DM của leadshine có tính năng này)

stm32 > step drive dạng digital ( đo dòng , điều chỉnh độ rộng xung bằng pid ) hoặc thêm các tính năng như closed loop, hoặc dk motor thông qua cổng giao tiếp,  hoặc build in controller

b.r

----------


## nhatson

drive dòng EM của leadshine dùng MCU 32bit của texas intrusment, chỉ cần opam khếch đại và ofset tín hiệu để đo dòng

Highlights
Advanced DSP-based current control algorithm
Sensorless stall detection
Low-middle speed anti-resonance
Extra low noise; extra low motor heating; smooth motor movement
Stored configurations for matched stepper motors of NEMA 14, 16, 17, 23, and 34
Easy setup via DIP switches for microstepping resolution and output current
Free software for fine tuning, output current, resolutions...
Automatic stepper motor identification and self configuration
Step & direction or CW/CCW control (EM402 and EM806 only support step & driection)



http://leadshine.com/series.aspx?typ...ives&series=EM
b.r

----------


## nhatson

các tính năng của dòng DM, dùng MCU 32bit mới có thể bổ sung các tính năng như trên
để động cơ hoạt động tốt nhất có thể , 1 là cải tiến về chế tạo, vật liệu, rồi kỹ thuật điều khiển, sẽ cho ra 1 sp tốt hơn nữa trên cùng 1 hệ thộng

b.r

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái này.. chỉ còn hiểu sơ sơ.. mấy bác quả đúng là cao thủ sờ tép. Bội phục.

----------


## nhatson

cao thủ dì đâu ah, đọc kỹ hdsd trước khi dùng thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix, em cũng gà mờ mấy món này lắm, nói chuyện với bác Sơn mới mở rộng tầm mắt. Trước giờ cứ tưởng driver nào cũng chừng đó chuyện.

Có 1 phần trong cái hình bác Sơn mới post & cũng khá phổ biến trong stepper driver là vụ Resonance, em vẫn chưa hiểu resonance trong khi điều khiển stepper là gì? tại sao xảy ra? khắc phục thế nào? Trong 5 phase có vụ resonance ko?

----------


## nhatson

2 phase mới bị resonance vì bị 2 phase, dòng điện và 2phase, cùng 1 nhịp nên bị cộng hưởng, tốc độ thấp >> microstep giải quyết , anh gamo cu thi chay fullstep cho gia tốc thật chậm, chạy từ 0<>200 vòng sẽ thấy co 1 điểm motor bị mất bước, ko quay được nữa chĩ lắc thôi, tăng gia tốc lên, lướt qua điểm cộng hưởng vô tư

về microstep SIN refere vào là 1 chuyện, nhưng dòng đi qua coil motor có ra sin đẹp ko là chuyện khác ( linh kiện, kỹ thuật pwm ......) >> rung động do dòng dk ko ra SIN 

dao động tốc độ giữa, motor bước 2phase có khả năng bi mất bước trong tốc độ từ 400<>900rpm, cũng cho motor chạy gia tốc thấp nhất có thể, sẽ tìm được 1 tốc độ mà cứ duy trì tốc độ này lâu motor tự nhiên rớt bước, tốc độ cao hơn thì ko sao, giải quyết có 2 pán, pán cơ khí , mấy con motor vexta bãi anh sẽ thấy có con có cục màu vàng 



còn ko có thể diy, vì damper sẽ tùy vào hệ thống cơ khí/ motor


damper cơ khí, motor chạy êm hơn, có thể cân chỉnh damper với hệ thống cơ khí



resonance tốc độ thấp



một số drive có damper bằng điện tử, như dòng DM, EM của leadshine là 1 ví dụ, parker drive , centent cũng có, vexta em ko thấy đề cập vấn đề này, mấy hãng cũa USA thì hay đề cập

patent về damper cho step
damper bằng mạch điện tử
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3588661.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4286202.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3660746.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4510429.pdf


damper bằng thuật toán, nếu dk động cơ bằng dsp/mcu 32 bit 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7733051.pdf


3 phase 5phase resonance ở tốc độ thấp>> xử lí bằng microstep
3phase 5 phase ko bị resonance ở tốc độ 400<>900rpm
túm lại ưu việt hơn, nhưng mà motor đắt hơn, làm drive cug khó hơn  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

CKD, Gamo, ghoang

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu step, dầy đủ rõ ràng của parker

http://g-line.chess.cornell.edu/G-li...compumotor.pdf
http://g-line.chess.cornell.edu/G-li...mpumotor-2.pdf
http://g-line.chess.cornell.edu/G-li...mpumotor-3.pdf

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

leashine cũng có bằng sáng chế , có điều đăng kí ở china
drive analog
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...201490955U.pdf

drive dsp
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...201477412U.pdf

drive 3phase
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...201490954U.pdf

drive 2phase điện áp cao
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...CN2559167Y.pdf

----------


## nhatson

v/v damper cơ khí, trước em thấy 1 con motor của hoa kỳ, gắn damper, bên trong là OIL

motor dạng tròn damper bằng cổ dê xiết vào thân motor

em nghĩ là giải pháp của thậnien686 80-90, sau này damping electronic chiếm đa số
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

motor step, có damper bằng chất lỏng


còn cái này, em nghĩ là patent của damp chất lỏng
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3552230.pdf

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.parkermotion.com/catalog/...a/sectiona.pdf
tài liệu đầy đủ về các laọi động cơ của parker, từ những năm 90 parker đa ptrien step closed loop

b.r

----------


## nhatson

leadshine dm442




patent 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...201477412U.pdf

lợi điếm lớn nhất là có nhiều tính năng mà phần cứng vẩn đơn giản

----------


## nhatson

HB542M
hàng china, chạy rất tốt, em này chạy tốc độ thấp rất tốt, tốt nhất trong mớ drive analog mà em từng thử qua
PWM bằng kỹ thuật tương tự như amplifier class D






toàn opam và comparator , ko có ic logic nào cả

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ec ec... kinh wa. Y tuong dung op amp hay that, nhung op amp sao keo noi motor ta?

----------


## nhatson

opam để tạo PWM  , tượng tư như ampli class D

----------


## Gamo

He he, cảm ơn bác Sơn nhiều, về vụ Anti-Resonance & OpAmp cho PWM, đúng là trăm thấy ko bằng hỏi bác Sơn  :Smile: )

Em vẫn chưa hiểu cái opam PWM, vậy hóa ra bên MCU mình vẫn phải PWM => thế cần gì opamp nữa? Đương nhiên là để drive con P-Channel mosfet thì mình phải dùng thêm 1 mosfet n-channel phụ, nhưng như vậy vẫn gọn hơn 1 con opamp?
Anyway, để em kiếm tài liệu đọc thêm vậy.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo , opam để tạo ra PWM, ko phải để lái coil ah

b.r

----------


## hadenki

Góp vui với 1 driver của Tamagawa sử dụng motor có encoder dòng I-Step

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> báo cáo , opam để tạo ra PWM, ko phải để lái coil ah
> 
> b.r


ẹc... có lẽ em hiểu ý bác rồi, có nghĩa là MCU cung cấp dòng sin, dòng nhọn bên trên là chopper để encode dòng sine đó, rồi qua motor thì nó sẽ convert lại dòng sine ban đầu?

Nhưng như vậy chắc chỉ dùng được với MCU nào có DAC thôi?

----------


## nhatson

MCU ko có DAC thì mình gắn chip DAC, ngày nay MCU mới tích hợp đủ thứ chứ ngày xưa phải gắn thêm hết ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

một mẫu drive dùng MCU 16bit cua freesacle
mạch đơn giản
cầu fet lái bằng lk rời cho rẻ, dùng cạp P-N






b.r

----------


## hadenki

Có thêm 2 driver 2 phase của Japan
Loại Unipolar chỉ thấy toàn Opamp
Loại Bibolar dùng IC tích hợp của Sanken rất nhỏ gọn

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

drive ở trên, chạy điện lưới hay sao mà em thấy ngõ điện vào tk có vẻ kỹ càng

----------


## hadenki

100VAC, hình như của hãng Disco. Toàn thấy tiếng Nhật

----------


## vanlam1102

Hôm bữa chạy driver Vexta 5 pha 514. cắm nhầm 220 hú hồn, vậy mà driver vẫn chạy phà phà ở mức điện 220.
vậy là e hiểu ra là ghi mức điện áp 110v, nhưng thực ra cho chạy 220 vẫn dc, nhưng ko rành về điện cho lắm nên cho chạy 110v định mức cho an toàn

----------


## hadenki

Thêm mấy cái 5 phase của Techno Drive, Sanyo Denki
Techno Drive 5 phase 24VDC nhỏ gon

Sanyo Denki 5 phase đời cổ dùng mấy con IC công suất SLA6010

Sanyo Denki đời mới có encoder hồi tiếp (giống servo quá)

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Hôm bữa chạy driver Vexta 5 pha 514. cắm nhầm 220 hú hồn, vậy mà driver vẫn chạy phà phà ở mức điện 220.
> vậy là e hiểu ra là ghi mức điện áp 110v, nhưng thực ra cho chạy 220 vẫn dc, nhưng ko rành về điện cho lắm nên cho chạy 110v định mức cho an toàn


Thử chút thì còn chạy được.. chứ chút sau là kiểu gì cũng nổ tự lọc, đức cầu chì ngay. Trừ khi driver thiết kế chạy được 110-220V

----------


## nhatson

http://en.nanotec.com/support/tutori...ors-animation/
animation hoạt động của động cơ bước và động cơ BLDC

----------

Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

mạch chopper thường build theo mô hình này, 1 flip flop và bộ so sánh như lm393



b.r

----------


## Gamo

> http://en.nanotec.com/support/tutori...ors-animation/
> animation hoạt động của động cơ bước và động cơ BLDC


Ui, em vẫn chưa hiểu: thế BLDC sinus phải dùng external encoder chứ ko dùng cái Hall sensor đi kèm được hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, em vẫn chưa hiểu: thế BLDC sinus phải dùng external encoder chứ ko dùng cái Hall sensor đi kèm được hả bác?


trong animation vẫn dùng hall ah

nhưng ta có thể loại bỏ hall, dùng encoder sẽ cho chất lượng dk tốt hơn, nhất là ở tốc độ thấp

như trong animation, anh sẽ thấy đọc encoder nhưng vẫn dưa về bộ giải mả 3 trạng thái của hall

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

bằng sáng chế của sanyo denki về damping điện tử chủ động cho động cơ

MODEL-BASED ACTIVE ELECTRONIC  DAMPING FOR STEPPER MOTORS
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7733051.pdf

theo biểu đồ trong bằng sáng chế, độ rung của motor giảm rất nhiều

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## nhatson

hãng trinamic, sản xuất IC step drive tích hợp có công nghệ cool step, dòng dk motor tăng giảm theo tải, giúp motor ít sinh nhiệt nhất có thể





patent
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US8564230.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

5 phase vexta, motor đồng bộ rất tốt, quay cái lõi viết chì mà ko hề hấn dì

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, KDD

----------


## nhatson

alpha step

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Gamo

Holy....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

kết quả đo dòng qua động cơ step các tốc độ
điện áp 40V, dòng dkhien 4A, fast decay, step drive 4A 50V em đang ptrien

tốc độ ~ 43RPM, dòng qua động cơ ra SIN, nhìn ok 



~ 120rpm, dòng qua động cơ vẩn SIN


~240rpm , dòng qua bắt dâu xấu


~360RPM, dòng qua động cơ ra hình tam giác >> đỉnh vẩn đủ 4A >> moment vẫn đảm bảo


~425RMP, dòng qua hình tam giác đỉnh nhỏ lại còn 3A, moment quay bắt đầu giảm



~1200rpm, dòng qua động cơ biến dạng, còn 1A >> mất moment đáng kể



kết quả đo cho thấy dưới 300rpm, microstep giúp motor chạy em, trên 300RPM microstep ko còn giúp ích 
mai sẽ thử với leadshine M542
b.r

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition, Mạch Việt, TLP

----------


## nhatson

leadshine M542, chạy 40V setting max dòng

~50RPM


~120RPM


~240RPM


~366RPM, drive nay dùng kt phối hợp fast + mix decay tốc độ này dòng vẫn khá SIN


~460RPM tốc độ này dòng biến dạng

----------

biết tuốt, cnc300, Gamo, haignition, Mạch Việt, solero

----------


## nhatson

drive HB-M542, fast decay, ko co điều chỉnh microstep/fullstep tốc độ cao thấp

~50RPM


~120RPM


~240RPM


~300Rpm, dòng ko sin nữa, thanh hình tam giác


~495RPM, dòng biến dạng hoàn toàn, giảm đáng kể


do vẩn áp dụng dk microstep, tại 500RPM dòng giảm đáng kể

b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

drive của em fast decay có diều chỉnh microstep/fullstep , ở tốc độ cao, dòng vẫn đảm bảo> moment đảm bảo
drive HB-m542 fast decay, dùng PWM opam, chạy tốc độ thấp rất tốt , ko có tính năng hiệu chĩnh microstep/full step tốc đọ cao thấp, khi chạy tại 500rpm dòng giảm đáng kể
drive M542 leadshine, có kỷ thuật mixdecay, tại 500RPM dòng vẫn bảo đảm ( test này cug4 ko công bằng vì leadshine chỉ chạy dược 2A sới với 2 drive kia 4A , có lẽ drive em vứt lung tung, bị dì dó nên giờ setting 4A mà còn có 2A)

b.r

----------


## CKD

Có dòng DM nào không thí nghiệm luôn bác NhatSon

----------


## Gamo

^.^ có lý đó bác Nhất Sơn. Nhưng thật ra tới giờ vẫn chưa hiểu là mấy chú DM sóng của nó ra sao mà ngon vậy ta?

----------


## nhatson

DMM442 , chạy dòng 4A áp 40VDC

~50RPM, dòng rất đẹp, ko bị rip>> motor quay rất êm, like servo


~180rpm, dòng bắt đầu biến dạng, nhưng vẫn đẹp



~250RPM, dòng bắt đầu chuyển sang dạng tam giác


~350RPM, dòng biến dạng hoàn toàn, ko khác dì so với drive analog


~480RPM, bắt đầu mất torque



dòng DM chạy rất em ở tốc độ thấp, đặc biệt là rất thấp, kể cả khi độ phân giải setting cao , fullstep chẵng hạn, drive tự nhân tần số chạy microstep cao, em nghĩ có thể la 256uStep, 
ở tốc độ cao, drive DM có lẻ ke chuyển trạng thái> tốc độ cao mất moment, ko bằng drive analog có tính năng điều chỉnh microstep/fullstep

dòng DM điểm 10 cho dải tốc độ dưới 200RPM, trên 200RPM so với drive analog có chức năng microstep/fullstep thì ko tốt bằng

dòng khi motor chạy cực chậm, cỡ 10RPM , setting 10uStep

b.r

----------

CKD, cnc300, duonghoang, Gamo, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## Boyred2000

Sẳn cái hình post vào đây nhờ Anh em help giúp Minh vơi. Loay hoay mãi ko biết mò đường nào cho cái driver step này.mình Tim mãi củng ko biết thông tin gì về nó.

----------


## nhatson

1 dòng SP mởi của geckodrive, G215 cái này chỉ làm hàng OEM ko bán thương mại 
core dùng FPGA proasic3 cua microsemi, giống drive Leadshine MA860H đầu tiên em post
dòng fpga này giá khá tốt, em cũng phải dùng thử xem thế nào mới được

G215 có tích hợp MCU của microchip, có thể biến drive chạy độc lập, hoặc chạy them comand từ mạng, người sử dụng tự program cho MCU



giá fpga proasic3 rất cạnh tranh
http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...G68-ND/2861207
b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.parkermotion.com/manuals/OEM/OEM350-650.pdf

http://www.parkermotion.com/manuals/...tire_Rev_B.pdf

user guide của drive OEM650 và OEM750 của parker cung cấp nhiều thông tin về các vấn đề khi dkhien động cơ bước

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Em van dang chua hiu ve vu multistepping: gia su dang chia step ma pulse moi nhay vao thi sao? Ko biet bac co tai lieu ko?

Voi lai ve 5 pha, bac co tai lieu nao chi tiet ko? Em van hoi lan tan ve vu microstepping 5 pha dua tren cai patent lan truoc bac gui, em thay no don gian wa, cung ko can kiem soat dong

----------


## biết tuốt

> Sẳn cái hình post vào đây nhờ Anh em help giúp Minh vơi. Loay hoay mãi ko biết mò đường nào cho cái driver step này.mình Tim mãi củng ko biết thông tin gì về nó.


cái này có 4 con công suất thôi phải k bác? hay 8 con?

----------


## nhatson

> Em van dang chua hiu ve vu multistepping: gia su dang chia step ma pulse moi nhay vao thi sao? Ko biet bac co tai lieu ko?
> 
> Voi lai ve 5 pha, bac co tai lieu nao chi tiet ko? Em van hoi lan tan ve vu microstepping 5 pha dua tren cai patent lan truoc bac gui, em thay no don gian wa, cung ko can kiem soat dong



viết có dấu đi ah, em đánh vần mãi ko ra

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorgy, mấy bữa nay ôm tablet nằm chơi với con kế hoạch nhỏ của em nên ko viết dấu được.

Chả là hôm trước nghe bác kể về vụ mấy step xịn thì nó tự động chia nhỏ bước để kết quả ra mịn hơn, theo em đoán ko nhầm thì nó chính là multistepping? Em tính cải tiến con driver 5 pha của em để áp dụng multistepping nhưng đang lăn tăn thế này: giả sử nó đang chia nhỏ step, ví dụ 1 pulse chia thành 10 step, nếu đang bước step nhỏ thứ 5 chẳng hạn, tự nhiên có 1 pulse mới tới thì xử lý thế nào? Trong 2 pha giải quyết ra sao?

Ngoài ra, trong 2 pha, thấy vụ hình sin của bác trông dễ thương quá  :Smile: ) nhưng em đang nghĩ: trong 5 pha làm gì có vụ hình sin được nhỉ? Do 5 pha nó liên kết với nhau nên nếu đo current thì lúc nào cũng là hằng số?

Ngoài ra, theo patent bác gửi thì microstepping 5 pha chỉ cần PWM chỗ chuyển sequence là được. Thế thì có phải lo vụ hình sin hay cos gì ko?

----------


## nhatson

1. sub microstep nó sẽ thay đổi chỉ khi finish 1full step, sub microstep chỉ được active khi motor chạy rất chậm <10RPS, vì khi đó mới phát huy tác dụng
2. dòng qua coil của 1 phase trong 5 phase vẫn sẽ sin , ko sin thì PWM theo cơ chế nào ah?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cái vụ sub microstep này dùng MCU thì nhức đầu lắm ah
geckodrive gm215, có chức năng sub microstep, dùng kỹ thuật VCO

b.r

----------

cnc300, haignition

----------


## Gamo

ec... nếu sau 1 full step thì em hỉu cách rồi  :Wink: 

Vụ hình sin cho 5 pha là thế này: theo patent đó, nếu kiểm soát dòng từng dây một sẽ rất mất công (5 sợi) nên nó đề nghị là chỉ cần kiểm soát dòng ở đầu ra của 5 dây. Khi microstep thì chỉ nhắm mắt mà PWM thôi. Vấn đề đầu ra của 5 dây thì lúc nào cũng là dòng cố định, 5A chẳng hạn, thì còn sin gì nữa?

Còn việc đo dòng từng sợi trong 5 cũng không khả thi lắm. 
- Trong 2 pha, mỗi cuộn cuối cùng cũng về GND, mỗi cuộn riêng. Do đó mình đo dòng bằng cách đo hiệu điện thế của R Sense của mỗi cuộn được => ADC xong?
- Trong 5 pha, 5 cuộn thông nhau, dòng về GND ko phải là dòng trong 1 cuộn mà là cả 4->5 cuộn đang bật, trong đó có cả cuộn mình đang PWM => làm sao tính được dòng của mỗi cuộn mình đang PWM thôi?
- Nếu đo phía nguồn vào của từng sợi cũng ko khả thi do điện áp lớn (0v->40v chẳng hạn) => phải dùng voltage divider/subtractor => oải quá  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> ec... nếu sau 1 full step thì em hỉu cách rồi 
> 
> Vụ hình sin cho 5 pha là thế này: theo patent đó, nếu kiểm soát dòng từng dây một sẽ rất mất công (5 sợi) nên nó đề nghị là chỉ cần kiểm soát dòng ở đầu ra của 5 dây. Khi microstep thì chỉ nhắm mắt mà PWM thôi. Vấn đề đầu ra của 5 dây thì lúc nào cũng là dòng cố định, 5A chẳng hạn, thì còn sin gì nữa?
> 
> Còn việc đo dòng từng sợi trong 5 cũng không khả thi lắm. 
> - Trong 2 pha, mỗi cuộn cuối cùng cũng về GND, mỗi cuộn riêng. Do đó mình đo dòng bằng cách đo hiệu điện thế của R Sense của mỗi cuộn được => ADC xong?
> - Trong 5 pha, 5 cuộn thông nhau, dòng về GND ko phải là dòng trong 1 cuộn mà là cả 4->5 cuộn đang bật, trong đó có cả cuộn mình đang PWM => làm sao tính được dòng của mỗi cuộn mình đang PWM thôi?
> - Nếu đo phía nguồn vào của từng sợi cũng ko khả thi do điện áp lớn (0v->40v chẳng hạn) => phải dùng voltage divider/subtractor => oải quá )


dòng tổng ko đổi , dòng qua phase thay đổi theo PWM
tạm thời wen cái nguồn dòng, giờ em cứ cấp vào motor = điện áp danh định, em cấp pwm thay dổi theo sin 2 phase 1 > microstep

trước em chi thắc mắc là 5 phase cần tới 5 bộ PWM , nhưng thực tế ko cần, vì cùng lúc chỉ có 2 kênh PWM chạy, chỉ là thay đổi thứ tự 5 lần, em dùng 2 kênh pwm, 1 bộ mux là okies ah

em sẽ ko làm bộ dkhien dòng, em làm 1 bộ dkhien áp, 2 muc điện áp, dưới 200rpm , dùng áp thấp chạy microstep, trên 200rpm dùng áp cao chay full step  :Smile: , giải pháp của em là như vậy, em sẽ thử với step 2 phase chạy 3 haf bridge hoac step 3 phase .


b.r

----------

haignition

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao ma iu bac thia  :Wink: )

Cam on su phu Nhat Son nhieu  :Wink: )

----------


## Gamo

Ua, ma bac kiem dau ra motor 3 pha thia?

----------


## nhatson

3 phase china bán dầy, giá cug ko quá đắt
http://www.cw-motor.com/en/product.a...=three%20phase
http://leadshine.com/producttypes.as...stepper-motors
b.r

----------


## nhatson

em mới nhặt dược 1 con step motor của IAI , feedback từ tính, đang tra cứu xem feed back của nó thông số thế nào



có thể là từ cái actutor này
http://www.intelligentactuator.com/p...UST-1-0114.pdf

b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

nse
step drive 2A 42V, protoptye M14R1
cong suất L298, conector 3.81

b.r

----------


## CKD

Ké con nguồ xung china. GY800W-48V-16A


Dòng driver hiệu YAKO (yankhong.com) chất lượng cũng thuộc loại khá của china.

 

Số hiệu của các IC trên mạch đều bị xóa, em mù mờ vụ này nên không đoán được nó dùng cái gì  :Big Grin: 
Chỉ biết nó lái FET bằng mấy con trans đơn giản cho rẻ  :Wink:

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

có coating silicon là xịn roài ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cái switch gạt gạt , kiểu chân đứng này ở sài gòn có bán k bác? em ở hà nội hỏi chả chỗ nào có

----------


## nhatson

mí cái dạng đứng thì đạt hàng thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

leadshine HBS860h



heart


b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## Gamo

Gửi các bác cách chế 1 stepper motor:

----------

cnc300, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

alphastep wave from
cũng ko có gì đặc biệt, và cũng ko đẹp cho lám
ads24a + motor asm69ac






b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## hardfarmer

Bác nhatson cho tôi hỏi một chút, chạy không tải alpha step 911+ driver ASM16A-C (không chuẩn driver của nó) một lúc ngắn thì driver nóng có bất thường không bác?
Bác thường chạy thấy mát lạnh hay cung nóng nóng?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson cho tôi hỏi một chút, chạy không tải alpha step 911+ driver ASM16A-C (không chuẩn driver của nó) một lúc ngắn thì driver nóng có bất thường không bác?
> Bác thường chạy thấy mát lạnh hay cung nóng nóng?


báo cáo bác
về lý thuyết + thực tế tbi điện đều sinh nhiệt
có điều là ít hay nhiều thôi ah  :Smile: 

các tbi của japan, đề có bảo vệ quá nhiệt, quá nhiệt sẽ báo lỗi ngay ah

b.r

----------


## solero

M839 của LeadShine

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

hix cạo số sạch sẽ

b.r

----------


## solero

Ha ha. Em mở ra nhìn thấy sạch quá dóng gói luôn khỏi cần quét bụi.

----------


## nhatson

hix, để ý kỹ thấy mạch 4 layer, ghen tị ghe  :Frown: 

b.r

----------


## CKD

> hix, để ý kỹ thấy mạch 4 layer, ghen tị ghe


Nhìn sao mà thấy được 4 lớp thế bác Nhất Sơn?. Chỉ bí kíp cho mình với.
Soi ảnh nãy giờ mà chỉ thấy...................... bình thường  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

mạch 4 layer, 2 lớp giửa thường phụ trách nguồn và GND, dặc trung là nhìn rất rõ có lớp phủ





b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## CKD

Aha.. nhìn thấy lớp bên kia mờ mờ. Cứ tưởng là lớp thứ 2.
Cái này chắc phải có kinh nghiệm, nghiêm cứu nhiều nên quen nghề. Thôi.. giữ nguyên mặt mạnh của mình, soi ốc vít cho dể  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

alphastep asd18a-k 
toàn linh kiện rời

----------

cnc300

----------


## writewin

bắt chước anh NS tháo con ARD ra coi thế nào ^^, driver thì có mà chưa có step, đại ca nào có step ARD bán rẻ cho em test driver với ^^

phía ngoài em nó


bảng tên



tháo hộp nhựa ra nè



2 board mạch công xuất và điều khiển



board điều khiể



board công xuất



lột tấm dẩn nhiệt ra coi em nó dùng fed j ---> GB 4060D



xong lắp lại cất tủ chờ step rẻ mua, he he

bùn bùn mai tháo 16 hoặc 20 ra xem thế nào coi fed 2 em này có khác nhau ko hay là giống nhau

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cắm motor asm cũng chạy được ah

b.r

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Mai đóng gói chuyển ra con ARL cho mà test với drive mới .

----------

writewin

----------


## Bias

Parker PDS .

----------

cnc300, nhatson, solero

----------


## Bias

Tohan Denshikiki chạy êm ,mát rượi , model không có trong homepage . Thấy rẻ nên hốt về một đống . 2 phase 2 A .

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào thik em yêu khoa học step drive thì em có vài chục con A3977 tặng các cụ, mỗi người 5 em, yêu cầu của em là người nhận có 5 thanks trở lên, số lượng 6 member  :Smile: 





mượn cái clip trên  youtube cho thêm máu lửa



http://www.allegromicro.com/Products...ers/A3977.aspx

b.r

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, CKD, diy1102, ga_cnc, mig21, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, solero, trucnguyen, writewin

----------


## trucnguyen

Chào anh nhatson, cho em đăng ký một phiếu nhé.
Đã có kinh nghiệm em yêu khoa học với TBA6560, giờ muốn thử nghiệm với A3977 nữa.
Thanks !

----------


## nhatson

> Chào anh nhatson, cho em đăng ký một phiếu nhé.
> Đã có kinh nghiệm em yêu khoa học với TBA6560, giờ muốn thử nghiệm với A3977 nữa.
> Thanks !


cho em cái địa chỉ nhé

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> cụ nào thik em yêu khoa học step drive thì em có vài chục con A3977 tặng các cụ, mỗi người 5 em, yêu cầu của em là người nhận có 5 thanks trở lên, số lượng 6 member 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mượn cái clip trên  youtube cho thêm máu lửa
> 
> 
> ...


Gửi bác Sơn!

Em thì mới tham gia diễn đàn, chắc k đủ điều kiện của bác, có điều rất thiết tha bác để em vài con để mần thử.

THanks bác!

----------


## diy1102

Bác nhatson cho em đăng ký một xuất ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

em bác đăy ký 1 suất bác ơi  :Wink:  em có ham hố có đủ 5 thanh đặp vào mẹt hehe

----------


## nhatson

> Gửi bác Sơn!
> 
> Em thì mới tham gia diễn đàn, chắc k đủ điều kiện của bác, có điều rất thiết tha bác để em vài con để mần thử.
> 
> THanks bác!


em cũng muốn, mà mình phải cứng rắn với bản thân chứ ah, 
còn tí xíu nữa thôi cố lên pác
cơ hội luôn còn với những người ko ngừng cố gắng ah

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Tohan Denshikiki chạy êm ,mát rượi , model không có trong homepage . Thấy rẻ nên hốt về một đống . 2 phase 2 A .


Rẻ là nhiêu bác? Thanh lý bớt cho e đi.

----------


## ga_cnc

Dịch vụ đăng ký Thanks đê, ai thiếu thanks, cần thanks, chỉ 5s là đủ thanks đê  :Wink:  giá cả thương lượng đê
Thích bác nhatson này quá à, đề nghị diện đàn cho thêm nút thích  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## linhdt1121

cái vụ này nhanh nhỉ,e có đủ đk nhưng hiện tại chưa có time để yêu em nó,bác có cho e nợ sau khi nhận IC khoảng 2 tháng nữa em bắt đầu yêu đc ko.

----------


## nhatson

cứ có đủ thanks là được ah
lâu quá ko finish mốt bị vào blacklist ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Gửi bác Sơn!
> 
> Em thì mới tham gia diễn đàn, chắc k đủ điều kiện của bác, có điều rất thiết tha bác để em vài con để mần thử.
> 
> THanks bác!


cụ có 8 thanks rồi. đủ yêu cầu của em rồi, pm cho em cái địa chỉ
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## Bias

em hay đứt gánh giữa đường nên chả dám đăng ký .  :Frown:  
Mới moi được con mini của USA xài L298 , cho vào bộ sưu tầm .

----------

cnc300, Mạch Việt, nhatson

----------


## Bias

Con này của Pacific Scientific USA , 5A-70Vdc , vi bước .

----------

CKD, cnc300, nhatson

----------


## cncdn

> Con này của Pacific Scientific USA , 5A-70Vdc , vi bước .


Con này khá khủng nè, bạn có nhiều loại driver nhỉ, có thanh lý con nào k?

----------


## anhxco

> cụ có 8 thanks rồi. đủ yêu cầu của em rồi, pm cho em cái địa chỉ
> b.r


Hụ Hụ, em đủ yêu cầu rùi à, thanks các bác đã "thanks".

Bác gửi dùm mình về d/c:

name: Trần Mai Anh.
add: 122/54 Lê Hữu Trác, Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng.

Tiền ship mính sẽ gửi, cám ơn!

----------


## Bias

Mấy con USA này em mua chơi sưu tầm , mấy con Nhật thì đang dư .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Sao ko thấy driver Nhật Sơn nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Sao ko thấy driver Nhật Sơn nhỉ?


còn phải phấn đấu nhiều mói có thể sanh vai với bạn bè 5 châu ah
b.r

----------


## nhatson

1.trucnguye
2.anhco
3.diy1102
4.biết tuôt
5.linhdt1121


còn 1 suất nữa có cụ nào máu em yêu khoa học ko ah?

b.r

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, diy1102, ga_cnc

----------


## biết tuốt

> 1.trucnguye
> 2.anhco
> 3.diy1102
> 4.biết tuôt
> 5.linhdt1121
> 
> 
> còn 1 suất nữa có cụ nào máu em yêu khoa học ko ah?
> 
> b.r


hehe  thank bác , em đang có kế hoạch vô trỏng chơi ít bữa có gì em alo gặp bác cafe tí cho zui he

----------


## mig21

yêu cầu bác NhatSon cao quá, chắc không tới phần em

----------


## ahdvip

Suất cuối cho em đăng kí nha anh,  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> yêu cầu bác NhatSon cao quá, chắc không tới phần em


em yêu cầu có 5 thanks thôi mà  :Smile: 

cụ mig21 cho em cái địa chỉ
b.r

----------

mig21

----------


## nhatson

> Suất cuối cho em đăng kí nha anh,


cụ ahdvip cho em cái địa chỉ luôn nhé

----------


## Gamo

> cụ nào thik em yêu khoa học step drive thì em có vài chục con A3977 tặng các cụ, mỗi người 5 em, yêu cầu của em là người nhận có 5 thanks trở lên, số lượng 6 member 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mượn cái clip trên  youtube cho thêm máu lửa
> 
> 
> ...


Oi, giờ mới thấy bài ni của bác  :Wink: )

Bác nào làm xong nhớ khoe hàng nhé

----------


## anhcos

Mới đi chơi xa về, giờ mấy thấy bài của bác nhatson, thôi thì ngồi xem bài của các bác vậy.

----------


## CKD

Tớ cũng thích vụ này... nhưng xin lẵng lặng ngồi nhìn các bác trổ tài.

Bạn nào nhận được chip, khi làm nhớ chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với các bạn khác nhé. Có luôn từ khâu thiết kế mạch PCB thì càng tốt ạ. Thấy vụ PCB vẫn chưa có một bài viết thật sự cô động để hướng dẫn anh em DIY.. bác nào chuyên về PCB có thể hướng dẫn vài cách đơn giản nhất, cây nhà lá vườn cho anh em với ạ.

NhatSon khi nào rảnh có thể hướng dẫn cơ bản giúp mình vụ OSC & đo tín hiệu trên step với nhé  :Wink: . Máu cái vụ cặp osc kiểm tra step quá mà.. chưa đủ gạo  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Tớ cũng thích vụ này... nhưng xin lẵng lặng ngồi nhìn các bác trổ tài.
> 
> Bạn nào nhận được chip, khi làm nhớ chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với các bạn khác nhé. Có luôn từ khâu thiết kế mạch PCB thì càng tốt ạ. Thấy vụ PCB vẫn chưa có một bài viết thật sự cô động để hướng dẫn anh em DIY.. bác nào chuyên về PCB có thể hướng dẫn vài cách đơn giản nhất, cây nhà lá vườn cho anh em với ạ.
> 
> NhatSon khi nào rảnh có thể hướng dẫn cơ bản giúp mình vụ OSC & đo tín hiệu trên step với nhé . Máu cái vụ cặp osc kiểm tra step quá mà.. chưa đủ gạo


Có sche và PCB đây bác.
http://www.ftp.cnchungary.com/Varsan...o%20-%20A3977/

----------


## mig21

> em yêu cầu có 5 thanks thôi mà 
> 
> cụ mig21 cho em cái địa chỉ
> b.r


thank's bác nhatson, vậy mà e cứ nghĩ không tới phần mình

----------


## nhatson

> Tớ cũng thích vụ này... nhưng xin lẵng lặng ngồi nhìn các bác trổ tài.
> 
> Bạn nào nhận được chip, khi làm nhớ chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với các bạn khác nhé. Có luôn từ khâu thiết kế mạch PCB thì càng tốt ạ. Thấy vụ PCB vẫn chưa có một bài viết thật sự cô động để hướng dẫn anh em DIY.. bác nào chuyên về PCB có thể hướng dẫn vài cách đơn giản nhất, cây nhà lá vườn cho anh em với ạ.
> 
> NhatSon khi nào rảnh có thể hướng dẫn cơ bản giúp mình vụ OSC & đo tín hiệu trên step với nhé . Máu cái vụ cặp osc kiểm tra step quá mà.. chưa đủ gạo


đo motor cần nhất là current probe. vì dòng diện> moment quay

Current probe đo được dòng DC thì ko rẻ, cheap nhất là 600 mĩ kim, xịn hơn tí thì 2000 3000 mĩ kim , loại probe gấu thì phải có OSC tương thích, ko dùng lung tung được ah

b.r

----------


## solero

Thèm quá nhưng hết slot rồi, đành để cho các bác ngâm cứu vậy.

----------


## nhatson

em đã có 7 nhà yêu khoa học, các cụ ? bổ sung địa chỉ vào inbox hộ em


1. trucnguyen >ok
2. diy1102 >ok
3. biet tuot ? dia chỉ
4. anhxco > ok
5. linhdt1121 > ? địa chỉ
6. mig21 > ok
7 ahdvip ? địa chỉ

b.r

----------

linhdt1121, mig21

----------


## ahdvip

> cụ ahdvip cho em cái địa chỉ luôn nhé


Em ở 508/16/16 Trường Chinh, Tân Bình, tp HCM.
Mà anh ở đâu, nếu gần thì khi nào đi em chạy qua lấy cũng được. 
Thanks anh!

----------


## nhatson

đã đủ địa chỉ, nhưng có 1 vấn đề nhỏ, là nếu 5 con/ member, em chỉ đủ gởi cho 6 member, giờ có tối 7
em có 2 pan, các bác vote cho em nhé
1. gởi mỗi người 4pcs
2. 1 người sẽ random nhận được chip sla7062 microste unipolar

thanks các bác

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đã đủ địa chỉ, nhưng có 1 vấn đề nhỏ, là nếu 5 con/ member, em chỉ đủ gởi cho 6 member, giờ có tối 7
> em có 2 pan, các bác vote cho em nhé
> 1. gởi mỗi người 4pcs
> 2. 1 người sẽ random nhận được chip sla7062 microste unipolar
> 
> thanks các bác
> 
> b.r


Em đang nghiên cứu SLA nên em có đề xuất thế này ạ: Em nhường lại A3977 cho bạn khác và nhận SLA ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang nghiên cứu SLA nên em có đề xuất thế này ạ: Em nhường lại A3977 cho bạn khác và nhận SLA ạ.


ok xong ah







em thấy con này hãng US/ER hay làm bo tích hợp nhiều trục , trước khi có TB6560/TB6600

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> ok xong ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em thấy con này hãng US/ER hay làm bo tích hợp nhiều trục , trước khi có TB6560/TB6600
> ...


Cám ơn bác "nhatson" nhiều ạ.
Ps: cho hỏi là em được nhận 1 hay mấy con SLA ạ và chi phí ship thì chuyển cho bác như nào?

----------


## nhatson

4pcs sla7062, em sẽ chuyển chậm bằng bưu chính viet nam cho tất cả mọi người, chi phí em sẽ chịu tất

gởi chậm, chờ đợi 1 cái dì dó cũng là 1 cảm giác hay ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> 4pcs sla7062, em sẽ chuyển chậm bằng bưu chính viet nam cho tất cả mọi người, chi phí em sẽ chịu tất
> 
> gởi chậm, chờ đợi 1 cái dì dó cũng là 1 cảm giác hay ah
> 
> b.r


Bác ui, đổi em ít con sla đc k, motor em toàn unipolar, hichic

----------


## nhatson

> Bác ui, đổi em ít con sla đc k, motor em toàn unipolar, hichic


unipolar chạy bipolar ko vấn đề dì ah, bỏ dây center đi thôi ah

unipolar> lạc hậu
bipolar > hiện đại 

 :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> unipolar chạy bipolar ko vấn đề dì ah, bỏ dây center đi thôi ah
> 
> unipolar> lạc hậu
> bipolar > hiện đại 
> 
> 
> 
> b.r


Dạ không bác ạ, con motor nó chỉ có 5 dây, thế mới đau, chứ 6 dây đã ổn, lúc mua motor đang còn gà mờ chẳng để ý

----------


## nhatson

lạ nhỉ, cho em cái hình name plate của con motor phát

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> lạ nhỉ, cho em cái hình name plate của con motor phát
> 
> b.r


2 con này nè bác:

----------


## nhatson

ok bác, em sẽ đổi wa sla7062 cho bác, phần của bác setup cho solero ah
sori ví yêu cầu bạn post hình
em chỉ mong là IC đến dúng người đúng việc thôi ah
b.r

----------


## nhatson

8 phần đã sẳn sàng, hi vong sớm thấy SP thử nghiệm

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> ok bác, em sẽ đổi wa sla7062 cho bác, phần của bác setup cho solero ah
> sori ví yêu cầu bạn post hình
> em chỉ mong là IC đến dúng người đúng việc thôi ah
> b.r


Hi Bác!

Solero là gì bác nhỉ ??
Hì hì e có phiền gì đâu, e sợ phiền bác ấy chứ, bác tố bụng quá, hehe có dịp ghé Đà nẵng thì a/e giao lưu chút nha.
Thank bác.

----------


## anhxco

> 8 phần đã sẳn sàng, hi vong sớm thấy SP thử nghiệm
> 
> b.r


OK bác, e tìm đc sche và PCB rùi, đỡ mất công làm, hôm ni e tranh thủ ủi luôn cái mạch, chờ hàng về là chiến thôi, hehe.
link cho các bác tham khảo http://www.pminmo.com/SLA7062/SLA7062.htm

----------


## nhatson

solero là 1 member của diễn đàn ah

http://forum.cncprovn.com/members/424-solero

b.r

----------


## nhatson

layout của pimmino ko dễ để lắp tản nhiệt

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Hi Bác!
> 
> Solero là gì bác nhỉ ??
> Hì hì e có phiền gì đâu, e sợ phiền bác ấy chứ, bác tố bụng quá, hehe có dịp ghé Đà nẵng thì a/e giao lưu chút nha.
> Thank bác.


em cũng bthuong, ko tốt lành dì đâu ah, củng lục tung các patent để xem có copy được dì ko, cũng dùng phần mềm thuốc xxxx
có điều em đọc các tài liệu về người phương tây, em hơi cuống phương tây vì sự phát triển vượt bậc của họ
mà đức tin của họ là GOD, mà god dạy là con người cần học đức tính CHIA SẼ và THA THỨ,  người phương tây làm điều này khá nhẹ nhàng
với em , em thấy chẳng dể, nhưng phải có gằng như vậy sẽ đem lại sự phát triển chung

em lại trich hiến pháp hoa kỳ, được viết cùng với Tuyên ngôn Độc lập viết năm 1776

điều I, Khoản 8

Quyền Hạn Của Quốc Hội

Quốc hội sẽ có quyền:

(8) Thúc đẩy sự tiến bộ của khoa học và các nghệ thuật hữu ích bằng cách đảm bảo quyền sở hữu của các tác giả và nhà phát minh đối với các tác phẩm và phát minh trong thời gian hạn định.



http://vietnamese.vietnam.usembassy....lsystem_x.html

em kết nhất đoạn có hạn dịnh, sau 1 thời gian bảo hộ, phát minh sẽ là thành tựu chung của nhân lạoi, mọi người đều có thể sử dụng

b.r

----------

anhcos, anhxco, cnc300, diy1102, duonghoang, mig21

----------


## anhxco

> layout của pimmino ko dễ để lắp tản nhiệt
> 
> b.r


thế chơi luôn bộ combo này, hè hè.
http://www.st.rim.or.jp/~hide-i/tool...-cnc-bord.html

----------


## anhxco

> em cũng bthuong, ko tốt lành dì đâu ah, củng lục tung các patent để xem có copy được dì ko, cũng dùng phần mềm thuốc xxxx
> có điều em đọc các tài liệu về người phương tây, em hơi cuống phương tây vì sự phát triển vượt bậc của họ
> mà đức tin của họ là GOD, mà god dạy là con người cần học đức tính CHIA SẼ và THA THỨ,  người phương tây làm điều này khá nhẹ nhàng
> với em , em thấy chẳng dể, nhưng phải có gằng như vậy sẽ đem lại sự phát triển chung
> 
> em lại trich hiến pháp hoa kỳ, được viết cùng với Tuyên ngôn Độc lập viết năm 1776
> 
> điều I, Khoản 8
> 
> ...


Bác nói chí phải, tư tưởng rất tiến bộ ạ.
Còn đây là file board tích hợp bob+3 driver SLA7062. Em chỉ sửa lại 1 chút để có chỗ gắn tản nhiệt.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...it?usp=sharing
Thành phẩm nó thế này, nhưng sẻ đc gắn thêm tản nhiệt:

----------

mig21, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chú ý mass, điểm tập kết của chân điện trở sensor
tách riêng mass đỡ bị loop hơn

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

> em cũng bthuong, ko tốt lành dì đâu ah, củng lục tung các patent để xem có copy được dì ko, cũng dùng phần mềm thuốc xxxx
> có điều em đọc các tài liệu về người phương tây, em hơi cuống phương tây vì sự phát triển vượt bậc của họ
> mà đức tin của họ là GOD, mà god dạy là con người cần học đức tính CHIA SẼ và THA THỨ,  người phương tây làm điều này khá nhẹ nhàng
> với em , em thấy chẳng dể, nhưng phải có gằng như vậy sẽ đem lại sự phát triển chung
> 
> em lại trich hiến pháp hoa kỳ, được viết cùng với Tuyên ngôn Độc lập viết năm 1776
> 
> điều I, Khoản 8
> 
> ...


Tôi nghĩ hầu như các loại ***** cho phần mềm, hệ điều hành mà anh em VN ta dùng là toàn do người phương Tây làm chứ, còn anh em ta chi dùng chỉ dùng thôi, phải không các bác?
Như vậy là đều do mấy ông phương Tây đầu têu đấy chứ.

----------


## nhatson

> Tôi nghĩ hầu như các loại ***** cho phần mềm, hệ điều hành mà anh em VN ta dùng là toàn do người phương Tây làm chứ, còn anh em ta chi dùng chỉ dùng thôi, phải không các bác?
> Như vậy là đều do mấy ông phương Tây đầu têu đấy chứ.


vấn đề là tây nó thuốc, nhưng dùng cho hobby , non profit
còn TA đại da số  là có profit 

tây nó share thuốc
còn TA hay có trò đem bán thuốc

b.r

----------


## mig21

nếu như ở VN mọi người đều có suy nghĩ như bác thì chắc chắn ngành công nghiệp không đến nỗi như bây giờ, thứ gì cũng nhập từ con ốc  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> nếu như ở VN mọi người đều có suy nghĩ như bác thì chắc chắn ngành công nghiệp không đến nỗi như bây giờ, thứ gì cũng nhập từ con ốc




cục sở hữu trí tuệ việt nam  thành lập 1982 , US nó ghi trong hiến pháp 1776 > US đi trước ta sơ sơ có 206 năm thoai ah  :Smile: 

ta cứ từ từ chạy theo, ví xuất phát điểm của chúng ta thấp mà

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> cục sở hữu trí tuệ việt nam  thành lập 1982 , US nó ghi trong hiến pháp 1776 > US đi trước ta sơ sơ có 206 năm thoai ah 
> 
> ta cứ từ từ chạy theo, ví xuất phát điểm của chúng ta thấp mà
> 
> b.r


hehe, bác không nghe câu " đi tắt đón đầu" của các "cụ" nhà mình à, chạy theo mãi sao đc.
hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

> hehe, bác không nghe câu " đi tắt đón đầu" của các "cụ" nhà mình à, chạy theo mãi sao đc.
> hehe


đi tắt đón đầu em thấy giống cách của lục lâm thảo khấu  :Big Grin:   ,

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào có drive alphastep dòng AR cho em xin hình cái ruột nhé
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

[QUOTE=nhatson;9892]cụ nào có drive alphastep dòng AR cho em xin hình cái ruột nhé
thanks các bác

để e lục lại xem, chắc là có đấy

----------

nhatson

----------


## writewin

vừa rồi em có tháo 1 bộ úp vào bài này luôn rồi mà anh ^^

----------


## nhatson

> bắt chước anh NS tháo con ARD ra coi thế nào ^^, driver thì có mà chưa có step, đại ca nào có step ARD bán rẻ cho em test driver với ^^
> 
> phía ngoài em nó
> 
> 
> bảng tên
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks cụ,  mờ quá em ko nhìn rõ, cơ bản ko khác ADS lắm, củng điều khiển dòng analog, có điều giảm giá thành đổi 2 con sensor dòng hall thành opto linear

b.r

----------


## nhatson

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;10025]


> cụ nào có drive alphastep dòng AR cho em xin hình cái ruột nhé
> thanks các bác
> 
> để e lục lại xem, chắc là có đấy


được thì pm em cái giá nhé , em sưu tầm 

thanks and regards

----------


## nhatson

chiều mai em sẽ gởi hàng cho các bác nhé, mãi mới soạn đủ các địa chỉ, cụ AHDVIP cứ cho em địa chỉ đi nhé, 

thanks các bác

b.r

----------

mig21

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào có sợi cable 12 chân 2mm cho em mượn với ah, em cần kéo cái bo controller ra, để đo đạc xem cái feedback của alphastep nó hoạt động thế nào ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

còn 2 phần a3977 , 1 của solero, 1 cua ahvip, cụ ahvip cho em xin địa chỉ nhé

vẫn còn 1 phần a3977, cụ nào yêu khoa học thì hú em nhé

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em làm theo pminmo cách đây......9 năm, hồi đó còn đi học marketing, ko bít vẽ mạch, làm theo, làm xong kết luận mạch hok đẹp các bác làm phải đẹp hơn em nhé  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## nhatson

http://homepage.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/index.html
tài liệu step đầy đủ và toàn diện, mới cập nhật phần điều khiển closed loop ah

b.r

----------

mig21

----------


## k123kien

> còn 2 phần a3977 , 1 của solero, 1 cua ahvip, cụ ahvip cho em xin địa chỉ nhé
> 
> vẫn còn 1 phần a3977, cụ nào yêu khoa học thì hú em nhé
> 
> b.r


Nếu được cho em đăng ký ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu được cho em đăng ký ạ.


PM cho em cái địa chỉ và tên người nhận ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Bác Nhật Sơn có biết con ADC nào mìnb có thể dùng cho nghiên kíu microstepping ko? Em dùng STC MCU nhưng ADC của nó tới 100us lận
ADC của Cortex M3 thì sao hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhật Sơn có biết con ADC nào mìnb có thể dùng cho nghiên kíu microstepping ko? Em dùng STC MCU nhưng ADC của nó tới 100us lận
> ADC của Cortex M3 thì sao hả bác?



stm32f103 là okies ah, còn nghịch với số thực thì lên stm32f303
ADC của nó 1uS ah

em đang thử nghịch stm32f103 với BLDC
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/mmc/FM...N1565/PF216826


hàng cao cấp hơn thì dùng TMS320f28032/28033. dữ dằn thì tms320f2808/2810, cao cấp hơn thì tms32f2812, còn lên tận nóc thì tms320f28255


drive close loop của quicksilvercontrol dùng con bèo nhất nhà C2000 của ti là tms320f2406


đây là 2 application note , dùng MCU để dkhien dòng của stepper motor

ti
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraau7/spraau7.pdf

microchip
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...otes/1307A.pdf
b.r

----------


## anhxco

> stm32f103 là okies ah, còn nghịch với số thực thì lên stm32f303
> ADC của nó 1uS ah
> 
> em đang thử nghịch stm32f103 với BLDC
> http://www.st.com/web/catalog/mmc/FM...N1565/PF216826
> 
> 
> hàng cao cấp hơn thì dùng TMS320f28032/28033. dữ dằn thì *tms320f2808*/2810, cao cấp hơn thì tms32f2812, còn lên tận nóc thì tms320f28255
> drive close loop của quicksilvercontrol dùng con bèo nhất nhà C2000 của ti là tms320f2407
> ...


 *tms320f2808*, con nì em còn mấy con nì, trước nhờ mua về làm đồ án vẫn còn, không có thời gian để ngâm cứu nhỉ

----------


## anhxco

> em làm theo pminmo cách đây......9 năm, hồi đó còn đi học marketing, ko bít vẽ mạch, làm theo, làm xong kết luận mạch hok đẹp các bác làm phải đẹp hơn em nhé


Cách đây 9 năm mà làm vậy là đẹp lắm rồi bác ạ, hehe. Mà giờ DIY thì chắc cũng đến vậy thôi, có chăng hơn tí xíu a

----------


## nhatson

leadshine DM442 cũng dùng TI c2000 tms320f28032



leadshine HBS86h cũng dùng TI


toàn đồ xa xỉ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Cách đây 9 năm mà làm vậy là đẹp lắm rồi bác ạ, hehe. Mà giờ DIY thì chắc cũng đến vậy thôi, có chăng hơn tí xíu a


xưa siêng ghê, tôi ngồi chụp bản lụa, rồi kéo luôn, sáng đem phơi rồi rủa mạch
xấu là layout đấy ah, part cũng xấu, giờ có nhiều lk chất lượng hơn
tụ dán, trở dán, tụ dán tantan, tụ MKP , trở vishay, dale , kawemi  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> *tms320f2808*, con nì em còn mấy con nì, trước nhờ mua về làm đồ án vẫn còn, không có thời gian để ngâm cứu nhỉ


hàng đỉnh roài ah, hàng VFD china kha khá hay dùng con này, ac servo drive cũng dùng con này

tool của con này đắt, và cũng khó kiếm, STM32 sáng giá hơn roài ah

em cũng có 1 hộp toàn 2808/2810

cụ làm đề tài dùng con c2000 này làm việc gì nhẩy

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> hàng đỉnh roài ah, hàng VFD china kha khá hay dùng con này, ac servo drive cũng dùng con này
> 
> tool của con này đắt, và cũng khó kiếm, STM32 sáng giá hơn roài ah
> 
> em cũng có 1 hộp toàn 2808/2810
> 
> cụ làm đề tài dùng con c2000 này làm việc gì nhẩy
> 
> b.r


Thế à bác, cũng lâu rồi, hồi đó làm cái inverter, tool thì ở trường có vài board develop, mình làm board riêng cho hoành tráng thui.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ Nhật Sơn. Thế mình nên dùng con này tms320f28032 hay là Cortex M3 hả bác? Cái tool bác nói là gì mà khó kiếm vậy?

----------


## ahdvip

địa chỉ của em đây: 508/16/16 Trường Chinh, Q. Tân Bình, Tp. HCM.
Thanks anh!

----------

nhatson

----------


## jacky chain

em cũng ham hố lắm mà chưa đủ trình nên ngồi nhìn thôi ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

nguyên bộ đây rồi, dây jack zin dài mấy mét

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Thế à bác, cũng lâu rồi, hồi đó làm cái inverter, tool thì ở trường có vài board develop, mình làm board riêng cho hoành tráng thui.


kaka, phát triển cái đó đi ah, nhu cầu tốt ah
VFD china em dùng mở ra thấy dùng 2808 ah, sang ghê

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ Nhật Sơn. Thế mình nên dùng con này tms320f28032 hay là Cortex M3 hả bác? Cái tool bác nói là gì mà khó kiếm vậy?


ui, dùng gọi em như thế, tổn thọ ah, em là con mọt sách thôi

stm32 em thấy giá rẻ, dễ kiếm , tool debug rẻ hàng colne thì 150k hàng chính hãng 550k, IDE cũng dễ và có nhiều lựa chọn
TI C2000 > hàng cao cấp, ti nổi tiếng với dòng nay chác hơn 10 năm nay rồi, có điều IDE là Code compose studio khó ....., tools debub giá cũng cao, giá chip cũng cao

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> em cũng ham hố lắm mà chưa đủ trình nên ngồi nhìn thôi ạ


cứ bắt tay làm, kẹt ở đâu thì đào sâu vào ah  :Smile: , đào ko ra thì cứ hú bà con trên này 1 tiếng , em tin là sẽ có người hỗ trợ,  :Smile: 


b.r

----------


## anhxco

> cứ bắt tay làm, kẹt ở đâu thì đào sâu vào ah , đào ko ra thì cứ hú bà con trên này 1 tiếng , em tin là sẽ có người hỗ trợ, 
> 
> 
> b.r


Bác ni nói đúng đó, phải làm mới biết đc hay không chứ, hehe

----------


## nhatson

nasa đưa người ra vũ trụ mới có phát hiện viết bi ko sử dụng được trên vũ trụ > bỏ ra nhiều triệu mỹ kim để RD cho các phi hành gia cây viết bi sử dụng được trog môi trường ko trọng lực
cơ quan vũ trụ liên xô > cho các nhà du hành xài viết chì

ngày nay cái viết bi của phi hành gia bán ra ngàoi thị trường, cong dụng nhất em thấy là chuyên dùng..... viết khi nằm ngửa  :Smile: 

túm lại, làm rồi sẽ tìm ra vấn đề, nhân sự như của Nasa cũng ko lường hết tất cả vấn đề  :Smile: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Pen





Subject: NASA's Zero Gravity Pen

When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered the ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity. To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 Billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface including glass and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300C.

The Russians used a pencil.
http://urbanlegends.about.com/librar...ravity_pen.htm

b.r

----------


## jacky chain

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;10127]nguyên bộ đây rồi, dây jack zin dài mấy mét

Cho em hỏi ngu ạ cái này có hơn alpha step không ạ, Moment xoắn thì thế nào a?

----------


## nhatson

[QUOTE=jacky chain;10175]


> nguyên bộ đây rồi, dây jack zin dài mấy mét
> 
> Cho em hỏi ngu ạ cái này có hơn alpha step không ạ, Moment xoắn thì thế nào a?


chu quan thôi nhé
giá dòng AR rẻ hơn AS > có thể là sản lượng lớn rẻ hoặc giảm độ cao cấp của vật liệu 
các bác trên này có thử dùng motor AS chạy được với drive AR> 2 mẫu sử dụng cùng 1 kỹ thuật

theo sơ dồ lịch sử sản phẩm thì AS ra đời 1998, AR 2011, 
như tờ bướm thì loại mới cải tiến lớn nhất  là motor ít sinh nhiệt hơn> hiệu suất duy trì tốt hơn khi hoạt động cường độ cao
cái thứ 2 là dòng AR có loại tích hợp motion control


b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

thiếu 1 driver làm mưa làm gió 1 vài năm về trước.

----------


## nhatson

> thiếu 1 driver làm mưa làm gió 1 vài năm về trước.


thanks bác, tke này em phải cho nó nghỉ hưu sớm  :Frown:

----------


## writewin

em còn 3 cái driver thượng cổ của anh Linh làm, dc anh Nam cho để ngâm cứu hồi đầu làm CNC ^^, mai lôi ra chụp rồi úp, he he

----------


## diy1102

Hi em góp thêm mẫu nữa ạ:

----------


## nhatson

> Hi em góp thêm mẫu nữa ạ:


oạch cụ lôi đâu ra cái unipolar này vậy

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> em còn 3 cái driver thượng cổ của anh Linh làm, dc anh Nam cho để ngâm cứu hồi đầu làm CNC ^^, mai lôi ra chụp rồi úp, he he



bo màu xanh dương đúng ko ah, xưa sang lắm, làm mạch mạ 1 thứ kim loại màu dàng đàng hoàng  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## diy1102

> oạch cụ lôi đâu ra cái unipolar này vậy
> 
> b.r


Em còn 2 con unipolar nữa vẫn đang chạy tốt nên k tháo ra chụp hi hi. Con trên bị bệnh nổ cầu chì, 2 con kia chác đời sau con này, vẫn gồm 2 bo ghép lại nhưng nhỏ ngọn hơn vẫn đang chạy ngon lành với step 56 3,35a chả kém m542.

----------


## nhatson

> Em còn 2 con unipolar nữa vẫn đang chạy tốt nên k tháo ra chụp hi hi. Con trên bị bệnh nổ cầu chì, 2 con kia chác đời sau con này, vẫn gồm 2 bo ghép lại nhưng nhỏ ngọn hơn vẫn đang chạy ngon lành với step 56 3,35a chả kém m542.


thanks bác , động viên hơi quá, đuổi mải mới chạm được cái gót của leadshine thôi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Pác khiêm tốn rồi. Leadshire là cả 1 tập đoàn bì sao nổi , cũng ko loại trừ khả năng được chính phủ chống lưng. Vn ko ưu tiên phát triển những thứ này anh em phải tự mầy mò đc vậy đã tốt lắm rồi. Giá như vn cũng chú trọng đua công nhệ thời bình thì tốt

----------

nhatson

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Dòng tương đương anfa vexta của sanyo sanmotion

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Pác khiêm tốn rồi. Leadshire là cả 1 tập đoàn bì sao nổi , cũng ko loại trừ khả năng được chính phủ chống lưng. Vn ko ưu tiên phát triển những thứ này anh em phải tự mầy mò đc vậy đã tốt lắm rồi. Giá như vn cũng chú trọng đua công nhệ thời bình thì tốt


phần lớn là năng lực bản thân ko đủ tốt thôi ah
trước kia các bác cũng chống lưng em mạnh mà  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Dòng tương đương anfa vexta của sanyo sanmotion


làm em lên cơn ghiền roài đây

----------


## diy1102

> thanks bác , động viên hơi quá, đuổi mải mới chạm được cái gót của leadshine thôi ah
> 
> b.r


Thì em đang chạy thực tế con cnc6090 chaỵ mica, nhôm, tôn mỏng (em hay mod case máy tính) với 2 con của anh còn lại con bị hỏng thay = M542 với con máy của em thì m542 nhỉnh hơn tý ở tốc độ cao thôi mà tốc độ cao thì em chả mấy khi dùng đến. Nên em kết luận là sêm sêm nhau ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Thì em đang chạy thực tế con cnc6090 chaỵ mica, nhôm, tôn mỏng (em hay mod case máy tính) với 2 con của anh còn lại con bị hỏng thay = M542 với con máy của em thì m542 nhỉnh hơn tý ở tốc độ cao thôi mà tốc độ cao thì em chả mấy khi dùng đến. Nên em kết luận là sêm sêm nhau ạ.


hehe cứ cho điểm vớt là 6/10 ah


em đang thử nghiệm con này 40V 3A, chốt thông số sẽ tặng cụ 1 con, có time dùng thử xem có lên thêm được điểm nào ko

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

[QUOTE=nhatson;10233]hehe cứ cho điểm vớt là 6/10 ah


em đang thử nghiệm con này 40V 3A, chốt thông số sẽ tặng cụ 1 con, có time dùng thử xem có lên thêm được điểm nào ko

b.r

Giống tầu quá đặc biệt là leadshire

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Linh cố gắng đu theo con gecko G251 là ok lắm đó , em khoái nó lắm , chạy cực êm , lái mấy em 86 phà phà luôn . Hình như nó có nút chỉnh mà anh em chuyên môn hay nói decay gì đó , có cái quái đó thì động cơ nào nó cũng đáp ứng tốt hết , không biết có đúng không bác Linh ? em mù điện tử, chỉ tàm tạm trong cơ khí thôi , có gì giải thích xíu cho em biết hen.... chỉ mỗi tội mắc thấy cha luôn.... 89USD 1 em thì phải.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Linh cố gắng đu theo con gecko G251 là ok lắm đó , em khoái nó lắm , chạy cực êm , lái mấy em 86 phà phà luôn . Hình như nó có nút chỉnh mà anh em chuyên môn hay nói decay gì đó , có cái quái đó thì động cơ nào nó cũng đáp ứng tốt hết , không biết có đúng không bác Linh ? em mù điện tử, chỉ tàm tạm trong cơ khí thôi , có gì giải thích xíu cho em biết hen.... chỉ mỗi tội mắc thấy cha luôn.... 89USD 1 em thì phải.


smooth trim, nó chỉnh wave form để smooth nhất có thể ah
gecko thành công nhất mẫu g251 và mẫu g540 ah
sau 14 năm thành lập hãng từ cty lạoi nhỏ thành công ty loại vừa của US, mỗi năm chắc kiếm vài triệu mĩ kim thoai ah  :Smile: 
thế hệ bo 2012 trở đi em cũng có roài ah  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

----nếu thêm cái nút ấy có khó khăn lắm không Linh , nếu em tích hợp được món này nữa thì khả năng cạnh tranh cao với M542 à. 


   Nhưng tương lai là thế hệ có hồi tiếp  , hi vọng Nhat Son nhanh nhanh có sản phẩm loại này , có cái này anh em không còn nhức đầu cái vụ mất bước, bấm 1 phát đi ăn Hủ Tíu , uống cà phê thoải mái à.

----------


## diy1102

> Giống tầu quá đặc biệt là leadshire


 Về pần mạch thì em nghĩ màu xanh thì nhiều mạch lá lá nhau thôi chứ riêng gì tàu. Em kết pần tản nhiệt và vỏ của bác nhatson bằng nhôm, gia công sắc nét, khỏe khoắn. Về chất lượng thì k biết bác khác thế nào chứ e dùng mấy năm rồi vẫn ok, co một vài vấn đề về fet, cái đó em nghĩ chủ yếu do người sử dụng thôi. Đấy là em dùng sp đời cũ chứ chắc bi giờ bác nhatson đã cải tiến và nâng cấp rất nhiều rồi. Em vẫn ủng hộ hàng việt nam vì chế độ sau bán hàng một số rất tốt như bác nhatson, bkav,... quan trọng lựa chọn san pẩm phù hợp thôi. Như bọn em hay dựng máy tính nhưng có pải cứ chíp cao, ram nhiều là tốt đâu mà quan trọng là đồng bộ, phù hợp nhu cầu.

----------


## diy1102

> hehe cứ cho điểm vớt là 6/10 ah
> 
> 
> em đang thử nghiệm con này 40V 3A, chốt thông số sẽ tặng cụ 1 con, có time dùng thử xem có lên thêm được điểm nào ko
> 
> b.r


Vâng em sẽ thử.

----------


## nhatson

> ----nếu thêm cái nút ấy có khó khăn lắm không Linh , nếu em tích hợp được món này nữa thì khả năng cạnh tranh cao với M542 à. 
> 
> 
>    Nhưng tương lai là thế hệ có hồi tiếp  , hi vọng Nhat Son nhanh nhanh có sản phẩm loại này , có cái này anh em không còn nhức đầu cái vụ mất bước, bấm 1 phát đi ăn Hủ Tíu , uống cà phê thoải mái à.


em đang try vụ close loop, anh NAM chắc có dụng maxnc rồi phải ko? cũng closeloop đấy nhưng dúng 1 thời gian hay ăn quả err
em lo ngại 1 việc là, close loop sẽ tăng hiệu năng hoạt động của step, mà step hoạt động cường độ cao >> mau chóng suy giảm moment>> err

em hi vọng giá motor BLDC hạ hơn nữa>> brushless servo, giá cỡ như teknic là sướng nhất ah
giá có 254usd, hàng made in usa, có tên là clear path SK ( SK là stepper killer ặc ặc)


em cố gắng là sử dụng đơn giản như alphastep , HBS chạy good nhưng 1 số trường hợp hơi khó chịu về việc báo lỗi

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Về pần mạch thì em nghĩ màu xanh thì nhiều mạch lá lá nhau thôi chứ riêng gì tàu. Em kết pần tản nhiệt và vỏ của bác nhatson bằng nhôm, gia công sắc nét, khỏe khoắn. Về chất lượng thì k biết bác khác thế nào chứ e dùng mấy năm rồi vẫn ok, co một vài vấn đề về fet, cái đó em nghĩ chủ yếu do người sử dụng thôi. Đấy là em dùng sp đời cũ chứ chắc bi giờ bác nhatson đã cải tiến và nâng cấp rất nhiều rồi. Em vẫn ủng hộ hàng việt nam vì chế độ sau bán hàng một số rất tốt như bác nhatson, bkav,... quan trọng lựa chọn san pẩm phù hợp thôi. Như bọn em hay dựng máy tính nhưng có pải cứ chíp cao, ram nhiều là tốt đâu mà quan trọng là đồng bộ, phù hợp nhu cầu.


ah, layout chuẩn kiểu như đồ tàu
cụ cứ nghĩ cái main máy tính tiêu chuẩn với mainboard của DELL và HP ấy  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

em mới mượn được chú này nghịch, có kỹ thuật khá lạ, chú này dkhien dòng bằng tần số
cứ 1V thì sẽ tương ứng 1khz

----------

hunter_dt, solero

----------


## anhxco

> hehe cứ cho điểm vớt là 6/10 ah
> 
> 
> em đang thử nghiệm con này 40V 3A, chốt thông số sẽ tặng cụ 1 con, có time dùng thử xem có lên thêm được điểm nào ko
> 
> b.r


Con này của bác design à, nhìn phê gớm.

----------


## anhxco

KHông rõ tung tích mấy con chip driver step của bác NHatson đang ở phương trời nào, board thì làm xong từ lâu mà ...

----------


## nhatson

> KHông rõ tung tích mấy con chip driver step của bác NHatson đang ở phương trời nào, board thì làm xong từ lâu mà ...



em gởi bưu điện chậm mà, chậm nhất là 10 ngày thôi ah  :Smile: 
chắc vài hôm nữa sẽ tới ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Con này của bác design à, nhìn phê gớm.




họ hàng hang hốc drive nhà em, mới tái tke tháng 5 năm 2014

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cuongmay

có mấy cái 2 pha của Tamagawa em nó nhỏ nhưng kéo được khủng long pk2913 lên 1600rpm trong khi mấy em leadshine 839,860 chỉ lên được 150rpm là hết (cùng xài nguồn 45v như nhau) .

ngoài ra còn 1 em cùng họ hàng với em trên nhưng mạch to hơn mà quan trọng là cấp điện vào em nó chỉ chớp đèn đỏ mà không làm cách nào chạy được .các bác gặp em nó thì đừng có mua .

ah bác nhatson cho hởi con oscilocope bác dùng là loại gì vậy ?VN có bán không bác? đang muốn sắm 1 con về thay cho con cổ ở nhà .

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em hay dùng agilent dsox2014 mua cũng 3 4 năm rồi ah, anh có thể liên hệ nhà cug cấp này, em mua ở đây
http://www.newtekvn.com/

tốc độ quay ko nói lên nhiều ah, drive  của anh em đoán là unipolar , nếu vậy ah chạy leadshine haft coil mới công bằng ah

 đưa vào hoạt dộng thực tế, tốc độ chạy G0, G1, độ smooth khi hoạt động mới quan trọng ah

b.r

----------

scara.arm

----------


## scara.arm

> em hay dùng agilent dsox2014 mua cũng 3 4 năm rồi ah, anh có thể liên hệ nhà cug cấp này, em mua ở đây
> http://www.newtekvn.com/
> b.r


Nhân tiện hỏi về osilloscope ,  ở HCM anh có biết chổ nào bán máy Rigol DS1052E digital oscilloscope, 50MHZ, 2 chanel không?
Trong tầm tiền ấy, anh có biết còn lựa chọn nào tốt hơn cho người dùng không chuyên ?
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhân tiện hỏi về osilloscope ,  ở HCM anh có biết chổ nào bán máy Rigol DS1052E digital oscilloscope, 50MHZ, 2 chanel không?
> Trong tầm tiền ấy, anh có biết còn lựa chọn nào tốt hơn cho người dùng không chuyên ?
> Thanks.



trước đây em dùng con rigol này, củng rất tốt, có điều china giá rẻ sau 1 thời gian probe có vấn đề, các nút vặn cũng có chút vấn đề, nhưng giờ vẫn hoạt động tốt , em mua cái đó khoảng 6 năm trước
http://emin.vn/May-hien-song-so-Rigo...138p2882s.html

----------


## nhatson

chỗ này có bán rigol 
http://emin.vn/May-hien-song-so-Rigo...-686n124v.html

máy này tốt, em dùng 6 7 năm rồi, ngoại trừ cái probe thay cái mới, nút nhấn ko nhạy thì chưa có thêm vấn đề 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em add link trang bán máy rigol mà ko được 
bị liệt vào thành phần spam roài

ah guc go cái này nhé
Công ty Cổ phần EMIN Việt Nam


máy rigol em thấy tốt, dùng khá giống tektronix, sau này hãng ra mấy dòng máy khá gấu, có thể so sánh với hàng cao cấp của tek/agilent có điều giá ko rẻ  hơn bao nhieu>> mua tek/agilent cho nó lành

quan điểm cá nhân của em, em thik tektronix hơn, nhưng để cùng sức mạnh như agilent phải trả 1 cái giá cao hơn 25%
b.r

----------

scara.arm, trucnguyen

----------


## nhatson

rigol ds1052e khá giống dòng tbs1000 này của tektronix, giá xuất xướng cũng tầm 500 600usd

tektronix có 1 kho tbị used , có thể tiết kiệm đến 50%, anh liên hệ thử xem sao, biết đâu cùng 1 ngân sách kiếm được 1 con tektronix vẫn hơn chứ ah
em thấy có con TBS1022, giá bán 390us, anh có thể liên hệ anh Chương bên http://www.newtekvn.com/, sẽ support anh mua thiết bị tektronix

http://www.tek.com/buy/used/tektronix/live/product/tbs1



có cả 1 kho tbi used của tektronix ah
http://www.tek.com/buy/used/tektronix

----------

scara.arm, trucnguyen

----------


## nhatson

em thik nhất dòng này của tektronix, tek có công nghệ màn hình Digital Phosphor.
thông số thì bèo nhèo, nhưng mà giá thì ko hiền chút nào, DSO nhưng dùng cảm giác rất analog với cái màn hình Digital Phosphor

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## nhatson

dòng thấp của rigol vẫn có thể đọ với dòng trung/cao cấp của agilent

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## solero

LeadShine MA860 xịn


Và MA860 nhái (có tên easy thai gì đó)


Công nghệ bản quyền của easy thai hãi hùng: IC không có tên



Công nghệ bản quyền của Lead Shine cũng không kém: Xóa tên IC bằng máy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Xin chào các bạn. Rất vui được gặp lại các bạn trong chương trình review sản phẩm hót của giờ này.
Không dài dòng nữa, ngay trên tay tôi đây là sản phẩm của 1 thương hiệu đã làm cho bao tín đồ CNC không thể quên như "M542 thần thánh" hay sản phẩm đang cực hot, làm điên đảo thị trường CNC gỗ là M860 (với các phiên bản sau như MA860H sau này)
Xin giới thiệu sản phẩm đã bị mất box LeadShine HBS2206


Đập vào mắt tôi à quên mắt các bạn là một màu xanh trang nhã đặc sệt Tầu khựa. Màu xanh này đã được LeadShine lấy làm màu chủ đạo từ bao giờ tôi cũng quên mất rồi. Nhưng phải nói là màu này độc đáo, sến và các hãng ít khi sử dụng. Màu của sản phẩm này cũng khác hẳn các sản phẩm màu đen thần thánh trước kia.


Em HBS2206 này có dạng hình hộp chữ nhật. các cạnh được làm góc vuông trông rất nam tính. Phía trên cùng hãng trang bị cho em ấy cặp kính "dâm" Rayban hàng hiệu che đi khuyết điểm ấy nhầm che đi nút bấm và màn hình. Trông ngầu như mấy anh xã hội thâm :Wink: . Bên cạnh có các khe nhôm tản nhiệt nhìn không khác gì một driver AC servo.

Bề mặt của sp được làm từ kim loại và nhựa cao cấp cường lực chống xước. Các bạn có thể thử đánh rơi từ khoảng cách 1m mà không sao. Tôi đã thử và đã có 1 bộ HSB bị vỡ vỏ dùng dần.


Lướt trên bề mặt của sp các bạn sẽ thấy trên cùng là màn hình và nút bấm ẩn sau lớp kính màu đen huyền bí. Phía dưới là các rắc cắm được gia công khá ... ẩu. Nhìn không nuột, có chỗ còn nhiều ba-via.



Bên trong sản phẩm: (Bên trong chả nhìn thấy gì vì còn tem bảo hành không dám tháo)
Đóng điện và cảm nhận: (Chả được đóng điện vì chỉ được cầm có 1 tẹo) :Stick Out Tongue: 


Tobe Continue...

----------


## nhatson

haha, ko kịp lột đồ em nó ah

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này cũng nhiều cha viết bài chập cheng như mình , bộ này là step có hồi tiếp phải không kem solero ? sao thấy nhiều bác xử dụng ráp máy thương mại nhưng tốc độ không thần thánh như anpha vậy ? cái này so với AC servo japan thì chắc thảm hơn nữa.

----------


## nhatson

chưa sến bằng em đâu ah

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## nhatson

> dạo này cũng nhiều cha viết bài chập cheng như mình , bộ này là step có hồi tiếp phải không kem solero ? sao thấy nhiều bác xử dụng ráp máy thương mại nhưng tốc độ không thần thánh như anpha vậy ? cái này so với AC servo japan thì chắc thảm hơn nữa.



con này điện lưới, động cơ 3 phase, vexta alpha cũng phải cẩn thận  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

hàng chi na chính hãng nhìn chất thật, hơn hẳng đồ nhái gấp nhiều lần đúng chơi với china thì tiền nào của đó, thượng vàng hạ cám thôi

@anh NS : sến thật, màu xanh LS em thấy còn đẹp anh chơi xanh lá chuối bóng mới sốc, haha, 1 bộ như vậy là bao nhiêu lượng vậy anh ^^

----------


## nhatson

> hàng chi na chính hãng nhìn chất thật, hơn hẳng đồ nhái gấp nhiều lần đúng chơi với china thì tiền nào của đó, thượng vàng hạ cám thôi
> 
> @anh NS : sến thật, màu xanh LS em thấy còn đẹp anh chơi xanh lá chuối bóng mới sốc, haha, 1 bộ như vậy là bao nhiêu lượng vậy anh ^^


xanh duong, đỏ, vàng, đen đơn giản thaoi, xanh lá đó làm em vất vả cả tuần đấy ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## writewin

ai za có chuyên gia mạ màu nhôm rồi, em đang định phá tiếp cái đó nè anh, anot thì em làm dc rồi, còn mạ màu thì chưa vì nghe gian hồ đồn thuốc nhôm tầm 300 - 400k 1 lạn lận, ý ẹ

----------


## nhatson

> ai za có chuyên gia mạ màu nhôm rồi, em đang định phá tiếp cái đó nè anh, anot thì em làm dc rồi, còn mạ màu thì chưa vì nghe gian hồ đồn thuốc nhôm tầm 300 - 400k 1 lạn lận, ý ẹ


4 5 6 7 8 9t/kg, trong này ko thấy bán lẻ ah
1 lít có vài gram thôi, 1kg ko biết bao giờ mới hết, dạo này taobao có bán rồi, có bán lẻ 10g 20g thì phải


b.r

----------


## duonghoang

Anh Nhatson lột bộ đồ của anh mọi người xem với anh  :Smile: , bộ driver chứ đừng hiểu nhầm nha  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

> Anh Nhatson lột bộ đồ của anh mọi người xem với anh , bộ driver chứ đừng hiểu nhầm nha .



lột tập thể ở mí bài trước òi mà

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang

----------


## Khanh Khờ

@nhatson: kết quả test thử dòng driver mới này về các mặt như: độ bền, độ mượt, kết quả khi lái một vài dòng motor phổ biến trên thị trường, kết quả sản phẩm khi lắp vào một máy cắt CNC DIY tương đối cơ bản thế nào hả anh?

----------


## duonghoang

> lột tập thể ở mí bài trước òi mà


 Cái này sao mình ko tích hợp luôn encoder hả anh Nhatson, tránh đc tình trạng mất bước?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này sao mình ko tích hợp luôn encoder hả anh Nhatson, tránh đc tình trạng mất bước?


đang trong giai đoạn nghiên cứu
close loop cũng có nhiều vấn đề lắm ah

1. với hệ thống nhỏ, close loop làm gia tăng đáng kể giá thành ( encoder  giá từ 20 đến 30usd/pcs)
2. thuyết phục khách hàng hiện tại đổi qua close loop là ko thể vì họ dùng open loop ko có vấn đề
3. close loop tăng độ tin cậy, ko có khả năng gia tăng hiệu suất motor ( gia tốc) , trừ khi mình có công nghệ chế tạo động cơ như của vexta

nói servo vs step open loop độ tin cậy của servo cao hon, em ko tán thành quan điểm đó lắm, servo hay step dì cũng cần tính toán moment cần thiết, thằng nào quá moment cũng out cả thôi ah

Em đang theo đuôi gót chân vexta, MCU 32bit , dkhien dòng bằng analog
dòng easy servo vủa leadshine dùng công nghệ DSP tiên tiến quá, ko đu theo được cứ cổ điển mà chơi trước ah

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

> @nhatson: kết quả test thử dòng driver mới này về các mặt như: độ bền, độ mượt, kết quả khi lái một vài dòng motor phổ biến trên thị trường, kết quả sản phẩm khi lắp vào một máy cắt CNC DIY tương đối cơ bản thế nào hả anh?


phần điện chiếm 30% thôi, gia công thế nào phần cơ khí chiếm tỉ lệ cao hơn ah,

test 1 chút drive B342, 
test tại 3A 30V 
motor 57bygh250C 
pluse generator mach3 cnc control
linear stage vít me bi 5mm
tốc độ 100mm/m > 6000mm/m
gia tốc 350mm/s2



clip test M542 hàng OEM đang được upload

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

test M542, ko phải tem leadshine nhưng mà ruột thì giống y chang
test tại 3A 30V 
motor 57bygh250C 
pluse generator mach3 cnc control
linear stage vít me bi 5mm
tốc độ 100mm/m > 6000mm/m
gia tốc 350mm/s2

có 1 vấn đề nho nhỏ, em setting 3.2A nhưng theo máy đo thì chỉ có khoảng 1.8A

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Theo quan điểm riêng thì tính về hiệu quả.. thì chưa hẵn step thua à. Có nhiều lý do:
- Giá thành Step < cl Step < Servo (hoặc mới hết, hoặc cũ hết nhé)
- Bảo trì, bảo dưởng đơn giản Step > cl Step > servo
- Nếu tính toán đúng.. cái nào cũng vận hành an toàn như nhau
- Lắp đặt & sử dụng đơn giản Step > cl Step > Servo (nếu không hiểu rỏ & thấu đáo thì hệ thống servo còn í ẹ hơn step nhiều).

Vậy Step đạt ưu thế về giá thành, bảo trì bảo dưởng, lắp đặt & sử dụng đơn giản  :Big Grin: .

----------

nhatson, writewin

----------


## nhatson

về step close loop, em wan tâm vấn đề feedback,  vexta alpha step có kỹ thuật hồi tiếp độc quyền, về cấu tạo em thấy là chi phí rẻ, bền bỉ với step ( nhiệt độ body cao), kết nối dễ dàng

như chú quicksilver control này, cũng thuộc loại lâu năm close loop step của USA , nay cũng tự phát triển 1 kỹ thuật hồi tiếp vị trí mới cho riêng mình


về step hồi tiếp hãng HP, giờ là avago có con IC chuyên dùng từ đời tám oánh nào rồi

http://download.gna.org/wisirc/WizMo...c/hctl1100.pdf

----------


## Gamo

Có cách nào mình kiểm tra hồi tiếp với step bất kỳ ko bác?

----------


## nhatson

cụ gà muốn làm dì nhỉ?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

hãng mycom có 1 dòng drive dùng chip amp
http://www.mycom-japan.co.jp/top/ims200/ims200.htm



b.r

----------


## Gamo

Em biết là mình có thể phát hiện step bị vướng, ko di chuyển được bằng cách đo back EMF, ngoài ra có phim hồi đó bác post, em vẫn chưa hỉu nó làm sao mà hay thế:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

trong clip là dùng encoder ah

còn cái back EMF phải đủ tốc độ, và con phải matching với load nữa ah

dùng back emf để detec mất bước > làm home sensor luôn

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giờ để ý mới thấy sợi dây encoder. Vậy mà nó nói là y chang.

----------


## diy1102

> KHông rõ tung tích mấy con chip driver step của bác NHatson đang ở phương trời nào, board thì làm xong từ lâu mà ...


Hix đã bác nào nhận được hàng chưa ạ. Em thì vẫn chưa! Hi vong mai nhận được vì cuối tuần chưa cho kế hoạch gì nên nếu nhận được thì DIY cho nó ngọt.

----------


## nhatson

> Hix đã bác nào nhận được hàng chưa ạ. Em thì vẫn chưa! Hi vong mai nhận được vì cuối tuần chưa cho kế hoạch gì nên nếu nhận được thì DIY cho nó ngọt.


ok, để em check vơi người em nhờ đi gởi xem vận đơn thế nào ah

b.r

----------

diy1102, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

> ok, để em check vơi người em nhờ đi gởi xem vận đơn thế nào ah
> 
> b.r


Em ở HCM , bưu điện vừa gọi điện xác nhận lại địa chỉ người nhận (vì lý do gì đó chổ ghi địa chỉ bị mờ chỉ còn số điện thoại  :Wink:  ), chắc mai sẽ nhận được. 
Em mới vẽ được schematic, chưa layout.

----------


## anhxco

Hic, tới giờ mình vẫn không nhận đc tin tức gì cả!

----------


## ahdvip

Thông báo là cụ ahdvip đã nhận được hàng rồi nhé, kekeke.
Thanks anh nhatson nhiều.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hix ở sì gòn giờ mới nhận được ở HN thì chắc cổ dài ra thêm ít nữa mất. Dúng như bác nhatson noi chờ đợi nó có cái hay của nó, but lâu quá đâm ra cái khác cũng lâu theo.

----------


## nhatson

> Hix ở sì gòn giờ mới nhận được ở HN thì chắc cổ dài ra thêm ít nữa mất. Dúng như bác nhatson noi chờ đợi nó có cái hay của nó, but lâu quá đâm ra cái khác cũng lâu theo.


hehe, hà nội có câu, hà lội ko vội được đâu mờ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> hehe, hà nội có câu, hà lội ko vội được đâu mờ


Đà Nẵng thì sao bác nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Em ở Thái Nguyên nhận được từ hôm qua rồi nhé!

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

ra bãi thấy mụ béo có mấy con này em đọc qua thấy 5 phase nhưng chưa xìa 5 pha bao giờ
liệu chạy với step vexta 5 pha đc ko các pác
mã là MD5-HF14 date 2009 cũng ko bít nó là digital hay là analog pác nào cho ý kiến em mua 1 con về test coi sao

----------


## nhatson

> ra bãi thấy mụ béo có mấy con này em đọc qua thấy 5 phase nhưng chưa xìa 5 pha bao giờ
> liệu chạy với step vexta 5 pha đc ko các pác
> mã là MD5-HF14 date 2009 cũng ko bít nó là digital hay là analog pác nào cho ý kiến em mua 1 con về test coi sao


cứ mắc pentagon + nối đúng dây là chạy láng

note, em ko rõ là cái autonic chạy điện áp bao nhiêu, nếu vào AC > motor vexta chạy ac
nếu là drive chạy DC > kiếm con motor vexta chạy DC

b.r

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

em thấy nó mụ béo fang lun điện 220v ac vào driver. vậy là phải mua step 5 phase ac ạ. giờ mới bít stephen cũng ac và dc

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Hồi xưa cũng có mua đc con step 5phase của hãng này đẹp như mới mà chưa tìm bít sài ở đâu, giờ còn nằm trong xó  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

còn mấy chú pác size 60 phải ko để lại em về thử xài coi sao

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, con driver đó ngon đó bác. Hốt đi. Mà bà đó bán bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## ít nói

dạ mụ đó như con cáo . 900k 1 chú com bo 3 bộ còn 870k. mua cđ kohler pro

----------


## nhatson

drive ac > điện áp cao, motor sẽ có LR lớn và ngược lại ah


hôm nào bác có mấy con vexta 2 phase chạy voi drive 110VAC hoặc 220VAC, bác cắm vào leadshine M860 chạy 50VDC sẽ bít kết qua :

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> drive ac > điện áp cao, motor sẽ có LR lớn và ngược lại ah
> 
> 
> hôm nào bác có mấy con vexta 2 phase chạy voi drive 110VAC hoặc 220VAC, bác cắm vào leadshine M860 chạy 50VDC sẽ bít kết qua :
> 
> b.r


lại còn vụ này nữa. vậy em đi bới rác phải bới cho cđ con nào vexta 5 phase. và có ghi ac ở đít à

----------


## nhatson

> lại còn vụ này nữa. vậy em đi bới rác phải bới cho cđ con nào vexta 5 phase. và có ghi ac ở đít à


check cái model, rồi goole, trong manaul nó sẽ nói là 1 bộ motor đi với drive nào> check drive chạy AC hay DC 

b.r

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> check cái model, rồi goole, trong manaul nó sẽ nói là 1 bộ motor đi với drive nào> check drive chạy AC hay DC 
> 
> b.r


đã xúc 3 chú 5 pha size 60 stepsyn. và đợi chủ nhật em đi lên bãi lấy driver shop pác coi. hi vọng nó khác hơi cái con 2 pha

----------


## nhatson

5 phase smooth hơn 2 phase, nhưng có lẽ cug ko chơi lại 2 phase dùng với drive DM của leadshine ( tốc độ thấp)
5 phase cho moment tốt hơn ỡ dải tốc độ cao , đồ mới thì đắt gần gấp dôi 2 phase thoai  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Hí vậy so với driver đời mới digital 5 phase leadshire có ăn đx ko pác
Em hỏi ngu thê phát lỡ tháo con step 5 phase ra coi lắp vô bỗng duwmg quay nhẹ như tơ. Có lẽ tháo ra đã lf mất moment. Nhưng vì sao thế pác

----------


## nhatson

> Hí vậy so với driver đời mới digital 5 phase leadshire có ăn đx ko pác
> Em hỏi ngu thê phát lỡ tháo con step 5 phase ra coi lắp vô bỗng duwmg quay nhẹ như tơ. Có lẽ tháo ra đã lf mất moment. Nhưng vì sao thế pác


5 phase ko cần digital nó chạy vẫn smooth, mà digital thì có 1 vấn đề là mất moment ở tốc độ cao 
cái điểm mạnh của 5 phase là moment dải tốc độ cao, tốt hơn 2 phase

trước em cũng mở ra, lắp lại cũng bị quay nhẹ hều, nhưng mà cắm điện chạy vẫn ok
3000rpm ko thể nắm cốt đứng lại bằng tay

b.r

----------


## nhatson

vài pô ảnh vể decay + motor bước
fast decay với compensation

haft step 2 coil




10ustep 





20ustep




không nhất thiết phải dùng kỹ thuật mix decay , dùng fast decay có slope compensation dòng qua coil ripple cũng đủ nhỏ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

1 số bài viết về slope compensation


http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1273222


http://powerelectronics.com/regulato...ility-analysis
http://electronicdesign.com/power/pe...will-never-die

----------


## anhxco

Gửi bác Nhatson, em nhận đc chip rồi nhé, cố gắng cuối tuần có tg rảnh để hoàn thành. 
Thank bác!

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác nhatson , xuất của em bác giữ dùm nhá , hôm nọ inbox cho bác , em vẫn chưa vô được ,  :Big Grin:   kế hoạch thay đổi xíu

----------


## Gamo

>.< sao mà bọn nó phức tạp thế nhể

----------


## nhatson

> >.< sao mà bọn nó phức tạp thế nhể


DSP còn phức tạp hơn ah, sẽ phải lựa chọn là fast decay hay slowdecay mỗi chu kỳ  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

mấy cái vụ step và driver 2 phase tưởng là đơn giản cơ mà cũng khó thật . chơi ic tích hợp chả nhìn ra được điều gì.Còn DSP thì mở ra nhìn cũng ko hiểu . Đa số tiếp xúc với tầu toàn cậy rồi xóa ic . ( mà đời mới giờ xóa số ic cũng xài cnc để xóa đều và rất vuông góc)

----------


## ít nói

> 5 phase ko cần digital nó chạy vẫn smooth, mà digital thì có 1 vấn đề là mất moment ở tốc độ cao 
> cái điểm mạnh của 5 phase là moment dải tốc độ cao, tốt hơn 2 phase
> 
> trước em cũng mở ra, lắp lại cũng bị quay nhẹ hều, nhưng mà cắm điện chạy vẫn ok
> 3000rpm ko thể nắm cốt đứng lại bằng tay
> 
> b.r


mới chát với pác kem tươi soleno . thì vụ này cứ an tâm  . cấp điện ngâm 1 tiếng tự dưng lại hồi phục. thế là quyết tâm ko đem đi đổi con khác mà đợi driver về ngâm dấm cho 2 tiếng coi có phải thật thế ko

----------


## diy1102

hix đến giờ vẫn chưa nhận được hàng.

----------


## anhxco

> hix đến giờ vẫn chưa nhận được hàng.


Chắc ông bưu tá ông ngâm đó, thử đến bưu cục hỏi thử.

----------


## nhatson

> mấy cái vụ step và driver 2 phase tưởng là đơn giản cơ mà cũng khó thật . chơi ic tích hợp chả nhìn ra được điều gì.Còn DSP thì mở ra nhìn cũng ko hiểu . Đa số tiếp xúc với tầu toàn cậy rồi xóa ic . ( mà đời mới giờ xóa số ic cũng xài cnc để xóa đều và rất vuông góc)


xoá cho huyền bí thôi chứ 1 số drive cũng mà như M860H này của em, nó ko xoá 1 số IC

----------


## nhatson

hậu quả việc kết hợp fast decay khi dòng giảm + slowdecay khi dòng tăng + pwm fix fequency

----------


## ít nói

> xoá cho huyền bí thôi chứ 1 số drive cũng mà như M860H này của em, nó ko xoá 1 số IC


Cám ơn pác thế là đã xử xong em m542 đắp chiếu. Lên rồi vui quá

----------


## nhatson

> Cám ơn pác thế là đã xử xong em m542 đắp chiếu. Lên rồi vui quá


??? m542 dắp chiếu là sao ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em lại thử nghiệm mix decay với fix fequency , 

4 chu kỳ fast decay, chuyển sang slow decay> motor chạy cho 1 tiếng động rất đặc trưng kiểu leadshine m542/ m860


như trong màn hinh OSC, khi chạy tốc độ thấp , chu kì dòng tăng, dùng mix decay dòng rip lien tục> motor rung, giật cục



em thữ kết hợp lại, chu kỳ tăng dùng slow decay, chu kì giảm em sẽ mix decay xem sao

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> ??? m542 dắp chiếu là sao ah
> 
> b.r


Đã chết . giờ lại sống ý mà . hô hô

----------


## linhdt1121

> hix đến giờ vẫn chưa nhận được hàng.


có bác nào ở HN nhận đc hàng chưa,e  chờ mãi cũng ko thấy đâu.

----------


## anhxco

> em lại thử nghiệm mix decay với fix fequency , 
> 
> 4 chu kỳ fast decay, chuyển sang slow decay> motor chạy cho 1 tiếng động rất đặc trưng kiểu leadshine m542/ m860
> 
> 
> như trong màn hinh OSC, khi chạy tốc độ thấp , chu kì dòng tăng, dùng mix decay dòng rip lien tục> motor rung, giật cục
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác Nhatson đã làm việc với con actel lần nào chưa, e kiếm cái tool programer để diy mà kiếm hoài k ra, mua thì không có tiền, hichic

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson đã làm việc với con actel lần nào chưa, e kiếm cái tool programer để diy mà kiếm hoài k ra, mua thì không có tiền, hichic


em cũng đang định thử với actel, giá chip FPGA tốt hơn xilinx, em cũng chưa có tools
tools mấy chú này mua thôi ah, muốn mua thì phải quyết tâm, kiếm dì đó làm > có thặng dư> bỏ ống > sắm tools

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> em cũng đang định thử với actel, giá chip FPGA tốt hơn xilinx, em cũng chưa có tools
> tools mấy chú này mua thôi ah, muốn mua thì phải quyết tâm, kiếm dì đó làm > có thặng dư> bỏ ống > sắm tools
> 
> b.r


hihi, chịu thôi, em cũng mần cho vui, lâu lâu chọt chọt chút, xilinx và altera thì mấy bộ programer có sẵn, dễ làm, mua cũng rẻ mà thằng actel này thì chịu. Thấy mấy con của actel mấy bác hacker hay dùng.

----------


## nhatson

> hihi, chịu thôi, em cũng mần cho vui, lâu lâu chọt chọt chút, xilinx và altera thì mấy bộ programer có sẵn, dễ làm, mua cũng rẻ mà thằng actel này thì chịu. Thấy mấy con của actel mấy bác hacker hay dùng.


cuộc sống có nhiều điều ngược đời, cái tools đầy thì chip mắc, cái chip rẻ thì tools phải mua đắt

kinh nghiệm dốt mấy con MCU PIC, em mua programmer cho lành ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

lại một chút thử nghiệm
mixdecay cho chu kỷ dòng tăng/ slow decay cho chu kỳ dòng giảm

----------


## diy1102

> có bác nào ở HN nhận đc hàng chưa,e  chờ mãi cũng ko thấy đâu.


Bác "nhatson" bảo hà lội không vội được mà. Em cũng ở HN đang chờ đấy.

----------


## nhatson

để qua tuần em sẽ nhờ người đi gởi tỗng hợp mã vận đơn để các bác check ah
b.r

----------


## anhxco

có mấy bác nhận đc chip lâu rôi  sao chưa thấy sản phẩm nhỉ??

----------


## mig21

đà nẵng nhận được rồi sao hội an chưa thấy vậy ta

----------


## nhatson

sau 1 ngày nghịch, kết quả đây rồi

chu kỳ dòng tăng slow decay 50%/ chu kỳ dòng giảm 2 chu kỳ fast decay > slow decay 50%
em nghĩ leadshine dòng analog dùng kỹ thuật như thế này, em thử thì có được sound rít đặc trưng của leadshine M542/M860

----------


## Gamo

Đề nghị các bác show hàng gấp  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

ảnh hưỡng của slow decay/ fast decay với tốc độ

cùng drive, cùng điện áp, cùng tốc độ 600RPM, khác nhau chế độ slow vs fast
fast decay


slow decay


b.r

----------


## anhxco

Tình hình rất là tình hình bác Nhatson ạ, em có hôm ni mần cho xong cái mạch, mà tình hình 3 con trong mạch chỉ có 1 con hoạt động. KTra kỷ rùi, chắc 2 con kia die, hic hic hơi nản

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Tình hình rất là tình hình bác Nhatson ạ, em có hôm ni mần cho xong cái mạch, mà tình hình 3 con trong mạch chỉ có 1 con hoạt động. KTra kỷ rùi, chắc 2 con kia die, hic hic hơi nản


Có 4 con mà lận?
Còn không tháo con sống ra cắm vào chỗ con k hoạt động xem sao bác. Em thì làm mạch rồi, mua linh kiện roài mà hàng k thấy đâu ợ.

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình rất là tình hình bác Nhatson ạ, em có hôm ni mần cho xong cái mạch, mà tình hình 3 con trong mạch chỉ có 1 con hoạt động. KTra kỷ rùi, chắc 2 con kia die, hic hic hơi nản


cố lên ah, em có thâm niên 12 năm giờ vẫn dốt transitor lên tới hàng trăm pcs cho mỗi lần thử nghiệm ah
khẩu hiệu của em là làm điện tử đầu tiên phải sắm cái sọt rác  :Smile: 

em đâu tư dữ lắm, sọt rác MADE IN JAPAN em mới chịu  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, diy1102, duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> cố lên ah, em có thâm niên 12 năm giờ vẫn dốt transitor lên tới hàng trăm pcs cho mỗi lần thử nghiệm ah
> khẩu hiệu của em là làm điện tử đầu tiên phải sắm cái sọt rác 
> 
> em đâu tư dữ lắm, sọt rác MADE IN JAPAN em mới chịu


Sang nay con 1 con, thay vao, chạy ok bác ạ. 2 con kia có vấn đề thật chứ không phải do mạch đâu ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Sang nay con 1 con, thay vao, chạy ok bác ạ. 2 con kia có vấn đề thật chứ không phải do mạch đâu ạ.


IC có vấn đề cũng Bthuong thôi ah  :Smile: 
em mua bên canada tầm 2002-2003 cũng 10 năm rồi ma  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## nhatson

chip drive step của hang TI độ gần đây có vẻ chất lượng

----------


## Gamo

ủa, em cứ tưởng con 8825 cũng là khủng long cổ lỗ sĩ chứ, có mấy con ở nhà mà ko dùng ;D Ko biết n1o1 so với TB6560 thì con nào dễ thương hơn?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, em cứ tưởng con 8825 cũng là khủng long cổ lỗ sĩ chứ, có mấy con ở nhà mà ko dùng ;D Ko biết n1o1 so với TB6560 thì con nào dễ thương hơn?


mấy chú DRV của TI, em thấy tk dùng cho motor size 42mm/28mm dùng cho 57mm có thể ko gud, cụ gamo có thì nghịch xem sao ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em thử mixdecay theo topo này, nhưng PWM fix fequency, có vẻ ko ổn, với kỵ thuật pwm fix off time của mấy chip tích hợp em chưa thử đo

----------


## diy1102

> Sang nay con 1 con, thay vao, chạy ok bác ạ. 2 con kia có vấn đề thật chứ không phải do mạch đâu ạ.


Hix khổ bác lại tích hợp 3 trục. Vi một số lý do tế nhị em nhân đc ic a3977 của bác nhatson nên e sẽ test với ic này. Hôm nào nhận đc sla em test rồi sẽ gửi cho bác một con cho bác hoàn thiện cái bo tích hợp của bác.

----------


## nhatson

như trong clip này em thấy cùng 1 vấn đề như khi em thử nghiệm slow/fast decay

----------


## nhatson

> cố lên ah, em có thâm niên 12 năm giờ vẫn dốt transitor lên tới hàng trăm pcs cho mỗi lần thử nghiệm ah
> khẩu hiệu của em là làm điện tử đầu tiên phải sắm cái sọt rác 
> 
> em đâu tư dữ lắm, sọt rác MADE IN JAPAN em mới chịu


nói là có thị phạm luôn  :Smile: 
thùng rác của em khá to, vậy là hiểu roài đấy ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Hix khổ bác lại tích hợp 3 trục. Vi một số lý do tế nhị em nhân đc ic a3977 của bác nhatson nên e sẽ test với ic này. Hôm nào nhận đc sla em test rồi sẽ gửi cho bác một con cho bác hoàn thiện cái bo tích hợp của bác.


hi`hi`, tình hình là con mới thay vào cũng hoạt động đc 1 lúc, rồi die luôn. giờ con đúng 1 con hoạt động.
@bac Nhutson: bác con con nào không bán cho e mấy con cũng đc, chứ mât công làm mạch quá bác ạ, làm gì thì làm, phải cho nó chạy, hichic

----------


## diy1102

> hi`hi`, tình hình là con mới thay vào cũng hoạt động đc 1 lúc, rồi die luôn. giờ con đúng 1 con hoạt động.
> @bac Nhutson: bác con con nào không bán cho e mấy con cũng đc, chứ mât công làm mạch quá bác ạ, làm gì thì làm, phải cho nó chạy, hichic


Bác kiểm tra mạch kỹ đi, die có pai do mạch k? Em gửi cho bác 2-3 con cũng đc ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> hi`hi`, tình hình là con mới thay vào cũng hoạt động đc 1 lúc, rồi die luôn. giờ con đúng 1 con hoạt động.
> @bac Nhutson: bác con con nào không bán cho e mấy con cũng đc, chứ mât công làm mạch quá bác ạ, làm gì thì làm, phải cho nó chạy, hichic


bác nên kiểm tra kỹ lại PCB, có thể là mất OSC
diy1102 có giữ vài con, cần thiết có thể liên hệ bác ây

b.r

----------


## CKD

Vụ chạy 1 lúc rồi chít thì thấy nhiều bác.. bị lắm lắm.
Cơ bản thì khi làm mạch có gì đó bất ổn mà khi nhìn bằng mắt thương không phát hiện ra, hoặc linh kiện, hoặc khi hàn kinh kiện v.v... có vấn đề.

Quan điểm của mình là.. không có gì tự nhiên hết, cái gì cũng phải có lý do của nó. Vì người ta làm được thì mình cũng phải làm được (vì làm theo schema gốc mà). Nếu mình làm không được thì phải có nguyên nhân nào đó mà mình chưa phát hiện ra thôi. Phải tìm được nguyên nhân thì khi đóng chíp mới vào mới không die tiếp  :Big Grin: 

Kinh nghiệm này mình đúc kết được với giá cũng khá khá vì chủ quan và trước đó chưa bị. Khi mình lọ mọ mua bộ KIT OSC về tự xử, phần lớn là linh kiện dán (SMD), mình hàn rất kỹ.. nhưng nó vẫn đốt linh kiện  :Big Grin:  chết mất con ADC.
Kiểm tra thì thấy cứ có điện là con ADC nó nóng gần 60 độ, mấy con khác thì chẵng thấy nóng.
Đợt đó mình phải mua thêm 1 mớ linh kiện (MCU, ADC, LCD v.v..) + nguyên bộ KIT mới... để cho chắc ăn. Về lắp bộ KIT mới chạy rồi từ đó đo, so sánh.. kết quả:
Đo áp kiểm tra thì thấy sai, chiếu đèn kiểm tra mạch thì không thấy gì.. Khò tháo con ADC ra, kiểm tra tùm lum... phát hiện ra nó chạm chân có tí xíu (do lúc hàn bị dính bụi chì). Vệ sinh và đóng con ADC khác vào... OK ngay  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Thùng rác đẹp quá  :Wink: 

Bác anhxco post hình mạch cho bà con xem thử? Bác trace lại xem có chỗ nào bị đoản mạch ko? Có nhầm âm với dương ko? Hay có sợi chì, vệt chì nào dính nhau ko?

Em mới làm cháy xong 3 mainboard máy in. Cái tội ko kiểm tra đúng đầu cắm

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ chạy 1 lúc rồi chít thì thấy nhiều bác.. bị lắm lắm.
> Cơ bản thì khi làm mạch có gì đó bất ổn mà khi nhìn bằng mắt thương không phát hiện ra, hoặc linh kiện, hoặc khi hàn kinh kiện v.v... có vấn đề.
> 
> Quan điểm của mình là.. không có gì tự nhiên hết, cái gì cũng phải có lý do của nó. Vì người ta làm được thì mình cũng phải làm được (vì làm theo schema gốc mà). Nếu mình làm không được thì phải có nguyên nhân nào đó mà mình chưa phát hiện ra thôi. Phải tìm được nguyên nhân thì khi đóng chíp mới vào mới không die tiếp 
> 
> Kinh nghiệm này mình đúc kết được với giá cũng khá khá vì chủ quan và trước đó chưa bị. Khi mình lọ mọ mua bộ KIT OSC về tự xử, phần lớn là linh kiện dán (SMD), mình hàn rất kỹ.. nhưng nó vẫn đốt linh kiện  chết mất con ADC.
> Kiểm tra thì thấy cứ có điện là con ADC nó nóng gần 60 độ, mấy con khác thì chẵng thấy nóng.
> Đợt đó mình phải mua thêm 1 mớ linh kiện (MCU, ADC, LCD v.v..) + nguyên bộ KIT mới... để cho chắc ăn. Về lắp bộ KIT mới chạy rồi từ đó đo, so sánh.. kết quả:
> Đo áp kiểm tra thì thấy sai, chiếu đèn kiểm tra mạch thì không thấy gì.. Khò tháo con ADC ra, kiểm tra tùm lum... phát hiện ra nó chạm chân có tí xíu (do lúc hàn bị dính bụi chì). Vệ sinh và đóng con ADC khác vào... OK ngay


vệ sinh mạch rất quan trọng, nhất là mạch swithcing ah, phải dùng xăng thơm + co ( nhớ khẩu trang chống hoá chất + găng tay + glass nữanhé) rửa cho thật sạch mạch, phải hong khô hoặc thối khí nén ...vv và vv
a3977 là chip dán , ở dưới bụng nó dầy flux hàn > mạch hoạt động ko ổn định > tèo IC

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Thùng rác đẹp quá 
> 
> Bác anhxco post hình mạch cho bà con xem thử? Bác trace lại xem có chỗ nào bị đoản mạch ko? Có nhầm âm với dương ko? Hay có sợi chì, vệt chì nào dính nhau ko?
> 
> Em mới làm cháy xong 3 mainboard máy in. Cái tội ko kiểm tra đúng đầu cắm


hehe, cụ cũng phải sắm cái thùng rác cho xứng tầm với rác của cụ như em roài đấy hehe

----------


## nhatson

một vài bằng sáng chế hoa kỳ về điều khiển dòng điện có thể áp dụng cho điều khiển motor bước mà em vừa đọc được

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4710686.pdf

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7271993.pdf

----------


## nhatson

cả nasa cũng nghiên cứu stepper motor, và có cả bằng sáng chế liên quan đến stepper motor

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7911174.pdf

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> bác nên kiểm tra kỹ lại PCB, có thể là mất OSC
> diy1102 có giữ vài con, cần thiết có thể liên hệ bác ây
> 
> b.r


Em kt kỹ lắm rồi, em làm mạch cũng hơn chục năm, chắc mạch này cũng không đến nỗi, hi`hi`.
Sáng ra đồng nát thây mấy con stk, thôi chuyển qua mấy con ni đã.
Thank bác

----------


## nhatson

cỡ như nasa, boeing còn sai sót mà bác

giải trí tí, đoạn cuối cực hài




b.r

----------


## nhatson

vài clip về step của vexta, hãng dạo này chịu khó PR

----------


## ít nói

em đang ngâm cứi con này. cái datasheet nó thế này mới thấy có mỗi cw và ccw . liệu em fang tín hiệu pul+ pu- dỉr+ dir- vô nó có hoạt động ko . vì driver đang đợi gửi ra nên chưa test đc

----------


## nhatson

bác chuyển vè 1 pulse input method : CW se la step, CCW la dir

b.r

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> bác chuyển vè 1 pulse input method : CW se la step, CCW la dir
> 
> b.r


tèn ten lại cám ơn pác . em chưa chia sẻ đc gì cho anh em toàn đi hỏi ngại quá. pác nào cần cái gì mà em chơi đc cứ ới. em xử lý cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

em đang théc méc vụ này

----------


## Tuanlm

Y Length: 1600, Y Map: 600-900-600. Hành trình trục Z khoảng 120mm  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Tuấn ơi chắc kích thước sai rồi ..... hơi ngược , em đoán 850x620x900 hahaha, cha ít nói vợ sẽ cưới của ông hả? nhớ rằng ông có vợ rồi mà

----------


## ít nói

> em đang théc méc vụ này


Lo pác xem mạch em đau đầu nên post cái hình nhẹ nhàng.

----------


## Gamo

Em coi xong bị lên huyết áp

----------


## ít nói

> Em coi xong bị lên huyết áp


mời pác giảm tý. post nốt cái hình ko loãng topic mất step gì toàn lên máu với xuống máu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác này post hình ảnh gì mà nhạy cảm quá  :Wink: )

----------


## ít nói

à ảnh mixdecay hình sinh đó mà . quá đẹp

----------


## nhatson

nay mượn được con M542 thần thánh chính hãng


có khả năng Leadshine đi mua OEM và cũng có thể ngược lại


sikesai


leadshine

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ít nói

của ít nói khác chút chả bít thật giả sao nữa .hì hụi  sửa cũng xài được . may con này ko xóa số chỉ có mỗi con VDK thì nó ko có chữ mà con đó thì chả sờ làm gì .

----------


## nhatson

con này xịn đấy dùng trở công suất xịn  :Smile: 
tụ tị cũng xông xênh hơn

khả năng là leadshine đi OEM, có mấy bản M542 lận , có thể hãng oem từ nhiều nhà cung cấp khác nhau  :Smile:  còn 1 hãng em ko nghĩ nó rảnh làm nhiều kiểu cho 1 model  :Smile: 
cụ check thử là V bao nhiêu, của em la M542-05

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> như trong clip này em thấy cùng 1 vấn đề như khi em thử nghiệm slow/fast decay




Cái đo sóng của pác có  vẻ như là module cắm usb xài trên pc. Phải ko.

----------


## biết tuốt

> có mấy cái 2 pha của Tamagawa em nó nhỏ nhưng kéo được khủng long pk2913 lên 1600rpm trong khi mấy em leadshine 839,860 chỉ lên được 150rpm là hết (cùng xài nguồn 45v như nhau) .
> 
> ngoài ra còn 1 em cùng họ hàng với em trên nhưng mạch to hơn mà quan trọng là cấp điện vào em nó chỉ chớp đèn đỏ mà không làm cách nào chạy được .các bác gặp em nó thì đừng có mua .
> 
> ah bác nhatson cho hởi con oscilocope bác dùng là loại gì vậy ?VN có bán không bác? đang muốn sắm 1 con về thay cho con cổ ở nhà .


ây da thiệt là may quá đi á , hôm nọ nhờ thằng em trong sì gòn ra , hốt luôn bộ này,6 cái  2 bộ y chang của bác luôn á, hôm nay mang ra châm cứu .. đang giai đoạn ngán ngẩm  mắt nhắm mắt mở bấm đúng trang này hehe coi như có duyên với bác hehe
bác chỉ em sơ đồ với em mò lâu quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đo sóng của pác có  vẻ như là module cắm usb xài trên pc. Phải ko.


em dùng cái giống cái này, nhưng dòng thấp hơn 100mhz thôi, nhưng mà hack lên 200mhz vô tư, chỉ tốn thêm tiền mua probe  :Smile: 


đây là dòng thấp nhất của agilent giờ là keysight

dòng cao hơn có màn hình cảm ứng, thế hệ sau chắc chạm vuốt như iphone luôn quá  :Smile: 




em có cái hantek 3064 này, 4 tia 60mhz, dùng cũng okies, nhưng dùng máy tính bất tiện việc điều chỉnh Div/voltage div/time lắm ah

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhxco

> em dùng cái giống cái này, nhưng dòng thấp hơn 100mhz thôi, nhưng mà hack lên 200mhz vô tư, chỉ tốn thêm tiền mua probe 
> 
> 
> đây là dòng thấp nhất của agilent giờ là keysight
> 
> dòng cao hơn có màn hình cảm ứng, thế hệ sau chắc chạm vuốt như iphone luôn quá 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanh lý con hantek 3064 đi bác, không dùng để "mốc meo" uổng. :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

thanh lý mới uổng chứ ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> thanh lý mới uổng chứ ah
> 
> b.r


con đó chắc thanh lý cũng phải 4 củ trở lên. giá trị sử dụng của nó hơi bị cao đấy . gà mờ  như mình chỉ xài đến khò hàn cấp nguồn. là hết hihii . ko phải dân điện tử cũng ko phải dân cơ khí
em đơn giản người làm văn phòng bình thường tối rảnh chơi . nên ko sắm đc đồ ngon .

----------


## anhxco

> con đó chắc thanh lý cũng phải 4 củ trở lên. giá trị sử dụng của nó hơi bị cao đấy . gà mờ  như mình chỉ xài đến khò hàn cấp nguồn. là hết hihii . ko phải dân điện tử cũng ko phải dân cơ khí
> em đơn giản người làm văn phòng bình thường tối rảnh chơi . nên ko sắm đc đồ ngon .


Vậy ngon rồi, mình xuất thân dân điện tử đây (công việc thì không liên quan lắm  :Smile:  ) mà không có đồ như bạn nữa là .!!
Chổ làm e có con nì 
Tuổi đời chắc cũng hơn 10 năm mà trùm mền chắc mới sử dụng đc vài lần khi nghiệm thu, vậy mà giờ giữ lại làm đồ cổ không thanh lý mới đau, hichic

----------


## ít nói

> Vậy ngon rồi, mình xuất thân dân điện tử đây (công việc thì không liên quan lắm  ) mà không có đồ như bạn nữa là .!!
> Chổ làm e có con nì 
> Tuổi đời chắc cũng hơn 10 năm mà trùm mền chắc mới sử dụng đc vài lần khi nghiệm thu, vậy mà giờ giữ lại làm đồ cổ không thanh lý mới đau, hichic


con của pác linh kia em kiếm con taplet windows  là chết với em hô hô .

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy ngon rồi, mình xuất thân dân điện tử đây (công việc thì không liên quan lắm  ) mà không có đồ như bạn nữa là .!!
> Chổ làm e có con nì 
> Tuổi đời chắc cũng hơn 10 năm mà trùm mền chắc mới sử dụng đc vài lần khi nghiệm thu, vậy mà giờ giữ lại làm đồ cổ không thanh lý mới đau, hichic


tds này chắc phải 20 năm hơn rồi
còn 10 năm phải như con lày của em

----------


## Gamo

Các bác đại da thía, thanh lý nó kỳ, tặng đi bác

----------


## biết tuốt

các đại gia khoe hàng làm em thèm , em chỉ dám chơi con triệu rưỡi chất đống ở chợ vĩnh viễn thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> con đó chắc thanh lý cũng phải 4 củ trở lên. giá trị sử dụng của nó hơi bị cao đấy . gà mờ  như mình chỉ xài đến khò hàn cấp nguồn. là hết hihii . ko phải dân điện tử cũng ko phải dân cơ khí
> em đơn giản người làm văn phòng bình thường tối rảnh chơi . nên ko sắm đc đồ ngon .


Cái link kiện gì của bác ít nói gắn lên tường nhìn như 1 đạo quân đang đi chính chiến ý!

----------


## nhatson

1t5 là dữ roài, em xài có 800k thôi ah

----------


## ít nói

> Cái link kiện gì của bác ít nói gắn lên tường nhìn như 1 đạo quân đang đi chính chiến ý!


ạc em dán hú họa thôi . pác thế cũng suy luận đc . chưa bao h nghĩ thế . nội côn jav cao thật

----------


## ít nói

> 1t5 là dữ roài, em xài có 800k thôi ah


mấy cái hộp lock lock kia là để Fet đợi chết hả pác. 
step usa kia xài ngon ko pác . em thấy bãi chỗ em mấy con đó chất cao như núi thái sơn

----------


## ít nói

> các đại gia khoe hàng làm em thèm , em chỉ dám chơi con triệu rưỡi chất đống ở chợ vĩnh viễn thôi


pác biết tuốt thay Fet cải thiện dòng của driver M542 chưa cái vụ pác nói em nâng từ 3a lên 5a ý . thay xong rồi mang lên cái con triệu rưỡi xem sóng nó như thế nào  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> mấy cái hộp lock lock kia là để Fet đợi chết hả pác. 
> step usa kia xài ngon ko pác . em thấy bãi chỗ em mấy con đó chất cao như núi thái sơn


mấy con Pacific này rất tốt ah, nhưng nó tke khác, điện áp thấp dòng cao, mấy con be bé vậy chứ 6A 8A là bthuong
đồ china thì điện áp vừa phải nên chỉ tầm 4A 6A là nhiều

----------


## biết tuốt

> pác biết tuốt thay Fet cải thiện dòng của driver M542 chưa cái vụ pác nói em nâng từ 3a lên 5a ý . thay xong rồi mang lên cái con triệu rưỡi xem sóng nó như thế nào


em có mổ con M542 nào ra đâu ,đâu phải thay mình fet bác , nó khai báo chạy 3,5 A thì fet bét ra cũng chịu được 5A , nó có chỗ hồi tiếp so sánh dòng bác , bác chỉnh điện áp so sánh thì dòng ra nó thay đổi ,

mà các bác luyện môn phái JAV dữ quá ta  :Wink:  tại hạ bái phục bái phục  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

Pacific là hàng xịn rồi , có xài mới biết giá trị, hàng ngon trước mắt mà bác Ít nói không biết sao ???? giá rẻ rẻ cứ quất thử xem , kết hợp M542 thần thánh ra sao ? hổng chừng là cặp đôi hoàn hảo à , mà em khuyên nếu chơi M542 thì lựa em có A thấp chút , chứ 8A thì lại phải chơi con drive khác đó.

----------


## nhatson

> em có mổ con M542 nào ra đâu ,đâu phải thay mình fet bác , nó khai báo chạy 3,5 A thì fet bét ra cũng chịu được 5A , nó có chỗ hồi tiếp so sánh dòng bác , bác chỉnh điện áp so sánh thì dòng ra nó thay đổi ,
> 
> mà các bác luyện môn phái JAV dữ quá ta  tại hạ bái phục bái phục



cụ thay con trở sensor dòng là xong ngay mà, có điều dòng cao hơn > thêm tụ + giải nhiệt tốt hơn

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Pacific là hàng xịn rồi , có xài mới biết giá trị, hàng ngon trước mắt mà bác Ít nói không biết sao ???? giá rẻ rẻ cứ quất thử xem , kết hợp M542 thần thánh ra sao ? hổng chừng là cặp đôi hoàn hảo à , mà em khuyên nếu chơi M542 thì lựa em có A thấp chút , chứ 8A thì lại phải chơi con drive khác đó.


542= 4.2A 50V đó anh NAM

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## duonghoang

> 1t5 là dữ roài, em xài có 800k thôi ah


Bác Nhatson mua cái 800k ở đâu vậy bác, bác pm em cái địa chỉ với ạ  :Smile: . Àh mà cái này đc bao nhiêu Mhz vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

dương bá trạc quận 8, con của em 20mhz 2 tia, mấy con khác cũng rứa nhưng có 1 vấn đề nho nhỏ, em mua cách đây 6 7 năm  :Smile:

----------

duonghoang, huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Mấy con bãi gặp hoài mà không dám mua. Sợ về chỉ bán ve chai thì bỏ mẹ. Thấy Nhatson nói thế bữa nào cũng qua rinh 1 cái.

----------


## ít nói

> Pacific là hàng xịn rồi , có xài mới biết giá trị, hàng ngon trước mắt mà bác Ít nói không biết sao ???? giá rẻ rẻ cứ quất thử xem , kết hợp M542 thần thánh ra sao ? hổng chừng là cặp đôi hoàn hảo à , mà em khuyên nếu chơi M542 thì lựa em có A thấp chút , chứ 8A thì lại phải chơi con drive khác đó.


Em bỏ chơi 2 phase rồi . giờ lên 5 phase rất sướng vì motor rất rẻ mà ngon :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Driver cũng rẹ lun đỡ mang tiếng thần tượng tầu hí hí

----------


## ít nói

> cụ thay con trở sensor dòng là xong ngay mà, có điều dòng cao hơn > thêm tụ + giải nhiệt tốt hơn
> 
> b.r


Ko pác biết tuốt bảo đổi fet cơ ạ. Thế em mới thắc mắc. Đổi xong ko bít còn sin cos ko nữa . lý

----------


## ít nói

> Mấy con bãi gặp hoài mà không dám mua. Sợ về chỉ bán ve chai thì bỏ mẹ. Thấy Nhatson nói thế bữa nào cũng qua rinh 1 cái.


Mấy con đó mua chi pác cài soft lên vài chú diot treo thế là có ngay đo sóng cắm nó vô sound card máy tính line in or mic

Tất nhiên là chính xác mức độ vừa phải

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy con ossilôcpe cũ đó tuổi cũng xấp xỉ ae mềnh các bác ợ , hay hỏng phần cao áp lắm , họ đòi 1,5 các bác cứ chém 7,800k thôi nhá trước em chém đại như vậy quay đi 3 bước chân kêu lại liền  :Wink:  , cách đây 2 năm giờ em nó đã hỏng  :Wink:   chắc ra ngoài bắc độ ẩm lớn  nên không qua nổi mùa đông  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

hix, đống đó để cả 6 7 năm ko biết còn chạy được ko, ko thì ra nhật tảo mắc tí nhưng mà độ an toàn cao 

b.r

----------


## huanpt

Sound card dỏm chạy cũng chán mớ đời.
Trước chơi mô hình có hay nghịch Tx, Rx toàn vài chục Mhz. Nó bó chim.

----------


## ít nói

> Sound card dỏm chạy cũng chán mớ đời.
> Trước chơi mô hình có hay nghịch Tx, Rx toàn vài chục Mhz. Nó bó chim.


rõ ràng 1 cái gần free . pac đòi hỏi cao quá chăng. ko có chó thì ko thể bắt mèo ăn ... được

----------


## nhatson

khởi nghiệp điện tử rigol DS1052E là đủ ah ( hack lên 100mhz dễ dàng)

----------


## ít nói

> khởi nghiệp điện tử rigol DS1052E là đủ ah ( hack lên 100mhz dễ dàng)


2 lần nhắc đến hack . pác bật mí tý công đoạn hack đi. hị hị

----------


## anhxco

> 2 lần nhắc đến hack . pác bật mí tý công đoạn hack đi. hị hị


Trước e nhớ con này chỉ hack đc với firmware củ, không nhớ bao nhiêu (thông tin chắc cũng hơn 1 năm), giờ không biết thế nào. Nói chung là google là có bác à.

----------


## nhatson

> 2 lần nhắc đến hack . pác bật mí tý công đoạn hack đi. hị hị


gu go là có đầy ah

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

http://www.hellspark.com/dm/ebench/t..._Hack_1_01.pdf

----------

duonghoang

----------


## diy1102

Bác nào ở HN nhận được IC chưa vậy? em vẫn ngồi chờ ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác nào ở HN nhận được IC chưa vậy? em vẫn ngồi chờ ạ.


Các bác nhớ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng nhé!

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Các bác nhớ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng nhé!


Em đã nhận đc IC đâu, có khi thất lạc không đến với em đc ạ. Mà đọc kỹ như nào? bác có thể chia se không?

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã nhận đc IC đâu, có khi thất lạc không đến với em đc ạ. Mà đọc kỹ như nào? bác có thể chia se không?


hi`hi` mình qoute nhầm

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nào ở HN nhận được IC chưa vậy? em vẫn ngồi chờ ạ.


địa chỉ bác dk chuyển đến là dì nhi?

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> địa chỉ bác dk chuyển đến là dì nhi?
> 
> b.r


Em đã inbox ạ.

----------


## ít nói

[IMG]20140818_121202 by it_noi84, on Flickr[/IMG]
pác nhất sơn thích cái này ko

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ ít nói, đồ dữ quá em ko dám nghịch ah, em thủ sẳn mấy con IPM đời mới 30A 600V rồi ah
xài tầm cỡ con kia ghiến mốt ko bít kim đâu ra ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

có cụ nào wởn ko

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

> thanks cụ ít nói, đồ dữ quá em ko dám nghịch ah, em thủ sẳn mấy con IPM đời mới 30A 600V rồi ah
> xài tầm cỡ con kia ghiến mốt ko bít kim đâu ra ah 
> 
> b.r


Cụ nhặt đi   em thấy phí quá mà ko chơi món này nên ko nhặt về. Pác nhặt em lấy cho 1 đôi . giá thì như bèo

----------


## ít nói

arduino Làm cái này là bá cháy. Rom ko ai chơi cái này nhỉ. Toàn lao vào chế máy đục gỗ.

----------


## anhxco

> [IMG]20140818_121202 by it_noi84, on Flickr[/IMG]
> pác nhất sơn thích cái này ko


rổ rá thế nào vậy bác itnoi

----------


## anhxco

> arduino Làm cái này là bá cháy. Rom ko ai chơi cái này nhỉ. Toàn lao vào chế máy đục gỗ.


Con nì phức tạp hơn bác nghĩ đó, nó dùng xư lý ảnh mà, chắc dùng PC.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nhặt đi   em thấy phí quá mà ko chơi món này nên ko nhặt về. Pác nhặt em lấy cho 1 đôi . giá thì như bèo


đắt ko ah, em thử làm VFD xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> [IMG]20140818_121202 by it_noi84, on Flickr[/IMG]
> pác nhất sơn thích cái này ko


em không theo dõi nên hỏi ngu tí , các bác mần chi mà dùng nguồn cao áp dữ vậy

----------


## nhatson

hệ số an toàn ah, ac 380V ~ 535VDC >> dùng công suất 1000V hoặc 1200V 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> rổ rá thế nào vậy bác itnoi


Rẻ thôi cụ. Mai qua hỏi 200k 1 chú liệu có đắt. Em mua hộ các pác thôi. Ko lấy lãi

----------


## anhxco

Tình hình nhận dc chip bác Nhatson lâu rồi, làm xong mạch cũng lâu rồi mà k co cái máy chụp đưa lên báo cáo, sáng này tranh thủ chụp cái ảnh đưa lên báo cáo với bác Son, còn đúng 1 con còn sống,  :Frown: . Test thử tầm 1000v/m. Toàn hàng lượm lặt nên mạch hơi cùi.


Thank bác Son

----------


## anhxco

Thêm 1 con 4 trục cùi bắp DIY từ board máy in, 2 con stk672-080 và 2 con stk672-330. không biết đưa vô đây có phù hợp k, hìhi

----------


## ít nói

chạy stk lái 6 dây pác thấy tuyệt ko. chạy như spindle

----------


## anhxco

Hôm trước có ai cũng nhân con SLA như mình nhỉ, mình còn 1 board layout dùng cho con này như link hôm trước đưa, nếu cần mình gửi cho dùng tạm. Mạch chưa khoan lỗ, về khoan và kt lại mạch chút vì làm thủ công mà.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hôm trước có ai cũng nhân con SLA như mình nhỉ, mình còn 1 board layout dùng cho con này như link hôm trước đưa, nếu cần mình gửi cho dùng tạm. Mạch chưa khoan lỗ, về khoan và kt lại mạch chút vì làm thủ công mà.


Em đây chứ ai, nhưng chưa nhân đc ic ạ.

----------


## ít nói

> Em đây chứ ai, nhưng chưa nhân đc ic ạ.



mời pác xem thử em này trông gọn nhẹ
đỉnh 3a .

----------


## ít nói

trước bán cho 1 pác mấy bộ này hồi đó cẩn thận còn chụp cả hình chả nhớ model lắm chỉ nhớ là 7a gì đó made in usa. vi bước 256 
chạy đã 2 năm nay chưa 1 lần kêu ca .( lái hẳn step 86 chạy vi vu)
usa có tỉ loại chắc loại này lởm em thấy ít link kiện quá . xin ý kiến pác nhất sơn vì thấy còn 2 bộ em đang ép giá mụ cứ đòi 720k 1 bé thế bằng m542 thần thánh rồi chả bít hơn ko


còn vụ mấy em igbt giá sàn 100k 1 em hôm nay đã mặc cả xong pác cần thì em nhấc hộ 2 bé

----------


## nhatson

> Rẻ thôi cụ. Mai qua hỏi 200k 1 chú liệu có đắt. Em mua hộ các pác thôi. Ko lấy lãi


giá tốt ko đắt ah, có điều còn nguyên bo thì tiện, ko còn thì em cũng ngại làm, vì phải vẽ lại cái portpin, nói chung là làm 1 lần nhưng ko có lợi về lâu dài  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình nhận dc chip bác Nhatson lâu rồi, làm xong mạch cũng lâu rồi mà k co cái máy chụp đưa lên báo cáo, sáng này tranh thủ chụp cái ảnh đưa lên báo cáo với bác Son, còn đúng 1 con còn sống, . Test thử tầm 1000v/m. Toàn hàng lượm lặt nên mạch hơi cùi.
> Đính kèm 3225
> 
> Thank bác Son



hehe, vạn sự khởi đầu nan mà, em géc làm bo tích hợp lém . lỡ hư, thay IC ko khéo là hỏng mất 1 kênh

----------


## nhatson

> trước bán cho 1 pác mấy bộ này hồi đó cẩn thận còn chụp cả hình chả nhớ model lắm chỉ nhớ là 7a gì đó made in usa. vi bước 256 
> chạy đã 2 năm nay chưa 1 lần kêu ca .( lái hẳn step 86 chạy vi vu)
> usa có tỉ loại chắc loại này lởm em thấy ít link kiện quá . xin ý kiến pác nhất sơn vì thấy còn 2 bộ em đang ép giá mụ cứ đòi 720k 1 bé thế bằng m542 thần thánh rồi chả bít hơn ko
> 
> 
> 
> còn vụ mấy em igbt giá sàn 100k 1 em hôm nay đã mặc cả xong pác cần thì em nhấc hộ 2 bé


IGBT, nếu có hơn 2 PCS thì cứ khuân cho em tối đa 5PCS nhé
drive giá ko tốt nhưng hàng tốt, có bán lẻ nhấc hộ em 1 con suu tầm
PM cho em cái ACC để em trả nợ nhé

----------


## ít nói

> giá tốt ko đắt ah, có điều còn nguyên bo thì tiện, ko còn thì em cũng ngại làm, vì phải vẽ lại cái portpin, nói chung là làm 1 lần nhưng ko có lợi về lâu dài


Nguyên bo km vài em relay trên đó

----------


## nhatson

PS, drive của USA, mấy hãng lớn dùng ASIC ( tke mạch nguyên lí > gởi đi nhà máy FAB > làm ra con IC (ic = mạch tích hợp mà) >> nên mạch chẳng cần thêm linh kiện dì)

lợi điểm làm nhiều giá hạ

nhược điểm là phải bán cho hết, ko nâng cấp được  :Frown: 

nghe giang hồ đồn làm ASIC tốn có 1 milion USD một lần oder

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Khíp quá thua tàu hô hô. Pác lấy con nào  báo giá ngâm cứu cho. Mai ra nhấc cho pác 2 bo igbt. Mang về chơi hi hi đám tụ của nó em thịt hết rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Khíp quá thua tàu hô hô. Pác lấy con nào  báo giá ngâm cứu cho. Mai ra nhấc cho pác 2 bo igbt. Mang về chơi hi hi đám tụ của nó em thịt hết rồi.


IGBT có nhiều thì lấy cho em 5 con, tài năng của em đốt công suất dữ lắm

drive step pacific lấy hộ em 1 con

thanks bác itnoi

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> PS, drive của USA, mấy hãng lớn dùng ASIC ( tke mạch nguyên lí > gởi đi nhà máy FAB > làm ra con IC (ic = mạch tích hợp mà) >> nên mạch chẳng cần thêm linh kiện dì)
> 
> lợi điểm làm nhiều giá hạ
> 
> nhược điểm là phải bán cho hết, ko nâng cấp được 
> 
> nghe giang hồ đồn làm ASIC tốn có 1 milion USD một lần oder
> 
> b.r


Uầy, cái này bác Nhât Sơn nhầm to rồi, chỉ cần đơn hàng 20K USD là Chartered Semiconductor làm rồi  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Uầy, cái này bác Nhât Sơn nhầm to rồi, chỉ cần đơn hàng 20K USD là Chartered Semiconductor làm rồi


20k cho công nghệ bao nhiêu nm được ah? số lượng thế nào ah? em cũng muốn đổi asic  :Smile: 

em guc go ma ko tim duoc website công ty, chỉ tìm được wiki ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Ok pác mai em đi lên đó làm việc

----------


## Gamo

Thấy các bác tám nên em phét cho vui ấy mà.

Em cũng chẳng biết 20K thì nó công nghệ gì đâu nhưng hồi đó nói chuyện với ex-employee của Chartered Semicon thì nó nói thế. Cái Fab nó làm sử dụng công nghệ 300nm nếu em nhớ ko nhầm.
Thật ra theo báo chí thì bọn nó có vẻ làm ăn cũng ko tốt lắm nên có lẽ vì thế mà cũng ko kén chọn dự án lắm.

PS: Hehe, nó bị thằng Global Foundries của AMD mua rồi. Tuy nhiên nếu bác qua Singapore, ghé trụ sở nó tại Science Park 1.

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy các bác tám nên em phét cho vui ấy mà.
> 
> Em cũng chẳng biết 20K thì nó công nghệ gì đâu nhưng hồi đó nói chuyện với ex-employee của Chartered Semicon thì nó nói thế. Cái Fab nó làm sử dụng công nghệ 300nm nếu em nhớ ko nhầm.
> Thật ra theo báo chí thì bọn nó có vẻ làm ăn cũng ko tốt lắm nên có lẽ vì thế mà cũng ko kén chọn dự án lắm.
> 
> PS: Hehe, nó bị thằng Global Foundries của AMD mua rồi. Tuy nhiên nếu bác qua Singapore, ghé trụ sở nó tại Science Park 1.



ok thanks cụ ga, em có xem 1 số thông tin, đại khái mất tầm 30k cho 1 miếng wafer
em nghỉ có cách nào đó, đại loại như mấy con IC dạng bọ mà china vẫn hay dùng giá sẽ tốt

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, wafer gì mà đắt thế bác? Hồi đó em có mua trên Ebay, rẻ rề hà

PS: chắc là nó nói đến nguyên một cây wafer chưa cắt lát

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, wafer gì mà đắt thế bác? Hồi đó em có mua trên Ebay, rẻ rề hà
> 
> PS: chắc là nó nói đến nguyên một cây wafer chưa cắt lát


báo cáo, í em là prototype cho 1 cái wafer ấy mà

http://smithsonianchips.si.edu/ice/c...M/SECTION2.pdf

----------


## nhatson

em có 1 kiện IC bị gởi trả về từ quảng nam hội an, ko biết của bác nào ah?

b.r

----------


## ít nói

[IMG]20140820_122759 by it_noi84, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]20140820_122749 by it_noi84, on Flickr[/IMG]
ko tháo đc em gỡ cả cụm cho pác
của pác hết 200k cho cá đám đó. định vặt vài con nhưng mà thôi hí hí
pac cho xin địa chỉ em gửi vô cho.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ ítnoi, địa chỉ em PM cụ ah

có cái board luôn thì quá tuyệt, học được cách layout luôn ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Chủ tk: nguyễn thị hải yến. Số tk 0021000276620
Ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhanh Hà nội pác à


Pác cũng quan tâm việc layout ạ . các anh em trên này ít để ý việc đó nhưng em nghĩ việc layout mạch chuẩn rất cần thiết 
Truớc đã từng 1 lần làm mạch tb6560 và nhận ra điều như vậy. Cùng sơ đồ cùng linh kiện nhưng mạch tầu chạy rất ổn trong khi em diy thì chết ngay sau khi hoạt động 2 tiếng 

thời đó chỉ nghĩ sao cho ngắn nhất là ngon :3

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

heheh, em toàn vẽ đặt làm FR4 thôi, ko diy pcb , ko có phôi tốt dễ ăn quả... sửa mà ko biết lý do

b.r

----------


## nhatson

việc layout cần phải được đào tạo , mỗi loại có một kỹ thuật , mạch power khác, mạch tần số cao khác, mạch analog cũng cần có các kỹ thuật riêng ah

linh kiện càng nhiều, em đang quan tâm 4 layer, cần phải nghiên cứu người ta thông thường phân bổ các lớp thế nào ah

cái bo bác tuyển cho em có vẻ như là 4 layer  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> việc layout cần phải được đào tạo , mỗi loại có một kỹ thuật , mạch power khác, mạch tần số cao khác, mạch analog cũng cần có các kỹ thuật riêng ah
> 
> linh kiện càng nhiều, em đang quan tâm 4 layer, cần phải nghiên cứu người ta thông thường phân bổ các lớp thế nào ah
> 
> cái bo bác tuyển cho em có vẻ như là 4 layer 
> 
> b.r


pác đúng là nhanh . quả thật ít nhất là 3 layer mà vì đã rã 1 cái board nó ra lấy tụ. vẫn còn 1 board tụ nữa ở đó pác cần em khuân về nốt cho ạ. 6 con tụ to béo 400v 670 hay 470 gì đó . 1 vài con trở sứ 1 vài chú relay .
hôm hàn lấy tụ ko thể nào gỡ được nó ra vì nó tản nhiệt quá nhanh buộc lòng phải sử dụng combo khò quick+ tay hàn 60w+ với 1 kìm để bẻ .
em cũng phải cắn răng mua 1 mạch driver của chuck fu để xem cách anh ý diy cái mạch driver tại sao sóng sin đẹp thế

----------


## nhatson

M542 thần thánh cũng dùng 4 layer đấy ah,
mạch công suất và analog em thấy mass quan trọng, cứ có 1 layer cho mass, ko có chú nào cắt xẻ là ngon hơn hản

sin đẹp đo đúng tần số ( PWM ) + điện áp ( phù hợp với LR của coil motor)
sin đẹp giúp motor smooth hơn, có tác dụng với dưới 200RPM, trên 200RPM ko giúp ích gì thêm ah

như trong hình em thấy nó bị méo xuyên tâm ah

cụ có vẻ thik mấy con tích hợp nhẩy, laoị mạch matche motor thì tốt ah, dùng chung với motor china size 57 thì gud ah ( china họ toàn thử với mí con đó > mình dùng với con đó sẽ ngon nhất)
b.r

----------


## anhxco

> việc layout cần phải được đào tạo , mỗi loại có một kỹ thuật , mạch power khác, mạch tần số cao khác, mạch analog cũng cần có các kỹ thuật riêng ah
> 
> linh kiện càng nhiều, em đang quan tâm 4 layer, cần phải nghiên cứu người ta thông thường phân bổ các lớp thế nào ah
> 
> cái bo bác tuyển cho em có vẻ như là 4 layer 
> 
> b.r


Chuyên về layout thì nhiều làm bác ạ, mỗi lạoi signal cũng có các thông số layout khác nhau nữa, ở tần số cao việc tính toán trở kháng cho trace rất quan trọng, và quan trọng hơn là thằng FAB phải làm đc yêu cầu mình đề ra, chứ như a e mình làm board thì... Như cụ nói, thiết kế và đặt FAB là tốt nhất.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> pác đúng là nhanh . quả thật ít nhất là 3 layer mà vì đã rã 1 cái board nó ra lấy tụ. vẫn còn 1 board tụ nữa ở đó pác cần em khuân về nốt cho ạ. 6 con tụ to béo 400v 670 hay 470 gì đó . 1 vài con trở sứ 1 vài chú relay .
> hôm hàn lấy tụ ko thể nào gỡ được nó ra vì nó tản nhiệt quá nhanh buộc lòng phải sử dụng combo khò quick+ tay hàn 60w+ với 1 kìm để bẻ .
> em cũng phải cắn răng mua 1 mạch driver của chuck fu để xem cách anh ý diy cái mạch driver tại sao sóng sin đẹp thế


cụ chạy thử chưa, bao nhiêu % so với M542 THAN THANH hehe

----------


## ít nói

Nếu thn 7128 của chuckfu thì gần ngang đó ạ quảng cáo thế hi hi. Hê hê còn con này tb thì ko nói

----------


## nhatson

cái này đúng ko ah?

----------


## ít nói

> cái này đúng ko ah?


Chuẩn đã test rất êm có nhược điển moment lúc ko tải là yếu. Thua m542 còn lại hoàn hảo. Khắc phục bằng việc chơi vít me bước < 5

----------


## nhatson

> Chuẩn đã test rất êm có nhược điển moment lúc ko tải là yếu. Thua m542 còn lại hoàn hảo. Khắc phục bằng việc chơi vít me bước < 5



moment ko tải yếu? thế có tải khoẻ ah?

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

> moment ko tải yếu? thế có tải khoẻ ah?
> 
> b.r


Tức là khi nó đứng im. Là yếu khi hoạt động lại khỏe. Hi hi . pác mua 1 con về ngâm xem sao

----------


## nhatson

ok, ý bác là moment giữ thấp, em nghĩ là do tỉ lệ dòng cut khi idle cao nên moment giữ ko cao

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> ok, ý bác là moment giữ thấp, em nghĩ là do tỉ lệ dòng cut khi idle cao nên moment giữ ko cao
> 
> b.r


Cái này chắc nối chân enable active luôn chắc ok

----------


## nhatson

em mới thấy chú Nga này có trò hay
bộ nhân tần số và smooth cho mach3



http://stepm.ru/

----------


## mig21

góp vui tí driver e đang dùng

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

có thím nào biết cái loại khỉ này ko ạ. vừa làm đôi chú thấy hay nhưng mà ném xó vì chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu.ko tìm thấy cách thích hợp để chạy với mach3 chắc do em gà 
cụ linh cho ý kiến ( nó cắm máy tính làm gì ạ) đời cao 2008 ko biết có cải tiến đột phát gì về điều khiển step ko.
đây là model: MDI1PRD23B7

----------


## nhatson

trước kia là IMS, giờ là của hãng schneider
hi vọng là dùng step dir, máy con này hay dùng mạng hơn

mấy chú này em nghĩ vẫn dùng công nghệ ÁSIC của IMS thôi, ko dùng DSP kiểu leadshine

kết nói máy tính để dk thông số hoạc nhập ctrinh ( 1 số lạoi có bộ nhớ chứa ctrinh)

mấy chú này tke có thể là MCU >  ASIC drive IMS

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://motion.schneider-electric.com...mdi/mdi23.html
MDI1PRD23B7 

MDI1	 Plus - Standard features (Four 24V I/O points)

P	 Non-locking spring clamp terminal strip (power and I/O interface)

RD	 RS-422/485 with 10-pin non-locking IDC connector

23	 NEMA size 23 (56mm)

B	 Double (to 144 oz-in / 102 N-cm holding torque)

7	 12 - 75 VDC power input


http://motion.schneider-electric.com...ol.php?nema=23

----------


## ít nói

> http://motion.schneider-electric.com...mdi/mdi23.html
> MDI1PRD23B7 
> 
> MDI1	 Plus - Standard features (Four 24V I/O points)
> 
> P	 Non-locking spring clamp terminal strip (power and I/O interface)
> 
> RD	 RS-422/485 with 10-pin non-locking IDC connector
> 
> ...


mai ei gửi pác cái đám igbt nhé. mấy hôm bận quá chưa gửi được :3 pác thông cảm

----------


## ít nói

dòng này có thể hiện là dùng step dir ko pác . nếu nó ko xài được mach3 chắc gửi pác linh ngâm cứu khoa học mất

----------


## nhatson

> mai ei gửi pác cái đám igbt nhé. mấy hôm bận quá chưa gửi được :3 pác thông cảm


thanks bác nhiều lắm ah, cũng cứ từ từ, cái món đó em ngâm cũng lâu lắm ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> dòng này có thể hiện là dùng step dir ko pác . nếu nó ko xài được mach3 chắc gửi pác linh ngâm cứu khoa học mất


 
báo cáo , step dir thì phải có partcode đầu tiên là "MDM1" của bác là "MDI1" > dùng truyền thông
mấy con này trên máy công nghiệp, dkhien step dir có vẻ vất vả hơn là dùng truyền thông ah
hehe thì cứ mở ra lấy motor mà dùng ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> báo cáo , step dir thì phải có partcode đầu tiên là "MDM1" của bác là "MDI1" > dùng truyền thông
> mấy con này trên máy công nghiệp, dkhien step dir có vẻ vất vả hơn là dùng truyền thông ah
> hehe thì cứ mở ra lấy motor mà dùng ah 
> 
> b.r


vậy là xong phim mai em qua trả mụ béo cái tội lừa em . dưới hn em quen mấy bãi rác nhiều đồ gớm.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, dạo này ngoài đó nhiều đồ độc, 1 dạo thấy 1 dống drive của fastech, cũng dùng mạng, con đó bao xiền ah, rẻ thì em cũng làm 1 con sưu tập  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, dạo này ngoài đó nhiều đồ độc, 1 dạo thấy 1 dống drive của fastech, cũng dùng mạng, con đó bao xiền ah, rẻ thì em cũng làm 1 con sưu tập 
> 
> b.r


cái con usa đó hả pác. con đó đắt lòi ra ạ. nói chung là nhiều người mua nên chảnh lắm. có món nào ngâm dấm thấy rồi nhưng ko mua rồi cứ ép dần mới thành công hiện tại 
cập nhật giá
xấu xí sứt mẻ vỏ . giá 620k
xinh đẹp sạch sẽ giá 720k pác à 
có vẻ mê con đó . chả bít pác mê cái gì ở nó em thấy xấu xí như quả bí . lại cổ mà cổ là em ko thích.
hôm trước vô có lén chụp 1 em tầu và ghi lại thông số chả bít giống gì . vẫn thấy step dir . em tính máy tiện em đứt là em vác về thay cái motor dc 300w


có thể là em servo ko có encoder chăng

----------


## solero

> có thể là em servo ko có encoder chăng


Motor DC không chổi than mà cụ. Có thể nó cảm biến góc bằng con hall.

----------


## ít nói

ko bít cái nhà máy này nó ở đâu đến móc nối kiếm ít driver việt nam để tự hào

----------


## solero

> ko bít cái nhà máy này nó ở đâu đến móc nối kiếm ít driver việt nam để tự hào


Đang bàn sờ tép lôi TX RX vào đây làm giề?

----------


## ít nói

> Đang bàn sờ tép lôi TX RX vào đây làm giề?


hãng đó có made in vn driver tuy nhiên em chưa tìm đc vì nó japan chưa đăng thôi. vội ý mà. 
hôm trước có xem động cơ vòng kín của ezi servo fastech gì đó mê quá .

----------


## solero

Lại làm vụ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ Cát Lái: Biến M860 (DC) thành MA860 (AC)

Thực ra là nó chung 1 mạch và chỉ hơn nhau cái con diode thôi. Con diode của em MA860 là 15A-200V em nhặt được con 25A-600V da băng ngon hơn hẳn con zin.
Nhổ 2 cái jumper


Hàn diode mới vào



Con này lại không che tên IC mới hay chứ.

----------


## ít nói

> Lại làm vụ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ Cát Lái: Biến M860 (DC) thành MA860 (AC)
> 
> Thực ra là nó chung 1 mạch và chỉ hơn nhau cái con diode thôi. Con diode của em MA860 là 15A-200V em nhặt được con 25A-600V da băng ngon hơn hẳn con zin.
> Nhổ 2 cái jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bản full ko che rồi . ngon đới

----------


## nhatson

con M860H có cặp tụ bự hơn nữa ah, 680uf/160V

----------


## nhatson

> ko bít cái nhà máy này nó ở đâu đến móc nối kiếm ít driver việt nam để tự hào


http://www.rorze.com/english/Tech/controll/frame3.htm
chú này chuyên làm đồ cho FAB, có nhà máy ở Hải phòng hơn chục năm nay rồi, cái này ông NAMCNC nhà mình khoái đấy
RORZE ROBOTECH CO.,LTD.(Vietnam : Indirect investment ratio: 100%)
Contact	
Nomura-Haiphong Industrial Zone Km13, Road No.5 Anduong District, Haiphong City, Vietnam
Tlephone +84-31-3743030 Facsimile +84-31-3743044


driver với 1 số tb điển tử sản xuất việt nam, ko biết robot có được làm ở vn ko

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em đánh giá thực tế đã xài qua nhiều con , nhiều hãng , em rorze đứng đầu tất cả , chưa con nào sánh bằng nó , ngay cả vexta , USA .... hay gì gì đó đều thua em nó hết.



----- Nhưng tuyệt đối không thể thấy nó bên trong ra sao đâu vì nó đổ keo ngập mặt nên em chưa chụp hình cho các bác xem, em có vài con ở nhà.

----------


## nhatson

> cái con usa đó hả pác. con đó đắt lòi ra ạ. nói chung là nhiều người mua nên chảnh lắm. có món nào ngâm dấm thấy rồi nhưng ko mua rồi cứ ép dần mới thành công hiện tại 
> cập nhật giá
> xấu xí sứt mẻ vỏ . giá 620k
> xinh đẹp sạch sẽ giá 720k pác à 
> có vẻ mê con đó . chả bít pác mê cái gì ở nó em thấy xấu xí như quả bí . lại cổ mà cổ là em ko thích.
> hôm trước vô có lén chụp 1 em tầu và ghi lại thông số chả bít giống gì . vẫn thấy step dir . em tính máy tiện em đứt là em vác về thay cái motor dc 300w
> 
> 
> có thể là em servo ko có encoder chăng


như cụ solero nói đấy ah, motor BLDC, dkhien speed tốt hơn, moment/size tốt hơn động cơ lống sóc, 

trước kia động cơ đắt, mạch điều khiển cũng dắt, giò thì giá hạ, bộ điều khiển giá cũng hạ, nên áp dụng nhiều hơn, như máy lạnh inverter, tủ lạnh inverter, cái của bác có vẻ như là spindle hoặc áp dụng cho máy may công nghiệp ah
máy may công nghiệp dùng động cơ lống sóc, động cơ luôn hoạt dộng, mình dkhien may bằng ly hợp, với động cơ BLDC, mình dkhien motor trực tiếp luôn, ko qua li hợp nữa > tiết kiệm điện giảm kích thước , có loại gắn trực tiếp lên cốt máy, ko dùng puli luôn



như loại này, motor gắn thẳng luôn ko dùng li hợp hay puly


PS: gắn thêm encoder có thể biến thành brushless servo motor  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Bản full ko che rồi . ngon đới


chà , chắc em phải tốn tiền sám 1 bộ fpga proasic 3 này rồi
ác đạn chip giá tốt thì tools giá ko tốt  :Frown:

----------


## ít nói

> theo em đánh giá thực tế đã xài qua nhiều con , nhiều hãng , em rorze đứng đầu tất cả , chưa con nào sánh bằng nó , ngay cả vexta , USA .... hay gì gì đó đều thua em nó hết.
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Nhưng tuyệt đối không thể thấy nó bên trong ra sao đâu vì nó đổ keo ngập mặt nên em chưa chụp hình cho các bác xem, em có vài con ở nhà.


 Ezi- của hàn pác xài qua chưa . em thấy nó mắ quá chừng lun. Cũng có hồi tiếp như vexta

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu nó mắc thì xài thằng anpha japan cho nó lành , nhưng thấy test trong triển lãm là quá ok . Nhưng lưu ý , mấy con màu đỏ chạy mạng nhé , mấy con màu xanh đen thì chạy step dir, có lần bác Linh chỉ dẫn em mới biết.

----------


## nhatson

> nếu nó mắc thì xài thằng anpha japan cho nó lành , nhưng thấy test trong triển lãm là quá ok . Nhưng lưu ý , mấy con màu đỏ chạy mạng nhé , mấy con màu xanh đen thì chạy step dir, có lần bác Linh chỉ dẫn em mới biết.


 trước kia cũng có bán cho 1 chú korea vài cái drive nhà em, cho một chú korea ở việt nam để thay thế rorze, em lột keo ra rorze dùng AISC

----------


## nhatson

> Ezi- của hàn pác xài qua chưa . em thấy nó mắ quá chừng lun. Cũng có hồi tiếp như vexta


em nghi hbs cua leadshine dùng ky thuật vời ezi step, mấy chú này mạnh về chạy network

----------


## lekimhung

Mình có 1 câu hỏi ngu, mấy cụ có cười mình cũng chịu nhưng mà thật sự không biết mới hỏi he. Cụ nào biết giải thích cho em hiểu cái gọi là smooth stepper là sao? Xem trên youtube thì thấy nó chạy nhanh hơn àh.

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác nhất sơn , có 1 bác ở hà nội nhận được ic  A3977 của bác , sau vài vại bia bác ấy  để hết cho em   :Wink:   , nên nếu bác có để dành mấy con này cho em hồi em đăng ký thì bác để cho bác khác nhá , thank bác ,em rảnh sẽ châm cứu con này

----------


## diy1102

> @ bác nhất sơn , có 1 bác ở hà nội nhận được ic  A3977 của bác , sau vài vại bia bác ấy  để hết cho em    , nên nếu bác có để dành mấy con này cho em hồi em đăng ký thì bác để cho bác khác nhá , thank bác ,em rảnh sẽ châm cứu con này


Là em chứ ai. Hix có uống bia, nhưng k pải tại bia đâu. Mà bác nhất sơn cùng đồng ý là ái có nhu cầu thì chuyển mà.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Là em chứ ai. Hix có uống bia, nhưng k pải tại bia đâu. Mà bác nhất sơn cùng đồng ý là ái có nhu cầu thì chuyển mà.


em biết là bác lúc bên thớt kia bác bẩu em nói bác k biết 3d   :Big Grin:   , em trêu bác vậy thôi chứ ,

----------


## diy1102

> em biết là bác lúc bên thớt kia bác bẩu em nói bác k biết 3d    , em trêu bác vậy thôi chứ ,


Ps: e biết bác vui tính mà. E cũng chém gió vậy thui, nhưng mà thật.
Hộp tin bác đầy rồi k inbox đc.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

Vâng em vừa xóa bớt rồi

----------


## nhatson

> Mình có 1 câu hỏi ngu, mấy cụ có cười mình cũng chịu nhưng mà thật sự không biết mới hỏi he. Cụ nào biết giải thích cho em hiểu cái gọi là smooth stepper là sao? Xem trên youtube thì thấy nó chạy nhanh hơn àh.


cho em cai link youtube với nào

----------


## lekimhung

> cho em cai link youtube với nào


Nó đây ạ.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7T2A7WcIERc

----------


## nhatson

smoothstep bác nói nó là mạch giao tiếp mach3, có 2 loại 1 là dùng cỗng usb, 2 là dùng cổng ethernet
việc xuất xung do bo smoothstep đảm nhận > tốc độ xuất xung sẽ cao hơn LPT là 100khz ( thực tế là 60khz là hết cỡ) với smoothstep sẽ được 4mhz , xung sẽ đều hơn vì ko bị chi phối bởi các ngắt của hệ điều hành windows

usb


ethernet



đây là tín hiệu của LPT, khoảng cách các xung ko đều nhau ( sai lệch về thời gian)


với smoothstep sẽ cải thiện tình hình

----------


## lekimhung

Vậy mình hỏi thêm 1 câu là ngoài cái xung có độ phân giải hơn thì nó phải có cái gì đặc trưng chứ. Nếu như bác nói thì mình hiểu cứ pc có cấu hình cao thì càng smooth. Nếu thế thì tại sao mach 3 không ai gọi nó có smooth stepper hết àh.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy mình hỏi thêm 1 câu là ngoài cái xung có độ phân giải hơn thì nó phải có cái gì đặc trưng chứ. Nếu như bác nói thì mình hiểu cứ pc có cấu hình cao thì càng smooth. Nếu thế thì tại sao mach 3 không ai gọi nó có smooth stepper hết àh.


smoothstep là trademark hay đơn giản dễ hiểu nó là danh từ riêng bác ah

hoặc dan gian thì gọi nó là tên của cái bo này


còn tại sao là smoothstep thì em đoán nó là tiên phong làm bo giao tiếp cho mach3, giup cho xung xuất ra smooth hơn, cái này là em đáon thôi, còn muốn rõ ràng hơn anh có thể liên lạc với nhà sản xuất
http://www.warp9td.com/

----------


## lekimhung

Òh, thì ra chỉ là cái tên, cám ơn bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Là em chứ ai. Hix có uống bia, nhưng k pải tại bia đâu. Mà bác nhất sơn cùng đồng ý là ái có nhu cầu thì chuyển mà.


Bạn nhận dc con SLA chưa? nhận đc nhắn mình mình gửi cái board cho nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bạn nhận dc con SLA chưa? nhận đc nhắn mình mình gửi cái board cho nhé.


Hix vẫn chưa ạ.

----------


## katerman

Xin Chào các bạn, mình lục được cái này mà kg biết đấu dây ra Step 2 phase tại cổng CN1, Tìm manual trên google rồi mà kg thấy,
Xin nhờ sự giúp đỡ. Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

Theo em thì cái này không phải để điều khiển stepper motor đâu ạ. Có thể là nó điều khiển động cơ không đồng bộ 3 pha.

----------

katerman

----------


## ít nói

pác linh có ngâm cứu em step này ko. bít đâu đi với driver nhất sơn là 1 cặp song mã ko thể tách rời 1 con bo sẵn sàng chinh chiến thách thức m542+ step tầu lâu nay đang đứng vững( em nổ quá rồi bệnh nghề nghiệp) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
japan thế hệ mới sx tại china. shinano 1.8nm . ( ngâm cứu em để cho 1 vài con giá gốc)

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ it noi nhìu , bác nhiệt tình quá, shinano thì ngon ràoi, có điều demo thoai, cần thì chả biết mua thế nào , em thì cứ 57bgyh các loại thôi ah
step thì dạo này em sưu tầm size 28mm, có lỗ xuyên cốt, stepper linear ( dủn vít me )





b.r

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ít nói

sưu tầm internet đc con này dị dạng gớm

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

con vít ren kia mà làm laser là nhất con đó em thấy nhìu trong máy laser rồi. ko thấy lạ hihi

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mấy con stepper mini này em còn có con nhỏ hơn cơ, bằng đầu đũa á

----------


## nhatson

> con vít ren kia mà làm laser là nhất con đó em thấy nhìu trong máy laser rồi. ko thấy lạ hihi


hehe, em đang nghiến cứu . kiếm 1 con size 28 để đủn cái xilanh bôi keo  :Smile: 
chưa có loại nào thấy thik

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Hoho, mấy con stepper mini này em còn có con nhỏ hơn cơ, bằng đầu đũa á


đầu đũa thì chưa thấy còn thấy cái loại trong ổ đĩa mềm nhìu lắm. chả bít con đó tháo ra có thấy mỗi 2 quận dây . cho vô m542 thì 1 lúc nóng như hòn than rồi dẹo

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

mí con đó chạy 5V dòng cở 100ma thôi ah  :Frown: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

đầu đũa của cụ gà chắc na ná con này nhẩy

----------


## ít nói

> đầu đũa của cụ gà chắc na ná con này nhẩy


Con nó quá to

----------


## nhatson

em đang nói con motor mờ, ko tinh cái trục vít, hehe

----------


## ít nói

> em đang nói con motor mờ, ko tinh cái trục vít, hehe


Hí hí con đó cho chế cnc cũng chịu chết nhỏ quá 7mm cụ mua ko em làm cho chục chú

----------


## nhatson

ui thôi ah, em chưa biết sẽ dùng con nào, co bản là tăm tia mấy con size 28mm ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Đúng rồi, em trêu cụ thôi. Em gỡ từ ổ CD ra, có con mua trên Taobao, nghe đâu dùng trong máy ảnh

----------


## anhcos

> đầu đũa của cụ gà chắc na ná con này nhẩy


Mình đang muốn dùng mấy con nhỏ như thế này, loại 4 dây, nhưng chưa có driver thật nhỏ gọn để chạy nó. Driver đừng to quá 3 lần em nó là được, vì mình muốn nhét chung cả step và driver vào trong một một cái hộp to hơn gói thuốc lá 1 tí ấy. Bác nào có mạch nào nhỏ gọn thì share dùm với.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình đang muốn dùng mấy con nhỏ như thế này, loại 4 dây, nhưng chưa có driver thật nhỏ gọn để chạy nó. Driver đừng to quá 3 lần em nó là được, vì mình muốn nhét chung cả step và driver vào trong một một cái hộp to hơn gói thuốc lá 1 tí ấy. Bác nào có mạch nào nhỏ gọn thì share dùm với.


Con này 2A, rất nhỏ gọn này anh

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Con này 2A, rất nhỏ gọn này anh


Tks bác, con này bán ở đâu thế, bác cho cái link hay địa chỉ cũng được...

----------


## anhxco

> Con này 2A, rất nhỏ gọn này anh


Driver này thường dùng cho máy in 3d diy, e có mua vài con về để dành. em thấy chổ này có bán nè:
http://www.3dmaker.vn/shop/mach-dieu...cho-ramps-1-4/

----------

anhcos

----------


## diy1102

Có bâc nào rao trên đây bảo có 3 con, 100k/pcs mà. Trên taotac.com có A4988, có 95k, con này 2a thì pải ạ.
Cái này bro nào nhận ic a3977 của bác nhatson thì cũng nhỏ như này ạ.
Tiếc là để a3977 cho bác biết tuôt rồi, giờ lại muốn em yêu khoa học ic này huhu

----------


## anhcos

> Driver này thường dùng cho máy in 3d diy, e có mua vài con về để dành. em thấy chổ này có bán nè:
> http://www.3dmaker.vn/shop/mach-dieu...cho-ramps-1-4/


Driver chỗ này họ dùng nguồn từ 8-35V, trong khi mình chỉ dùng ở ngoài trời nên sử dụng 4 pin tiểu, không biết có chạy được em step bé tí trong ổ mềm nữa không?

----------


## anhxco

> Driver chỗ này họ dùng nguồn từ 8-35V, trong khi mình chỉ dùng ở ngoài trời nên sử dụng 4 pin tiểu, không biết có chạy được em step bé tí trong ổ mềm nữa không?


Dùng pin 9v là đẹp bác ạ

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Dùng pin 9v là đẹp bác ạ


Tks bác nhé, thế mà mình chả nhớ ra, chiều về kéo 1 em thử xem thế nào.

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ it noi, em nhận dược con igbt rồi , em tra ra nó nằm trong bien tần KEB F5

----------


## lekimhung

> Mình đang muốn dùng mấy con nhỏ như thế này, loại 4 dây, nhưng chưa có driver thật nhỏ gọn để chạy nó. Driver đừng to quá 3 lần em nó là được, vì mình muốn nhét chung cả step và driver vào trong một một cái hộp to hơn gói thuốc lá 1 tí ấy. Bác nào có mạch nào nhỏ gọn thì share dùm với.


Mấy cái motor này dòng qua nhỏ em sợ dùng driver có microstep không ổn đâu, anh dùng L293 là ổn rồi.
http://tme.vn/Product.aspx?id=234#page=pro_info

----------


## nhatson

cập nhật tình hinh

em nó đã sạch đẹp







bad news , có vẻ như là chú 50A tèo rồi, hix vớt vát được 3 con current sensor của LEM

----------


## lekimhung

@anhcos: dùng L293 lái trực tiếp luôn anh, mấy con motor trong CDROM nếu 12v thì khỏi cần nối tiếp điện trở luôn. Mấy cái driver trên có microstep nên chắc không thích hợp đâu.
http://tme.vn/Product.aspx?id=234#page=pro_info

----------


## ít nói

> thanks cụ it noi, em nhận dược con igbt rồi , em tra ra nó nằm trong bien tần KEB F5


em phá 2 con đó mà. hê hê cái tôi nó mất cái bảng điều khiển nên em xúi chủ nó đập lấy nhôm bán đc 200k tiền nhôm.
board tụ lọc bán đc 100k 6 con tụ to tướng . còn 1 boảd tụ nữa vẫn ở đó em ko thèm mua .

----------


## ít nói

> cập nhật tình hinh
> 
> em nó đã sạch đẹp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cụ oánh bằng gì sạch thế . khả năng cao là xà bông xà phòng rửa rồi đem phơi khô.
em nghĩ igbt khó tèo lắm . mà sao tháo từ 2 con bt giống nhau thì igbt lại khác nhau thế nhỉ . hay 1 con đã được repair lại

----------


## nhatson

oh, 2 con cs khác nhau ah, cug ko thành vấn đề, bọn này chung portpin, bít đường mốt có xài vẽ mạch, mấy chú này taobao có bán, cũng ko tới nỗi đắt khủng khiếp
2 con đều in trên pcb 13.F5
nhưng 2 tem giấy thì khác nhau, 1 con 13.F5, 1 con là 23.F5

em dùng cọ với omo, sạch là vì thổi bằng khí nén ah  :Smile: , ko để lại vết ố,vơi lại fit xịn, nó ko bám bẩn ah

khá là kinh ngạch, dòn tới 20 30A mà nó chỉ chạy mạch, ko cần phủ chì lên mạch, đáng sợ thật


b.r

----------


## ít nói

> oh, 2 con cs khác nhau ah, cug ko thành vấn đề, bọn này chung portpin, bít đường mốt có xài vẽ mạch, mấy chú này taobao có bán, cũng ko tới nỗi đắt khủng khiếp
> 2 con đều in trên pcb 13.F5
> nhưng 2 tem giấy thì khác nhau, 1 con 13.F5, 1 con là 23.F5
> 
> em dùng cọ với omo, sạch là vì thổi bằng khí nén ah , ko để lại vết ố,vơi lại fit xịn, nó ko bám bẩn ah
> 
> khá là kinh ngạch, dòn tới 20 30A mà nó chỉ chạy mạch, ko cần phủ chì lên mạch, đáng sợ thật
> 
> 
> b.r


cái đồng đó trông thế mà tản nhiệt nhanh lắm. mình vừa khò vừa hàn cũng gỡ nó ra được nhưng ko lành lặn. hay nó là vàng pác giàu to rồi

----------


## nhatson

hehe, vàng thì em gởi cho bác xử lí
có thể bác đoán dúng, con 75A là thay vào, thấy trên bo có vẻ thiều lkien, giống như sửa nửa đường hehe

----------


## Tuanlm

Vũ khí Nhật Bản cho tín đồ điện tử

Đang có anh bạn thanh lý món này, ai cần thì pm

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, vàng thì em gởi cho bác xử lí
> có thể bác đoán dúng, con 75A là thay vào, thấy trên bo có vẻ thiều lkien, giống như sửa nửa đường hehe


Mấy cái cục xanh ở đầu out put 3 phase nó tác dụng gì thế cụ. Em thấy bt hay có

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái cục xanh ở đầu out put 3 phase nó tác dụng gì thế cụ. Em thấy bt hay có


current sensor , dạng hall, cách ly,  có thể đo được cả DC
hãng LEM của giai ban là number 1, giá trung bình từ 15 đến 50usd 1 con ( mua lè digikey)

1 số con CS nhó sử dụng linear opto của hãng avago, như A7800, A7480
mấy drive servo panasonic hay dùng con opto này, có vẻ rẻ hơn
sau này có mấy con hall current sensor rẻ hơn như ASC712, mấy drive china hay dùng, con này noise, hàng xịn người ta cần low noise thì cứ phải dùng LEM thôi

http://www.lem.com/docs/products/hy50p_e.pdf

----------


## ít nói

Thôi toi 6 con tính 20k 1 con cũng lời chán . ko ngời 2 cái board lum rác kia lắm thứ chơi đc .

----------


## nhatson

> Thôi toi 6 con tính 20k 1 con cũng lời chán . ko ngời 2 cái board lum rác kia lắm thứ chơi đc .


hehe, cũng sưu tầm được nhiều thứ ah
nếu dùng em kiếm mấy con current sensor xài nguồn đơn, 
 vậy sẽ tiện hơn 
như mấy chú của china này 


b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> Mình đang muốn dùng mấy con nhỏ như thế này, loại 4 dây, nhưng chưa có driver thật nhỏ gọn để chạy nó. Driver đừng to quá 3 lần em nó là được, vì mình muốn nhét chung cả step và driver vào trong một một cái hộp to hơn gói thuốc lá 1 tí ấy. Bác nào có mạch nào nhỏ gọn thì share dùm với.


Motor này dòng nhỏ mà cuộn dây có trở lớn nên driver l293 dùng trực tiếp được rồi anh, mấy cái driver trên có microstep em sợ chạy không ngon.


Ps: hồi sáng có comment mà cứ báo kiểm duyệt giờ lại được có ai biết tại sao không?

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

Dạ vâng, em quên đưa số, số e đây: 01687858565.
Địa chỉ cơ quan nên chắc không nhầm đâu, sát bưu cục bác ạ.
Cám ơn bác nhiều

----------


## lekimhung

Em cho nó đi đường vitteo bác ah, mà bác lộn chuồn thì phải.

----------


## anhxco

> Dạ vâng, em quên đưa số, số e đây: 01687858565.
> Địa chỉ cơ quan nên chắc không nhầm đâu, sát bưu cục bác ạ.
> Cám ơn bác nhiều


Hic, e lộn chuồng, sorry

----------


## anhxco

> Hix vẫn chưa ạ.


MÌnh gửi cho bạn rồi nhé, ems số vận đơn nè EK551369005VN

----------

diy1102

----------


## CNC PRO

> Motor này dòng nhỏ mà cuộn dây có trở lớn nên driver l293 dùng trực tiếp được rồi anh, mấy cái driver trên có microstep em sợ chạy không ngon.
> Ps: hồi sáng có comment mà cứ báo kiểm duyệt giờ lại được có ai biết tại sao không?


Diễn đàn có xử dụng bộ lọc chống spam...
- Tất cả các bài viết đều được lọc kiểm tra trước khi hiển thị, có thể được liệt vào diện cần kiểm duyệt nến có lẫn nội dung có trong mẫu so sánh.
- Tất cả bài viết được MOD xóa vì SPAM đều được gởi toàn bộ nội dung server, lưu tạm làm mẫu so sánh, các mẫu lưu cũng có thời hạn.
- Do mẫu so sách là tất cả nội dung của bài viết SPAM, nên đôi khi có nhiều câu từ hơi khó kiểm soát. Nên đôi khi bài viết của các bạn, vô tình bị loc & bị chặn một cách tự động.
- Bài viết bị chặn vẫn được lưu nhưng không được hiển thị mà chờ MOD kiểm duyệt.
Hiện các công cụ chống SPAM này gây không ít phiền phức cho thành viên, nhưng lại là cứu cánh cho BQT vì lượng SPAMER phát triển ngày càng tăng. Công cụ giúp chặn rất nhiều bài spam mỗi ngày.
BQT sẽ cố gắng tìm giải pháp tốt nhất có thể. Chỉ mong các bạn thông cảm.

----------


## lekimhung

> Diễn đàn có bộ lọc chống spam... quốc tế. Mỗi khi xóa bài spam nó đều gởi nội dung lên server, lưu tạm làm mẫu so sánh cho lần tới. Mẫu lưu cũng có thời hạn nên đôi khi có nhiều cái hơi khó kiểm soát, nhất là bộ lọc dữ liệu của nó chưa rỏ lọc theo cách gì.
> Bài viết của các bạn mà bị chặn thì MOD sẽ "duyệt bài" là qua. Nhờ công cụ này mà chặn được không biết bao nhiêu SPAM mỗi ngày. Nên có gì mong các bạn thông cảm.


Em cứ tưởng mình bị mod cho vào danh sách đen chứ, hihi. Lọc spam là việc chính đáng mà.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em vừa kiếm được mấy con driver Sanyo denki này mà không biết chân cẳng nó ra sao, có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Em chỉ biết hàng chân ở giữa là cắm vào động cơ, mà sao con động cơ cũng tận 10 dây các bác ah. Em tìm Datasheet mà cũng chưa thấy nữa.hixx.

----------


## anhxco

> Em vừa kiếm được mấy con driver Sanyo denki này mà không biết chân cẳng nó ra sao, có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Em chỉ biết hàng chân ở giữa là cắm vào động cơ, mà sao con động cơ cũng tận 10 dây các bác ah. Em tìm Datasheet mà cũng chưa thấy nữa.hixx.


không có datasheet chỉ có nước nhìn board mà... mò thôi bác ạ, tìm datasheet của các con chip mà có các trace nối đến connectors, rồi dự đoán theo kinh nghiệm, rồi test thử.. hìhi.
Không thì gửi bác Nhutson nhờ bác ấy nghiên cứu dùm cho, còn nếu rẻ mà có nhiều nhiều e cũng lấy con về ngâm cứu

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

Nếu driver 5 pha thì 10 dây là đúng rồi bác. Các motor 5 pha pentagon 5 dây thật ra cũng giống 10 dây nhưng chập từng cặp dây với nhau.

Lưu ý: hình này là cho motor của Vexta mắc dạng pentagon, motor hãng khác đấu khác, lưu ý loại motor thế hệ cũ đấu hình sao ko dùng được

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em vừa kiếm được mấy con driver Sanyo denki này mà không biết chân cẳng nó ra sao, có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Em chỉ biết hàng chân ở giữa là cắm vào động cơ, mà sao con động cơ cũng tận 10 dây các bác ah. Em tìm Datasheet mà cũng chưa thấy nữa.hixx.


chắc là loại 5 phase 10 dây thật bác ạ , em đếm đúng 10 con fet , em có step 5 phase 10 dây , bác có mấy mạch này ? để cho em 1 mạch em nghịch chơi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mình có đồng bộ 6 bộ, nên không nghĩ là sẽ bán mà để lắp máy. cơ mà tạm thời thấy hơi đau đầu về con driver này. hy vọng có bác nào biết chỉ cho em cái chân cái cẳng của nó thôi ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em vừa kiếm được mấy con driver Sanyo denki này mà không biết chân cẳng nó ra sao, có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Em chỉ biết hàng chân ở giữa là cắm vào động cơ, mà sao con động cơ cũng tận 10 dây các bác ah. Em tìm Datasheet mà cũng chưa thấy nữa.hixx.


ko thấy mấy con opto, có vẻ là chạy mạng rồi ah

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

bác không có thời gian mò nó thì để cho em "mượn" em mò cho  :Wink:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chắc chắn là không chạy mạng bác ạ, vì em tháo nó từ máy ra, máy cũng vẫn đang ở nhà em, không có đường truyền mạng, cũng không có giắc mạng.
 Bác thử kiếm giúp em tài liệu xem sao. Thanks!

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc chắn là không chạy mạng bác ạ, vì em tháo nó từ máy ra, máy cũng vẫn đang ở nhà em, không có đường truyền mạng, cũng không có giắc mạng.
>  Bác thử kiếm giúp em tài liệu xem sao. Thanks!


chạy mạng ko có nghĩa là phải có jack mạng , vì có nhiều loại mạng khác nhau ah  :Smile: 
cụ check em mấy con ic 8 chân nằm gần mấy cái conector, có vẻ như là lái fet, cụ tra xem có con nào là opto ko, vì nếu dùng step/dir thì phải có opto tốc độ cao
nếu dùng mạng sẽ cần ic giao tiếp nhu xx485 vv.vv

nếu còn nằm trên máy, cụ loại trừ được conector nguồn, conector motor rồi
còn conector io thoi

b.r

----------

biết tuốt, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em tìm tài liệu mô tơ cũng không có nốt... quả này chắc phải bỏ bộ drive và động cơ này rồi. không lẽ phải thay servo cho khách, may là chưa bán mấy con servo 50w. 
 các bác cứu em với...

----------


## nhatson

cụ ko check mấy con IC thì em làm thế nào mà giúp được ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

sevor 50w hình như em nhớ ở đâu đó có , bác cần thì em check hàng cho, với 1 hệ thống bác quen dùng cái gì thì dùng luôn cái đó cho hiệu quả

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cụ ko check mấy con IC thì em làm thế nào mà giúp được ah
> 
> b.r


   ui, em xin lỗi bác.
 Vì ban ngày em đi làm, tối về mới nghí ngoáy được, nên để tối về em chụp rồi nhờ bác xem hộ. Mai em mang nó đến cơ quan. có cả kính hiển vi nữa, nếu cần đọc cái gì là em đọc ngay được, nếu nó có thông số.
 Cảm ơn bác nhiều lắm!

----------


## nhatson

50w sẻvo em ko nghĩ là thay được cho chú 5 phase này về mặt moment

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mình có 4 con yaskawa, nếu được bạn xem "ở đâu đó " cho mình hai con nữa nhé. Thanks

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> 50w sẻvo em ko nghĩ là thay được cho chú 5 phase này về mặt moment


  Em nghĩ là được, vì trước em lắp một máy CNC  trên máy đó nó lắp con 4A step (to gấp 2 con này cả về máy lẫn mô tơ), em thay bằng 100w servo yaskawa nó chạy phăng phăng, êm như ru. Hôm đang chạy thử không để ý, con ốc spindle giữ dao va vào gá mà cả gá lẫn ốc đều mòn vẹt. máy vẫn chạy bình thường, kiểm tra sản phẩm không bị sai,  Nên em nghĩ con này lắp 50w là ngon rồi, hơn nữa em này chạy bằng dây đai, mục đích chỉ để phay IC và đồ nhẹ thôi bác ah

----------


## anhcos

Cặp siêu mẫu chân cực ngắn đây mấy bác:

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cặp siêu mẫu chân ngắn đây mấy bác:


 Cái này mình thấy ở đâu mà quen thế nhỉ ....

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chở lại con mô tơ trên, cái này có giúp gì được không các bác :

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chở lại con mô tơ trên, cái này có giúp gì được không các bác :

----------


## Gamo

Bước 1: 10 dây bác cắm vào 10 cây pin là xong. Coi chừng thứ tự sợi dây.

Bước 2: Bác phải đo xác định xem chỗ nào là dây cấp nguồn, cái này đo bằng cách bám các con FET, kiếm sỏuce/drain của nó => truy ra được pin tương ứng trên boảd => xong. 
Lưu ý: nếu 2 con fet có 1 chân chung nối nhau, đều là N-Channel thì drain 1 con nối cực dương, souẻ 1 con nối cực âm. Nếu 1 con N, 1 con P thì Sỏuce con P nối cực dương, souẻ con N nối âm.

Bước 3: Xác định clock, dir => cái này thường thì em bám opto, con của bác ko có opto nên em chịu. Con này của bác có lẽ dòng nhỏ, vol nhỏ nên ko cần opto & FET nhỏ luôn. Bác liệt kê tên tất cả IC trên board đó rồi bọn em sẽ góp ý cho.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này mình thấy ở đâu mà quen thế nhỉ ....


Cái nì hình như trông ổ mềm. e nhớ trong board có con controller cho step sẳn mà, sao bác ý không tận dụng thử nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> Bước 1: 10 dây bác cắm vào 10 cây pin là xong. Coi chừng thứ tự sợi dây.
> 
> Bước 2: Bác phải đo xác định xem chỗ nào là dây cấp nguồn, cái này đo bằng cách bám các con FET, kiếm sỏuce/drain của nó => truy ra được pin tương ứng trên boảd => xong. 
> Lưu ý: nếu 2 con fet có 1 chân chung nối nhau, đều là N-Channel thì drain 1 con nối cực dương, souẻ 1 con nối cực âm. Nếu 1 con N, 1 con P thì Sỏuce con P nối cực dương, souẻ con N nối âm.
> 
> Bước 3: Xác định clock, dir => cái này thường thì em bám opto, con của bác ko có opto nên em chịu. Con này của bác có lẽ dòng nhỏ, vol nhỏ nên ko cần opto & FET nhỏ luôn. Bác liệt kê tên tất cả IC trên board đó rồi bọn em sẽ góp ý cho.


cụ ấy bảo còn nguyên trên máy> dây nhợ con, em đang théc  méc là tại sao ko mò luôn đống dây trên máy

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cụ ấy bảo còn nguyên trên máy> dây nhợ con, em đang théc  méc là tại sao ko mò luôn đống dây trên máy


 Vâng , em cũng đang tính tối nay về mò trên máy. Cắm lại rồi xem nó thế nào.
 Hôm qua, khi nó con nguyên trên máy, bật lên nó báo lỗi gì đó, cứ kêu tit tit, nên em rút hết cả dây dợ ra, định kiếm datasheet rồi đấu nối luôn mach3, ai dè gặp ngay ca khó... cũng hơi nản.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bước 1: 10 dây bác cắm vào 10 cây pin là xong. Coi chừng thứ tự sợi dây.
> 
> Bước 2: Bác phải đo xác định xem chỗ nào là dây cấp nguồn, cái này đo bằng cách bám các con FET, kiếm sỏuce/drain của nó => truy ra được pin tương ứng trên boảd => xong. 
> Lưu ý: nếu 2 con fet có 1 chân chung nối nhau, đều là N-Channel thì drain 1 con nối cực dương, souẻ 1 con nối cực âm. Nếu 1 con N, 1 con P thì Sỏuce con P nối cực dương, souẻ con N nối âm.
> 
> Bước 3: Xác định clock, dir => cái này thường thì em bám opto, con của bác ko có opto nên em chịu. Con này của bác có lẽ dòng nhỏ, vol nhỏ nên ko cần opto & FET nhỏ luôn. Bác liệt kê tên tất cả IC trên board đó rồi bọn em sẽ góp ý cho.


 Bước 1 coi như xong rồi bác ạ, vì nguyên phần giắc cắm ở giữa là cắm vào mo tơ. Chỉ còn chân cấp nguồn và xung nữa thôi.

----------


## ít nói

ko chỉ tầu hàn cũn xóa số. vừa lấy về 6 chú bóc 1 em ra . thích nhất là nó rất bé

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Nhỏ & xinh quá nhỉ...
Lúc trước có rớ qua mấy con của hảng này, to hơn xí. Giá cũng bỏng tay, >200US con.
Bác *ít nói* vơ đống đó hết bào xèng thế.. mật báo cho mình biết với.

----------


## nhatson

hình như có đến vài con, dư con nào để em sưu tập ko?

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Cho em vài con với  :Wink: )

----------


## Khanh Khờ

giúp em cái xem cái driver này có hổ trợ pluse/dir để chạy với mach 3 không? nếu có thì xem chỗ nào bít chỉ em luôn nhé  :Smile: 
http://www.autonics.com/upload/data/...C_20101102.pdf

----------


## ít nói

Driver nhí thì em cũng có 1 ít.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ít nói

> hình như có đến vài con, dư con nào để em sưu tập ko?
> 
> b.r


5 phase mà cụ.

----------


## nhatson

> 5 phase mà cụ.


hehe, có vấn đề dì đâu ah, chắc cụ có dự án rồi, em kiếm chỗ khác vậy hehe  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## diy1102

> MÌnh gửi cho bạn rồi nhé, ems số vận đơn nè EK551369005VN


Đã nhận được hàng rồi ạ. Cám ơn nhiều ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Đã nhận được hàng rồi ạ. Cám ơn nhiều ạ.


Ok, chúc sản phẩm chạy tốt, nhớ kết nối hết rồi cấp nguồn, không găm nóng motor, mình chết 2 con STK và 1 con SLA của bác Nhutson do vụ này, hè hè

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Ok, chúc sản phẩm chạy tốt, nhớ kết nối hết rồi cấp nguồn, không găm nóng motor, mình chết 2 con STK và 1 con SLA của bác Nhutson do vụ này, hè hè


Cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ kinh nghiệm.

----------


## anhxco

> hehe, có vấn đề dì đâu ah, chắc cụ có dự án rồi, em kiếm chỗ khác vậy hehe 
> 
> b.r


bác Nhutson có âm ưu gì mà sưu tập nhiều thế, có mấy board FPGA bác NS có muồn sưu tập không?? hehe

----------


## nhatson

em âm mưu dì đâu ah, thế giới người ta đi qua rồi, mình xem rồi học tập, theo kịp cũng ko tệ ah
cho em cái hình ah, xilinx spartan 3 thì em có, đang định chuyển proasic 3  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> em âm mưu dì đâu ah, thế giới người ta đi qua rồi, mình xem rồi học tập, theo kịp cũng ko tệ ah
> cho em cái hình ah, xilinx spartan 3 thì em có, đang định chuyển proasic 3


hi`hi`, hình thật e chưa có, vì anh bạn nhờ thanh lý giúp ạ, có điều nó tầm vỉrtex 4-5 trở lên hết ạ.

----------


## nhatson

oh, cỡ đó em ko nghịch nổi rồi ah  :Smile: 
món này cần trang bị thêm OSC cỡ >20k mới test nổi em nó

----------


## diy1102

Báo cáo bác "nhatson" là em đã nhận đủ hàng ạ.

----------


## nhatson

heh. em nghe đồn cụ có được viện trợ bo SLA, triển khai thôi ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> heh. em nghe đồn cụ có được viện trợ bo SLA, triển khai thôi ah
> 
> b.r


sao em thấy sla mà tụi nhật nó làm có cả vdk là sao nhỉ . em tưởng con đó là ic chức năng phang là chạy. đúng là bể học nhiều thứ quá chả bao giờ học hết.
học đc cái thế giới đã đi qua thì làn sóng mới lại xô vào mới lạ

----------


## diy1102

> heh. em nghe đồn cụ có được viện trợ bo SLA, triển khai thôi ah
> 
> b.r


Thật chứ đồn gì ạ. Hôm qua nhận đc bo, hôm nay nhận đc SLA, nhưng lại đang bận nên chưa test đc. E sẽ test = cái Bo đó, nếu ok em chuyển qua mạch 2 lớp cho nó pro và nhỏ ngọn ạ và tính hợp một số thứ theo mục đích DIY của em ạ. E thích nhỏ ngọn nhưng có võ.
Cán ơn bác nhatson, anhxco, và các anh em đã ủng hộ, giúp đỡ.
Ps: Bác nhatson e có được Review 4 con kia không ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> sao em thấy sla mà tụi nhật nó làm có cả vdk là sao nhỉ . em tưởng con đó là ic chức năng phang là chạy. đúng là bể học nhiều thứ quá chả bao giờ học hết.
> học đc cái thế giới đã đi qua thì làn sóng mới lại xô vào mới lạ


Nó kiểu như STK mà bác.

----------


## ít nói

> Driver nhí thì em cũng có 1 ít.


đám driver hàn của em khả năng cao là phải thêm ic họ 74 đổi xung rồi.

----------


## anhxco

Có con tích hợp với motor mà vẫn chưa mò ra chân cẳng, hic hic:





BR

----------


## anhxco

> Em cho nó đi đường vitteo bác ah, mà bác lộn chuồn thì phải.


Em nhận đc quà rồi bác Hùng nhé. cảm  ơn bác nhiều

----------


## nhatson

> sao em thấy sla mà tụi nhật nó làm có cả vdk là sao nhỉ . em tưởng con đó là ic chức năng phang là chạy. đúng là bể học nhiều thứ quá chả bao giờ học hết.
> học đc cái thế giới đã đi qua thì làn sóng mới lại xô vào mới lạ


một số dòng, làm ASIC có thể giá cao hơn là dùng lkien rời, hoặc có những tính năng nếu làm asic ko lợi về giá
hoặc số lượng dự tính bán ra, làm asic ko có lợi

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> đám driver hàn của em khả năng cao là phải thêm ic họ 74 đổi xung rồi.


ngõ vào cw/ccw ah?
em nghĩ phải có swithc chuyển chứ nhẩy

----------


## nhatson

> Thật chứ đồn gì ạ. Hôm qua nhận đc bo, hôm nay nhận đc SLA, nhưng lại đang bận nên chưa test đc. E sẽ test = cái Bo đó, nếu ok em chuyển qua mạch 2 lớp cho nó pro và nhỏ ngọn ạ và tính hợp một số thứ theo mục đích DIY của em ạ. E thích nhỏ ngọn nhưng có võ.
> Cán ơn bác nhatson, anhxco, và các anh em đã ủng hộ, giúp đỡ.
> Ps: Bác nhatson e có được Review 4 con kia không ạ.



ok bác, CHÊ thoải mái ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> đám driver hàn của em khả năng cao là phải thêm ic họ 74 đổi xung rồi.


to cụ it noi
http://www.autonics.com/upload/data/...-14-0001H).pdf
em thấy ko cần ic chuyển, cụ gạt swith về 1pluse là chạy step/dir, 2pluse là chạy cw/ccw
về việc ko chạy thì em có ý thế này

ví drive chạy vol thấp, cụ phải kiếm 1 con 5 phase voltage thấp
mấy con vexta đa phần dùng 100V
sanyo thì hên xui, mấy con gỡ máy photocopy thì có lẽ cùng volt thấp
còn ko cụ đo cảm kháng L của coil cứ tầm 2 3mh đổ lại là okies

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Có con tích hợp với motor mà vẫn chưa mò ra chân cẳng, hic hic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR



bắt cụ nhé, hình anh của cụ có yếu tố nước ngoài nhé, ko có người thực việc thực nhé

theo các bô lão nga thì con vuông vuông ở giữa là 1 con GAL/PAL, một loại ic logic lập trình được ( mình có thể định nghỉa cổng logic nào, kết nối logic thế nào, kết nối vào ra tuỳ nghi)
> chỉ có cách dựa vào mạch thực tế để phán đoán thôi ah

b.r

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

cụ check cho em xem con 8 chân gần conector là con dì nhé

b.r

----------


## Ga con

Phải step này trên bo có 2 con L6203 dán không bác. Lúc trước mình có 1 cặp khá giống mà bỏ lạc đâu ròi.
Thank.

----------


## marl

> Có con tích hợp với motor mà vẫn chưa mò ra chân cẳng, hic hic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR


Hình như là gỡ trong máy photo.

----------


## anhxco

> bắt cụ nhé, hình anh của cụ có yếu tố nước ngoài nhé, ko có người thực việc thực nhé
> 
> theo các bô lão nga thì con vuông vuông ở giữa là 1 con GAL/PAL, một loại ic logic lập trình được ( mình có thể định nghỉa cổng logic nào, kết nối logic thế nào, kết nối vào ra tuỳ nghi)
> > chỉ có cách dựa vào mạch thực tế để phán đoán thôi ah
> 
> b.r
> 
> b.r


Dạ, tại e không có smartphone để chụp, với lại chụp cũng không rõ như hình trên nên mượn tạm. E cung nghĩ như bác, mò mạch đưa ra hết các đường tín hiệu, cấp nguồn, kích từng tín hiệu một mà không thấy động tĩnh, không biết là nó die hay là có vấn đề gì khác, hic...

----------


## anhxco

> Phải step này trên bo có 2 con L6203 dán không bác. Lúc trước mình có 1 cặp khá giống mà bỏ lạc đâu ròi.
> Thank.


Dạ, đúng rồi ạ, thế cặp của bác trước có chạy đc k ạ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Lúc bác cấp nguồn vào, bác đã thấy động cơ nó cứng đơ lại chưa ?

----------


## diy1102

Em khoe hàng ngon mới về tí  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> cụ check cho em xem con 8 chân gần conector là con dì nhé
> 
> b.r


2 con đó là con này bác L6203

----------


## anhxco

> Lúc bác cấp nguồn vào, bác đã thấy động cơ nó cứng đơ lại chưa ?


em cấp nguồn, động cơ vẫn "mềm" như thường bác ạ.

----------


## ít nói

l


> Em khoe hàng ngon mới về tí


đâu ra lắm thế sao ko cho em thử 1 bé nhỉ

----------


## ít nói

có cụ nào xài 3 pha chưa cho em ý kiến ý cò tý

----------


## nhatson

> có cụ nào xài 3 pha chưa cho em ý kiến ý cò tý


3 phase drive analog của leadshine, có vẻ như là hiệu suất gia/ hiệu năng cao nhất

ít rung ở tốc dộ thấp/ moment quay tốc độ cao tốt

tormach V3 trở lên đổi qua dùng step 3 phase
máy cắt dây china dùng 3 phase xưa giờ

b.r

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> l
> 
> đâu ra lắm thế sao ko cho em thử 1 bé nhỉ


Nhìn kiểu dáng này chắc là của Nhat Son Electronic. :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Nhìn kiểu dáng này chắc là của Nhat Son Electronic.


chính lun . nhôm đợt này như nhôm hàn quốc. 
@ nhatson. hình như 3 pha chỉ có tàu em bới khắp chợ chả con nào 3 dây. đời lại bể khổ rồi

----------


## nhatson

> chính lun . nhôm đợt này như nhôm hàn quốc. 
> @ nhatson. hình như 3 pha chỉ có tàu em bới khắp chợ chả con nào 3 dây. đời lại bể khổ rồi


3phase thì cứ brand news china mà chơi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Liệu tb6560ahq ku tầu này quảng cáo là mạch tb6560 mà chả thấy con tb nào

----------


## nhatson

> Liệu tb6560ahq ku tầu này quảng cáo là mạch tb6560 mà chả thấy con tb nào


con này dùng atmega8+tlc7258+747hc74+lm339
trước hay gắn trong các mày SIYL

----------


## ít nói

> con này dùng atmega8+tlc7258+747hc74+lm339
> trước hay gắn trong các mày SIYL


thấy tầu nó gửi mail demo giá 300k bé . nó bảo nó ngâm cứu thành công nó bán giá gấp đôi . hô hô China cũng có nhiều người diy gớm.

----------


## nhatson

cái này diy lâu lắm rồi ma ta

trong máy siyl trước đây


http://syilamerica.com/product_docs/...per_driver.pdf

----------


## ít nói

http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeV...&articleno=739
con này em mua về lái 2pha 4 dây có ảnh hưởng gì ko cụ. đang băn khoăn quá.

----------


## nhatson

em ko tìm được tài liệu
nhưng nếu nó dùng 6 dây, cụ ko gắn 4 dây được
chỉ làm ngược lại được , là motor 6 dây chạy 4 dây thì okies

b.r

----------


## nhatson

kaka, blog của cụ co cái hình drive 5 phase của autonic
có vẻ là dùng DSP + do dòng 5 phase, thật là xa xỉ

----------


## ít nói

> kaka, blog của cụ co cái hình drive 5 phase của autonic
> có vẻ là dùng DSP + do dòng 5 phase, thật là xa xỉ


Con này em bít nó là 5 pha . ngon á ngon thì lại để em lum về cho anh em chơi.

----------


## nhatson

> Con này em bít nó là 5 pha . ngon á ngon thì lại để em lum về cho anh em chơi.


máy con 5 phase này hơi khó chịu, match pair mới ổn ah
3 phase cụ chơi đồ mới đi. ngon

thang tormach cnc sau 9 tháng thử nghiệm quyết định ko dùng DM 2 phase mà dùng analog 3 phase

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ah, ma sao cụ it noi loay hoay với drive
2 phase + M542 là thần thánh rồi ah, các hệ thống khác hiệu năng hơn đều có giá cao hơn

----------


## ít nói

> máy con 5 phase này hơi khó chịu, match pair mới ổn ah
> 3 phase cụ chơi đồ mới đi. ngon
> 
> thang tormach cnc sau 9 tháng thử nghiệm quyết định ko dùng DM 2 phase mà dùng analog 3 phase
> 
> b.r


Em chơi như thú vui thôi mà cụ. Ko có đồ chơi em lại tái nghện chơi thủy sinh. Chơi games quá tội

Nghe lời pác em sẽ đi kiếm 3 pha.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mà sao em thấy 2 pha lại đắt hơn ba pha các bác nhỉ ?

----------


## nhatson

> Mà sao em thấy 2 pha lại đắt hơn ba pha các bác nhỉ ?


cụ cho em 1 ví dụ nhé

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> cụ cho em 1 ví dụ nhé
> 
> b.r


anh em ta cứ tra hỏi pác nhatson. khổ thân pác cứ bị tụi em làm phiền hoài.
em này đã được ngắm 

step dir ko vấn đền gì chứ cụ

----------


## nhatson

hehe, hỏi nhiều tốt mà cụ, nhiu thứ em ko biết, các cụ hỏi em mới biết mà hehe

----------


## ít nói

rất tiếc . là driver chỉ còn 2 và motor 57 3 pha chỉ còn 1. thôi ráng đợi vậy

----------


## nhatson

> anh em ta cứ tra hỏi pác nhatson. khổ thân pác cứ bị tụi em làm phiền hoài.
> em này đã được ngắm 
> 
> step dir ko vấn đền gì chứ cụ


yako làm đồ gấu đấy, xúc đi cụ

----------


## ít nói

> yako làm đồ gấu đấy, xúc đi cụ


còn có 2 bộ em xúc làm gì ạ. bét phải 3 .

----------


## Nam CNC

Xúc đi cụ ít nói , rẻ rẻ em mua cũng được mà, thấy nó điều khiển 5A và 60VDC là phê , mua vể gửi cho cha Linh này nghiên cứu xong rồi để dành, mai mốt bán đồ cổ hehehe , mà cho em hỏi giá nhiêu ?


Ấy chết 3 pha hàng hiếm lắm , không khéo ngồi nhìn queo râu luôn.... thôi cho em xin hồi lại vậy

----------


## ít nói

> Xúc đi cụ ít nói , rẻ rẻ em mua cũng được mà, thấy nó điều khiển 5A và 60VDC là phê , mua vể gửi cho cha Linh này nghiên cứu xong rồi để dành, mai mốt bán đồ cổ hehehe , mà cho em hỏi giá nhiêu ?
> 
> 
> Ấy chết 3 pha hàng hiếm lắm , không khéo ngồi nhìn queo râu luôn.... thôi cho em xin hồi lại vậy


có motor mà cụ . em đơi mai nó sắp lại đồ thanh lý trung thu kếm ít khuyến mãi. rồi hốt một thể

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

drive yako, có lẽ giống cái cụ itnoi định sưu tầm

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> drive yako, có lẽ giống cái cụ itnoi định sưu tầm
> 
> b.r


ko ổn thông tin báo về là 2 chiếc driver yako 3 pha đó đã bị mua mất. chán quá bít thế mua từ hôm qua . 400k 1 bé quá thơm pác post clip sớm thì em nó đang về vn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, cụ cứ ngồi chờ, china rộng lớn, rồi nó lại đầy ra ấy mà hehe

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, cụ cứ ngồi chờ, china rộng lớn, rồi nó lại đầy ra ấy mà hehe


công nhận bên đó nhiều thứ. người dân cơ bản cũng ko thích đồ cũ họ thích mới hơn,
em thấy yako bên đó còn đắt hơn nhiều so với leadshire . ko hiểu 2 loại đó về công nghệ có g720ì khác nhau ko cụ.
yako 8a giá gần 4 triệu đồng( vẫn có người mua) leadshire thì tầm 3 củ.

----------


## nhatson

> công nhận bên đó nhiều thứ. người dân cơ bản cũng ko thích đồ cũ họ thích mới hơn,
> em thấy yako bên đó còn đắt hơn nhiều so với leadshire . ko hiểu 2 loại đó về công nghệ có g720ì khác nhau ko cụ.
> yako 8a giá gần 4 triệu đồng( vẫn có người mua) leadshire thì tầm 3 củ.


đồ mới làm khoẻ hơn,  chứ đồ cũ mỗi lần làm lại phải điều chỉnh chút
diy thì dùng đồ cũ được, nhưng china có 1 vấn đề , hàng cũ bán online đắt hơn ở vn và đắt hơn hàng mới china

yako có thể ko hơn leadshine vể kỹ thuật, nhưng có lẻ part để làm thì có lựa chọn kỹ hơn leadshine ah
b.r

----------


## ít nói

http://www.yankong.com/docc/product/detail_82.html
Cụ thích em này ko em mua cho cụ 1 bé.
Vỏ cũ rích . mất nắp chân kết nối rỉ bảng mạch tốt hoạt động ngon .
Nặng 2kg giâ tầm 350k
Em này mới giá 720 tệ . cụ về ngâm cứu

----------


## nhatson

hehe, thôi ah, dạo này tạm ko dụng mạch điện em đi diy máy tí ah  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> http://www.yankong.com/docc/product/detail_82.html
> Cụ thích em này ko em mua cho cụ 1 bé.
> Vỏ cũ rích . mất nắp chân kết nối rỉ bảng mạch tốt hoạt động ngon .
> Nặng 2kg giâ tầm 350k
> Em này mới giá 720 tệ . cụ về ngâm cứu


 Con này em đi lang thang thấy có mấy con to đùng, nặng chịch, mà chả biết nó dùng vào việc gì nên lại vứt đấy ko lấy, cũng ko hỏi luôn

----------


## ít nói

> Con này em đi lang thang thấy có mấy con to đùng, nặng chịch, mà chả biết nó dùng vào việc gì nên lại vứt đấy ko lấy, cũng ko hỏi luôn


Nó dùng công nghiệp cụ à. Mà cụ kiếm đâu step atonics thế .

----------


## thuhanoi

Thằng autonics đang phát triển loại này, mình hay đi hội thảo của tụi nó nó giới thiệu. Mà mua chính hãng thì cũng không rẻ dc

----------


## ít nói

> Thằng autonics đang phát triển loại này, mình hay đi hội thảo của tụi nó nó giới thiệu. Mà mua chính hãng thì cũng không rẻ dc


pác mua driver atuonics 5 dây đi em bán rẻ cho . hê hê tiếc em chả bít motor nào quay ngon với nó nên thanh lý

----------


## anhxco

> pác mua driver atuonics 5 dây đi em bán rẻ cho . hê hê tiếc em chả bít motor nào quay ngon với nó nên thanh lý


Bác ít nói hình như ăn thịt gà hơi nhiều á, rẻ là bao nhiêu, e toàn mấy con motor 5 dây đây, rẻ e lụm.

----------


## ít nói

> Bác ít nói hình như ăn thịt gà hơi nhiều á, rẻ là bao nhiêu, e toàn mấy con motor 5 dây đây, rẻ e lụm.


Pác pm hỏi ngocanh777 xem đúng rẻ ko. Giá cả em ko tiện nói trên topic này. Chả ai gà cả thuận mua vừa bán . giá cả em là hợp lý thuận mua vừa bán còn hơn hám rẻ mua cái vớ vẩn mất thời gian

----------


## anhxco

> Pác pm hỏi ngocanh777 xem đúng rẻ ko. Giá cả em ko tiện nói trên topic này


gì mà phải đi lằng nhằng thế ạ,inbox dùm mình đi

----------


## anhxco

> Pác pm hỏi ngocanh777 xem đúng rẻ ko. Giá cả em ko tiện nói trên topic này


sorry, bị lặp.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> gì mà phải đi lằng nhằng thế ạ,inbox dùm mình đi


 Là "tại" bác không theo dõi đấy. Bác thích em để lại cho 2 con, heee còn một con đã tặng bác nhatson rồi.
 Giá thì đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/20...yo-Denki/page5  (#49)

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Nó dùng công nghiệp cụ à. Mà cụ kiếm đâu step atonics thế .


 Em đã nói là "vấp" rồi. Mà hình như nó đang mất cả ốc hay sao ấy, tối qua nhặt mang về vứt đấy, sáng đi làm chụp vội tấm hình. thấy nó cứng đơ ah

----------


## anhxco

> Là "tại" bác không theo dõi đấy. Bác thích em để lại cho 2 con, heee còn một con đã tặng bác nhatson rồi.
>  Giá thì đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/20...yo-Denki/page5  (#49)


Chết cha, 5 giây này là 5 phase à, em tưởng con 5 dây unipolar.
Em đọc topic thấy bác cần để lắp máy mà, sao giờ cho đi hết thế?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chết cha, 5 giây này là 5 phase à, em tưởng con 5 dây unipolar.
> Em đọc topic thấy bác cần để lắp máy mà, sao giờ cho đi hết thế?


  Lắp máy thì đúng là lắp máy, nhưng chưa lắp ngay. Anh em cần mình lại chuyển thôi ah. Cơ bản là nhìn em nó bé bé xinh xinh, cũng đẹp đó bác

----------


## anhxco

> Lắp máy thì đúng là lắp máy, nhưng chưa lắp ngay. Anh em cần mình lại chuyển thôi ah. Cơ bản là nhìn em nó bé bé xinh xinh, cũng đẹp đó bác


HiHi, tính về tính cấp thiết bác cần hơn em, e về giờ vất đó cũng chưa dùng ạ, với lại chưa có con motor 5 phase, mà ráp e nghĩ nên dùng mấy bộ giống nhau cho nó đồng bộ, bác giữ lại 3 bộ thì có phải hay không ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> HiHi, tính về tính cấp thiết bác cần hơn em, e về giờ vất đó cũng chưa dùng ạ, với lại chưa có con motor 5 phase, mà ráp e nghĩ nên dùng mấy bộ giống nhau cho nó đồng bộ, bác giữ lại 3 bộ thì có phải hay không ạ.


 Mục đích là em cũng học đòi "em yêu khoa học" nữa. Em khoái servo hơn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lắp máy thì đúng là lắp máy, nhưng chưa lắp ngay. Anh em cần mình lại chuyển thôi ah. Cơ bản là nhìn em nó bé bé xinh xinh, cũng đẹp đó bác


Hehe, đồ công nghệ cũng i chang mấy em xinh xinh, chưa có thì muốn có, có rồi vọc ít bữa lại chán thôi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hehe, đồ công nghệ cũng i chang mấy em xinh xinh, chưa có thì muốn có, có rồi vọc ít bữa lại chán thôi


 heee, nói thật với bác là ngắm em còn chưa kịp ngắm, chứ đừng nói là "chọc" à quên vọc  :Big Grin:  , thấy ít nói mang ra khoe mình cho hắn hết cái chơi thôi ah  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> heee, nói thật với bác là ngắm em còn chưa kịp ngắm, chứ đừng nói là "chọc" à quên vọc  , thấy ít nói mang ra khoe mình cho hắn hết cái chơi thôi ah


Hừm tôi đang làm mạch planet usb . hết chơi đâu mà hết. Nhà còn cả lố m542 ko thèm sờ. Hê hê mấy ngày nghỉ bao dự định giờ chả còn gì. Post cho các pác xem con stk chạy 7000vp vậy

----------


## ngocanhld2802

ấy ấy, bác có mấy con 542-005 ko nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hừm tôi đang làm mạch planet usb . hết chơi đâu mà hết. Nhà còn cả lố m542 ko thèm sờ. Hê hê mấy ngày nghỉ bao dự định giờ chả còn gì. Post cho các pác xem con stk chạy 7000vp vậy


hehe cụ chay 7k rpm. cụ ấn estop phát xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Hừm tôi đang làm mạch planet usb . hết chơi đâu mà hết. Nhà còn cả lố m542 ko thèm sờ. Hê hê mấy ngày nghỉ bao dự định giờ chả còn gì. Post cho các pác xem con stk chạy 7000vp vậy


hehe cụ chay 7k rpm. cụ ấn estop phát xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> hehe cụ chay 7k rpm. cụ ấn estop phát xem sao


có lun xin đợi 5p

----------


## ít nói

cụ xem êm và dữ ko. hê hê ko khéo vứt thần tượng dm542 của cụ linh vào xó mất

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

sao khi dừng lại vẩn còn tiếng rít của động cơ ah?

dòng DM của leadshine, vô địch vì tốc độ dưới 200RPM nhé, like servo

b.r

----------


## ít nói

rít đâu mà rít ạ. tại hình xấu quá nên lúc nó chậm cụ ko để ý còn lúc dừng là im lắm hê hê. com bo đó chưa tới 300k đòi hỏi hơn liệu có quá đáng ko ạ

----------


## ít nói

> sao khi dừng lại vẩn còn tiếng rít của động cơ ah?
> 
> dòng DM của leadshine, vô địch vì tốc độ dưới 200RPM nhé, like servo
> 
> b.r


em chán m542 nên làm 3 con 
http://www.aibang.com/guangzhou/jian...af82cafb3b297/
này rồi ạ. thấy nó toàn chữ nho đâm lại mê thế là click và chờ đợi.

----------


## nhatson

> rít đâu mà rít ạ. tại hình xấu quá nên lúc nó chậm cụ ko để ý còn lúc dừng là im lắm hê hê. com bo đó chưa tới 300k đòi hỏi hơn liệu có quá đáng ko ạ


em nghe nó rít rõ mà, lần nào cũng vậy, động co dừng nhưng giống như xung vẫn cấp vào, 1 lúc sau tần số thấp, cốt motor còn nhúc nhích phát mà

300k là quá tốt về giá/ hiệu năng ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

chán quá nên em làm 3 em này  SH-20504E toàn chữ nho nên mê mẩn bài kia post link đợi mod lâu nên làm lại

----------


## nhatson

chân cẳng con này cũng bthuong như mọi con chai na thôi mà?

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> chân cẳng con này cũng bthuong như mọi con chai na thôi mà?
> 
> b.r


Chơi đc m542 ko pác 200rpm êm như nên ko ?

----------


## nhatson

> Chơi đc m542 ko pác 200rpm êm như nên ko ?


????

em có gởi cái clip test, DM dưới 200RPM như servo , còn nhanh hơn thì bt như cân đường hộp sữa

----------


## ít nói

ko bít dòng nd có phải là digital ko nữa vì emt hấy ghi nd-dm nhỡ nhầm sang analog thì hơi buồn
hài bắt đầu dao động. tí . chả nhẽ Digital kinh thế. chắc tự giảm vi bước khi chậm đây mà. em đoán thế giờ đi tìm xem con nào rẻ bê về .

----------


## anhxco

> cụ xem êm và dữ ko. hê hê ko khéo vứt thần tượng dm542 của cụ linh vào xó mất


gớm, mấy cụ này nhiều đồ chơi thật, nhìn phát thèm .

----------


## ít nói

> gớm, mấy cụ này nhiều đồ chơi thật, nhìn phát thèm .


đồ chơi thì phải hỏi pác nhatson. còn mình toàn đồ cỏ có thể mua dễ dàng còn của pác nhatson có thứ muốn mua cũng khó

----------


## nhatson

dòng DM có sub microstep như cụ nói, nó còn có 3 vòng PID cho 3 điểm rung động của step 2 phase
ngàoi ra em nó chác củng còn có digital fliter nữa ah, > xung mach3 qua LPT có hơi jitter tí thì em nó cũng xử lí tốt

vấn đề là .... trên 500RPM moment quay ko bằng analog>>> 3 phase vửa ko bị rung động cộng hưởng vừa moment tốt khi chạy nhanh, có điều giá cao hơn > mà hiệu năng tốt hơn/ chi phí phải cao  hơn chứ ah

----------


## nhatson

> ko bít dòng nd có phải là digital ko nữa vì emt hấy ghi nd-dm nhỡ nhầm sang analog thì hơi buồn
> hài bắt đầu dao động. tí . chả nhẽ Digital kinh thế. chắc tự giảm vi bước khi chậm đây mà. em đoán thế giờ đi tìm xem con nào rẻ bê về .


báo cáo, dòng DM phải có cổng RS232 ( trên drive là jack rj11) dip số 4 on/off nhanh sẽ auto turnning, ko thoả mãn có thể conect bằng RS232 để turning manual ah

ND556 hình như là analog cao cấp ah ( có thể chú nào đó OEM cho leadshine)

----------


## CKD

Gúm thật, tớ test stk672-008 tới 1700 qua lpt vs mach3 & 24v đã thấy nó chiến lắm rồi. Giờ xem cái clip,  tớ bỏ 542, chuyển qua stk thôi, giữ lại mấy em dm442 để yêu khoa học thoai.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

7K rpm bình thường ah, em chỉ quan tâm smooth và moment tốt tới 1000RPM 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> báo cáo, dòng DM phải có cổng RS232 ( trên drive là jack rj11) dip số 4 on/off nhanh sẽ auto turnning, ko thoả mãn có thể conect bằng RS232 để turning manual ah
> 
> ND556 hình như là analog cao cấp ah ( có thể chú nào đó OEM cho leadshine)


thực tế cổng rs232 đó thường bị bỏ đi để tiết kiệm chi phí. và gần như tất cả các bé m542 của china đều có chế độ tự động cụ thể là em nào cũng có sw4 half full để kích hoạt chế độ đó.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, cụ it noi ko đọc hdsd rồi nhé

----------


## nhatson

dm442 của em, ko bị tiết kiệm cỗng rs 232 đâu nhé

----------


## ít nói

Đọc thoánh có vẻ như để giảm dòng ko cần thiết lúc chạy 1 chiều . giảm tải .đỡ nóng đúng ko cụ

----------


## ít nói

> dm442 của em, ko bị tiết kiệm cỗng rs 232 đâu nhé


Mạch đẹp thật. Hơn m542 của mình hix. Nhìn đó em ko thấy đc analog và digital ở chỗ nào

----------


## nhatson

> Đọc thoánh có vẻ như để giảm dòng ko cần thiết lúc chạy 1 chiều . giảm tải .đỡ nóng đúng ko cụ


full = ko tắt dòng khi motor dừng
haft = 50% dòng khi motor dừng 100ms

với dòng DM nếu swith nhanh on/off trong 2s thì sẽ kích hoạt chức năng auto turniing, cái nay DM mới có nhà, M cụ gạt cả ngày cũng vậy ah, 
với dm cụ gắn motor 57 vào, auto turning phát chạy smooth ngay, gắn 86 vào chạy chán nản ngay, làm lần nữa là chạy ngon với 86, thay motor với điện áp thì nên auto turnning paht1 ah

----------


## nhatson

> Mạch đẹp thật. Hơn m542 của mình hix. Nhìn đó em ko thấy đc analog và digital ở chỗ nào


em thấy bèo hơn, m542/m860 là pcb 4 layer, cái DM442 với cai HBS86 em thấy có 2 layer ah

----------


## CKD

Con dm442 mình test với motor size60 thấy chán ngắt, autoturning thấy nó rùng mình mấy lần xong cũng thấy chán ngắt, cất vào kho tới giờ.  Chắc hôm nào mang ra test lại so với 542 xem thế nào. Chắc phải đi mượn cái osc cặp vào cho nó ra dáng là đang test.

----------


## ít nói

> full = ko tắt dòng khi motor dừng
> haft = 50% dòng khi motor dừng 100ms
> 
> với dòng DM nếu swith nhanh on/off trong 2s thì sẽ kích hoạt chức năng auto turniing, cái nay DM mới có nhà, M cụ gạt cả ngày cũng vậy ah, 
> với dm cụ gắn motor 57 vào, auto turning phát chạy smooth ngay, gắn 86 vào chạy chán nản ngay, làm lần nữa là chạy ngon với 86, thay motor với điện áp thì nên auto turnning paht1 ah


Đang bật cắm motor sau đó gạt lên gạt xuống 1 phát là em nó auto hả cụ . mai thử ngay he he

----------


## nhatson

on/off trong 2s 
với dòng DM thôi nhé

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Con dm442 mình test với motor size60 thấy chán ngắt, autoturning thấy nó rùng mình mấy lần xong cũng thấy chán ngắt, cất vào kho tới giờ.  Chắc hôm nào mang ra test lại so với 542 xem thế nào. Chắc phải đi mượn cái osc cặp vào cho nó ra dáng là đang test.



cụ xài motor dì ah? china news, hay sanyo/ vexta

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> cụ xài motor dì ah? china news, hay sanyo/ vexta
> 
> b.r


60 thì khả năng cao ko phải mới có thể là sep syn.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> cụ xem êm và dữ ko. hê hê ko khéo vứt thần tượng dm542 của cụ linh vào xó mất


Bác đang chạy STK này với áp bao nhiêu mà lên tốc cao thế, em cũng hay dùng mấy con này mà mới cho chạy tới 36v thôi mạch bác làm có gì khác không ?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> sao khi dừng lại vẩn còn tiếng rít của động cơ ah?
> 
> dòng DM của leadshine, vô địch vì tốc độ dưới 200RPM nhé, like servo
> 
> b.r


Loại STK này hình như cũng tùy theo loại moto thì sẽ bị rít hay không khi dừng thì phải , vì anh cũng đang dùng loại này thấy như vậy. Khi đang dừng mà rít nếu cho xung vào một chút có khi lại êm, cũng chẳng hiểu thế nào vì vấn đề này trình độ còn gà quá.

----------


## nhatson

> Loại STK này hình như cũng tùy theo loại moto thì sẽ bị rít hay không khi dừng thì phải , vì anh cũng đang dùng loại này thấy như vậy. Khi đang dừng mà rít nếu cho xung vào một chút có khi lại êm, cũng chẳng hiểu thế nào vì vấn đề này trình độ còn gà quá.


báo cáo, pwm thì sẽ có tiếng hisking, nếu fix fequency thì do layout + đặc tính tụ trở mà tiếng hisking nhỏ hay lớn
với chip drive, thường là sẻ có hisking , vì pwm theo pp fix offtime> tần số thay đổi liên tục > tiếng rít

30V với motor có L 1-1,5mh chạy 5000 6000 7000RPM thoải mái ah

b.r

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## ít nói

Em thì có cảm giác như nhó driver tầu tamk thời leo lên top về hiệu năng và giá cả. .có thể chính sách đi trước đón đầu của china đã phát huy tác dụng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

Cân đo đong đếm 2 ngày thôi chả tìm nữa nhắm mắt nhắm mũi bảo anh bạn gửi cho 3 con hãng
Syntron  cho khác lạ

----------


## nhatson

em dùng mach3, nên chạy haftstep thôi ah
tốc độ 3k 4k với step chỉ để trình diễn thôi ah

----------


## ít nói

> em dùng mach3, nên chạy haftstep thôi ah
> tốc độ 3k 4k với step chỉ để trình diễn thôi ah


lộ rõ rất nhiều đồ ngon rồi nhé . hê hê lâu mới thấy cụ khoe hàng.

----------


## nhatson

> lộ rõ rất nhiều đồ ngon rồi nhé . hê hê lâu mới thấy cụ khoe hàng.


chịu khó bỏ ống, lâu lâu lượn lờ gặp là múc ko cần suy nghỉ, chỉ phải suy nghĩ khi nhiều đồ ngon cùng 1 lúc , mà thời gian bỏ ống chưa đủ lâu  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Chơi với stepsyn 60 3A bác ạ.
Theo khuyến cáo nhà sx thì độ tự cảm có ảnh hưởng, nhưng không có thiết bị đo nên cũng không biết thế nào.

----------


## ít nói

> Chơi với stepsyn 60 3A bác ạ.
> Theo khuyến cáo nhà sx thì độ tự cảm có ảnh hưởng, nhưng không có thiết bị đo nên cũng không biết thế nào.


Mấy con stepsyn đó ko hợp với driver tầu. Em kobrox tại sao nhưng so với con vexta cùng thời vexta êm hơn nhưng so với step tầu hoặc nhật mới thì lại thua xa

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái bánh đai nằm trên đầu trục   moto lấy ra bằng cách nào, em nạy đủ cách mà nó quá cứng, bác nào từng tháo chia sẻ em với.

----------


## ít nói

> Cái bánh đai nằm trên đầu trục   moto lấy ra bằng cách nào, em nạy đủ cách mà nó quá cứng, bác nào từng tháo chia sẻ em với.


Cụ lấy cái cảo vòng bi. Ko có thì mua nhé ko làm ẩu cong trục là mệt đó à. Nếu khó thì pác hơ nóng trước sẽ dễ tháo. Hí pác show máy đi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ lấy cái cảo vòng bi. Ko có thì mua nhé ko làm ẩu cong trục là mệt đó à. Nếu khó thì pác hơ nóng trước sẽ dễ tháo. Hí pác show máy đi


Tháo ra tanh bành, lắp lại chưa xong, trục Z chưa nhẹ được, chắc mai đem đi doa cái lỗ lắp đai ốc vít me rộng ra tý để khử sai số gia công

----------


## anhxco

> Cụ lấy cái cảo vòng bi. Ko có thì mua nhé ko làm ẩu cong trục là mệt đó à. Nếu khó thì pác hơ nóng trước sẽ dễ tháo. Hí pác show máy đi


Cái cẩu em có mua thử 1 cái rồi mà nó bự lắm (hỏi cái nhỏ nhứt rồi đó) khôgn dùng đc, bác Thuhanoi xem mấy hình trên mạng chế 1 cái, em thấy cũng đơn giản, còn không kiếm gì kẹp giữa cái trục rồi ke lên đột phát.... nhẹ nhẹ.... hìhi e đùa đó không đảm bảo đâu nha. Mà trước giờ e không biết cứ đột với nạy tùm lum mà chưa thấy gì, chắc còn may.

----------


## ít nói

> Cái cẩu em có mua thử 1 cái rồi mà nó bự lắm (hỏi cái nhỏ nhứt rồi đó) khôgn dùng đc, bác Thuhanoi xem mấy hình trên mạng chế 1 cái, em thấy cũng đơn giản, còn không kiếm gì kẹp giữa cái trục rồi ke lên đột phát.... nhẹ nhẹ.... hìhi e đùa đó không đảm bảo đâu nha. Mà trước giờ e không biết cứ đột với nạy tùm lum mà chưa thấy gì, chắc còn may.


vậy thôi cách của mình ko so được với bạn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái cẩu em có mua thử 1 cái rồi mà nó bự lắm (hỏi cái nhỏ nhứt rồi đó) khôgn dùng đc, bác Thuhanoi xem mấy hình trên mạng chế 1 cái, em thấy cũng đơn giản, còn không kiếm gì kẹp giữa cái trục [red]*rồi ke lên đột phát*[/red].... nhẹ nhẹ.... hìhi e đùa đó không đảm bảo đâu nha. Mà trước giờ e không biết cứ đột với nạy tùm lum mà chưa thấy gì, chắc còn may.


Kiểu này sẽ cho trẻ con mấy cục nam châm hihi. Không có vấn đề gì mai mình sẽ có cảo SKF loại nhỏ (mượn thôi)

----------


## anhxco

> vậy thôi cách của mình ko so được với bạn.


Đọc lại comment dùm mình cái, thấy bác hơi có vấn đề đó, có thù oán gì không ta !!??

----------


## nhatson

> Chơi với stepsyn 60 3A bác ạ.
> Theo khuyến cáo nhà sx thì độ tự cảm có ảnh hưởng, nhưng không có thiết bị đo nên cũng không biết thế nào.


L cao> dùng drive điện áp cao

b.r

----------


## nhatson

motor có bánh răng như thế này, em thấy dùng cảo ko hiệu quả
đằng nào tháo ra bánh răng cũng sẽ bỏ đi, em lấy búa, ke kĩ đập vỡ, hoặc dùng đục bén đục bỏ

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Loại này em tháo ra rồi lấy kìm chết kẹp chặt bánh răng, sau đó vam chặt kìm chết lại lấy dẻ hoặc dây cao su quấn vào roto xoay vài cái là ra ạ. E dùng cách này với tầm 1 con rồi.
s: chỉ với loại cốt tròn.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> L cao> dùng drive điện áp cao
> 
> b.r


Cũng con này mình dùng với driver 120V thì không thấy vấn đề gì.
Muốn tìm hiểu kỹ chắc phải chơi cái vom có đo tự cảm quá.

----------


## nhatson

cụ ngâm cứu thử con này

http://www.uni-trend.com/UT58D.html

----------

anhxco

----------


## ít nói

> Đọc lại comment dùm mình cái, thấy bác hơi có vấn đề đó, có thù oán gì không ta !!??


vấn đề gì.  đầu bạn có vấn đề ý

----------


## anhxco

> vấn đề gì.  đầu bạn có vấn đề ý


Thôi, không nên tranh cãi, không nói chuyện dc với nhau thì im lặng, không làm ảnh hưởng đến topic người khác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> cụ ngâm cứu thử con này
> 
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT58D.html


Chắc phải mần 1 con, trước e có 1 con ghẻ mà die mất rồi, ít khi dùng đến đo inductor nhưng lúc cần lại không có, ức chế . hi`hi`
Thank bác!

----------


## ppgas

> motor có bánh răng như thế này, em thấy dùng cảo ko hiệu quả
> đằng nào tháo ra bánh răng cũng sẽ bỏ đi, em lấy búa, ke kĩ đập vỡ, hoặc dùng đục bén đục bỏ
> 
> b.r


Tui hay làm cách này, thỉnh thoảng cũng hư (bể cái vành) bánh răng nhưng thấy nhanh và dễ:


Các bác có mua thì nên tìm loại này, hình như 2 - 3 xị gì đó thôi àh.

Cảo được mấy cái bánh răng (bạc đạn) dày hơn do con bulong chốt ngang được dời lên phía xa 2 càng.
(Hình mượn của Audioman 71)

----------

jimmyli, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Tui hay làm cách này, thỉnh thoảng cũng hư (bể cái vành) bánh răng nhưng thấy nhanh và dễ:
> 
> 
> Các bác có mua thì nên tìm loại này, hình như 2 - 3 xị gì đó thôi àh.
> 
> Cảo được mấy cái bánh răng (bạc đạn) dày hơn do con bulong chốt ngang được dời lên phía xa 2 càng.
> (Hình mượn của Audioman 71)


Em cũng tìm lạoi này mà ra chợ hỏi mấy chổ không có, mua đại cái cảo 3 chấu to đùng về không dùng đc, hic.

----------


## ppgas

> Em cũng tìm lạoi này mà ra chợ hỏi mấy chổ không có, mua đại cái cảo 3 chấu to đùng về không dùng đc, hic.


Cảo 3 càng thì ngon nhưng khó xài cho mấy món mini...  :Smile: 
SG thì chợ dân sinh, nhật tảo, tạ uyên....

Mà còn một yếu tố ghi chú nữa, các bác để ý loại nào mà cái trục vít không quá to (khó cảo bánh răng, bạc đạn nhỏ nhỏ vì cái trục vít không xuyên qua lỗ bánh răng), cũng không quá nhỏ, sẽ yếu, tùy nhu cầu nhưng cỡ phi 10 là vừa...

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc phải mần 1 con, trước e có 1 con ghẻ mà die mất rồi, ít khi dùng đến đo inductor nhưng lúc cần lại không có, ức chế . hi`hi`
> Thank bác!


unitrend có phân cấp chính xác, mấy chú sai so thấp đắt phét đấy ah
http://www.uni-trend.com/UT58E.html
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác anhxco nhờ ông bebegat mua giùm đi, nhớ gửi ổng tiền ship & tiền cafe nữa cho nó fair.

Nếu bác ở SG, ra Tạ Uyên hỏi mua cái cảo 2 chân mini là có, cơ mà cái của em hơi dỏm, đang kiếm cái nào tốt tốt tí mà ko ra, bác nào biết thì chỉ chỗ với nhé.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, bác anhxco nhờ ông bebegat mua giùm đi, nhớ gửi ổng tiền ship & tiền cafe nữa cho nó fair.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG, ra Tạ Uyên hỏi mua cái cảo 2 chân mini là có, cơ mà cái của em hơi dỏm, đang kiếm cái nào tốt tốt tí mà ko ra, bác nào biết thì chỉ chỗ với nhé.


bebegat là ông ppgas đấy hả bác? hi`hi`, e ở Đà Nẵng, chắc khi nào có cơ hội đi SG chuyến rồi kiếm luôn thể, giờ mấy cái motor e dùng e đột hết trơn rùi, hih`i
Thank bác!

----------


## anhxco

> unitrend có phân cấp chính xác, mấy chú sai so thấp đắt phét đấy ah
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT58E.html
> b.r


Dạ, hình như em thấy cái gì cũng vậy, đến mức gần tới hạn thì sai số càng nhỏ càng mắc tiền, có khi theo cấp số nhân cũng nên  :Smile: 
mà con trên k đo đc ind hi`hi`

----------


## nhatson

hehe, con ut-58D thì đo được L ah hehe

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> hehe, con ut-58D thì đo được L ah hehe
> 
> b.r


hihi đúng rồi, đúng cái mình cần mà lại rẻ hơn,xem sơ qua thì thấy con 58E khác 58D hình như là 1 bên đo đc L còn 1 bên đo đc F.

----------


## nhatson

ut-58D đo được cả L và C ah, chỉ ko do được nhiệt độ thôi ah

----------


## anhxco

> ut-58D đo được cả L và C ah, chỉ ko do được nhiệt độ thôi ah


Ý em là tần số(frequency) đó bác.

----------


## solero

DMA của cụ đây cụ nhatson.

----------


## nhatson

hehe, tms320f2802, xịn đấy
chạy thử chưa ah

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> bebegat là ông ppgas đấy hả bác? hi`hi`, e ở Đà Nẵng, chắc khi nào có cơ hội đi SG chuyến rồi kiếm luôn thể, giờ mấy cái motor e dùng e đột hết trơn rùi, hih`i
> Thank bác!


Loãng kìa mấy cha, ông nhatson ổng giận ổng đổi topic thành "bộ sưu tập... cảo" luôn bi giờ.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> DMA của cụ đây cụ nhatson.


Dm của bác sao ko có cổng rs232 nhỉ nghi fake lắm

----------


## nhatson

> Dm của bác sao ko có cổng rs232 nhỉ nghi fake lắm


DMA mà cụ it noi, heheh nhiều khi leadshine fake của chú khác ấy chứ lại  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> DMA mà cụ it noi, heheh nhiều khi leadshine fake của chú khác ấy chứ lại


Sao pác bảo dm là digital phải có r232 để turning . nên cứ con nào thiếu là nghi vấn hack.

----------


## nhatson

> Sao pác bảo dm là digital phải có r232 để turning . nên cứ con nào thiếu là nghi vấn hack.


đời đầu nên chưa có turrning, có thể là bản chuyển tiếp lên dòng DM ah  :Smile: 
sau dm  là AM, rồi lại đổi thành EM rồi đấy ah






đây là tài liệu của TI , dùng tms32f2808 dkhien microstep, tài liệu có trước rồi leadshine mới có dòng step drive dùng DSP
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraau7/spraau7.pdf

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> đời đầu nên chưa có turrning, có thể là bản chuyển tiếp lên dòng DM ah 
> sau dm  là AM, rồi lại đổi thành EM rồi đấy ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> đây là tài liệu của TI , dùng tms32f2808 dkhien microstep, tài liệu có trước rồi leadshine mới có dòng step drive dùng DSP
> ...


sau vài ngày ngâm cứu lên xuống . có lúc suýt mua cân lên cân xuống cuối cùng em cũng đã thần tượng leadshire và chốt mua 2 driver am882h đú đởn chạy step 57( @@)
chờ đợi cái gọi là digital và auto turning .  mỗi cái tội là giá 1 cái driver gần bằng giá 1 con driver the bộ asm66ac  (tính giá china ko tính ở vn ) pác linh có con am882 trên tay review cho em cái thì tốt

----------


## ít nói

tạm cai video vậy .

----------


## Nam CNC

Hôm qua mới test máy mới hoàn thành, nhận ra được 1 điều là , tốc độ di chuyển nhanh quá cũng không có ý nghĩa gì nhiều. Vẫn ra sản phẩm tốt, đẹp nhưng không chính xác kích thước do spindle không đủ vòng quay, dao không được ngon nên không đạt yêu cầu.
---Cframe mini , dao hợp kim 3mm, spindle 3Kw ,18000rpm
---khai báo là feedrate 1200mm/min , ăn dao 0.2mm, tốc độ 18000rpm , chạy rất chuẩn , phi 8 là 8 
--- tăng lên F 2400 , sâu 0.2 , 18000rpm , chạy vẫn rất tốt nhưng 8 không là 8 , tầm 7.95mm
--- tăng lên F 3600 , vẫn ok nhưng kích thước không đủ phi 8

Chạy bằng anpha step , ăn vật liệu đồng thau, phay sơmi , 14-8.

kết luận, tốc độ chỉ là 1 phần nhỏ , khi nào tất cả đồng bộ thì ok , nếu F 3600 , chắc phải là 40000rpm , dao phải là 4 hoặc 6 mm , em ước mơ con spindle giống của Datron hehehe.


Drive quan trọng phải có hồi tiếp , không bị mất bước là ngon nhất chứ không phải là nhanh là ngon nhất... Đa số feedrate thực tế tầm 5000 là nhanh ( ngoại trừ mấy ông chạy gỗ 2D ), nếu visme 5mm thì số vòng quay động cơ là 1000rpm , bác Linh tập trung chuẩn nhất 1000rpm, gia tốc 1000-1500mm2/s --- lúc đó bác đỉnh nhất đó nhé.

----------

anhcos, ít nói, hungdn, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> sau vài ngày ngâm cứu lên xuống . có lúc suýt mua cân lên cân xuống cuối cùng em cũng đã thần tượng leadshire và chốt mua 2 driver am882h đú đởn chạy step 57( @@)
> chờ đợi cái gọi là digital và auto turning .  mỗi cái tội là giá 1 cái driver gần bằng giá 1 con driver the bộ asm66ac  (tính giá china ko tính ở vn ) pác linh có con am882 trên tay review cho em cái thì tốt


Am hình như ko có auto, nó fix với động cơ của leadshine cụ ah

----------


## ít nói

> Am hình như ko có auto, nó fix với động cơ của leadshine cụ ah


Xong đời em. Mai lại hủy

----------


## nhatson

> Xong đời em. Mai lại hủy


cụ nhìn kỹ có co cái rotary switch, tương ứng 16 loại động cơ của leadshine kìa  :Smile: 

con này vẩn có thể auto turning, cái switch có lẽ là cho tính năng sensorless stall detec ah
http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/AM882m.pdf

----------


## ít nói

> cụ nhìn kỹ có co cái rotary switch, tương ứng 16 loại động cơ của leadshine kìa 
> 
> con này vẩn có thể auto turning, cái switch có lẽ là cho tính năng sensorless stall detec ah
> http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/AM882m.pdf


Em vừa đọc manual . đúng là nếu motor của hãng thì auto lun. Nhừn ko đề cập đến hãng khác.

----------


## nhatson

> Em vừa đọc manual . đúng là nếu motor của hãng thì auto lun. Nhừn ko đề cập đến hãng khác.


của hãng thì vẩn tốt hơn ah, dùng 1 con L cao, chạy với drive 220VAC , ép em nó chạy với drive áp thấp roài phán ko ngon là ko công bằng tí nào ah
cụ dùng con nay với mấy con motor của CW bán đầy ở bắc ninh là okies ah

----------


## ít nói

Em vừa hỏi bạn tầu nó kêu vẫn ok . mà thôi nghi lắm em mua về lái con shinano 57 thôi mà

----------


## nhatson

cụ check L của con shinano là okies ma, tâm 10mH đổ lại là chiến được với mức 80VDC

----------


## ít nói

> cụ check L của con shinano là okies ma, tâm 10mH đổ lại là chiến được với mức 80VDC


Con  am đó áp 18 80v dc. Em ko lấy co H  còn check l thì em ko có thiết bị đo rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> motor có bánh răng như thế này, em thấy dùng cảo ko hiệu quả
> đằng nào tháo ra bánh răng cũng sẽ bỏ đi, em lấy búa, ke kĩ đập vỡ, hoặc dùng đục bén đục bỏ
> 
> b.r


Em mượn được 2 cái cảo, 1 lớn 1nhỏ

Cái này nhỏ nhưng chỉ lấy được motor có cổ dài.
Còn anh này:

To nhỏ, ngắn dài gì chơi tuốt


Bác nào ở ĐN  cần chiều mai, hoặc chủ nhật đem tới mình tháo giúp cho.

----------

anhcos, ít nói, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào vùng sâu vùng xa cần em " mua giúp"  cho cái này chợ trời hà hội biết mặc cả chắc cỡ 100k thôi , em cũng có 1 cái mua lâu chả nhớ bao tiền

----------


## anhxco

> Em mượn được 2 cái cảo, 1 lớn 1nhỏ
> 
> Cái này nhỏ nhưng chỉ lấy được motor có cổ dài.
> Còn anh này:
> 
> To nhỏ, ngắn dài gì chơi tuốt
> 
> 
> Bác nào ở ĐN  cần chiều mai, hoặc chủ nhật đem tới mình tháo giúp cho.


Nhà bác Thuhanoi o đâu thế?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhà bác Thuhanoi o đâu thế?


Phone : 09 34 27 37 77 sẽ được chỉ dẫn nhé

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuanlm

> bác nào vùng sâu vùng xa cần em " mua giúp"  cho cái này chợ trời hà hội biết mặc cả chắc cỡ 100k thôi , em cũng có 1 cái mua lâu chả nhớ bao tiền


Cái này nhiều người cần lắm bạn ơi. Bạn mua giúp mình một bộ nhé.

----------


## ít nói

hí thực tế rất đẹp đẽ có điều là cai chân điện nó bất thường . lại ở tít trên đầu

http://www.mediafire.com/view/v24h91...6_10.00.09.jpg

----------


## thuhanoi

> hí thực tế rất đẹp đẽ có điều là cai chân điện nó bất thường . lại ở tít trên đầu
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/v24h91...6_10.00.09.jpg


Cái này khéo thiết kế tý là nó sẽ rất đẹp đó bác, nó chỉ đưa mông ra thôi chứ không lộ hàng

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cái này nhiều người cần lắm bạn ơi. Bạn mua giúp mình một bộ nhé.


ok có gì inbox mình số đt , lúc nào mình tiện đường ra chợ mua luôn hộ cho , cần gì nghĩ mú nốt luôn cho bõ công chuyển hàng , mua hết 100k chuyển hết 100k cũng tội  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

đã nhận dược viện trợ của cụ ngocanhld2802 
mần thịt em nó ngay






video comming soon

----------

ít nói, ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

đã up video xong, em test với vexta pk569-A, loại này dung với drive 100VAC thì phải, cơ bản là chạy được , cụ it noi đấu dây thế nào mà ko chạy được nhẩy



motor áp cao, chạy với drive áp thấp nên ko hiệu quả chút nào, chạy chậm ko smooth, và cũng ko chạy nhanh được
mai em lượn chợ kiếm con 5 phase sanyo gỡ máy poto, loại đó chắc chạy áp thấp được

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

ngocanhld2802 , 
em nói dây dúng thứ tự penta gon là chạy
có 5 dây, 2 dây kế nhau sẽ có R thấp hơn so với 3 dây còn lại, cứ thế lắp vào là chạy, em ko quan tâm tới màu sắc dây

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác Nhatson lại trúng mánh của "Nai già ngơ ngác" tên " nà" ít lói rồi ... heeeeeeeee

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

tình hình đo đạc, chú này dùng Tl494 cho kiểm soát dòng, tần số lên tới 75khz, hơi khác người  :Frown:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thấy nó bé tý, xinh xinh nên thinh thích
 Bác cố mượn được ở đâu con sanyo 10 dây, cho nó về 5 dây rồi chỉ cho em cách đấu với. thanks bác!

----------


## ít nói

> đã nhận dược viện trợ của cụ ngocanhld2802 
> mần thịt em nó ngay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video comming soon


Hóng hê hê đến tay cụ đc việc quá. Để tay em chả ra gì

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy nó bé tý, xinh xinh nên thinh thích
>  Bác cố mượn được ở đâu con sanyo 10 dây, cho nó về 5 dây rồi chỉ cho em cách đấu với. thanks bác!


check màu dây motor của cụ nhé

cụ check xem có cái này giống màu ko nhé

----------


## ít nói

> đã up video xong, em test với vexta pk569-A, loại này dung với drive 100VAC thì phải, cơ bản là chạy được , cụ it noi đấu dây thế nào mà ko chạy được nhẩy
> 
> 
> 
> motor áp cao, chạy với drive áp thấp nên ko hiệu quả chút nào, chạy chậm ko smooth, và cũng ko chạy nhanh được
> mai em lượn chợ kiếm con 5 phase sanyo gỡ máy poto, loại đó chắc chạy áp thấp được
> 
> b.r


ối


> đã up video xong, em test với vexta pk569-A, loại này dung với drive 100VAC thì phải, cơ bản là chạy được , cụ it noi đấu dây thế nào mà ko chạy được nhẩy
> 
> 
> 
> motor áp cao, chạy với drive áp thấp nên ko hiệu quả chút nào, chạy chậm ko smooth, và cũng ko chạy nhanh được
> mai em lượn chợ kiếm con 5 phase sanyo gỡ máy poto, loại đó chắc chạy áp thấp được
> 
> b.r


ôi chao ôi . em chơi con step syn vừa làm vừa test cho chạy file điêu khắc một lúc độp  1 phát rơi từ trên bàn xuống. tí nữa què chân.  vừa rung vừa lắc. ko đc em như thế này . nghi vấn cụ nhat son  " hack êm" 
hê hê các pác cứ ngâm cứu đi em đi mua dòng AM leadshire thần tiên rồi

----------


## ít nói

> Bác Nhatson lại trúng mánh của "Nai già ngơ ngác" tên " nà" ít lói rồi ... heeeeeeeee


hô hô còn nhiều người lắm . mà cụ cũng đâu ngâm cứu gì :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bao nhiêu gánh nặng đè lên vai cụ nhất sơn .
hôm tới em mua mấy con AM và chắc em chỉ chơi vài ngày xong lại sang tay nhỉ . êm như séc vo " trích lời pác nhất sơn"

----------


## writewin

thấy dạo này HBS có vẻ sôm nên em tháo 1 con ra chụp lại góp vui, bộ này của khách mua nhờ em thay lên máy mà khi nhận về đến xưởng thì thấy móp méo tùm lum, nên em ko nhận và gởi trả lại cho khách để gởi lại ng bán và sau vài ngày chờ đợi và bị gởi lại y như vậy với tem đã bị tháo nên em gở ra kiểm tra và chụp hình lại luôn, he he



cận cảnh tí, trên này đa phần IC đều bị cạo số ^^



nhìn chung thì ko khác mấy step thường bao nhiêu nhưng có thêm phần hồi tiếp báo lổi để ES máy

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> hô hô còn nhiều người lắm . mà cụ cũng đâu ngâm cứu gì bao nhiêu gánh nặng đè lên vai cụ nhất sơn .
> hôm tới em mua mấy con AM và chắc em chỉ chơi vài ngày xong lại sang tay nhỉ . êm như séc vo " trích lời pác nhất sơn"


  heee , con này em chơi với nó lâu rồi, giờ đổi sang yaskawa rồi

----------


## ít nói

> heee , con này em chơi với nó lâu rồi, giờ đổi sang yaskawa rồi


Hế hế . ac ko chơi vì chưa tới tầm
Tiếp chơi là thích . thích khó bỏ lắm

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> check màu dây motor của cụ nhé
> 
> cụ check xem có cái này giống màu ko nhé


Đây rồi bác Nhatson, hình như nó giống với hình số 2 của bác, bác xem giúp em nhé. :

----------


## nhatson

cụ nối thế này xem sao ah

1.gray+orange
2.green+blue
3.red+white
4.yellow+brown
5.purple+black

cụ đo điện trở check xem, chân 1 với chân 2 , và chân 1 với chân 5, điện trở sẽ thấp hơn so với chân 1 và chân 3 (4)

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cụ nối thế này xem sao ah
> 
> 1.gray+orange
> 2.green+blue
> 3.red+white
> 4.yellow+brown
> 5.purple+black
> 
> cụ đo điện trở check xem, chân 1 với chân 2 , và chân 1 với chân 5, điện trở sẽ thấp hơn so với chân 1 và chân 3 (4)
> ...


 Để em về em đấu nối thử, cảm ơn bác.
 lại vướng vào cái vòng luẩn quẩn rồi. Tối nay đi trung thu, tối mai + ngày kia đi khảo sát thực tế cái máy ... chưa biết lúc nào rảnh rang mà nghiên cứu bác ah.

----------


## nhatson

ko sao đâu ah, cụ đi trung thu với khảo sát máy về topic vẫn nằm đây cho cụ nghiên cứu ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## hadenki

Mình có 2 bộ driver 3 phase như hình
Không biết motor 2 phase, 3 phase & 5 phase hơn nhau cái gì
Mấy máy khủng của China thì thấy hay dùng 3 phase

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình có 2 bộ driver 3 phase như hình
> Không biết motor 2 phase, 3 phase & 5 phase hơn nhau cái gì
> Mấy máy khủng của China thì thấy hay dùng 3 phase


Loại ni thấy thích đấy

----------


## th11

khỏe hơn 2 phase, êm hơn 5pháe

----------

hadenki

----------


## nhatson

> Mình có 2 bộ driver 3 phase như hình
> Không biết motor 2 phase, 3 phase & 5 phase hơn nhau cái gì
> Mấy máy khủng của China thì thấy hay dùng 3 phase


2 phase, đơn giản hiệu quả, giá thành hạ, vấn đề nhỏ là 2 phase > góc cơ khí và góc dòng điện trùng phase > cộng hưỡng > rung động
3 phase ,  5phase, cùng size khoẻ hơn, góc dòng điện và góc cơ khí lệch pha> ít bị rung dộng> mạch điều khiển phức tạp hơn > mắc tiền hơn 2 pahse

b.r

----------

hadenki

----------


## hadenki

Vi mạch phát triển nên bây giờ driver tích hợp trên motor luôn
Trong hình là step servo tích hợp cả driver. Chỉ cần cắm nguồn & chân điều khiển tới motor là ok, rất gọn, nhẹ, tiện lợi....

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

> Vi mạch phát triển nên bây giờ driver tích hợp trên motor luôn
> Trong hình là step servo tích hợp cả driver. Chỉ cần cắm nguồn & chân điều khiển tới motor là ok, rất gọn, nhẹ, tiện lợi....


Mình thấy kiểu này gòn mà không gọn.
Lúc đi dây thì có lẽ hơi nhiều dây, chưa kể dây tín hiệu đi xa dễ nhiểu à.
Mà con ni có bán không để e mua về sưu tầm  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

mí chú cool musle dạo này ra bãi nhiều nhẩy  :Smile: 
mí chú này comand dùng truyền thông là chính, step dir thì builin cũng hơi phiền

----------


## nhatson

em rất ấn tượng với drive của hàn quốc này, có khả năng phát hiện mất bước và trở về đúng vị trí ban đầu mà ko cần encoder

----------


## ít nói

> em rất ấn tượng với drive của hàn quốc này, có khả năng phát hiện mất bước và trở về đúng vị trí ban đầu mà ko cần encoder


Chưa thấy thương mại có lẽ chưa ổn định

----------


## nhatson

> Chưa thấy thương mại có lẽ chưa ổn định



1. hàng công nghiệp, nên chắc ko quảng cáo trên báo an ninh thủ đô hay báo nhân dân đâu ah. 
2. tính năng có thể là ko xuất sắc như màn trình diễn > tốt nhất cứ gắn cái home sensor cho lành  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> 1. hàng công nghiệp, nên chắc ko quảng cáo trên báo an ninh thủ đô hay báo nhân dân đâu ah. 
> 2. tính năng có thể là ko xuất sắc như màn trình diễn > tốt nhất cứ gắn cái home sensor cho lành


bao đời nay vẫn là encoder . rẻ và hiệu quả . còn công nghệ vũ trụ thì ko bít. ngoài nhóm driver tầu  và nhật em thấy nhóm driver hàn cũng tương đối nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

> bao đời nay vẫn là encoder . rẻ và hiệu quả . còn công nghệ vũ trụ thì ko bít. ngoài nhóm driver tầu  và nhật em thấy nhóm driver hàn cũng tương đối nhiều.


đám drive ở van môn có lẽ từ mấy nhà máy korea thải ra ah

trong này em ko thấy có đồ korea ngoài bãi ah

----------


## nhatson

mấy chú drv8811 của hãng ti lái stepper có vẻ tốt  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...0motor&f=false
một cuốn sách về động cơ bước,
khá bất ngờ là stepper motor nhật bản được phát triển từ fanuc, và cũng dùng cho máy CNC, tới thập niên 80 thì bị thay bằng DC servo 
xem ra sau 30 năm, lịch sử sẽ lặp lại

b.r

----------

ít nói, CKD

----------


## ít nói

Rô bô đang cố phục chế để dọn rác cnc

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Rô bô đang cố phục chế để dọn rác cnc


robot hút bụi ah?

----------


## ít nói

> robot hút bụi ah?


Vâng nó là hút bụi. Trước nhà chủ nó có con mèo mỗi lần bật nó lên là con mèo nhảy tót lên.

----------


## ít nói

Am 882 leadshire . 
Em vừa nhận .

----------


## nhatson

> Am 882 leadshire . 
> Em vừa nhận .


dòng AM đây ah?
phủ silicon lên con drive fet nữa, lạ nhỉ
chít điện chưa cụ itnoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hihi, vừa nhận hang của bác, hang em stk có chưa đấy

----------


## ít nói

> dòng AM đây ah?
> phủ silicon lên con drive fet nữa, lạ nhỉ
> chít điện chưa cụ itnoi


Am 882 cụ à . silicon là em chít hê hê cho nó bí hiểm . em chưa chít điện vid chưa có thời gia à. Mua về lại chán lun . cụ nào mua em lại sang tên giâ rẻ

----------


## thuhanoi

Giá nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## ít nói

> Giá nhiêu vậy bác


Giá 900 k bé cụ à . chạy êm dã man . 8.2a mà chắc em ko xài hết nấc bé nhất là 2.7a vẫn vượt ngưỡng 2.5a của em

----------


## ít nói

Kéo 7m/p vít me bước 5mm vi bước 16 êm ro moment vẫn còn . em chạy step 2.5a 1.8nm shinano mới 100%

----------


## thuhanoi

> Giá 900 k bé cụ à . chạy êm dã man . 8.2a mà chắc em ko xài hết nấc bé nhất là 2.7a vẫn vượt ngưỡng 2.5a của em


Thích nhưng chưa rớ được, hi, chờ stk của bác vậy.

----------


## ít nói

> Thích nhưng chưa rớ được, hi, chờ stk của bác vậy.


stk em đã hỏi lấy 20 bộ . nhưng hiện nay xưởng tầu ko gửi hàng hôm qua đã hỏi và nhận được lý do hắn bảo quá đễ chết bị khách phàn nàn nhiều quá nên ko dám làm nữa.
mặc dù đã chọn lựa stk xịn cũ. mới các kiểu cũng ko tránh khỏi quang tèo nên em sợ mất uy tín lại huỷ đi

thành thật xin lỗi pác

----------


## nhatson

> stk em đã hỏi lấy 20 bộ . nhưng hiện nay xưởng tầu ko gửi hàng hôm qua đã hỏi và nhận được lý do hắn bảo quá đễ chết bị khách phàn nàn nhiều quá nên ko dám làm nữa.
> mặc dù đã chọn lựa stk xịn cũ. mới các kiểu cũng ko tránh khỏi quang tèo nên em sợ mất uy tín lại huỷ đi
> 
> thành thật xin lỗi pác


các cụ DIY thử với đủ loại motor mờ, mấy con L cao dễ làm chip tèo
cụ itnoi thử với chip DRV của ti xem sao, thấy ngon đấy, dùng cho motor sizze 42, 57 thôi nhé

----------


## ít nói

> các cụ DIY thử với đủ loại motor mờ, mấy con L cao dễ làm chip tèo
> cụ itnoi thử với chip DRV của ti xem sao, thấy ngon đấy, dùng cho motor sizze 42, 57 thôi nhé


cái việc cháy đa số là do người dùng. nhưng với khách hàng người ta cứ thích thử tóe loe con nào cũng phang vô. và stk rất nhạy cảm. như 1 cô gái mới lớn rất chảnh
1 sự nhầm lẫn ko cẩn thận là em chết ngay.
và khách hàng ko cần biết đổi tại người sx và ăn vạ.  cái này pác nhatson chắc hiểu rất rõ

----------


## thuhanoi

> stk em đã hỏi lấy 20 bộ . nhưng hiện nay xưởng tầu ko gửi hàng hôm qua đã hỏi và nhận được lý do hắn bảo quá đễ chết bị khách phàn nàn nhiều quá nên ko dám làm nữa.
> mặc dù đã chọn lựa stk xịn cũ. mới các kiểu cũng ko tránh khỏi quang tèo nên em sợ mất uy tín lại huỷ đi
> 
> thành thật xin lỗi pác


OK không có gì đâu bác, có thì chơi không có ngâm cứu loại khác, hiện có con mo to 5 pha, bác còn driver 5 pha ngon bổ rẻ để em con ngâm cứu chơi

----------


## nhatson

> cái việc cháy đa số là do người dùng. nhưng với khách hàng người ta cứ thích thử tóe loe con nào cũng phang vô. và stk rất nhạy cảm. như 1 cô gái mới lớn rất chảnh
> 1 sự nhầm lẫn ko cẩn thận là em chết ngay.
> và khách hàng ko cần biết đổi tại người sx và ăn vạ.  cái này pác nhatson chắc hiểu rất rõ



chip amp em nghĩ nên bán combo , motor+drive đi kèm, dùng tá lả ko an toàn 

motor 42 hoặc 57 em khá ấn tượng với DRV

----------


## ít nói

> OK không có gì đâu bác, có thì chơi không có ngâm cứu loại khác, hiện có con mo to 5 pha, bác còn driver 5 pha ngon bổ rẻ để em con ngâm cứu chơi


Còn 3 kr-5mc . đó pác giá rẻ lun
Ko thì em này cũng êm lắm em vừa test

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác ib giá em xem thử nhé

----------


## anhxco

> Còn 3 kr-5mc . đó pác giá rẻ lun
> Ko thì em này cũng êm lắm em vừa test


Cái driver 5 phase tưởng bác NgocAnh lụm hết rồi!!?? 
Bác itnoi inbox mình cái, về ngâm cứu, mấy bữa nay ngấm cứu mấy con tích hợp mà dễ ngỏm củ tỏi quá.

----------


## ít nói

> Cái driver 5 phase tưởng bác NgocAnh lụm hết rồi!!?? 
> Bác itnoi inbox mình cái, về ngâm cứu, mấy bữa nay ngấm cứu mấy con tích hợp mà dễ ngỏm củ tỏi quá.


em dự phòng 3 chú chứ dại gì đưa hết  hê hê . tích hợp ngon mà trước em xài mãi chả ngỏn con nào. gần đây nhất bị chập mới dẹo 1 con tb trên đó.

----------


## anhxco

> em dự phòng 3 chú chứ dại gì đưa hết  hê hê . tích hợp ngon mà trước em xài mãi chả ngỏn con nào. gần đây nhất bị chập mới dẹo 1 con tb trên đó.


Bữa giờ hư hết cả 5-6 con stk rùi, nó cứ ra đi lần lần, hôm qua đi 1 con a4988, chắc test dữ quá, hic. Bực mình cho tủ hết k test nữa, chắc phải kiếm mấy cái driver như này về test thử.

----------


## ít nói

> Bữa giờ hư hết cả 5-6 con stk rùi, nó cứ ra đi lần lần, hôm qua đi 1 con a4988, chắc test dữ quá, hic. Bực mình cho tủ hết k test nữa, chắc phải kiếm mấy cái driver như này về test thử.


stk rất dễ chết. phả cẩn thận cực kì . pác cứ đem hết con motor này đến motor khác ra là . y rằng sẽ có chú ngoách. driver 5pha giá là 400k bé pác nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> stk rất dễ chết. phả cẩn thận cực kì . pác cứ đem hết con motor này đến motor khác ra là . y rằng sẽ có chú ngoách. driver 5pha giá là 400k bé pác nhé.


STk chắc bác nói đúng, hic.
Em lấy 3 con về cất tủ để dành bác ạ, có giá nào đẹp hơn chút không??

----------


## ít nói

> STk chắc bác nói đúng, hic.
> Em lấy 3 con về cất tủ để dành bác ạ, có giá nào đẹp hơn chút không??


ko pác à giá em đăng là phù hợp . pác ngọc anh cũng giá đó . nói chung là nó rất xinh xắn . hi hi

----------


## ít nói

Khoe típ 3 chú driver vexta . đợi motor của pác nam nữa là có cặp

----------


## ít nói



----------


## anhxco

> 


Bác itnoi sưu tầm nhiều hỉ, cho xem lòng mề đc k ạ?!

----------


## nhatson

cụ lộn về trang số 1, em có post rồi đoá hehe

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> cụ lộn về trang số 1, em có post rồi đoá hehe
> 
> b.r


HÌ, cái topic này nhiểu trang quá rồi cụ ạ, thấy ai cũng post nguyên bộ lòng, nên e nghĩ ai có post bài sau cũng chơi thế luôn cho nó đồng bộ.
Để e lộn lại coi.

----------


## nhatson

sát thủ mạch điện



b.r

----------


## ít nói

> sát thủ mạch điện
> 
> 
> 
> b.r


để dính nhiều chất xúc tác quá chăng. ( nhựa thông  , axit vvv)
cụ xóa ic bằng gì thế . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

máy mài loại cầm tay ah  :Smile: 
mạch đã clean sach bằng xylent  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## hadenki

Ít thấy ae đề cập đến Step 3 phase
Có mấy em Steppe 3 phase này. Không biết ae có driver cho nó không
Maker: Berger Lahr - Germany

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

Em có con này, đang bận làm con miniCNC nên chưa ngâm cứu, bác nào biết công dụng của nó kg ạ.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

pác nhất sơn ơi cho mình hỏi cái.
thấy ngoài chợ zời có 1 con này nghi án là driver apha nhưng không tìm thấy trên trang chủ vexta cũng ko hiểu tại sao nó lại ghi ac servo trong khi nhìn đám dây có vẻ như nó vẫn là apha step driver bình thường
http://media.daara.co.kr/sell/s_view.php?no=487081

----------


## solero

> pác nhất sơn ơi cho mình hỏi cái.
> thấy ngoài chợ zời có 1 con này nghi án là driver apha nhưng không tìm thấy trên trang chủ vexta cũng ko hiểu tại sao nó lại ghi ac servo trong khi nhìn đám dây có vẻ như nó vẫn là apha step driver bình thường
> http://media.daara.co.kr/sell/s_view.php?no=487081


Cụ không nghe cụ Nhatson nói ah. Đời đầu nó ghi là AC Servo nhưng sau lại đổi thành Alpha Step ah.
Vậy có thể nói nó là Alpha Step đời đầu ah.

----------

ít nói

----------


## vechai

mình có diều khiển mô tơ 3 pha nếu cần mình để

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ không nghe cụ Nhatson nói ah. Đời đầu nó ghi là AC Servo nhưng sau lại đổi thành Alpha Step ah.
> Vậy có thể nói nó là Alpha Step đời đầu ah.


thang pác kem . hô hô đã hiểu tại không va nên kiến thức nó ko vào đầu ý mà .

----------


## Nam CNC

khuyên bác Itnoi không mua , nó là AC servo thiệt đó , nếu 1 cặp thì nên mua , còn đơn chiếc thì không nên. Loại AC servo này thì dễ xài như anpha step , nhưng lấy con anpha step motor gắn vào nó bốc khói à , mà chưa biết em nào bốc khói , có lần lấy con servo motor kiều này gắn drive step điều khiển thử xem sao , nó cứng cốt , quay luôn nhưng quay kiểu gì không biết nhưng không đúng vị trí , nhưng chưa đầy 30 giay em nó nóng kinh hồn hehehe.


     Có ông bạn và chú Phuchnd xài rồi, nhận xét ngon hơn anpha step luôn vì nó vẫn hoạt động tốt ở 3000 rpm , còn anpha muốn lên kiểu đó phải có điều kiện.

----------

ít nói, nhatson

----------


## vechai

> Ít thấy ae đề cập đến Step 3 phase
> Có mấy em Steppe 3 phase này. Không biết ae có driver cho nó không
> Maker: Berger Lahr - Germany


mình đang có mấy bộ step 3 pha,ae nào có moto thì bán cho mình nhé

----------


## hadenki

> pác nhất sơn ơi cho mình hỏi cái.
> thấy ngoài chợ zời có 1 con này nghi án là driver apha nhưng không tìm thấy trên trang chủ vexta cũng ko hiểu tại sao nó lại ghi ac servo trong khi nhìn đám dây có vẻ như nó vẫn là apha step driver bình thường
> http://media.daara.co.kr/sell/s_view.php?no=487081


Cái Driver này đi theo nó là motor servo 3 pha luôn chứ không phải 2 pha như Alfa Step đâu
Thằng này chỉ sử dụng trong nước Nhật, kiếm manual cũng chỉ Japanese

----------

ít nói

----------


## thuhanoi

Đây là dòng xichma 5 của Yaskawa


(cuối cùng cũng không quay được vì trong đó không có sợi cáp nào)

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Đây là dòng xichma 5 của Yaskawa
> 
> 
> (cuối cùng cũng không quay được vì trong đó không có sợi cáp nào)


kheo lộn tiệm ràoi cụ thu  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> Đây là dòng xichma 5 của Yaskawa
> 
> 
> (cuối cùng cũng không quay được vì trong đó không có sợi cáp nào)


có datasheet rồi diy cái dây cáp dùng tạm đi chú Hoè

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Đây là dòng xichma 5 của Yaskawa
> 
> 
> (cuối cùng cũng không quay được vì trong đó không có sợi cáp nào)


nhìn đẹp quá! giá e nó ntn thế bác thuhanoi ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

@huy...Cái này chỉ nhà nước hoặc nơi chế tạo máy mới chơi bác Driver: 227940 Y Motor : 449500 Y (mà mở ra chẳng có 1 đầu nối nào. Mình cứ ngỡ là nó có các đầu nối đầy đủ chứ). Nhầm rồi luồng step driver mà, cái này là servo driver

----------


## ít nói

Đã test aphastep asm66ak với driver asd 13aa và asd12ac đều cho kết quả step nóng kinh khủng sau 1phút cắm có tiếng kêu xèo xèo . cụ  nào bít tại sao ko. 
Nguyên bản là dòng ak đi với driver 24v .có lẽ do trở kháng thấp của .motor gây nóng

----------


## nhatson

> @huy...Cái này chỉ nhà nước hoặc nơi chế tạo máy mới chơi bác Driver: 227940 Y Motor : 449500 Y (mà mở ra chẳng có 1 đầu nối nào. Mình cứ ngỡ là nó có các đầu nối đầy đủ chứ). Nhầm rồi luồng step driver mà, cái này là servo driver


khi mua servo, minh sẽ phải oder dây, cũng vài trăm obama đến hàng nghìn obama cho cable ah

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Đã test aphastep asm66ak với driver asd 13aa và asd12ac đều cho kết quả step nóng kinh khủng sau 1phút cắm có tiếng kêu xèo xèo . cụ  nào bít tại sao ko. 
> Nguyên bản là dòng ak đi với driver 24v .có lẽ do trở kháng thấp của .motor gây nóng


vexta là đồ đồng bộ mà, cụ xài lung tung tèo phải roài
điện áp phụ thưộc L và R, 
L cao> áp cao
L thấp > áp thấp

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> vexta là đồ đồng bộ mà, cụ xài lung tung tèo phải roài
> điện áp phụ thưộc L và R, 
> L cao> áp cao
> L thấp > áp thấp
> 
> b.r


Em cho chạy cố tèo òi . xin lỗi cụ nam em sẽ cố sửa lại nó cụ nhatson em sẽ cho nó hoạt động tốt . cơ mà đi tìm thêm 1 em ak nữa đã.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cho chạy cố tèo òi . xin lỗi cụ nam em sẽ cố sửa lại nó cụ nhatson em sẽ cho nó hoạt động tốt . cơ mà đi tìm thêm 1 em ak nữa đã.


vexta thì chịu khó đúng bộ ah, ko thì 100V ~ 220V tạm chấp nhận, nhưng cug ko an tâm đâu ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> vexta thì chịu khó đúng bộ ah, ko thì 100V ~ 220V tạm chấp nhận, nhưng cug ko an tâm đâu ah
> 
> b.r


220v đi với aa thì về cơ bản em ko thấy gì .về lý thuyết nếu cắm ac với driver aa step nóng hơn khỏe hơn nhưng chậm hơn. Và nếu để mức medium cũng ko vấn đề lắm còn ak với em có phương án cho nó rồi. Khả năng là 5050 .

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

5050 là sao cụ it noi?

----------


## ít nói

Chạy được rồi cụ à . hì hụi cả tối cũng xong . tháo ra hack
 Giờ chạy pà pà ko nóng ko xèo xèo .ak vẫn chạy tốt với kết luận cuối cùng là motor ak chế chạy tốt với driver asd
Driver ak chạy được với motor asm tuy nhiên tụt moment kinh khủng

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là hack motor hả ? thôi thì mai mốt có cái tem tím em mua tất vậy hehehehe.

----------


## ít nói

> vậy là hack motor hả ? thôi thì mai mốt có cái tem tím em mua tất vậy hehehehe.


tốt là khác ấy chứ . moment chả khác gì asm66aa . được cái AK trông con nào cũng mới đẹp

----------


## nhatson

> tốt là khác ấy chứ . moment chả khác gì asm66aa . được cái AK trông con nào cũng mới đẹp


hack drive hay hack motor? em nghĩ hack drive  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> hack drive hay hack motor? em nghĩ hack drive


hi cụ tinh thật . hôm nào rảnh em làm hướng dẫn cho mọi người coi. ko bít ai còn hứng thú với đám driver và motor đã 20 năm tuổi ko

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

khà năng là cụ hạ áp vận hành của hệ thống  :Smile: 
hơi phí, nhưng mà nều ko kiếm đuọc motor dùng vậy củng tốt chán cho DIY

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> khà năng là cụ hạ áp vận hành của hệ thống 
> hơi phí, nhưng mà nều ko kiếm đuọc motor dùng vậy củng tốt chán cho DIY
> 
> b.r


em hạ V cấp cho motor xuống . A em đẩy lên max . cơ bản board đk 2 con ko có gì khác nhau có khác chút phần động lực thôi à.
hoạt động trơn tru thử kìm kẹp để test thấy chả khác gì. cho vận hành 2 tiếng thấy tương đương nhau.kết luận láo lếu của em là ok  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
1 combo ak + 1 driver AA tổng có trên dưới 1 triệu đòi hỏi cao hơn em nghĩ là quá đáng.  Giá thành và hiệu năng như thế là tuyệt vời

----------


## nhatson

http://www.linengineering.com/conten...11-2012_HR.pdf
tài liệu về step của lin engineering
cty cỡ vừa của USA, em thik các hãng của US, cơ bản là to nhỏ dì cũng cạnh tranh khá lành mạnh, nên rất tích cực show công nghệ, máy hãng japan khá là mafia, thường làm việc trục tiếp với nhau, ko cần show công nghệ cũng có thể bán được hàng

----------

diy1102, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

chiêu mới cho cầu h lái stepper motor 2 phase bipolar
một sáng chế của lin engineering

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0110241597.pdf

----------


## biết tuốt

Hjc nhìn nhầm, k hiểu sao trên phone ảnh hiển thi được 1/2

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nó khác kiểu cũ ra sao bác? Em nhìn mà ko hỉu. Có vẻ giống lái 2 pha theo kiểu 5 pha?

----------


## CKD

Kiểu này thì dòng trên 2 phase luôn cân bằng a? Vậy vi bước nó chạy thế nào ta?

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, cái này dùng với motor 8 dây, để chuyển mode chạy paralle hoặc serial tự động  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào có vexta CMK chưa dùng thì cho em mượn phát nhé

----------


## nhatson

stepper motor basic tài liệu của parker automation
http://www.compumotor.com/catalog/cataloga/A04-A08.pdf
http://www.compumotor.com/catalog/cataloga/A29-A30.pdf

http://www.compumotor.com/catalog/catalogA/SectionA.pdf

----------


## nhatson

sáng chế motor step với damper tích hợp trong lõi

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0140239752.pdf

b.r

----------


## nhatson

băng sáng chế detec step mất bước

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0140077748.pdf

----------


## nhatson

bằng sáng chế, dùng 3 cầu h dkhien động cơ 2 phase

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0120091935.pdf

----------

trongnam

----------


## trongnam

> Có bâc nào rao trên đây bảo có 3 con, 100k/pcs mà. Trên taotac.com có A4988, có 95k, con này 2a thì pải ạ.
> Cái này bro nào nhận ic a3977 của bác nhatson thì cũng nhỏ như này ạ.
> Tiếc là để a3977 cho bác biết tuôt rồi, giờ lại muốn em yêu khoa học ic này huhu


Ý bác là con này à? https://taotac.com/sanpham/a4988-stepper-motor-driver/ , con này có 85k mà bác, loại này dùng để diy máy in 3D đó mà.

----------


## imechavn

Có đống động cơ chưa dùng đến chụp để góp vui với các bác, chắc các bác đoán ra loại nào với loại nào:

----------


## trongnam

hàng còn tốt không bác? Nhìn hơi bụi bặm

----------


## imechavn

> hàng còn tốt không bác? Nhìn hơi bụi bặm


Vẫn nguyên bản, đã test thử hết, tôi để hơi bụi!

----------


## ít nói

> cụ nào có vexta CMK chưa dùng thì cho em mượn phát nhé


20 năm từ khi có asm vexta em mới đc xài

----------


## nhatson

> 20 năm từ khi có asm vexta em mới đc xài


cái này cũ rồi mà cụ itnoi
cái này mới là mới nè, nghe đồn là digital curent control

----------


## solero

> Có đống động cơ chưa dùng đến chụp để góp vui với các bác, chắc các bác đoán ra loại nào với loại nào:


Đồng này là Ezi-servo phải không anh Dương? Có driver đi kèm khộng ạ? Vỏ driver màu xanh hay màu đỏ?

----------


## nhatson

> Đồng này là Ezi-servo phải không anh Dương? Có driver đi kèm khộng ạ? Vỏ driver màu xanh hay màu đỏ?


em đoán là sanyo denki

b.r

----------


## imechavn

Chính xác là Ezi - servo, chỉ có động cơ, tôi dùng chế độ step của nó thôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Chính xác là Ezi - servo, chỉ có động cơ, tôi dùng chế độ step của nó thôi.


cụ có hình cái ruột drive fastech cho em xin nhé

thanks 

b.r

----------


## imechavn

Tôi bận phải đi ngay giờ, hẹn bác tối chụp ảnh các góc cạnh luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## lkcnc

Hình như em có một bộ dạng này thì phải

----------


## lkcnc

> Đồng này là Ezi-servo phải không anh Dương? Có driver đi kèm khộng ạ? Vỏ driver màu xanh hay màu đỏ?


Chú vân du muốn driver xanh hay đỏ nào

----------


## solero

> Chính xác là Ezi - servo, chỉ có động cơ, tôi dùng chế độ step của nó thôi.


Vậy anh tháo Encoder chuyển cho mấy bác như nhatson, tuanlm, gamo ngâm cứu.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy anh tháo Encoder chuyển cho mấy bác như nhatson, tuanlm, gamo ngâm cứu.


ui trời, cụ lại vẻ chuyện, dùng cái đấy sướng roài mốt mua đâu ra nữa cụ KEM

----------


## solero

Ngâm cứu thôi mà cụ. Ngâm xong làm bản thương mại thì phải kím chỗ khác chớ?

----------


## nhatson

> Ngâm cứu thôi mà cụ. Ngâm xong làm bản thương mại thì phải kím chỗ khác chớ?


từ lúc ngâm cứu cũng phải kiếm part chuẩn cho đầu ra chứ ah, dùng đồ xịn roài mốt mua đồ xịn mới được ko lại phải kiếm lại nhà cung cấp làm mẩu lại đoá

----------


## imechavn

> cụ có hình cái ruột drive fastech cho em xin nhé
> 
> thanks 
> 
> b.r


Mời bác thưởng thức :

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

korea cũng hay cạo số thật , hix

----------


## ít nói

> cái này cũ rồi mà cụ itnoi
> cái này mới là mới nè, nghe đồn là digital curent control


cái drvier của nó nhìn ghét cụ nhỉ . nhỏ tí tí . yêu chế

----------


## nhatson

> cái drvier của nó nhìn ghét cụ nhỉ . nhỏ tí tí . yêu chế


5 phase và 2 phase bo giống nhau, hình như là chạy lẫn lộn được lun hay sao í  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> 5 phase và 2 phase bo giống nhau, hình như là chạy lẫn lộn được lun hay sao í


gì cơ pa . auto detect lun á . lạ quá nhỉ . ( cái này có nghe nói cụ đang làm )

----------


## nhatson

> gì cơ pa . auto detect lun á . lạ quá nhỉ . ( cái này có nghe nói cụ đang làm )


ui em có làm gì đâu, toàn chém gió thoai  :Smile: 
em thấy trong trang web giới thiệu thì bo giống nhau, có lẽ là code khác nhau thôi, còn kỹ thuật dkhien là như nhau






chung cả user manual
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product.../HM-60119E.pdf
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...VK-bochure.pdf

----------


## lkcnc

Nhà em cũng có mấy em nó, hình như còn loại xanh nữa thì phải

----------


## imechavn

Có mấy em autonics mở ra để các bác phân tích mạch:

----------

nhatson

----------


## imechavn

Test mấy chế độ điều khiển PWM của plc panasonics với step ezi và driver TB6600 - 4.0:

----------


## ít nói

Chưa quăng đc cái hình driver dòng ar cho cụ . hôm bữa có thấy qua qua. Nghe đâu cắm vô đời cũ vẫn ok . em ko đc thử ko dám chắc

----------

nhatson

----------


## tcm

> Test mấy chế độ điều khiển PWM của plc panasonics với step ezi và driver TB6600 - 4.0:


Hình như cái này bác Dương dùng chế độ pulse output của pana chứ không phải PWM.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

tôi dùng hàm f168 mà, sao bác nói vậy?

----------


## nhatson

F168 là position control > step/dir pluse generator

F170 mới là PWM generator

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

ồ đúng là vậy rồi, đang test mấy hàm của nó xem sao, tôi không nhớ rõ xin lỗi các bác, cảm ơn các bác nhắc nhở. Lúc nữa test hàm 170 xem sao.

----------


## tcm

> tôi dùng hàm f168 mà, sao bác nói vậy?


Nếu tôi nhớ không nhầm thì với PLC Pana hàm F168 SPD,F169 PLS là hàm xuất xung. Hàm F170 PWM mới là hàm điều chế xung.
(Tôi dùng PLC pana dòng FP0)

----------


## imechavn

Đúng như bác nói, dòng pana tôi giờ mới dùng tới các chức năng này của nó, trước chỉ dùng on/off

----------


## nhatson

hết bộ dk rồi, giờ qua tới công nghệ motor

----------

elenercom, Gamo, jimmyli

----------


## nhatson

tiếp tục với stator, quấn cũng từ từ đậm chất step




quy mô lớn phải chơi em máy quấn này

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

Thấy cụ đổi gió em cũng đổi gió chả bít hạng gì .

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

rotor có từ tính ko ah?

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> rotor có từ tính ko ah?
> 
> b.r


Hút sắt chùn chụt cụ à . cắm vô driver asd thường nó nhích cái thôi nếu giữ chặt ko cho nhích thì nó ko báo lỗi. Vậy encoder nó dí lun vào mấy cuộn dây lun

----------


## nhatson

> Hút sắt chùn chụt cụ à . cắm vô driver asd thường nó nhích cái thôi nếu giữ chặt ko cho nhích thì nó ko báo lỗi. Vậy encoder nó dí lun vào mấy cuộn dây lun


encoder nó giống ads luôn ah? motor cũng có 4 dây?

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Em nghĩ bản chất là encoder giống cấu tạo khác đưa luôn vô cuộn  stator . cắm asd  ok nếu giữ chặt driver ko báo lỗi . dây động lực 4 . encoder 4
Ps driver em kiếm ko khó cơ bản vì 75w chả thích . có 2 bé ai mua bán rẹ cho 450k 2 chú . thích driver thêm 800k 1 chiếc @@

----------


## nhatson

em muợn cái hình ebay, nhìn bề ngoài ko khác alphastep

----------


## ít nói

> em muợn cái hình ebay, nhìn bề ngoài ko khác alphastep


Thế em mới nhầm hê hê .

----------


## nhatson

cu itnoi có cả bộ ah, hay mới có motor thôi?
b.r

----------


## ít nói

Thiếu driver cụ à . cần thì phải mua thêm giá cứa cổ . hiện tại có 2 motor thôi.
Nó có thực sự à ac servo ko cụ . hay hạng lai tạp.hả cụ

----------


## nhatson

đúng nghĩa servo là step servo hay ac servo em nghĩ cần có torque control




còn step closeloop ~ semi closeloop, ko có  torque control ah,  torque phụ thuộc dòng, và dòng luôn ở mức lớn nhất

----------


## ít nói

> đúng nghĩa servo là step servo hay ac servo em nghĩ cần có torque control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> còn step closeloop ~ semi closeloop, ko có  torque control ah,  torque phụ thuộc dòng, và dòng luôn ở mức lớn nhất


thích ac servor thật . nhưng cư sphải đời nào cắm đc usb em mới mua ko cắm đc là đời cũ ko thích :
con ac cỏ của vexta kia có lẽ ko nên gọi là ac servo vì nó fix dòng luôn .

----------


## nhatson

clip là step full closed loop cụ it noi ah
hi2nh như dòng AR có chế độ full closed loop
b.r

----------


## ít nói

> clip là step full closed loop cụ it noi ah
> hi2nh như dòng AR có chế độ full closed loop
> b.r


nếu vậy thì theo em nghĩ dòng ac mới có mã đẹp đẽ Junma mới ra này cũng ko phải là ac servo vì nó xài như step 


https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/produ...servo-products

----------


## nhatson

ac servo có đặc tính dễ sử dụng như step, cụ mở motor ra check xem sao , em nghĩ con motor nó là PMSM , đặc tính tốt thôi, ko phải step

b.r

----------


## ít nói

có khả năng chạy xung Step DIR . ai có nhớ sử dụng

----------


## Gamo

em xin confirm là đã đem vài con AC servo chạy thử như step luôn mặc dù em ko đảm bảo là bác gắn con AC đó vào thì hệ thống CNC của bác chạy được  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói, solero

----------


## lkcnc

> có khả năng chạy xung Step DIR . ai có nhớ sử dụng


Nhà cũng có mấy chú và đã sử dụng thấy rất ok hehe

----------


## ít nói

> em xin confirm là đã đem vài con AC servo chạy thử như step luôn mặc dù em ko đảm bảo là bác gắn con AC đó vào thì hệ thống CNC của bác chạy được


à thì em cũng đoán thế nhưng xem clip quảng cáo thì tốt hiihi .

----------


## solero

CoolMuscle cụa em đây này:

----------

nhatson, thehiena2

----------


## ít nói

> CoolMuscle cụa em đây này:


cụ nhanh thật . hí hí thêm có 1 tí là con đó mach3 ok . tính ra bãi còn rất nhiều khá ngon em thích nhất cái mác nếu dán đô rê mon thì chất hơn.
thế mà giấu ko ném cho anh em . ( cụ còn con lực sĩ nào ko để em 3 con )

----------


## ít nói

hạng 6 dây lại 0.9 độ là hạng gì cụ ơi . bên trong cuộn dây có khác ko à
theo em hiểu thì nó chính xác hơn nhưng đọc ko thấy nói rõ là ngoài chính xác hơn thì tốc độ và mô men giữ có cao hơn . hoặc tốc độ có cao hơn ?

----------


## nhatson

dây em nghĩ ko khác, có khác là cái răng trên rotor và stator nhỏ hơn

----------


## ít nói

> dây em nghĩ ko khác, có khác là cái răng trên rotor và stator nhỏ hơn


theo tài liệu thì nó chính xác hơn và lúc dừng cũng ít lo quán tính . theo kn em đoán bừa nó sẽ ko cho vận tốc cao như 1.8

----------


## nhatson

lin enginering có dòng step 2 phase 0.45o


http://www.linengineering.com/stepper-motors/5704.aspx

so với loại 0.9o thì có vẻ moment tốc độ cao same same nhau

http://www.linengineering.com/stepper-motors/G5709.aspx

----------

ít nói

----------


## vancong88

Nhiều cái đẹp quá  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

em đọc tại liệu thấy dòng step lai của fastech cũng có khả năng tự chỉnh khi có tải . như acservo . apha không có và HBS cũng không có phải ko cụ

----------


## nhatson

> em đọc tại liệu thấy dòng step lai của fastech cũng có khả năng tự chỉnh khi có tải . như acservo . apha không có và HBS cũng không có phải ko cụ


1. alphstep dòng AR có thể có , user manual thấy có chế độ current mode
2. HBS hiện tại ko có

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> 1. alphstep dòng AR có thể có , user manual thấy có chế độ current mode
> 2. HBS hiện tại ko có


hôm nào em kiếm cái driver của nó coi sao. VN thiếu thốn quá  thua kém các bạn tây nhiều .

----------


## solero

Được ngày đẹp lột đồ 2 con bồ ra chộp ảnh khỏa thân xoá phông tí:

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Bon nớt thêm mấy cảnh girl xinh xoá phông

----------

anhxco, ít nói, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Bon nớt thêm mấy cảnh girl xinh xoá phông


hừm lắp vào mà hỏng của tôi tôi giết ông nhé.  khoả thân à 
thêm AK 24v

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Bon nớt thêm mấy cảnh girl xinh xoá phông


Chưa đạt, chắc đổi Con lens khác đi.  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Xóa phong xong thì bọn nó còn chạy được không cụ Kem  :Confused:

----------


## solero

Chạy vù vù ấy chứ he he. Để hôm nào em quay vi đê ô cho các cụ coi.

----------


## ít nói

> Chạy vù vù ấy chứ he he. Để hôm nào em quay vi đê ô cho các cụ coi.


sợ quá mau mau chuyển về trả cho chủ nó đi . chứ để đó ko khéo bị luộc fet thành fet tầu .  :Wink:

----------


## solero

> sợ quá mau mau chuyển về trả cho chủ nó đi . chứ để đó ko khéo bị luộc fet thành fet tầu .


Luộc đồ là nghề của mợ mà, thím cứ lo xa.

----------


## ít nói

Hẹn 2 ngày nữa ko thấy đâu đừng mong nhận được gì nhé

----------


## anhxco

Mấy con mini của mini, em order cái nì là do cụ NS xúi nhé.
DRV8825

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Con gì vậy bác?

----------


## anhxco

> Con gì vậy bác?


DRV8825 bác Gàmơ ạ!

----------


## Gamo

ui giời :x sao mà bác sang thía?

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con mini của mini, em order cái nì là do cụ NS xúi nhé.
> DRV8825


chạy thử với các loại motor xem có ăn được chip TB ko ah, 24vdc thôi nhé
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> chạy thử với các loại motor xem có ăn được chip TB ko ah, 24vdc thôi nhé
> b.r


hihi, cơ bản là e chưa dùng và chưa có con TB nào để so sánh cụ ạ, không lẽ lại order tiếp!!??

----------


## nhatson

> hihi, cơ bản là e chưa dùng và chưa có con TB nào để so sánh cụ ạ, không lẽ lại order tiếp!!??


cứ thử đi đã, chạy smooth là okies

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Bác vào Xì Gòn thì em tặng bác 1 con TB

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhcos

Con DRV8825 này chắc kích thước cũng như con A4988 phải k các bác, để tìm xem sg có bán con này chưa.

----------


## nhatson

pcb 2oZ vs pcb 1oZ

----------


## anhxco

> Bác vào Xì Gòn thì em tặng bác 1 con TB


hì hì, thanks bác, không biết hồi nào e mới vào đc, có điều bác bán thì e mua về test chơi.

----------


## anhxco

> Con DRV8825 này chắc kích thước cũng như con A4988 phải k các bác, để tìm xem sg có bán con này chưa.


Pinout PCB nó y chang nhau bác ạ. Em thấy https://taotac.com/sanpham/drv8825-s...-motor-driver/ có bán bác ạ. Cơ mà giá này hơi đắt, e chỉ ngâm cứu nên chơi ebay và chờ 1 tháng, hi`hi`. Mà bác anhsco mua về mần gì?

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Pinout PCB nó y chang nhau bác ạ. Em thấy https://taotac.com/sanpham/drv8825-s...-motor-driver/ có bán bác ạ. Cơ mà giá này hơi đắt, e chỉ ngâm cứu nên chơi ebay và chờ 1 tháng, hi`hi`. Mà bác anhsco mua về mần gì?


Con này mắc hơn rồi, mình dùng làm kính thiên văn vì nhỏ gọn, hoặc chơi với máy mài dao.

----------


## nhatson

https://taotac.com/sanpham/drv8825-s...-motor-driver/
em thấy chổ này có bán sẵn

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

> Con này mắc hơn rồi, mình dùng làm kính thiên văn vì nhỏ gọn, hoặc chơi với máy mài dao.


Dạ, tại hôm qua bác NS có cái video so sánh A4988 và con này, bảo con này smoth hơn nhiều nên e dợt về mần thử, với lại thấy specs và ngay cả PCB nó làm (4 lớp) thì hơn con A4988. Nếu bác cần thì e có thể để lại chắc tầm 1/2 giá taotac thôi à.

----------


## anhcos

> Dạ, tại hôm qua bác NS có cái video so sánh A4988 và con này, bảo con này smoth hơn nhiều nên e dợt về mần thử, với lại thấy specs và ngay cả PCB nó làm (4 lớp) thì hơn con A4988. Nếu bác cần thì e có thể để lại chắc tầm 1/2 giá taotac thôi à.


Mình cũng mua mấy con A4988 đủ xài rồi bác ơi.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sư phụ Nhật Sơn ơi, nếu mình dùng encoder với step, nếu mình detect được mất bước thì mình recover bằng cách nào?

----------


## CKD

Haha. Cụ Gà phát triển DC servo tới đâu rồi mà chuyển qua closed loop step rồi?
Em cũng đang théc méc giống anh vậy, brushless DC thì em còn hiểu được chút chút.. con step thì em chỉ hiểu ra lệnh cho nó chạy. Còn lúc đang chạy mà bị mất tốc (mất bước) thì nó phải sửa như thế nào. Với step khi chạy nó lợi thế nhờ quán tính, nên nếu tốc độ không ổn định thì nguy cơ lỗi bước tăng cao. Mà đã lỗi bước thì mất vận tốc.. muốn bù bước thì xem như phải start lại bla bla.. tùm lum thứ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, servo của em chạy ngon, chưa test có tải thôi nhưng sau thời gian nghiên cứu DC Servo, em tự tin có pp xử lý hết. Chỉ có vấn đề em đang băn khoăn là mấy chú DC servo của em ko có thắng. Do đó nếu dùng làm trục Z thì khi ko có điện nó sẽ như thế nào? Có điện thì nó chạy ngon lắm mà ko có điện thì em dùng tay xoay được => như vậy có bị trôi ko?

Trong khi đó em có 1 bộ Z có gắn sẵn con step + 1 chục bộ encoder sưu tập được =>  :Cool: 
Vụ step mất bước, muốn bù bước coi vậy mà sao em thấy rối rắm quá. Từ encoder => mình thiếu bao nhiêu bước => truy ra bước tương xứng cần phải đi lại? Vấn đề là mình cũng đâu biết hiện tại step nó đang align như thế nào mà bù bước?

Ngoài ra em cũng có 1 bộ Z rất ngon, có thắng, 3 pha => brushless DC hoặc AC servo. Nghĩ tới cảnh đọc tài liệu về Direct Torque Control rồi implement em oải quá  :Big Grin:  Theo lý thuyết, chỉ cần đo voltage & flux thì suy ra được vi trí motor => energize tương ứng. Em vẫn chưa hiểu làm sao người ta đo được flux trong pp DTC?

----------


## trongnam

> Pinout PCB nó y chang nhau bác ạ. Em thấy https://taotac.com/sanpham/drv8825-s...-motor-driver/ có bán bác ạ. Cơ mà giá này hơi đắt, e chỉ ngâm cứu nên chơi ebay và chờ 1 tháng, hi`hi`. Mà bác anhsco mua về mần gì?


mua ebay hết bao nhiêu 1 con vậy bác? Và có cách nào cho nó về nhanh hơn chứ 1 tháng thì phải chờ đợi mỏi mòn chắc bạc tóc mất  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ có mấy cách sau dây
1. chạy như servo, cải tiến chút là chỉ điều chỉnh góc bước khi lệch quá 1.8o, nếu góc lệch nhỏ hơn 1.8o ta chỉ điều khiển dòng , em nghĩ như vậy sẽ ít hunting + tốc độ dkhien có thể giảm xuống, step cứ cho chạy max 3000rpm <>50rps <> 10khz là đủ 
2. chạy kiều step , một số chú china và step close loop ngày xưa hay làm, xác định tốc độ thấp nhất có thể khởi động của step khi có tải( ko gia tốc) >A , xác định tốc độ lớn nhất step có thể chạy ( có tải) >B, 
nếu mất bước, > chạy ở tốc độ A và tăng tốc lên tốc độ B 
3. cụ xem patent cho alphastep của vexta https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US8810187.pdf

PS, cụ gọi em sư phụ em nhột chết. 
nay lại nghiên cứu vụ này ah, em cũng triển khai đây, vẻ pcb mãi 2 tháng chưa xong  :Frown:

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> mua ebay hết bao nhiêu 1 con vậy bác? Và có cách nào cho nó về nhanh hơn chứ 1 tháng thì phải chờ đợi mỏi mòn chắc bạc tóc mất


HIHI, e mua 10 con lận, bác muốn e ship liền mà, cơ mà e bán 5 con 500k e mới chịu à!!

----------

trongnam

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cám ơn bác! Để em đọc thử mới được :x

Ủa, mà sao bác vẽ PCB tới 2 tháng lận?

----------


## trongnam

> HIHI, e mua 10 con lận, bác muốn e ship liền mà, cơ mà e bán 5 con 500k e mới chịu à!!


Hix, giá đó thì đắt hơn cả taotac bác à, giảm nữa đi cho em nhờ, em mua ủng hộ bác 1 con. Mà bác nói 5 con 500k nghĩa là không bán lẻ 1 con hoặc 1 con thì đắt hơn 100k à? Bên taotac họ cho mua lẻ 1 con đó

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, cám ơn bác! Để em đọc thử mới được :x
> 
> Ủa, mà sao bác vẽ PCB tới 2 tháng lận?


em vẽ nửa dường để đoá, 2 tháng roài mà chưa them được tẹo nào

----------

Gamo

----------


## trongnam

@anhxco mà hàng của bác có sẵn cái tản nhiệt nhôm không thế? Trong hình bác chụp thì không thấy. Bên taotac hình như họ có cho kèm cái tản nhiệt

----------


## ít nói

> @anhxco mà hàng của bác có sẵn cái tản nhiệt nhôm không thế? Trong hình bác chụp thì không thấy. Bên taotac hình như họ có cho kèm cái tản nhiệt


Chuyển qua mua taobao.com 9 tệ 1 cái có cả nhôm tản nhiệt

----------


## Gamo

Nhiều cửa hàng online ship hàng thì họ bỏ miếng nhôm tản nhiệt ra để tiết kiệm tiền shipping.

Nếu bác ở SG thì ra Nhật Tảo, nó bán nhôm tản nhiệt đầy á, giá chừng 1k-2k/miếng nhỏ.

----------


## anhxco

> Hix, giá đó thì đắt hơn cả taotac bác à, giảm nữa đi cho em nhờ, em mua ủng hộ bác 1 con. Mà bác nói 5 con 500k nghĩa là không bán lẻ 1 con hoặc 1 con thì đắt hơn 100k à? Bên taotac họ cho mua lẻ 1 con đó


Hì, bác nên mua ở taotac hoặc nhờ bác itnoi mua cho, e mua để dùng chứ k bphải thương gia.
Thanks bác!

----------

trongnam

----------


## anhxco

> Nhiều cửa hàng online ship hàng thì họ bỏ miếng nhôm tản nhiệt ra để tiết kiệm tiền shipping.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG thì ra Nhật Tảo, nó bán nhôm tản nhiệt đầy á, giá chừng 1k-2k/miếng nhỏ.


Miếng nhôm nhỏ xíu, nhẹ lắm bác ạ.

----------


## trongnam

> Nhiều cửa hàng online ship hàng thì họ bỏ miếng nhôm tản nhiệt ra để tiết kiệm tiền shipping.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG thì ra Nhật Tảo, nó bán nhôm tản nhiệt đầy á, giá chừng 1k-2k/miếng nhỏ.


lại có vụ bỏ nhôm ra để tiết kiệm tiền ship nữa hả trời  :Confused:

----------


## trongnam

@it noi quan trọng giá khi về đến tay em ở VN bao nhiêu bác? em mua 1-2 con

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hồi đó em mua mấy cái board to nên nó mesage, xin bỏ miếng nhôm để tiết kiệm tiền ấy mà. Miếng nhôm của em lần ấy to hơn, chắc cũng nặng hơn cái board, x10 cái lên thì cũng tiết kiệm nhiều đấy bác

----------


## trongnam

> Hehe, hồi đó em mua mấy cái board to nên nó mesage, xin bỏ miếng nhôm để tiết kiệm tiền ấy mà. Miếng nhôm của em lần ấy to hơn, chắc cũng nặng hơn cái board, x10 cái lên thì cũng tiết kiệm nhiều đấy bác


thế nó có bớt giá cho bác không?

----------


## CKD

Thấy mục này chỉ nên bàn về sp, hoặc thêm nữa là trao đổi điểm mua hàng, tránh hình thức trao đổi si giá kiểu mua bán. Đề nghị AD thanh lọc để tránh loãng & lạc đề.

Vụ closed step em nghĩ trước hết làm được damping điện tử, filter (làm smoot tín hiệu) là đã cải thiện được độ tin cậy khi dùng step rồi.
Việc sửa sai.. em nghĩ mấy dòng như closed loop của leadshine thì cũng detect được đến 4000p/r thôi (vì nó dùng encoder chỉ 1000ppr, chạy x4 thì được nhiêu đó). Mà nhiêu đó thôi là thấy ngon rồi. Nó cho chạy vi bước nhiều hơn e nghĩ ko chính xác nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, như tình hình thì hình như Alphastep nó dùng resolver nhưng nó cũng chỉ canh lệch 1.8 độ rồi mới sửa thui chứ cũng ko đo tới mức vi bước. 

Em đang théc méc là step 2 pha có 4 sequence, giả sử do mistep, thay vì align với sequence 3 thì step mới align với sequence 1. Giả sử driver ko phát hiện, chạy tiếp bằng sequence 4 thì chuyện gì xảy ra? Step sẽ align với 4 ko? Hay là dừng luôn do ko thể nhảy từ 1 sang 4 được? hay là ko xác định được?

----------


## trongnam

> Thấy mục này chỉ nên bàn về sp, hoặc thêm nữa là trao đổi điểm mua hàng, tránh hình thức trao đổi si giá kiểu mua bán. Đề nghị AD thanh lọc để tránh loãng & lạc đề.
> 
> Vụ closed step em nghĩ trước hết làm được damping điện tử, filter (làm smoot tín hiệu) là đã cải thiện được độ tin cậy khi dùng step rồi.
> Việc sửa sai.. em nghĩ mấy dòng như closed loop của leadshine thì cũng detect được đến 4000p/r thôi (vì nó dùng encoder chỉ 1000ppr, chạy x4 thì được nhiêu đó). Mà nhiêu đó thôi là thấy ngon rồi. Nó cho chạy vi bước nhiều hơn e nghĩ ko chính xác nữa.


trao đổi điểm mua hàng thì cũng cần phải thảo luận cả vấn đề giá cả nữa bác à, mong bác thông cảm  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, như tình hình thì hình như Alphastep nó dùng resolver nhưng nó cũng chỉ canh lệch 1.8 độ rồi mới sửa thui chứ cũng ko đo tới mức vi bước. 
> 
> Em đang théc méc là step 2 pha có 4 sequence, giả sử do mistep, thay vì align với sequence 3 thì step mới align với sequence 1. Giả sử driver ko phát hiện, chạy tiếp bằng sequence 4 thì chuyện gì xảy ra? Step sẽ align với 4 ko? Hay là dừng luôn do ko thể nhảy từ 1 sang 4 được? hay là ko xác định được?



báo cáo, em nghĩ là sẽ ko sai seqence được, vấn đề ở chỗ tốc đồ điều chỉnh 
nếu điều chỉnh sai lệch fullstep, cần quét 10khz <> 3000rpm , tốc độ mà step khó đạt được > tốc độ quết nhanh hơn tốc độ đáp ứng của motor > ko sai lệch

to CKD, dùng encoder với step có chút thách thức, nhất là với encoder độ phân giải cao, lí do la step có độ rung, mà nếu encoder độ phân giải cao, cái rung của động cơ tạo ra jitter > bộ đếm encoder sẽ giao động khi motor quay mỗi bước

----------


## CKD

@trongnam
Mình thấy bạn thuần là thoả thuận và trả giá. Nó cách biệt khá xa với nội dung chủ đề này. Những việc như thế mình nghĩ nên dùng chứ năng PM thì hay hơn.

Xin lỗi lai spam.

----------

trongnam

----------


## trongnam

Ok, lần sau mình sẽ chú ý. Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

bàng sáng ché em thấy có thể tham khảo cho step closed loop control
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US5134349.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US4710690.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US4591774.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US3532958.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US3463985.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi...0130043822.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi...0070040529.pdf
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/vi.../US6140793.pdf
https://www.google.com/patents/CN201...CCMQ6AEwATi0AQ

cụ gamo thử với step 2 phase + encoder dô phân giải thấp, chạy như BLDC 3 phase với hall đi ah, smooth lắm ah, dkhien torque rồi dkhien phase squency nửa là ngon  :Smile: 
dưới 200rpm, em nghĩ step motor khó mất bước
trên 200rpm , chạy như BLDC là khỏi lo mất bước  :Smile:

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix hix  :Smile: ) để đọc mới được. Đủ để giải trí nguyên năm.

----------


## nhatson

animation động cơ bước và động cơ BLDC chạy các kiểu
http://en.nanotec.com/support/tutori...ors-animation/

b.r

----------

CKD, tcm

----------


## nhatson

clip motor bước ăn dòng theo tải

----------

ít nói, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Không thấy emconder hay resolver đâu cả.. nên chắc nó feedback bằng dòng hồi tiếp từ các cuộn dây nhỉ.
Tăng dòng chủ động theo tải kiểu này thì phải sensor được độ trễ do tải ở mỗi bước thì phải.

Càng tìm hiểu thì càng thấy rất rất nhiều điều cần phải tìm hiểu thêm. Càng học thấy mình càng ngu hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> clip motor bước ăn dòng theo tải


clip apha step ăn theo dòng tải

----------


## nhatson

> Không thấy emconder hay resolver đâu cả.. nên chắc nó feedback bằng dòng hồi tiếp từ các cuộn dây nhỉ.
> Tăng dòng chủ động theo tải kiểu này thì phải sensor được độ trễ do tải ở mỗi bước thì phải.
> 
> Càng tìm hiểu thì càng thấy rất rất nhiều điều cần phải tìm hiểu thêm. Càng học thấy mình càng ngu hehe


chạy open loop như bthuong thôi cụ CKD ơi, các cụ sách vở cứ nghĩ là step chạy là dòng ko đổi ko ah  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Một phần sách vở thôi ạ.
Với các cuộn dây thì việc dòng điện (nhất là có dao động kiểu chopping hoặc thay đổi cường độ hoặc chiều dòng điện) bị ảnh hưởng bở góc lệch giữa startor & rotor ở mỗi step có thể lý giải được. Nhưng mà.. nếu có closed loop curent control thì nó tự bù chứ nhỉ. Trừ khi là PWM cứng mà không có feedback về dòng cho driver. Hoặc chạy full/haft thì tình trạng như trên dể hiểu hơn.
Vụ này chưa khảo sát nên hơi khó suy nghĩ tí hehe.

----------


## nhatson

> Một phần sách vở thôi ạ.
> Với các cuộn dây thì việc dòng điện (nhất là có dao động kiểu chopping hoặc thay đổi cường độ hoặc chiều dòng điện) bị ảnh hưởng bở góc lệch giữa startor & rotor ở mỗi step có thể lý giải được. Nhưng mà.. nếu có closed loop curent control thì nó tự bù chứ nhỉ. Trừ khi là PWM cứng mà không có feedback về dòng cho driver. Hoặc chạy full/haft thì tình trạng như trên dể hiểu hơn.
> Vụ này chưa khảo sát nên hơi khó suy nghĩ tí hehe.


báo cáo cụ CKD , trong clip là em ví dụ, step hoạt động bthuong dòng vẫn thay đổi theo tải , ko phải tĩnh thôi ah

----------


## Gamo

Cụ CKD chắc đang nói vụ Back EMF

----------


## CKD

> Cụ CKD chắc đang nói vụ Back EMF


Nó đó bác... vụ này thì em gà rồi ạ.
Em đang có 2 mục tiêu mà chỉ được chọn có 1 vì cái bệnh viêm túi. Bác có cao kiến gì giúp em phát.
- Muốn đổi con lap mới.. vì con này đã theo em quá lâu.. giờ muốn đổi cho kịp thời đại, lên core con lap rồi thì mới core cotex gì gì cho mấy cái board.
- Muốn lụm con OSC để có cái mà vọc, rồi còn giao lưu chém gió thêm với mọi người.
Rất có khã năng là nếu khó nghĩ quá.. em sẽ bỏ luôn 2 mục tiêu này, chuyển qua mục tiêu khác.

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế, có 1 dạo em tính đo back EMF để phát hiện mất bước thay vì dùng encoder nhưng sau đó đọc thấy chưa thằng nào làm được, chỉ mới dùng back emf để phát hiện motor bị kẹt thôi

----------


## CKD

Ủa ủa.. em nhớ bác Nhất Sơn có đưa vài thông tin kèm clip.. step closed-loop bằng kỹ thuật back EMF thì phải.

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa ủa.. em nhớ bác Nhất Sơn có đưa vài thông tin kèm clip.. step closed-loop bằng kỹ thuật back EMF thì phải.


báo cáo cụ CKD, moi có stall detec bằng back EMF , chưa có closed loop bằng back-EMF  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Thấy cái này của một anh người Việt.. không biết thực hư thế nào nhỉ  :Big Grin: .
Nếu đúng là sản phẩm của người việt thì quá hay  :Big Grin: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy cái này của một anh người Việt.. không biết thực hư thế nào nhỉ .
> Nếu đúng là sản phẩm của người việt thì quá hay .


báo cáo, đề tài nghiên cứu khi tác giả còn ở bên korea
http://2007.iccas.org/submission/pap...0on%20FPGA.pdf
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login...mber%3D4913212

https://www.linkedin.com/pub/le-ngoc-quy/2a/921/235


b.r

----------

cnc300, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác Nhật Sơn làm đi bác, em đăng ký 3 bộ  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhật Sơn làm đi bác, em đăng ký 3 bộ )


closed loop với em vẫn là thách thức, dùng FPGA còn thách thức lớn hơn nữa ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ủa, mà bác đoán làm sao cha Quys ấy làm step chạy nhanh thế?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, ủa, mà bác đoán làm sao cha Quys ấy làm step chạy nhanh thế?


báo cáo , 3000RPM ko tải thì ko vấn đề, vấn đề tại tốc độ đó moment sụt giảm > cũng ko khai thác được > ko cần phấn đấu tốc dộ 3000RPM với step đâu ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ. Với lại hôm trước bác có nói về chạy step theo dạng brushless. Mình có tài liệu về nó ko bác? Khi chạy step theo kiểu brushless thì có ưu điểm & khuyết điểm gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ. Với lại hôm trước bác có nói về chạy step theo dạng brushless. Mình có tài liệu về nó ko bác? Khi chạy step theo kiểu brushless thì có ưu điểm & khuyết điểm gì?


khi chạy brushless step 2 phase tương đương BLDC/BLAC hoặc họ hàng  gần hơn em nghĩ là động cơ direct drive
http://www.motion-designs.com/images...s_Nov_2007.pdf

cụ dùng encoder để đếm, dễ nhất em nghĩ là 360p/r, dùng chính cái tín hiệu của encoder để đổi squence cho step motor > tương đương hạot động cua BLDC với hall sensor
lúc này speed sẽ quyết định bởi dòng diện/ độ rộng xung

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

BLDC/BLAC 3p thì hồi trước chơi RC cũng có dùng nhiều. Cũng có ý định chế cháo. Loại này so với AC servo thì gần giống. Có điều số cực nhiều hơn. Mấy cái dùn trong rc phần lớn là sensorless (back emf). Còn mấy bộ điều khiển này, để lấy nó lái thử con ac servo motor xem sao.
Mà mấy con này nó điều khiển tốc độ bằng tần số chuyển squence & điện áp cấp, có dùng PWM ko thì không rỏ vì nó không có điện trở đo dòng. Còn điều khiển qua hồi tiếp emf thì chịu, chỉ biết là nó góp phần sensor chiều quay & tốc độ. Vụ này chưa rành nenw không phán.
Mấy con sensorless này tốc độ phản ứng ở tần số thấp kém. Có thử qua mây con có sensor, chạy khoẻ và đáp ứng rất nhanh.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

có PWM ở mỗi pha đó huynh ơi . Khi tốc độ bị hãm do ngoại lực , thì duty cycle mở thêm để bù công suất . 
sensor chạy ưu điểm nhiều hơn EMF  vì nó cảm ứng chính xác vị trí cực từ của rotor kể khi khi đứng yên . Cái nữa khi đk có sensor thì cả 3 pha của motor đều ở mức tích cực khi chạy nên lực từ mạnh hơn . Còn sensorless thì lúc nào cũng có 1 pha nghỉ để lấy EMF . Khi đề pa thì sensorless chạy "mù" để lấy EMF nên đề pa chậm và hơi "lúng túng" (quay giật giật lúc đầu) .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

Và cũng vì thế nên driver hay  ESC BLDC có sensor thường có đảo chiều quay cho động cơ , chứ sensorless ít thấy (có nhưng hiếm khi được sử dụng vì nó chậm và không chính xác ). 
Đơn cử trong môn RC  thì xe điện  sử dụng động cơ sensored Brushless  mới đáp ứng được nhu cầu .

----------


## CKD

Lạm bàn thêm về tí RC brushless ESC chút nhé bác chủ.. vì nó cũng thuộc nhóm BLDC/BLAC.



Như sơ đồ trên thì việc điều khiển PWM nếu có thề chỉ có thể điều khiển theo squence, hoặc một phần từ back EMF. Không chính xác thì không đo được dòng phản hồi trên coil.

Xem thêm http://dronespersonalizados.blogspot...13/11/esc.html

Vấn đề RC brushless thì không còn mới.. do đó có rất nhiều thông tin liên quan có thể tìm từ google.com. Qua đó có thể dẽ dàng hiểu được nguyên lý vận hành của mấy chú BLDC. Nếu kết hợp với sensor, kết hợp PWM, mô phỏng sin, điều khiển chính xác tốc độ, chiều quay, gia tốc lớn thì việc biến nó thành servo thiết nghĩ không khó. Thêm mấy cái PID, PI, PD.. hay PIV gì đó là được  :Big Grin: .

Vụ này bác Gamo nghiên cứu từ từ nhé. Em thì mới theo học môn này.. nên em quay lại điều khiển RC servo cho lành hehe. Mấy cái vụ DC servo, BLDC servo, BLAC servo gì đó.. em xin khất.. chạy theo cho có tụ vậy thôi  :Smile: 

Bổ xung thêm Code for atmage328 theo sơ đồ trên.


```
#include <avr/io.h>
#include <util/delay.h>
#include <stdio.h>
 
#define TPC_PIN_INPUT() DDRD &= ~_BV(6)
#define TPC_PIN_OUTPUT() DDRD |= _BV(6)
#define TPC_PIN_ON() PORTD |= _BV(6)
#define TPC_PIN_OFF() PORTD &= ~_BV(6)
#define TPC_PIN_IS_ON() bit_is_set(PIND, 6)
#define TPC_PIN_IS_OFF() bit_is_clear(PIND, 6)
#define TPC_delay_us(x) _delay_us(x)
#define TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH 2437
#define TPC_READ_HALF_BIT_TIME_WIDTH (TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH/2)
#define TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH
#define TPC_WRITE_HALF_BIT_TIME_WIDTH (TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH/2)
 
enum TPC_battType_t
{
TPC_battType_Li = 0,
TPC_battType_Ni = 1
};
 
enum TPC_cutoffType_t
{
TPC_cutoffType_softCut = 0,
TPC_cutoffType_cutoff = 1
};
 
enum TPC_cutoffVoltage_t
{
TPC_cutoffVoltage_low = 0,
TPC_cutoffVoltage_middle = 1,
TPC_cutoffVoltage_high = 2
};
 
enum TPC_startMode_t
{
TPC_startMode_normal = 0,
TPC_startMode_soft = 1,
TPC_startMode_verySoft = 2
};
 
enum TPC_timingMode_t
{
TPC_timingMode_low = 0,
TPC_timingMode_middle = 1,
TPC_timingMode_high = 2
};
 
enum TPC_lipoCells_t
{
TPC_lipoCells_autoDetect = 0,
TPC_lipoCells_2 = 1,
TPC_lipoCells_3 = 2,
TPC_lipoCells_4 = 3,
TPC_lipoCells_5 = 4,
TPC_lipoCells_6 = 5,
TPC_lipoCells_7 = 6,
TPC_lipoCells_8 = 7,
TPC_lipoCells_9 = 8,
TPC_lipoCells_10 = 9,
TPC_lipoCells_11 = 10,
TPC_lipoCells_12 = 11
};
 
typedef struct TPC_settings_t_
{
char brake;
enum TPC_battType_t battType;
enum TPC_cutoffType_t cutoffType;
enum TPC_cutoffVoltage_t cutoffVoltage;
enum TPC_startMode_t startMode;
enum TPC_timingMode_t timingMode;
enum TPC_lipoCells_t lipoCells;
char governorMode;
 
} TPC_settings_t;
 
// initializes the settings to default values
void TPC_loadDefault(TPC_settings_t* x)
{
x->brake = 0;
x->battType = TPC_battType_Li;
x->cutoffType = TPC_cutoffType_softCut;
x->cutoffVoltage = TPC_cutoffVoltage_middle;
x->startMode = TPC_startMode_normal;
x->timingMode = TPC_timingMode_low;
x->lipoCells = TPC_lipoCells_autoDetect;
x->governorMode = 0;
}
 
// configs the settings struct with 2 bytes (which you should get from the ESC, but you can also store it in your own EEPROM or something)
void TPC_word_to_struct(TPC_settings_t* x, unsigned short y)
{
// map the bits to the settings
x->brake = (y & (1 << 0)) == 0 ? 0 : 1;
x->battType = (y & (1 << 1)) == 0 ? TPC_battType_Li : TPC_battType_Ni;
x->cutoffType = (y & (1 << 2)) == 0 ? TPC_cutoffType_softCut : TPC_cutoffType_cutoff;
x->cutoffVoltage = ((y & (0x03 << 3)) >> 3);
x->startMode = ((y & (0x03 << 5)) >> 5);
x->timingMode = ((y & (0x03 << 8)) >> 8);
x->lipoCells = ((y & (0x0F << 10)) >> 10);
x->governorMode = (y & (1 << 7)) == 0 ? 0 : 1;
}
 
// translates the settings struct into 2 bytes (which you can send to the ESC, or store in your own EEPROM or something)
unsigned short TPC_struct_to_word(TPC_settings_t* x)
{
return 0 | 
((x->brake ? 1 : 0) << 0) |
((x->battType ? 1 : 0) << 1) |
((x->cutoffType ? 1 : 0) << 2) |
((x->cutoffVoltage & 0x03) << 3) |
((x->startMode & 0x03) << 5) |
((x->timingMode & 0x03) << 8) |
((x->lipoCells & 0x0F) << 10) |
((x->governorMode ? 1 : 0) << 7);
}
 
// reads a byte from a psuedo 10-bit UART
unsigned char TPC_ser_read()
{
unsigned char i, x = 0;
 
TPC_PIN_ON(); // input
TPC_PIN_INPUT();
 
while (TPC_PIN_IS_OFF()); // wait for powerup if not already
while (TPC_PIN_IS_ON()); // wait until start of frame
while (TPC_PIN_IS_OFF()); // this period indicates start of frame
while (TPC_PIN_IS_ON()); // the first bit always seems to be 1
 
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH + TPC_READ_HALF_BIT_TIME_WIDTH); // skip
 
// read the 8 bits LSB first
for (i = 0; i < 8; i++)
{
x |= (TPC_PIN_IS_ON() ? 1 : 0) << i;
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
}
 
return x;
}
 
// writes a byte to a psuedo 10-bit UART
void TPC_ser_write(unsigned char x)
{	
TPC_PIN_ON(); // make sure
TPC_PIN_OUTPUT();
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
 
TPC_PIN_OFF(); // signal start
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
 
TPC_PIN_ON(); // first bit always 1
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
 
TPC_PIN_OFF(); // 2nd bit always 0
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
 
// send the byte LSB first
char i;
for (i = 0; i < 8; i++)
{
if ((x & (1 << i)) == 0)
{
TPC_PIN_OFF();
}
else
{
TPC_PIN_ON();
}
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
}
TPC_PIN_ON(); // leave as input
TPC_PIN_INPUT();
}
 
// must be sent after receiving configuration from ESC upon initialization
void TPC_send_init_ack()
{
TPC_PIN_ON();
TPC_PIN_OUTPUT();
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
 
// send pulses
char i;
for (i = 0; i < 6; i++)
{
TPC_PIN_OFF();
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
TPC_PIN_ON();
TPC_delay_us(TPC_WRITE_BIT_TIME_WIDTH);
}
 
TPC_PIN_INPUT(); // leave clean
}
 
// receive the ack from ESC after writing config to ESC
void TPC_wait_for_ack()
{
TPC_ser_read();
}
 
// receive current config from ESC
void TPC_read_init(TPC_settings_t* x)
{
// read in 2 bytes
unsigned short y;
y = TPC_ser_read();
y |= TPC_ser_read() << 8;
 
TPC_word_to_struct(x, y);
 
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH); // a small delay
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH); // a small delay
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH); // a small delay
TPC_delay_us(TPC_READ_BIT_TIME_WIDTH); // a small delay
 
TPC_send_init_ack(); // must be sent after receiving configuration from ESC upon initialization
}
 
// sends configuration to ESC
void TPC_send_config(TPC_settings_t* x)
{
unsigned short y = TPC_struct_to_word(x);
 
// start writing the config, LSB first
TPC_ser_write(y & 0xFF);
TPC_ser_write((y >> 8) & 0xFF);
// just a small note, these two bytes match the received config during initialization
 
// the settings are sent in this format
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x01 << 0)) >> 0);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x01 << 1)) >> 1);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x01 << 2)) >> 2);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x03 << 3)) >> 3);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x03 << 5)) >> 5);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x03 << 8)) >> 8);
TPC_ser_write((y & (0x01 << 7)) >> 7);
 
// this is where the string of notes would be, but I don't have that implemented, so these two are just null
TPC_ser_write(0); 
TPC_ser_write(0);
 
TPC_ser_write(11); // this is actually a byte count
 
TPC_wait_for_ack(); // do not unpower ESCs until the ack has been received, since it's writing to EEPROM during this time
}
 
static int ser_tx(char c, FILE* f)
{
loop_until_bit_is_set(UCSR0A, UDRE0);
UDR0 = c;
return 0;
}
 
static FILE mystdout = FDEV_SETUP_STREAM(ser_tx, NULL, _FDEV_SETUP_WRITE);
 
int main()
{
// setup for 57600 baud
UBRR0H = 0;
UBRR0L = 12;
 
UCSR0B = _BV(TXEN0) | _BV(RXEN0); // start serial port
stdout = &mystdout; // setup stream
 
DDRD |= _BV(4); // LED pin output
 
TPC_PIN_ON();
TPC_PIN_INPUT();
 
printf("\r\nTesting Begin\r\n");
// at this point, plug in the ESC to the battery
 
static volatile TPC_settings_t mySettings;
 
PORTD |= _BV(4); // LED on
TPC_read_init(&mySettings);
PORTD &= ~_BV(4); // LED off
 
unsigned short x = TPC_struct_to_word(&mySettings);
printf("Read from ESC: 0x%x\r\n", x);
 
// here we change all the settings
mySettings.brake = mySettings.brake ? 0 : 1;
mySettings.battType = mySettings.battType ? 0 : 1;
mySettings.cutoffType = mySettings.cutoffType ? 0 : 1;
mySettings.cutoffVoltage = (mySettings.cutoffVoltage + 1) % 3;
mySettings.startMode = (mySettings.startMode + 1) % 3;
mySettings.timingMode = (mySettings.timingMode + 1) % 3;
mySettings.lipoCells = (mySettings.lipoCells + 1) % (TPC_lipoCells_12 + 1);
mySettings.governorMode = mySettings.governorMode ? 0 : 1;	
x = TPC_struct_to_word(&mySettings);
printf("Sending to ESC: 0x%x\r\n", x);
// and send it back
 
_delay_ms(1000);
 
PORTD |= _BV(4); // LED on
TPC_send_config(&mySettings);
PORTD &= ~_BV(4); // LED off
 
printf("Test Complete\r\n");
 
// now the ESC must be unpowered
// then reset the system
// to confirm settings
 
while (1);
return 0;
}
```

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

http://robotics.stackexchange.com/qu...rushless-motor
http://www.edn.com/design/sensors/44...rol-Principles



http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1278317

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cao thủ BLDC tung chưởng tá lả, em theo mù mắt rồi  :Cool: 

Đang tính chuyển qua chơi RC đây... có điều chơi RC kiếm được tiền ko ta?

----------


## CBNN

> Mấy cao thủ BLDC tung chưởng tá lả, em theo mù mắt rồi 
> 
> Đang tính chuyển qua chơi RC đây... có điều chơi RC kiếm được tiền ko ta?


không có gì là không thể bác ui . Nhiều hay ít thôi . Bác CKD hồi xưa chơi RC cũng kiếm được coffe với coke đó! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

> Mấy cao thủ BLDC tung chưởng tá lả, em theo mù mắt rồi 
> Đang tính chuyển qua chơi RC đây... có điều chơi RC kiếm được tiền ko ta?





> không có gì là không thể bác ui . Nhiều hay ít thôi . Bác CKD hồi xưa chơi RC cũng kiếm được coffe với coke đó!


Gì mà ít vậy, kiếm được tiền đủ chơi RC luôn đóa...  :Cool: 
Chí ít thì báo cáo ở nhà là vậy

Mấy cái motor brushless trong RC là hạng ruồi bác ơi. Hàng dùng trong công nghiệp khó xơi hơn nhiều. Nếu không thì thị trường đã đầy BLDC giá rẻ rồi.

----------


## nhatson

một sản phẩm dến từ thuỵ điển, Brushless servo motor+ drive , với motor là motor của đồ chơi RC, mấy chú này có thể chạy 400% trong thời gian ngắn

----------


## Gamo

> Gì mà ít vậy, kiếm được tiền đủ chơi RC luôn đóa... 
> Chí ít thì báo cáo ở nhà là vậy
> 
> Mấy cái motor brushless trong RC là hạng ruồi bác ơi. Hàng dùng trong công nghiệp khó xơi hơn nhiều. Nếu không thì thị trường đã đầy BLDC giá rẻ rồi.


Ủa, kiếm tiền bằng cách nào hả bác? Đem RC đi bắn ruồi hả?

----------


## CKD

Thêm một số thông tin mà em tìm được về BLDC servo


http://www.students.tut.fi/~kontkant...drive.php.html
http://openservodrive.com/
http://granitedevices.com/

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

dự án chìm xuồng, nhái gecko 201, em định khởi động lại, có 2 câu hỏi nhờ các cụ comment

1. Vi bước các cụ hay dùng
2. dòng/áp motor các cụ hay dùng

----------


## Nam CNC

vi bước 1/10 ( 2000 xung cho 1 vòng )

áp 24-48VDC , dòng em chỉ thích từ 3A trở lại mà với áp thấp thì bác cứ đưa drive đúng Gecko 201 là 7A luôn cho xong.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> vi bước 1/10 ( 2000 xung cho 1 vòng )
> 
> áp 24-48VDC , dòng em chỉ thích từ 3A trở lại mà với áp thấp thì bác cứ đưa drive đúng Gecko 201 là 7A luôn cho xong.


thanks anh Nam

7A 80V > giá thành cao + cần tuân thủ nghiem ngặt hdsd ko thì hơi phiền khâu bảo hành ah
rác thải công nghiệp gia dình nhà gecko, trước em có tấm hình thùng rác bự như cái giỏ sắt hay thấy bên bải dương bá trạc cơ

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy chú Linh chơi đúng như con G250 đi , 24-48 V , 3.5A max.... con đó hơi tuyệt vời , mà mấy anh em diy thì chỉ cần cỡ này là đủ, và ứng dụng thực tế cũng chỉ cần thế này thôi , do anh em khoái đồ to , lắp router lớn nên  mấy em 86 mới cần.

Độ phân giải em thấy cần 2000 xung cho 1 vòng là quá đủ, không cần hơn , nếu trục A thì qua hộp số thì độ phân giải tăng lên theo tỉ lệ rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> vậy chú Linh chơi đúng như con G250 đi , 24-48 V , 3.5A max.... con đó hơi tuyệt vời , mà mấy anh em diy thì chỉ cần cỡ này là đủ, và ứng dụng thực tế cũng chỉ cần thế này thôi , do anh em khoái đồ to , lắp router lớn nên  mấy em 86 mới cần.
> 
> Độ phân giải em thấy cần 2000 xung cho 1 vòng là quá đủ, không cần hơn , nếu trục A thì qua hộp số thì độ phân giải tăng lên theo tỉ lệ rồi.


okies ah, target 4A 50V , đi sau phải hơn 1 chút chứ ah, thật ra làm vi bước khác cũng được, nhưng muốn save cost , nen phải bỏ việc chỉnh vi bước đi, cần thiết vẫn có thể option vi bước khác và cao hơn
em sẽ thử với CPLD maxII của altera, con này giá cạnh tranh và có nhiều logic gate nhất tính về giá/logic gate

----------


## nhatson

dự án step clone cheap phải xếp xó roài, thăm dò thị trường tháng 3 2014, thị phần step closed loop đã vượt qua step open loop 

Infographic: If You Use Stepper Motors Are They Open or Closed Loop? (2014)
February 2014 Survey Results Show 53% of Respondents Use Closed-Loop Stepper Motors

An electronic survey of Control Design readers was conducted in February 2014 in order to identify usage and application trends in motion, drives and motor technology among the industrial machine builders that comprise Control Design's readership.
47% of respondents who use stepper motors use open-loop steppers; 53% use closed-loop.


http://www.controldesign.com/assets/...ves-motors.pdf

----------


## CKD

Vậy đu theo closed-loop luôn đi bác Nhat Son. Kiểu gì thì open-loop bác cũng đã làm nhiều.. chạy cũng ổn rồi  :Wink: 
Làm thế nào để có thể tương thích được với nhiều motor step khác nhau để có thể tận dụng được nguồn step trôi nổi. Gắn thêm cái inc encoder là được. Encoder thì chỉ cần 500ppr đến 1000ppr chắc thị trường mình không hiếm. Khi đó có thể chạy 4X thành 2000-4000ppr là quá tuyệt  :Big Grin: 

Nhưng trước hết tính về yếu tố cạnh tranh thì xem xem gói chi phí trong khoảng <2,000,000vnd cho một driver 80V, 7A thì đảm bảo Ok không. Vì như thế mới tương đương giá của leadshine. Motor & encoder thì anh em dùng tự túc  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy đu theo closed-loop luôn đi bác Nhat Son. Kiểu gì thì open-loop bác cũng đã làm nhiều.. chạy cũng ổn rồi 
> Làm thế nào để có thể tương thích được với nhiều motor step khác nhau để có thể tận dụng được nguồn step trôi nổi. Gắn thêm cái inc encoder là được. Encoder thì chỉ cần 500ppr đến 1000ppr chắc thị trường mình không hiếm. Khi đó có thể chạy 4X thành 2000-4000ppr là quá tuyệt 
> 
> Nhưng trước hết tính về yếu tố cạnh tranh thì xem xem gói chi phí trong khoảng <2,000,000vnd cho một driver 80V, 7A thì đảm bảo Ok không. Vì như thế mới tương đương giá của leadshine. Motor & encoder thì anh em dùng tự túc


 1 bộ thì dễ hơn , còn motor+encoder tự túc thì hơi  căng , closed loop được rồi tính típ ah
về encoder thì em nghĩ ko cần độ phân giải cao, chú yếu là ko bị mất bước, độ phân giải microstep nó đảm nhận ah
theo em sẽ theo 2 hướng chính, về current control vẫn sẻ là analog 
1. fpga
2. STM32 + CPLD

b.r

----------


## Gamo

ủa, mình dùng CPLD cho vụ gì hả bác? DAC?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, mình dùng CPLD cho vụ gì hả bác? DAC?


bao cáo , cpld để dkhien chopper , bảo vệ vv và vv 
dùng logic gate thì ko thoả thik trong việc decay và nhiều thứ khác nữa ah, chì 1usd nhưng bằng nhiều logic gate , đơn giản hơn trong layout + khó copy 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em mới dịch thử trên CPLD emp240 của altera, 10uStep mất có 30% cổng, để nâng lên 50uStep + decay xen kẽ, xem mất bao nhiêu cỗng nữa, hi vọng con dư kha khá để ptrien closed loop , ko thi FPGA cyclon thẳng tiến

mạch nạp và kít ptrien có sẵn tại sì gòn , chiến thaoi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em cũng có 1 con y chang mà ngâm dấm nó cả năm ni. Để vọc thử, ko ra thì post lên nhờ bác chỉ  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, em cũng có 1 con y chang mà ngâm dấm nó cả năm ni. Để vọc thử, ko ra thì post lên nhờ bác chỉ )


trang tutorial em tham khảo là chỗ này ah
http://www.fpga4fun.com/

b.r

----------


## Gamo

À, chứ còn CPLD thì sao hả bác?

Em thì phát hiện ra trang này: http://www.hackshed.co.uk/getting-st...h-cplds-index/

----------


## nhatson

> À, chứ còn CPLD thì sao hả bác?
> 
> Em thì phát hiện ra trang này: http://www.hackshed.co.uk/getting-st...h-cplds-index/


CPLD nếu ko xét về kỹ thuật, chỉ xét về mặt sử dụng thì CPLD có số cổng logic ít hơn FPGA thôi ah
EMP240 là con cpld có số cổng/giá tốt nhất ah 
EMP240 giá cỡ 1.5USD. nếu ko đủ logic gate đổi sang xc3s50e/EMP4C6 giá cở 4USD có gấp 100 lần số cổng ah  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> À, chứ còn CPLD thì sao hả bác?
> 
> Em thì phát hiện ra trang này: http://www.hackshed.co.uk/getting-st...h-cplds-index/


chà chà, cái nì mà số cổng > 2 con số chắc  là ốm bac nhỉ ...  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> chà chà, cái nì mà số cổng > 2 con số chắc  là ốm bac nhỉ ...


xc3s50e ~ 50.000 cổng logic ah  :Smile: 

bad news, mạch nạp fpga aletra hết hàng, cần chờ 10 ngày, kỉu này lại tụt hứng roài  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vụ 10ustep là sao hả bác?

----------


## ghoang

microstep = 1/10. có lẽ bác Linh đọc qua tài liệu này nên nhiễm  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> microstep = 1/10. có lẽ bác Linh đọc qua tài liệu này nên nhiễm


nhiễm nặng ah  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Holys... thank kiu bác nhe!!!

----------


## anhxco

Bác Gamo ngó vẻ máu me nhiều thứ hỉ.
Em thường thấy mấy bác miền nam dùng VHDL nhiều hơn là verilog thì phải,không rõ bác NS chuyên dùng thằng nào?!

----------


## Gamo

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi đó bác

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Gamo ngó vẻ máu me nhiều thứ hỉ.
> Em thường thấy mấy bác miền nam dùng VHDL nhiều hơn là verilog thì phải,không rõ bác NS chuyên dùng thằng nào?!


verilog dễ hơn > em chơi với dễ thôi

----------


## ghoang

Cụ nhatson biết ở VN chỗ nào bán CPLD XILINX  XC2C256 không ah?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nhatson biết ở VN chỗ nào bán CPLD XILINX  XC2C256 không ah?


cụ liên hệ với mấy chổ ngoài bắc, có nhận nhập hàng đấy ah
vntech24h.com chẳng hạn ah

----------


## anhxco

> cụ liên hệ với mấy chổ ngoài bắc, có nhận nhập hàng đấy ah
> vntech24h.com chẳng hạn ah


Hỏi bác occutic mua dùm taobao thử bác, chắc rẻ bèo thôi.
KHoảng 2 năm trước e cũng nhờ nhập về 1 số con XC2C64 mà tính tới gần 200k 1 con, méo mặt mà vẫn phải chấp nhận vì cần  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

> Hỏi bác occutic mua dùm taobao thử bác, chắc rẻ bèo thôi.
> KHoảng 2 năm trước e cũng nhờ nhập về 1 số con XC2C64 mà tính tới gần 200k 1 con, méo mặt mà vẫn phải chấp nhận vì cần .


cụ lại vác dường EMS về ah? drv8825 thử chưa? hay vẫn ngâm dấm

----------


## anhxco

> cụ lại vác dường EMS về ah? drv8825 thử chưa? hay vẫn ngâm dấm


Hồi đó e có biết mô tê gì đâu, phải nhờ người đặt, cả tháng mới nhận đc cụ ạ.
Cái DRV em vẫn chưa co thời gian, với e đang chờ cái board adaptor về gắn lên test cho mau, chứ giờ ngồi làm oải quá, mấy con này loạng quạng là tèo liền  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

yako 3 phase ykb3722

----------


## Gamo

Sáng nay uống cafe với 2 cao thủ Nhật Sơn & CKD, nghe các bác ấy đấu chưởng với nhau em tẩu hỏa nhập ma 

Anyway, đã nhận được món quà rất hấp dẫn từ bác CKD & bác ABCNC, cảm ơn 2 bác nhiều nhiều nhiều


Tiện thể góp vui với các bác bằng driver nhảm cho Alpha Step v0.001 (24v, 1200 rpm)  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

có như vậy thôi hả Gà mờ , drive 2 pha nào chẳng điều khiển được con anpha step , quan trọng có hồi tiếp vị trí và điều chỉnh vị trí chính xác khi mất bước không kìa .....  cha này chém gió dữ ta.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mày thiệt tình... mới chém tí đã đem dù ra rồi 

Nói dzậy thui chứ phần phục hồi bước khi bị mất bước tao nghĩ dễ, có tám với sư phụ Nhật Sơn sáng nay rồi. Phần khó là làm sao thiết kế bộ công suất 80v á. Thà mua driver Alphastep nó làm sẵn còn hơn ngồi thiết kế

----------


## nhatson

đặt nằm ngang ko nhảy cóc là gấu roài ah  :Smile: 
con alphastep cuả cụ hình như là lạoi chạy 220V?

----------


## CKD

Em với cụ NS đấy vậy mà có nhiều điểm chung.
- Tên nào cũng là mọt google hết, đông tây kim cổ, á, âu, mẽo, tàu gì cũng google láng.
- Vài ý tưởng chế cháo cũng giống.
- Đam mê chắc cũng giống vài phần.
Mà cũng khác vài phần à
- Thằng đã vợ đã con, thằng trai tân  :Wink: 
- Thằng già, thằng trẻ.
- Thằng học cơ khí, thằng ma kết tình.
- Bla bla..

So zi các bác, e đang bị say xe, chém tí cho vui ạ.

----------


## CKD

@Gamo
- ARM của em đâu, quên mất nên chư đòi.
- Mấy con sờ tép có en đó.. Ngâm thành công là phải dạy lại em đó nhe hehe. Không thành công thì qua e........... e lôi servo ra dụ.. chuyển qua kết thân với servo.

Mà cũng phục bác thiệt.. làm & code quá nhanh. Bác làm chậm chậm để a/e còn đu dây theo, chứ làm nhanh quá là bác chạy một mình à. A/e rớt lại hết.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, loại 110 bác ợ  :Smile: )

Bác CKD: hehe, quên quên... mà cha có con USB to UART nào chưa? Em chỉ có loại của Profilic, lỡ mua 1 đống mới phát hiện là nó dỏm
Hehe, để em nghiên cứu thành công sẽ hù các bác  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, loại 110 bác ợ )
> 
> Bác CKD: hehe, quên quên... mà cha có con USB to UART nào chưa? Em chỉ có loại của Profilic, lỡ mua 1 đống mới phát hiện là nó dỏm
> Hehe, để em nghiên cứu thành công sẽ hù các bác )


cụ đang cho nó chạy bằng bi nhiêu voltage đấy? 24VDC cho lạoi 110V mà lên được 1200RPM, cụ thật là lợi hại

----------


## anhcos

> Sáng nay uống cafe với 2 cao thủ Nhật Sơn & CKD, nghe các bác ấy đấu chưởng với nhau em tẩu hỏa nhập ma


Mấy kụ ucf mà không hú mình giao lưu với.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, 1200rpm chứ có lẽ lực yếu á bác, lến 1400rpm thì túm được. Nhưng mà phải công nhận là motor Alphastep nó tốt thật. 

Bác anhcos: hehe, hôm đó tình cờ thui bác ợ, em thì đang xin xỏ lão CKD mấy con xì tép, lão CKD thì tính qua cụ Nhật Sơn mua đồ nên gọi ĐT, ai dè hắn ta đang lang thang gần đó 

À quên CKD, để tặng ông 1 bộ kit cho ARM luôn nhưng chắc ông phải qua tui 1 chuyến để chỉ cách sử dụng.

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, 1200rpm chứ có lẽ lực yếu á bác, lến 1400rpm thì túm được. Nhưng mà phải công nhận là motor Alphastep nó tốt thật. 
> 
> Bác anhcos: hehe, hôm đó tình cờ thui bác ợ, em thì đang xin xỏ lão CKD mấy con xì tép, lão CKD thì tính qua cụ Nhật Sơn mua đồ nên gọi ĐT, ai dè hắn ta đang lang thang gần đó 
> 
> À quên CKD, để tặng ông 1 bộ kit cho ARM luôn nhưng chắc ông phải qua tui 1 chuyến để chỉ cách sử dụng.


current control bằng PWM chưa hay vẫn analog ah?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, từ trước tới giờ em vẫn PWM mà, mon men sang Analog, may mà bác stop lại

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, từ trước tới giờ em vẫn PWM mà, mon men sang Analog, may mà bác stop lại


kaka, cụ chay digital pwm với arm wá gấu roài,

----------


## CKD

Âu cơ bác Gamo, em đang ở tỉnh rồi.. khi nào SG tiến thì hẹn chạy qua nhà anh nhé.

----------


## itanium7000

À thấy các bác nhắc tới CPLD và FPGA mới nhớ để xem còn CPLD của Xilinx không em gửi tặng. Mà em thì khoái FPGA của Xilinx nhưng CPLD lại thích của Altera hơn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> kaka, cụ chay digital pwm với arm wá gấu roài,


Ẹc, hôm trước bác hỏi em quên, motor chạy êm là do tốc nhanh, vol thấp ạ chứ chưa đạt đẳng cấp của bác đâu  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

áp thấp mà lên được 1000rpm là gấu roài cụ gà ơi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

step, đơn giản, nhưng cũng còn rất nhiều vấn đề có thể cải tiến




silentstep stick

----------

anhxco, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, nhiều trò ra phết ta, làm sao nó làm im lìm như thế được nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, nhiều trò ra phết ta, làm sao nó làm im lìm như thế được nhỉ?


có vài điều cần làm, em biết 2 điều là nó dùng phuong án nhân clock, 16microstep nó nhân lên thành 256 microstep, phương án thứ 2 là nó chạy voltage mode, thay vì PWM theo dòng nó PWM theo áp , giống như điều tốc BLDC 

mí trò này áp dụng cho dieu khiển bằng analog thôi ah, cụ dùng ARM 32bit 72mhz, dùng PID current + nhân nôi suy tần số ngõ vào là smooth ngay ấy mà  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

cụ ga ngâm cứu thêm datasheet nhé
http://www.trinamic.com/products/int...driver/tmc2100
http://www.ijme.us/issues/fall2010/A...paper%203).pdf
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## Luyến

> cụ ga ngâm cứu thêm datasheet nhé
> http://www.trinamic.com/products/int...driver/tmc2100
> http://www.ijme.us/issues/fall2010/A...paper%203).pdf
> b.r


Em khoái nhất bác Linh này. Cung cấp thông tin thường kèm theo dẫn chứng cụ thể. Mấy bác khác chẳng biết có biết thật hay không toàn úp úp mở mở giữ miếng. Chẳng biết bao giờ mới mở mang được kiến thức.

----------


## nhatson

to cụ ga, clip chứng minh hiệu quả cua3 DSP này, con DM của leadshien dung 32bit c2000 của ti ah



dùng vi bước cao, chạy chậm rất smooth, smooth như servo, nếu PWM current control tốt, sẽ ko có tiếng động khi chuyển phase, nhân xùng có thể dùng analog, nhưng current control bằng analog chắc ko địch lại được với kiểu PID+DSP

----------

anhxco, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em khoái nhất bác Linh này. Cung cấp thông tin thường kèm theo dẫn chứng cụ thể. Mấy bác khác chẳng biết có biết thật hay không toàn úp úp mở mở giữ miếng. Chẳng biết bao giờ mới mở mang được kiến thức.


em đi dép bitit trong bụng google , tiện kéo link ra các cụ nào quan tâm đỏ phải bò vào bụng cụ guc

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cụ Nhật Sơn có hiểu cách resolver 4 dây trong alpha step hoạt động ra sao ko? Em xem tài liệu trên mạng thì ra toàn loại 6 dây cả

----------


## anhxco

Mới kiếm đc bộ này, e lại đào mộ topic này lên:

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chắc em cũng phải làm 1 con, đang thec mec cuc choke nó phục vụ cầu H hay là phục vụ nguồn MCU  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

> chắc em cũng phải làm 1 con, đang thec mec cuc choke nó phục vụ cầu H hay là phục vụ nguồn MCU


Con TMS320 cần gì cục choke to tướng vậy bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Con TMS320 cần gì cục choke to tướng vậy bác.


vậy thì cho là nó phục vụ cầu H, vậy nó chạy chế độ nào, 2 mức điện áp cho <200rpm và >200rpm
hay là áp biến thiên theo tốc độ >> túm lại là cần có 1 con để đo đạc  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Con TMS320 cần gì cục choke to tướng vậy bác.


thế  thì thắc mắc của em nó càng tăng ah,  cụ intanium có thể giai thik cái choke ấy dùng cho cầu h làm gỉ ko ah? 
vậy cục choke đó phục vụ cầu h thế nào?
2 mức điện áp cho <200rpm và >200rpm
hay là áp biến thiên theo tốc độ

----------


## CKD

Để đưa cụ 1 con mà đo đạt nhé, hàng hoá đang ở nhà bác Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> thế  thì thắc mắc của em nó càng tăng ah,  cụ intanium có thể giai thik cái choke ấy dùng cho cầu h làm gỉ ko ah? 
> vậy cục choke đó phục vụ cầu h thế nào?
> 2 mức điện áp cho <200rpm và >200rpm
> hay là áp biến thiên theo tốc độ


Em vẫn chưa hiểu lắm về 2 mức điện áp, cụ nói rõ hơn đc k, vì theo e thấy thì áp càng cao cho speed càng lớn và không ảnh hưởng đến speed thấp hơn.
Theo mạch thì e thấy có vẻ là bộ boost voltage cấp cho cầu H, và e nghĩ chỉ có 1 điện áp ra thui, board này điện áp vào 24v, và e suy đoán điện áp ra cầu H tầm 40-70v, đợt này e bận quá k có thời gian làm lẫn ngâm cứu, chứ k e cũng đem ra đo thử  :Big Grin: , thôi chờ kết quả của cụ.

----------


## CKD

Cái này chắc đo thực tế và phân tích mạch nó có câu trả lời thực tế hơn. Theo mình thì.. chắc bác NS nói có lý.
- Nếu chỉ dùng 1 mức điện áp cho tất cả các dãy tốc độ thì không tốt dù có PWM hoặc chopping control. Cái này nó phục thuộc vào cảm kháng, tần số PWM, dòng fuco bla bla (mình nghĩ thôi).
- Nếu là voltage boost thì tại sao lại không yêu cầu đầu vào là 24/48/72 mà phải boost?. Vì về mặt bảo toàn công suất thì công suất là không đổi, theo đó điện áp thấp/dòng cao thì hiệu suất sử dụng thấp (tổin hao trên R thuần của thiết bị, mạch PDB lớn), tổn thất nhiệt lớn. Mà nguồn thì không khó để có thể có mức áp cao hơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Em vẫn chưa hiểu lắm về 2 mức điện áp, cụ nói rõ hơn đc k, vì theo e thấy thì áp càng cao cho speed càng lớn và không ảnh hưởng đến speed thấp hơn.
> Theo mạch thì e thấy có vẻ là bộ boost voltage cấp cho cầu H, và e nghĩ chỉ có 1 điện áp ra thui, board này điện áp vào 24v, và e suy đoán điện áp ra cầu H tầm 40-70v, đợt này e bận quá k có thời gian làm lẫn ngâm cứu, chứ k e cũng đem ra đo thử , thôi chờ kết quả của cụ.


thật ra em ko có lí giải nên mới théc méc đó mà, 
em soi mạch thấy cỏ vẻ giống cái mạch máy lanh chay PAM/PWM, chạy hết công suất nó tăng áp, chạy ít nó hạ áp  :Smile: 



https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6075328.pdf

----------


## anhxco

> thật ra em ko có lí giải nên mới théc méc đó mà, 
> em soi mạch thấy cỏ vẻ giống cái mạch máy lanh chay PAM/PWM, chạy hết công suất nó tăng áp, chạy ít nó hạ áp 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6075328.pdf


Cái nì e thấy là tăng giảm áp để điều khiển tốc động cơ mà bác, nó k liên quan lắm đến step( bác NS thì trùm step driver xem ý e có hợp lý k), nên e vẫn nghĩ như trên, cái mạch làm nhiệm vụ tăng áp cấp cho cầu H (và điện áp giữ nguyên k đổi), thay vì cấp áp lớn vào driver, thì nó cấp áp nhỏ hơn và chơi cái mạch này, và tất nhiên nó chỉ ứng dụng cho step dòng nhỏ (dòng lớn thì linh kiện cũng bự hơn và không hiệu quả bằng cấp áp lớn trực tiếp), e nghĩ thế vì cái dòng driver trên cho con step 86 nó k dùng áp cấp 24v mà chơi luôn 70v, chắc là có cái mạch lôi ra đo phát cho nó sáng tỏ cụ ạ!

----------


## nhatson

> Cái nì e thấy là tăng giảm áp để điều khiển tốc động cơ mà bác, nó k liên quan lắm đến step( bác NS thì trùm step driver xem ý e có hợp lý k), nên e vẫn nghĩ như trên, cái mạch làm nhiệm vụ tăng áp cấp cho cầu H (và điện áp giữ nguyên k đổi), thay vì cấp áp lớn vào driver, thì nó cấp áp nhỏ hơn và chơi cái mạch này, và tất nhiên nó chỉ ứng dụng cho step dòng nhỏ (dòng lớn thì linh kiện cũng bự hơn và không hiệu quả bằng cấp áp lớn trực tiếp), e nghĩ thế vì cái dòng driver trên cho con step 86 nó k dùng áp cấp 24v mà chơi luôn 70v, chắc là có cái mạch lôi ra đo phát cho nó sáng tỏ cụ ạ!


báo cáo cụ là thế này, nếu người ta ko thik chạy dòng, người ta có thể chạy áp với step ah, dùng áp biến thien theo tốc độ thay vì giữ nguyên ap rồi dkhien độ rộng xung
cái drive của cụ em soi kĩ thấy giống coil để boost, khả năng em suy đoán là nó chạy 2 mức điện áp, chạy chậm nó sẽ xài áp 24VDC, chạy nhanh nó boost áp lên để tăng khả năng đáp ứng, như vây sẽ tối ưu hơn khi chạy chậm và chạy nhanh hỗn hợp

mà cách này dùng cho kỹ thuật điều khiển analog là chính, digital thì em nghĩ là có cách khác hay hơn như FOC chẳng hạn, nhưng cách vẫn chưa đủ hiệu quả hay sao mà người ta phải làm thêm mạch điều áp

----------


## nhatson

như con này khi chạy chậm nó chạy chế độ áp, tức là thay vì nó dkhien độ rộng xung theo dòng, thì nó fix độ rộng xung sao cho dòng ko quá, rồi từ đó tính ngược ra thẳng độ xung thay vì theo dòng
kết quà thì cụ đã thấy neu chạy đúng áp rồi ta củ thế PWM cho ra microstep nó có hiệu quả của nó

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

túm lại hôm nào rổi rải, em mượn con cụ CKD vè kẹp que đo là bít, cái drive 2 phase này đầu tiên em thấy là nó chạy digital ( em doán vậy vì no dùng MCU mạnh) lại còn thêm cái coil  :Frown: 
tra pattent thì ko thấy hãng có pattent liên quan

----------


## anhxco

> như con này khi chạy chậm nó chạy chế độ áp, tức là thay vì nó dkhien độ rộng xung theo dòng, thì nó fix độ rộng xung sao cho dòng ko quá, rồi từ đó tính ngược ra thẳng độ xung thay vì theo dòng
> kết quà thì cụ đã thấy neu chạy đúng áp rồi ta củ thế PWM cho ra microstep nó có hiệu quả của nó
> 
> b.r


HÌ, em không rõ lắm, cơ bản nôm na có phải là speed thấp thì áp thấp sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn ( chạy êm) phải không cụ. 
COn driver ezi này e tét rùi, chạy speed thấp cũng hơi bị rung  :Big Grin: , speed cao ok hơn à.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> HÌ, em không rõ lắm, cơ bản nôm na có phải là speed thấp thì áp thấp sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn ( chạy êm) phải không cụ. 
> COn driver ezi này e tét rùi, chạy speed thấp cũng hơi bị rung , speed cao ok hơn à.


báo cáo, như con trinamic tcm2100 đấy ah, nó chạy chế độ áp chạy chậm em hẳn, em tưởng con ezi này cũng áp dụng hoá ra ko phải  :Frown: 
có mấy con 5 phase microstep em thấy nó cũng áp dụng kiểu chạy theo áp , em có post ruột gan nó ở đầu topic ấy ah

----------


## nhatson

con ezi step này em nghĩ chắc phải turning, vì demo em thấy nó êm mờ

----------


## nhatson

http://focus.ti.com/download/trng/do...ndium_2010.pdf
đủ thứ hầm bà lằng về dkhien động cơ

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

đợt này em an chơi quá, thử xem c2000 dkien step như thế nào

----------

CKD, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Toi hết bao nhiêu obama rồi bác NS.
Bác chịu chơi quá.. em thì tạm thời chỉ máu cái OSC thoai.. để xem xong đợt việc này có trích ra lụm con OSC được không? Hehe.. trước mắt thì mơ hằng đêm  :Big Grin: . Bức bí quá thì chơi cái PC OSC vậy.. phần còn lại đầu tư con lap khác  :Wink: 

DS1102E và DS1054Z có cùng giá là 399$.


Tần số thì không quan trọng.. vì có làm RF đâu mà lo tần số siêu cao. Số chanel thì cái 2 cái 4, quan trọng là nhìn cái màn hình to quá to là khoái roài. Tính năng thì trước giờ ít dùng nên không biết thế nào?. Cụ NS có time thì làm một bài giới thiệu các tính năng cơ bản của OSC, những điều cần lưu ý giúp với nhé.

----------


## nhatson

em vote cho DS1054Z , giá quá tốt  ah 
lí do là đời nó mới hơn ah  :Smile: 

100MHz Bandwidth, 4 channels > bthuong
1G Sa/s Real-time Sample Rate > hơi beo nhưng mà có 50mhz ko vấn đề
12Mpts (Std.) and 24Mpts (Opt.) Memory Depth > bộ nhớ lớn > khảo cứu tín hiệu tốt
Innovative "UltraVision" technology
Up to 30,000wfms/s Waveform Capture Rate > tốc độ quét cao > tìm ra các sóng lỗi nhanh, với lại nó nhanh, chit we đo là lên hình, ko thi chit we do 1 xiu xiu nó mới hiện lên hình  :Smile: 
7 Inch WVGA (800x480), multiple intensity levels waveform display

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Nhật Sơn test xong thì post review cho anh em học hỏi nhé.

Ngoài ra nhờ các sư phụ chỉ giáo với:
Em mới tậu mấy con motor Bauredan của bác Quảng, size 110, dài 150, L=40mH, R=4. L hơi cao nên em dự kiến chạy tốc độ 600rpm, max 800rpm nhưng đang lăn tăn mấy vụ sau:

1. Voltage spike: 
Với motor size khủng như trên, tốc độ 800rpm, PWM 20Khz thì voltage spike khoảng bao nhiêu?

2. Voltage apply: 
Để chạy được khoảng 800rpm, half-step mode thì voltage phải khoảng bao nhiêu?

3. Có vấn đề nào khác mà mình chưa lường hết trước ko?

----------


## CKD

Bác có dám chơi Driver 220V AC không? 220V AC thì gần 400V DC đó nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác CKD mà có mua DS1054Z là em theo với 1 con nhé

----------


## nhatson

nhận xét ban đầu
- êm , ít  rung động
- hạn chế ban dầu, có vẻ như chạy tốc độ cao ko tốt, với drive analog hạ dòng vận có thể chay nhanh, với Evalution board này hạ dòng ko chạy nhanh được

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu tau mà dám chơi 220v thì còn post hỏi làm giề nữa.

Đang tính sơ, mấy cha chém giùm:
1. L = 40mH, R = 4R => time constant = L/R = 10ms.
2. Half-step: Đi 400 step/vòng => hết 400ms/vòng => rps xấp xỉ 2.5 vòng/sec => 150rpm
3. Giả sử chạy 3A => dòng max 5A => Vol danh định là 5v x 4R = 20v (do mình chỉ chờ nó lên hết time constant thôi chứ ko chờ lâu nên mình cần cấp áp làm sao để 3A = 63% dòng tối đa => dòng tối đa phải xấp xỉ 5A)
4. => muốn tăng từ 150rpm lên 1500rpm thì cần áp 200V
=> xỉu
5. => chết nhát thì target 750rpm thui
=> áp khoảng 100V, khó chết hơn 200V
=> linh kiện thường max khoảng 100V, hoặc 200V
=> target 80V => speed = 750 x 80/100 = 600rpm

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, nếu tau mà dám chơi 220v thì còn post hỏi làm giề nữa.
> 
> Đang tính sơ, mấy cha chém giùm:
> 1. L = 40mH, R = 4R => time constant = L/R = 10ms.
> 2. Half-step: Đi 400 step/vòng => hết 400ms/vòng => rps xấp xỉ 2.5 vòng/sec => 150rpm
> 3. Giả sử chạy 3A => dòng max 5A => Vol danh định là 5v x 4R = 20v (do mình chỉ chờ nó lên hết time constant thôi chứ ko chờ lâu nên mình cần cấp áp làm sao để 3A = 63% dòng tối đa => dòng tối đa phải xấp xỉ 5A)
> 4. => muốn tăng từ 150rpm lên 1500rpm thì cần áp 200V
> => xỉu
> 5. => chết nhát thì target 750rpm thui
> ...


100V cụ có thể chạy 1000RPM roài, có điều có tải vào nó sẻ còn được bao nhiêu RPM thoai  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## lkcnc

Bác nhất sơn có muốn sưu tầm thêm ezi không, e sẽ tặng bác loại ezi plus và loại ezi bt size 42 bác ngâm cứu cho đủ bộ nhé 
Pm em địa chỉ và em sẽ gửi bác

----------

emptyhb, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhất sơn có muốn sưu tầm thêm ezi không, e sẽ tặng bác loại ezi plus và loại ezi bt size 42 bác ngâm cứu cho đủ bộ nhé 
> Pm em địa chỉ và em sẽ gửi bác


thế thì nhất em roài, thanks bác thật to ah

----------


## lkcnc

> thế thì nhất em roài, thanks bác thật to ah


Bác inbox cho em địa chỉ, em ship cho bác

----------


## nhatson

clip cho đúng tôn chỉ, phán là có minh hoạ

----------

anhxco, Mr.L, solero

----------


## CKD

Trở lại vấn đề với bộ Azi-Servo 42L-A-D

Chưa có thời gian phân tích cũng như test nên chưa thể phán một cách chính xác. Nhưng nhìn & lần theo mạch thì trên board có 4 khối nguồn: 40V, 12V, 5V, 3.3V

Tụ lọc dùng loại 100V 470mF


Điểm đo kiểm tra 40V


Điểm đo kiểm tra 12V


Khối này chắc ra 12V


Điểm đo kiểm tra 5V


Điểm đo kiểm tra 3.3V

----------

anhxco, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## truongkiet

Đang hóng bác CKD nói tiếp về ezi driver em mới hốt 3 bộ này giờ ko biết làm sao kết nối với bob mach3( robot3t)

----------


## CKD

Đu theo cái này nè bác.. cái BOB của robot3t mình chã biết nên chẳng thể nói gì hơn. Còn test run thì vài ngày tới nữa mới báo cáo được ạ.

*Download File*


Các bác download file đính kèm để xem bản tiếng anh nhé.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> clip cho đúng tôn chỉ, phán là có minh hoạ


có vẻ ko êm cụ nhỉ . đó là do em cảm nhận thôi

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> có vẻ ko êm cụ nhỉ . đó là do em cảm nhận thôi


em lười ko làm 2 con chạy cùng lúc được, nhưng nếu chạy chậm ở vi bước 16 vs leadshine thì sẽ êm hơn nhiều, ko nghe thấy tiếng lạch cạch bước
chạy nhanh hơn tí thì em thấy bình thường nhanh nữa thế nào thì chịu vì là đồ hco5 tập, chạy được có 800step/s thôi ah

----------


## nhatson

vài hình ảnh step drive  3 phase D900.51



công suất

----------


## nhatson

rung động tốc độ thấp, vấn đề khá khó chịu khi dùng step

----------


## solero

Thèm mấy em WIMA quá

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Xin đóng góp thêm ảnh bộ driver step 2phas hồi tiếp encoder từ của IAI, nó đi vs cái động cơ mà a nhatson đã đăng trong này.

E đang ngâm cứu cách dùng nhưng ko tìm đuợc thông tin, ko biết bác nhatson có tài liệu gì về nó ko, cho e it thông tin
Thanks

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hàng này là đồ tích hợp của hãng, em e là phải kiếm service manual, mà đồ công nghiệp lạoi trung bình em nghĩ hư nó thay part chứ ko service ah, cụ chụp hình mờ quá, nét hơn thì em mới tư vấn kinh nghiệm chọc ngoáy của em được  :Smile: 

em nghĩ port nhiều chân ở dưới là io, ở trên là cho encoder

b.r

----------


## CKD

Cái này sao nó mất 01 modune nhỉ? Mà nhìn mạch thấy 03 con chip lớn.. cấu trúc mạch có vẻ giống nhau.. không biết làm công năng gì. Nếu là board tích hợp nhiều trục thì với 04 con công suất chắc chỉ có 01 cầu H... DC servo chăng? Hoặc chạy chế độ unibolar (dùng motor 2 phase 6 dây), có mấy port đen đen chắc I/O cho encoder và các input, port màu trắng chắc cấp nguồn, port to bên dưới có thể là I/O mở rộng cắm vào board điều khiển.
Soi kỹ thấy:
- có con flip-flops 74HC74 có thể dùng chuyển quarature encoder A/B thành step/dir hoặc CW/CCW.
- có con 26C32 dùng đọc tín hiệu towline có thể là đọc tín hiệu đầu vào  :Big Grin: 
- mấy cái khác soi không thấy gì luôn.

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gamo
drive step dùng chip TI c2000 đo dòng bằng 1 chân cầu , mạch evalution nên làm dư, thực tế chỉ cần 1 vế mỗi bên cầu H

http://www.ti.com/tool/tidm-threephase-bsdc


phong cách microchip

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sơ đồ đầu là motor bldc thì mình chỉ cần đo 1 mạch là đúng rồi mà sư phụ?

Bọn microchip thiết kế gì mà kỹ dễ sợ. Đo dòng mà cần phải op-amp chi vậy ta? Hay là do con adc của microchip chỉ có 8 bit nên phải dùng op-amp?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, sơ đồ đầu là motor bldc thì mình chỉ cần đo 1 mạch là đúng rồi mà sư phụ?
> 
> Bọn microchip thiết kế gì mà kỹ dễ sợ. Đo dòng mà cần phải op-amp chi vậy ta? Hay là do con adc của microchip chỉ có 8 bit nên phải dùng op-amp?


r shunt thường là 0.05ohm, nếu mạch 5A thi Vshunt = 5*0.05=0.25V , mà ADC thì thang đo 0~3.3V vậy phải khếch đại ~ 5 lần chứ ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

drive step dung chip c2000 cùng dùng trở shunt trên 1 chân của cầu H thôi ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc.. đúng oài... giờ em toàn dùng integrated half bridge nên quên mất vụ này. Làm biếng quen, sắp tới chuyển sang IRS2184 + mosfet thì phải lo lại, mất công thiệt  :Big Grin: 

Để hồi nghiên cứu 1 shunt thử xem

----------


## nhatson

hum wa được sờ con spindle elte, 800w mà dòng điện là 10A, rất ấn tượng, spindle china 2200w dòng có 8A
con này có cái biến tần tích hợp, rất tiện lợi

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, solero

----------


## Ga con

> hum wa được sờ con spindle elte, 800w mà dòng điện là 10A, rất ấn tượng, spindle china 2200w dòng có 8A
> con này có cái biến tần tích hợp, rất tiện lợi


Hàng China 2k2 khi chạy chỉ ăn khoảng <1,5A thôi anh, tính ra công suất thật được bao nhiêu đâu. Con 2k2 này em lấy biến tần 400W chạy còn được nữa kìa.
Con này không biết dòng thực bao nhiêu, dòng cao nhưng áp thấp thì cũng vậy . Mấy con Shinoh em test dòng thực có cao hơn nhưng vẫn không đạt như thông số ghi trên nhãn. Chỉ có mấy cái motor spindle của Fanuc, Mits, Yas... hay con heo mọi của em dòng nó mới kinh thôi.
Việc tích hợp biến tần trên spindle ngoài cái lợi là tiện, theo em thì lợi bất cập hại:
- Khi chạy spindle nó rung ầm ầm, chả thứ gì chịu nổi. Như này chắc được vài bữa nó lỏng ốc đứt đường mạch như chơi.
- Chạy còn phun nước ầm ầm. Dù có IP67 đi nữa và bữa thế nào hơi ẩm hoặc tệ hơn là coolant nó lọt vào.
- Tỏa nhiệt: mình cái spind nếu set đúng cũng ấm ấm rồi, giờ còn phải cõng thêm cái BT.

Cơ bản là em có 2 con spindle khoan mạch in tích hợp kiểu này, mà 2 con đều đã đi bụi, hic.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Hàng China 2k2 khi chạy chỉ ăn khoảng <1,5A thôi anh, tính ra công suất thật được bao nhiêu đâu. Con 2k2 này em lấy biến tần 400W chạy còn được nữa kìa.
> Con này không biết dòng thực bao nhiêu, dòng cao nhưng áp thấp thì cũng vậy . Mấy con Shinoh em test dòng thực có cao hơn nhưng vẫn không đạt như thông số ghi trên nhãn. Chỉ có mấy cái motor spindle của Fanuc, Mits, Yas... hay con heo mọi của em dòng nó mới kinh thôi.
> Việc tích hợp biến tần trên spindle ngoài cái lợi là tiện, theo em thì lợi bất cập hại:
> - Khi chạy spindle nó rung ầm ầm, chả thứ gì chịu nổi. Như này chắc được vài bữa nó lỏng ốc đứt đường mạch như chơi.
> - Chạy còn phun nước ầm ầm. Dù có IP67 đi nữa và bữa thế nào hơi ẩm hoặc tệ hơn là coolant nó lọt vào.
> - Tỏa nhiệt: mình cái spind nếu set đúng cũng ấm ấm rồi, giờ còn phải cõng thêm cái BT.
> 
> Cơ bản là em có 2 con spindle khoan mạch in tích hợp kiểu này, mà 2 con đều đã đi bụi, hic.
> Thanks.


tiện ở chỗ là fix thông số cho chính cái spindle , ko cần chỉnh chọt , còn có nhiều e ngại khác thì em thấy đơn giản, làm cái case nhôm kéo nó vào tủ điện
còn việc test mấy con SINO, câu hỏi của em là biến tấn là tự cài đặt hay là hàng đi kèm?

với motor spindle bự thì peak của nó lâu , em thấy với fanuc nhà em là 20min
cứ cho là thời gian peak ngắn hơn, nhưng khi dat dòng peak moment có tăng hay vẫn hơn dòng CONT tí >> chỗ này tạo sự khác biệt  :Smile: 


b.r

----------


## Ga con

> tiện ở chỗ là fix thông số cho chính cái spindle , ko cần chỉnh chọt , còn có nhiều e ngại khác thì em thấy đơn giản, làm cái case nhôm kéo nó vào tủ điện
> còn việc test mấy con SINO, câu hỏi của em là biến tấn là tự cài đặt hay là hàng đi kèm?
> 
> với motor spindle bự thì peak của nó lâu , em thấy với fanuc nhà em là 20min
> cứ cho là thời gian peak ngắn hơn, nhưng khi dat dòng peak moment có tăng hay vẫn hơn dòng CONT tí >> chỗ này tạo sự khác biệt 
> 
> 
> b.r


Cài thấp hơn thông số nó ghi trên motor một chút anh. Cài đúng nó nóng không chịu nổi.
Mấy con như Fanuc nó ăn dòng kinh lắm, như con 3k7-5k5 nhà em, loại 15.000rpm, dây đồng 1,6mm chập 6. Cài đặt 400Hz-80V khi chạy nó báo ~ 12A, 400Hz-145V như hãng nó cho ~ >30A (hãng recommended 160V, 500Hz).
Con heo mọi ở nhà cài 300hz - 60V nó cho ra ~ 8A khi chạy, cài 300hz -150V biến tần báo >30A.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Cài thấp hơn thông số nó ghi trên motor một chút anh. Cài đúng nó nóng không chịu nổi.
> Mấy con như Fanuc nó ăn dòng kinh lắm, như con 3k7-5k5 nhà em, loại 15.000rpm, dây đồng 1,6mm chập 6. Cài đặt 400Hz-80V khi chạy nó báo ~ 12A, 400Hz-145V như hãng nó cho ~ >30A (hãng recommended 160V, 500Hz).
> Con heo mọi ở nhà cài 300hz - 60V nó cho ra ~ 8A khi chạy, cài 300hz -150V biến tần báo >30A.
> 
> Thanks.


đấy vấn đề em muốn đề cập là chúng ta ko có parameter của motor, viêc setting mang tính phỏng đoán
cái vfd build in của con kia em thik ở điểm là khả năng nó khai thác hết được sức mạnh của motor hơn là mình dùng với biến tần rồi setting

----------


## Ga con

> đấy vấn đề em muốn đề cập là chúng ta ko có parameter của motor, viêc setting mang tính phỏng đoán
> cái vfd build in của con kia em thik ở điểm là khả năng nó khai thác hết được sức mạnh của motor hơn là mình dùng với biến tần rồi setting


Cái này thì em công nhận. Em đang có một số spindle air bearing, đặc tuyến của nó bt thường không thể set được, phải loại chuyên dụng của nó hoặc nếu dùng bt thường thì dùng tạm thôi, vì mấy cái này chạy ở tần số rất cao, đặc tuyến đáp ứng + suy hao của vật liệu nó thay đổi.
Còn con Elite hay Colombo thì em nghĩ cũng như loại spindle thông thường thôi.
Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

đang có con spindle NTN chạy 90.000, 4kw, 200v 1500hz, chả bik set làm sao
còn con GMN 60.000 380v 1000hz thì chạy 200v 500hz chuẩn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> đang có con spindle NTN chạy 90.000, 4kw, 200v 1500hz, chả bik set làm sao
> còn con GMN 60.000 380v 1000hz thì chạy 200v 500hz chuẩn


Với kiểu thông số ghi như này thì coi chừng.
Nếu set đúng con kia, chẳng hạn 200V-1500Hz thì dòng thường sẽ ra cao hơn danh định.
Kiểu ghi này đa số đa số là thông số điện áp cho driver chứ không phải motor.
P/S: cái bt Teleme 1600Hz hôm trước Nam lấy là điện 220 hay 380 quên mất rồi. 
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này thì em công nhận. Em đang có một số spindle air bearing, đặc tuyến của nó bt thường không thể set được, phải loại chuyên dụng của nó hoặc nếu dùng bt thường thì dùng tạm thôi, vì mấy cái này chạy ở tần số rất cao, đặc tuyến đáp ứng + suy hao của vật liệu nó thay đổi.
> Còn con Elite hay Colombo thì em nghĩ cũng như loại spindle thông thường thôi.
> Thanks.


em nghĩ là nó có sự khác biệt, ko thì nó ko sống nỗi với hàng china 

còn spindle airbearing em thấy 1 số loại dùng PAM thay vì PWM

----------


## terminaterx300

> Với kiểu thông số ghi như này thì coi chừng.
> Nếu set đúng con kia, chẳng hạn 200V-1500Hz thì dòng thường sẽ ra cao hơn danh định.
> Kiểu ghi này đa số đa số là thông số điện áp cho driver chứ không phải motor.
> P/S: cái bt Teleme 1600Hz hôm trước Nam lấy là điện 220 hay 380 quên mất rồi. 
> Thanks.


con đó là altivar 71, điện 380v, dòng này với unidrive của emerson là chuyên chạy spindle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Con Altivar Telemecanique đó anh tháo từ máy HVAC ra mới đểu chứ. Con còn lại thì loại thường.
Dòng này có cái màn hình LCD lợi hại lắm, lúc trước làm dự án cũng có dùng, con chạy cho máy bơm ép nước trên FPSO, 250HP x 2.
Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay là ngày đen như cụ than.. bạn bè thì lo đi ăn giỗ, máy tính thì bị dum RAM, mạng thì bị lũ cẩu xua cá mập cắn cáp nên giờ chạy ì à ì ạch. Cũng may là diễn đàn dù hơi chậm nhưng vẫn chiến tốt.

Buồn chán, lôi con IM483 ra làm vài cái ảnh ruột gan post lên diễn đàn để câu view, câu like chơi. Nếu có bác nào đã post ảnh rồi thì xin phiền. Vì mạng chậm nên lười kiểm tra.

Thông số:
- Điện áp làm việc: 12-48V
- Dòng làm việc: 3.0A
- Vi bước: 1/2 -- 1/256 (theo cả nhị phân & thập phân)

Tản nhiệt màu vàng.. sang trọng  :Smile: 




Quả tim là IM2000S


Công suất là L6203, ổn áp điều khiển dùng LM317

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Thông tin chi tiết ở đây
*Download File*

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thông tin con tim của IM483 ở đây
*Download File*


Nếu nhớ không lầm thì mấy anh WoodDesker của chị na cũng dùng con IM2000S này.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

IM483 được thiết kế với sơ đồ khối thế này

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

theo khuyến nghị của vexta, stepper motor nhiệt độ vỏ 80oC có thể sử dụng 50k giờ

http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...rvice_Life.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

lâu lâu lôi lên phát
Xtreme Torque Stepper Motor

----------


## nhatson

5 Common Problems and Solutions

----------


## solero

Layout power line của Alpha xì khói đây cụ Linh nhatson ạ.

----------


## racing boy

Ngồi buồn lại nghĩ ra cái ý tưởng linh tinh, tình hình là e có một mớ driver 2 phase 3a đến 4a nhưng motor lại cần dòng tầm chục a , motor 8 dây vậy e có thể đấu 2 driver cho 1 motor step mỗi driver  trị 2 cuộn dây chug tín hiệu điều khiển dc ko, có cụ nào thử chưa tư vấn hộ e vs, thank các cụ

----------


## nhatson

> Ngồi buồn lại nghĩ ra cái ý tưởng linh tinh, tình hình là e có một mớ driver 2 phase 3a đến 4a nhưng motor lại cần dòng tầm chục a , motor 8 dây vậy e có thể đấu 2 driver cho 1 motor step mỗi driver  trị 2 cuộn dây chug tín hiệu điều khiển dc ko, có cụ nào thử chưa tư vấn hộ e vs, thank các cụ


chạy thì em thấy là được, vấn đề ngon hay ko là chuyện khác

----------


## nhatson

nay đi thực địa với cụ vinamitcnc , chộp được 2 mẫu drive của máy gõ kiến
1 loại dùng chip IMS




1 lạoi gấu hơn, dùng tms320f2807+curent hall sensor






máy cnc woodpecker, hãng cũng chịu đầu tư gớm, tự ptrien drive cho máy của hãng

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em đọc specs của bọn IRF tự nhiên théc méc là tại sao cùng là Half-Bridge Driver mà bọn nó đẻ ra lắm version thế? (ý em là bỏ qua vụ dòng/current, chỉ théc méc về tính năng)
1. Con IR2110: HIN, LIN độc lập => tại sao vậy cụ? lỡ nó bị shoot-through thì sao?
2. Con IRS2184: HOUT & LOUT share cùng 1 tín hiệu IN. Cần tắt thì cấp tín hiệu vào SD (ShutDown)?
3. Con IR2010 thì giống con IR2110 nhưng thêm cái SD (ShutDown) nữa?
4. Con IR2003 thì có shoot through prevention, nếu cả LIN & HIN đều bật thì 2 đầu ra đều tắt

Nói chung đọc xong thì đầu em loạn cào cào luôn. Đặc biệt là mục 2 & mục 4 (IRS2184 vs IR2003) thì khác nhau ở chỗ nào? Nếu mình dùng SD để turn off thì so với cách turn off LIN & HIN của IR2003 thì có gì khác nhau ko?

----------


## Ga con

> Em đọc specs của bọn IRF tự nhiên théc méc là tại sao cùng là Half-Bridge Driver mà bọn nó đẻ ra lắm version thế? (ý em là bỏ qua vụ dòng/current, chỉ théc méc về tính năng)
> 1. Con IR2110: HIN, LIN độc lập => tại sao vậy cụ? lỡ nó bị shoot-through thì sao? Nổ công suất . Cái này cần mạch deadtime ngoài
> 2. Con IRS2184: HOUT & LOUT share cùng 1 tín hiệu IN. Cần tắt thì cấp tín hiệu vào SD (ShutDown)? không cấp vào SD vì phàn ứng chậm và không đồng đều giữa các con
> 3. Con IR2010 thì giống con IR2110 nhưng thêm cái SD (ShutDown) nữa?Để linh hoạt
> 4. Con IR2003 thì có shoot through prevention, nếu cả LIN & HIN đều bật thì 2 đầu ra đều tắtCái này giúp bác không tốn nhiều tiền mua công suất
> 
> Nói chung đọc xong thì đầu em loạn cào cào luôn. Đặc biệt là mục 2 & mục 4 (IRS2184 vs IR2003) thì khác nhau ở chỗ nào? Nếu mình dùng SD để turn off thì so với cách turn off LIN & HIN của IR2003 thì có gì khác nhau ko?


Để bác linh hoạt và nhiều lựa chọn khi thiết kế.
Điều chế đưa vào SD và đưa vào IN khá khác nhau, chủ yếu ở tốc độ đáp ứng.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em đọc specs của bọn IRF tự nhiên théc méc là tại sao cùng là Half-Bridge Driver mà bọn nó đẻ ra lắm version thế? (ý em là bỏ qua vụ dòng/current, chỉ théc méc về tính năng)
> 1. Con IR2110: HIN, LIN độc lập => tại sao vậy cụ? lỡ nó bị shoot-through thì sao?
> 2. Con IRS2184: HOUT & LOUT share cùng 1 tín hiệu IN. Cần tắt thì cấp tín hiệu vào SD (ShutDown)?
> 3. Con IR2010 thì giống con IR2110 nhưng thêm cái SD (ShutDown) nữa?
> 4. Con IR2003 thì có shoot through prevention, nếu cả LIN & HIN đều bật thì 2 đầu ra đều tắt
> 
> Nói chung đọc xong thì đầu em loạn cào cào luôn. Đặc biệt là mục 2 & mục 4 (IRS2184 vs IR2003) thì khác nhau ở chỗ nào? Nếu mình dùng SD để turn off thì so với cách turn off LIN & HIN của IR2003 thì có gì khác nhau ko?


có hai dạng, IC lái, 1 là Low and high,  1 dạng là haf bridge, 
loại LH thì ngõ vào độc lập <> khi đó mình điều chỉnh deatime ở ngoài , mí con này thường dòng lái lớn, thường dùng trong những trường hợp khó nhai,mấy con MCU mạnh cho phép cụ điều khiển deadtime mờ, có chân sd tiện hơn khi cụ dùng protect rời, còn ko có thì protec bằng MCU, lỡ MCU nó tèo thì... có chân sd mạch bảo vệ cứng phòng hờ MCU tèo chẳng hạn

loại haf bridge dùng khi công suất nhỏ , lái ko khó , build in deadtime

IC có đủ loại vì ko phải mạch nào cũng dùng MCU, nhiều khi người ta dùng logic hoặc analog hoặc analog logic để điều khiển, nên nhìu loại ngõ vào người sử dụng thoải mái tke hơn ợ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... hỏi đúng trùm có khác! Cảm ơn 2 cụ nhiều nhe!

----------


## CKD

Một số hình ảnh sưu tầm về Gecko G250...

- G250X Digital Step Drive, được dùng trong modun G540
- G251X Digital Step Drive, anh em với G250

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

ko phải cứ mỹ là hoàn hảo

----------


## CKD

Haha!
Mẻo thì cũng như mình thôi, có cái nó đi trước & điều kiện tốt hơn mình tẹo.

----------


## CKD

Thấy mọi người đang sốt vì BeDrive 422CV.. nên lấy hết can đảm làm cuộc phẫu thuật.. sau đó làm vài cái ảnh *đậm chất nghệ thuật* cho nó bớt buồn

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nhank quá, mới đó đã 4 nam rồi

----------


## CKD

4 năm cụ đã phát triển bao nhiêu version rồi? Khác nhau về kỹ thuật control ấy.. chứ không phải công suất  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> 4 năm cụ đã phát triển bao nhiêu version rồi? Khác nhau về kỹ thuật control ấy.. chứ không phải công suất


3 năm trước thì 6 tháng 1 lần, 2014-2015-2016 còn 1 ver/năm  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> 4 năm cụ đã phát triển bao nhiêu version rồi? Khác nhau về kỹ thuật control ấy.. chứ không phải công suất


3 năm trước thì 6 tháng 1 lần, 2014-2015-2016 còn 1 ver/năm  :Frown: 

ver 2014, mùa thu này hi vọng sẽ đổi sang phiên bản 2015

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, hình như bác dùng rất nhiều fet mini?

Hình như cụ CKD sắp ra Servo driver?

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, hình như bác dùng rất nhiều fet mini?
> 
> Hình như cụ CKD sắp ra Servo driver?


Gần gần thế.. định lập chể đề "Bộ sưu tập hình ảnh THC" cho nó bằng anh bằng em ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ủa mà THC là giề? Tetra Hydro Cannabinol?

----------


## CKD

Cái THC nó lạ lắm cụ không biết đâu.. mà nói ra chắc cụ cũng chẵng thèm đu theo.
Điện áp làm việc của nó trung bình là 75 - 250V. Những lúc đặt biệt áp tăng đột ngột lên đến 15kV. Trong điều kiện lý tưởng thì khoảng cách 2cm nó đánh lữa bụp bụp như chơi.
Vì đu theo môn này mà em trả giá vài cái VOM lúc mới mò mẩm với nó. Giờ thì nó kiếm lại cho em cũng được vài cái VOM rồi. Tạm xem như hều vốn vậy.

Mới lụm về cục này.. dự định là sẽ đu theo nó để cho ra đời tập 3 đây ạ. Tập 1 & 2 thì nó đang cày cấy.. đã từng được em làm mô vi cho nó rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

hình sưu tầm internet
leadshine AM882

----------


## nhatson

chuẩn bị cho mùa thu 2015

----------

hungdn

----------


## nhatson

3A , 4A , 6A phiên bản atum 2015 đã sẳn sàng cho mùa thu

----------

racing boy, solero

----------


## racing boy

bổ xung các bác driver made in racingboy công nghệ jav phiên bản 1.0 hehe , ra bãi mà gặp e này thì các bác hốt nhanh nhé , nó chỉ sản suất có 3 cái thui , hiện tại 1 cái ko chạy, 1 cái cháy rùi nên còn 1 cái thuộc hàng hiếm đó. hehe

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cái này gọi là hiếm nhất & xấu nhất  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, cái này gọi là hiếm nhất & xấu nhất )


cẩn thận cái ngôn từ, nhều khi cụ được trao giải trước dóa hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái này là đùa chú Racing Jav thôi. Chú ấy post lên cả ngày mà chẳng bác nào comment cho chú ấy vui

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, cái này là đùa chú Racing Jav thôi. Chú ấy post lên cả ngày mà chẳng bác nào comment cho chú ấy vui


cụ gà post stm32 chạy step xem nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em có biết gì về đk step đâu bác :x :x :x chỉ hóng bà con thôi

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, em có biết gì về đk step đâu bác :x :x :x chỉ hóng bà con thôi


cụ cứ giấu nghề ko hà

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chùi, kiến thức lái step của em là học từ bác mà, sao dám múa rìu qua mắt thợ được. Nhưng mới trấn lột & dụ dỗ được thêm 2 con Brushless DC Servo, để khách hàng hết dí thì thử viết driver step 3 pha cho bọn nó  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Đồ mượn mà không nhanh nhanh là đòi lại à.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đã vào tay quan là của quan rồi

----------


## nhatson

kit step evalution microchip

----------


## nhatson

cấp cứu, cụ nào có FAN7384 để lại em vài con với, thanks cả nhà

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... IR2110 ko được hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> Ặc ặc... IR2110 ko được hả cụ?


ko được ah, em nghịch làm tèo 1 con trên kit rồi, để oder về vậy  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em có order mấy con FAN7382MX, có điều vẫn chưa về tới, ko biết có dùng được hem ta?

----------


## nhatson

chân cẳng khác nhau ợ, thank cụ ga

----------


## Gamo

Ặc... già cả lú lẫn rồi... cứ nhớ 2 con 84 & 82 giống nhau  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

mạch nhân clock step geckodrive 901x

----------


## nhatson



----------


## CKD

Không phải cứ có encoder là ngon đâu.. dừng tưởng bở nhé  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson, solero

----------


## terminaterx300

thế éo nào là lại lệch từ từ thế nhỉ, hay giò enc thấp quá mà khoản giật vào điểm mù chăng

----------


## Gamo

Chà, đẳng cấp của Nhật Sơn quả là khác à nha...

----------


## nhatson

> Chà, đẳng cấp của Nhật Sơn quả là khác à nha...


liên quan gì tới em đâu ta

----------


## CKD

Quả thật không lý giải được tại sao con ezi-servo nó nhảy như vậy. Chắc có một sự trùng hợp nào đó.. mà mình chưa phát hiện được.

Thêm một bài test khác.. like servo

----------


## LEDUC

> Quả thật không lý giải được tại sao con ezi-servo nó nhảy như vậy. Chắc có một sự trùng hợp nào đó.. mà mình chưa phát hiện được.
> 
> Thêm một bài test khác.. like servo


Chỉnh gain chưa đúng ồi .

----------


## CKD

> Chỉnh gain chưa đúng ồi .


Gain nó có 12 mức, đều thử qua, đều vậy cả.

----------


## Ga con

> Chỉnh gain chưa đúng ồi .


Theo em đúng là thế.

Bài test 1: anh coi lại kỹ thuật đi dây, dây động lực và dây tín hiệu phải cách xa nhau, dây tín hiệu phải có bọc giáp.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề như trong clip.. 
Qua kết quả thử nghiệm thì tạm kết luận thế này:
Nguyên nhân là sự tương thích giữa controller & driver. Cùng phương pháp, cùng sơ đồ thì sau khi thay đổi controller (BOB) thì có sự khác nhau. Cụ thể 2 clip phía trên, cả 2 trường hợp đều test trên cùng driver, vi bước 1/10, cùng power, cùng nhận chung nguồn tín hiệu, cùng chạy qua các chế độ vận tốc khác nhau, được điều khiển bởi Mach3. Chỉ khác duy nhất là BOB USB.

Và đặc biệt là chỉ lỗi khi chạy tốc độ chậm, chạy nhanh không phát hiện lỗi.
Có lắp vào hệ trục, test với đồng hồ so & kiểm tra. Mỗi lần xuất hiện sai sau khi tính toán, suy ra được sai số đúng 1/200r (tức đúng một bước của motor 2 phase).

Có trao đổi nhiều với cụ NS nhưng vẫn chưa tìm được lời giải thích thỏa đáng. Dự là khi có time sẽ test lại, với các thiết bị đo đạt để có thể lý giải, giải tỏa thắc mắt.

* Power dùng loại switching của LAMDA 24V, 10A
* Dây tín hiệu (step/dir) có bọc giáp
* Dây encoder có bọc giáp

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Buồn buồn mổ bụng em HBS2206 ra xem chơi. Tiện tai cúp vài cái ảnh lại kỹ niệm. Ảnh có mờ thì xin lỗi ạ, em chụp bằng phone cùi nên không lung linh.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Lục lại hình.. có mấy cái ảnh "lạ lạ" đoán là driver nên up luôn.









_Dự án treo.. để riết móc meo.. úp cái ảnh để tự nhắc mình phải hoàn thành_

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cũ xì roài, giờ đổi qua phiên bản 2015, dổi dip switch với dự định là làm dạng compo 3axis, 4axis như g540  :Smile: 
cố gắng để chạy được 48VDC 3.5A

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

kỹ thuật tiến bộ mỗi tháng

----------

duonghoang

----------


## kametoco

e có cái driver của Nhật Sơn mà cái lớn dòng 7A bị nhòe tem nên e không biết chỉnh vi bước ntn?? e thấy cái lớn có 4 công tắc gạc, còn cái nhỏ có tới 6 công tắc gạc

----------


## nhatson

cứ chỉnh như cái b450 là được ah

b.r

----------

kametoco

----------


## tranphong248

Chào các bác!
Tiện đây cho e ké theo với: E đang dùng cái drive B442CV của bác Nhatson, bảng chỉnh vi bước trên drive không nhìn thấy. Bác nào ( Bác Nhatson) cho e xin cái ảnh có vi bước của drive B442 với ạh.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác!
> Tiện đây cho e ké theo với: E đang dùng cái drive B442CV của bác Nhatson, bảng chỉnh vi bước trên drive không nhìn thấy. Bác nào ( Bác Nhatson) cho e xin cái ảnh có vi bước của drive B442 với ạh.
> Cảm ơn các bác.


trả về tiêu chuẩn 1/10 step , dip 1 ON còn lại off hết nhé

b.r

----------

tranphong248

----------


## nhatson

sanyo PMM-BA-4803-4






tối quá, mắt mũi tèm nhèm, có time buổi sáng em sẽ chụp kĩ hơn

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

ps cụ gà, cái này chạy analog, nên nếu chạy tốt thì ko phải do trình thằng coding đâu nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chạy analog là sao hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

kiểm soát dòng bàng analog, ko có đo dòng, adc > pid  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, tức là con này dùng ASIC chứ ko phải microcontroller? Loại này như vậy là loại thế hệ cũ hay mới vậy bác? Xu hướng giờ ra sao?

Mà sao nó nhiều tụ khủng thế nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, tức là con này dùng ASIC chứ ko phải microcontroller? Loại này như vậy là loại thế hệ cũ hay mới vậy bác? Xu hướng giờ ra sao?
> 
> Mà sao nó nhiều tụ khủng thế nhỉ?


ko cần asic cụ ah, opam vài con logic là okies
xu hướng digital ngày càng mạnh, vì chip càng ngày càng mạnh và rẻ, tha hồ mà nhét thuật toán

nhưng cụ cứ xem phim, trong nhà lúc nào cũng phải backup tbị analog, phòng khi bị đính vũ khí epm, mấy con digital nó tèo hết , lôi analog ra chiến

đề củ xem phim vành dai thái bình dương  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## titanhnc

bác CKD mua 2 cái khớp nối đó ở đâu mà đẹp vậy ? bác chỉ chỗ em mua với

----------


## nhatson

wa cụ NAMcnc bảo bên dương bá trạc có step closed loop us, em chưa có time wa check , cụ CKD nay check nói em hảng của hang Seiberco INC và chạy mạng
em tức tốc nghiên cứu hãng này vì thấy hơi lạ và kết quả khá bất ngờ là chú này đã out khỏi nền kinh tế
điều thứ 2 em thu được là có khả năng oritenal motor (vexta) thâu tóm chú này hoặc đã câu được kỹ sư của cty này






oritenal motor và Seiberco có bằng sáng chế từ chung 1 người "Hung D. Vu" , em nghĩ là 1 người mỹ gốc việt ah  :Smile: 
https://www.google.com/search?tbo=p&...%22&gws_rd=ssl

bằng sáng chế em nghĩ là nó dùng cho step closed loop của vexta


1 cái tương tự từ Seiberco

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy rốt cuộc em nó chạy mạng hả ? định hốt liền hốt hết , chỉ sợ hốt nhầm đống Shit thì toi hehehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hốt motor thôi đừng hốt driver.

Tiện thể hỏi các sư phụ về kỹ thuật điều khiển step bằng áp cao (80V-120V DC):
1. Giả sử đầu vào mình là 80V-120V DC, mình muốn hạ xuống 12V thì có những pp nào?
2. Già sử ko cần hạ xuống chính xác 12V, chỉ cần chia phân nửa xuống 40V là ổn thì làm sao?
3. Ngoài pp lái H-Bridge bằng driver IR21xx thì mình có pp lái theo kiểu isolate nào ko? (như lái H-Bridge bằng opto chẳng hạn?)

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, hốt motor thôi đừng hốt driver.
> 
> Tiện thể hỏi các sư phụ về kỹ thuật điều khiển step bằng áp cao (80V-120V DC):
> 1. Giả sử đầu vào mình là 80V-120V DC, mình muốn hạ xuống 12V thì có những pp nào?
> 2. Già sử ko cần hạ xuống chính xác 12V, chỉ cần chia phân nửa xuống 40V là ổn thì làm sao?
> 3. Ngoài pp lái H-Bridge bằng driver IR21xx thì mình có pp lái theo kiểu isolate nào ko? (như lái H-Bridge bằng opto chẳng hạn?)
> 
> Nếu giải quyết được thì hổt hết đám motor Seiberco ngoài bãi luôn


1. dùng nguồn xung, dễ nhất là uc3842
2. coi số 1, hoặc dòng thấp có thể dùng transitor để ổn áp
3. cách li 2 cách, trực tiếp thì dùng mấy con cách li lái fet trực tiếp, cái thứ 2 là giàn tiếp dùng 6n137 rồi lái bàng IRxxxx

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Ý cụ Gà là giam áp để chạy step.. công suất không lớn cũng chẵng nhỏ. Dùng kiểu linear transitor chắc phát nhiệt khủng.

-> dùng kiểu switching DC-DC thôi.

Mà bắt chước thằng ezi-servo đi, nâng áp khi cần chạy nhanh.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> 1. dùng nguồn xung, dễ nhất là uc3842
> 2. coi số 1, hoặc dòng thấp có thể dùng transitor để ổn áp
> 3. cách li 2 cách, trực tiếp thì dùng mấy con cách li lái fet trực tiếp, cái thứ 2 là giàn tiếp dùng 6n137 rồi lái bàng IRxxxx
> 
> b.r


Ủa, mà con UC3842 chạy max 30V mà cụ?




> Ý cụ Gà là giam áp để chạy step.. công suất không lớn cũng chẵng nhỏ. Dùng kiểu linear transitor chắc phát nhiệt khủng.
> 
> -> dùng kiểu switching DC-DC thôi.
> 
> Mà bắt chước thằng ezi-servo đi, nâng áp khi cần chạy nhanh.


Hehe, để lái được H-Bridge cần 10V-20V. Nếu dùng 1 nguồn vào 80v thì phải hạ áp xuống khoảng 12V & 5V (cho logic), huhu...
Mà các switching IC đa số max là 60V >.<

----------


## CKD

Kiểm tra tính năng biên tập & post ảnh bằng phone.

Driver Yako YKA2304xx

----------


## CKD

Cái này của MA860H, chịu áp 80V AC, đỉnh điểm chắc 110V DC.




Khối nguồn của em nó

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nó dùng IC gì cho khối nguồn vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, nó dùng IC gì cho khối nguồn vậy?


thường là UC3842/uc3843
nếu áp vào fix 110/220V ac dùng mấy con TOP220 hay viperxxx  hoặc FANxxx của fairchild sẽ dễ hơn, còn nguồn thay đổi thì dủng uc3842/tl494,sg3825

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà, dơn giản hơn, cụ cấp 2 nguồn rời, 1 nguồn cao áp, 1 nguồn logic, thêm cái relay, có nguồn logic mới dóng nguồn cao áp, một số đồ EU , usa em thấy cũng làm như vậy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À, ý cụ là ngoài nguồn 80V vào thì thêm luôn 1 nguồn 12V nữa? Nguồn 12V điều khiển logic boot up xong hết mới bật relay cho nguồn 80V vào?

----------


## nhatson

> À, ý cụ là ngoài nguồn 80V vào thì thêm luôn 1 nguồn 12V nữa? Nguồn 12V điều khiển logic boot up xong hết mới bật relay cho nguồn 80V vào?


chính xác là vậy, nhiều hệ thống có nhiều cái drive, mỗi cái 1 nguồn xung... nó còn liên quan đến noise, dùng 1 bộ nguồn công nghiệp cấp điện hết cho chúng nó lại hay

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế thì có vẻ hay hơn nhỉ, isolated power supply, khỏi phải mất công nghiên cứu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

À, hôm nay mình đọc thử resolver trên Alphastep, nó có 4 dây, cấp xung 2 dây thì 2 dây còn lại ra hiệu điện thế sin & cos, giống như biến thế. Nhưng mà do ko có bộ lọc nên đôi khi tín hiệu đo vị trí nhảy cũng kinh lắm. Ko rõ là cụ có sơ đồ resolver-to-digital nào đơn giản ko?

----------


## nhatson

> À, hôm nay mình đọc thử resolver trên Alphastep, nó có 4 dây, cấp xung 2 dây thì 2 dây còn lại ra hiệu điện thế sin & cos, giống như biến thế. Nhưng mà do ko có bộ lọc nên đôi khi tín hiệu đo vị trí nhảy cũng kinh lắm. Ko rõ là cụ có sơ đồ resolver-to-digital nào đơn giản ko?


clone mạch của drive ads lun cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

dma860m
cá nhân em ko tin cái này của leadshine, 1 ở trong mạch ko ghi, 2 ko có trong menu sản phẩm của leadshine

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà chất lượng khi chạy thế nào hả bạn Linh đẹp giai? :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà chất lượng khi chạy thế nào hả bạn Linh đẹp giai? :x :x :x


con này chạy digital, khả năng là stm32  :Smile: 
chạy bthường như drive analog thôi, ko có nhân xung khi chạy chậm, ko có harmonic correction
ít linh kiện hơn, nên chắc là rẻ hơn con MA860 dùng fpga proasic3

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

tấm này nhìn lkiện rõ hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Leadshine không có bản H.
Ngoài ra Leadshine có phiên bản nội địa.

VN ta lại có phiên bản motor 86 12N, kích thước tương tự như 86 8N, motor này không thể tìm thấy thông tin. Càng không thấy trong sản phẩm của Leadshine.
Thật giả thế nào.. chỉ người bán mới biết. Mà nếu người mua biết mà chất vấn thì sẽ nhận được câu trả lời quen thuộc "em chỉ bán hàng.. vụ này em cũng khongi rỏ".

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em thấy khá ngớ ngẩn, vì ko ngon như dòng DM , chạy xèm xèm dòng MA , giá thì.. còn rẻ hơn MA  :Frown: , tke lại mà hok khác biệt dòng cũ

sau 18 năm hoạt động, em í đã có số má

----------


## Gamo

Wow, tức là doanh thu tối thiểu cũng khoảng 50tr đô/năm rồi. Plan của thương hiệu NS thì sao?

----------


## nhatson

> Wow, tức là doanh thu tối thiểu cũng khoảng 50tr đô/năm rồi. Plan của thương hiệu NS thì sao?


chà, dân IT mà tính doanh thu nhanh nhây khửa khửa

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bọn IT nó tham tiền lắm bác ợ

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, bọn IT nó tham tiền lắm bác ợ


cụ gà làm quả cạnh tranh leadshine đê

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, được được.... tui bao tiêu thương hiệu "Gà nướng mặt trời", ông cung cấp driver hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

nhạc hay ợ

----------

Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> nhạc hay ợ


Hình như TCP/IP là xu thể kết nối. Đến hệ thống bơm nước cấp mà khách hàng cũng đòi đk trên Web server. Bóa tay

----------


## CKD

Leadshine M542 một góc nhìn khác.










_Ảnh sưu tầm từ Net_

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chẹp,công nghệ cũ mà 4 layer cơ đấy

----------


## nhatson

sáng tạo hơn với step

----------


## hangle22

Mấy sư phụ co driver nào hay hay cho em mượn chơi vài bữa y ạ... :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy sư phụ co driver nào hay hay cho em mượn chơi vài bữa y ạ...


lo làm bỏ ống, rồi mua về chơi thú hơn ah
chơi thì ko nên mượn

----------


## hangle22

> lo làm bỏ ống, rồi mua về chơi thú hơn ah
> chơi thì ko nên mượn


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Đùa thui. Em xài driver TB6560 mà nó bị nhiễu hoài, em đang làm cái hộp thiếc bỏ nó vô. Mà k bít có được k nữa :'( :'(

----------


## nhatson

> Đùa thui. Em xài driver TB6560 mà nó bị nhiễu hoài, em đang làm cái hộp thiếc bỏ nó vô. Mà k bít có được k nữa :'( :'(


phải xác định lại xem là nhiễu tín hiệu hay nhiễu board, nhiểu dây thì thay dây, đi lại dây, nâng mức tín hiệu lên
bị board thì check board

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson

lang thang lại gặp cái này, chắc tiền thân IM483 wá

http://testra.com/Download/Ss483.pdf

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Dám lắm  :Big Grin: 

Chắc trước khi bán cho Schneider, bọn nó ko đủ tiền nên chơi Lattice  :Wink:  Qua Schneider giàu có nên chơi ASIC cho nó máu  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Dám lắm 
> 
> Chắc trước khi bán cho Schneider, bọn nó ko đủ tiền nên chơi Lattice  Qua Schneider giàu có nên chơi ASIC cho nó máu


ngày xưa CPLD/fpga mắc, ASIC rẻ hơn chứ ah

đồ mẽo có khác, lúc nào cũng có patent kèm theo
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5650705.pdf



được thông não,cụ namcnc khen thằng này có lí, nó là con có kiểm soát luôn cả dòng xả, ghê thặc

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Kinh nhỉ? Hèn chi nó chạy êm hơn MA542 :x :x

Có thể ASIC thì giá từng con rẻ thật nhưng ko flexible, nhiều khi nó lỡ đặt hàng rồi thay đổi thiết kế được?  :Cool: 
Ngày xưa mình nhớ ko nhầm thì Charter Semiconductor (Global Foundries) đơn hàng phải kha khá, hình như trăm ngàn USD trở lên nó mới làm, còn giờ nghe thằng bạn là nhân viên của nó nói chừng 20,000USD là có thể làm rồi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Kinh nhỉ? Hèn chi nó chạy êm hơn MA542 :x :x
> 
> Có thể ASIC thì giá từng con rẻ thật nhưng ko flexible, nhiều khi nó lỡ đặt hàng rồi thay đổi thiết kế được? 
> Ngày xưa mình nhớ ko nhầm thì Charter Semiconductor đơn hàng phải kha khá nó mới làm, còn giờ nghe đâu chừng 20,000USD là làm rồi.


những năm 2000, step drive của geckodrive giá 120usd là rẻ kinh khủng đó cụ gà IM483 cụ NamCNC mua lẻ là 500usd thì phải
làm ASIC nhiều triệu con sẽ rẻ cụ gà, nhiều khi có 1 usd 1 con, rẻ hơn CPLD thời đó là chắc

em mới con sheet con IM2000, nó ko có kiểm soat dòng discharge, cái SS483 có cả nhân tần số

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.designworldonline.com/qui...r-performance/
em nghỉ 2 chú này ko liên quan, 2012 có bài báo giới thiệu ss483

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

O.o kỳ zậy ta? thiết kế y chang, số hiệu cũng giống sao ko bị kiện nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> O.o kỳ zậy ta? thiết kế y chang, số hiệu cũng giống sao ko bị kiện nhỉ?


mã số khác nhau mờ, layout cũng khác, có trong cái vỏ ngoài giồng giống thôi
thằng kia nó ko kiện thi thôi, ko bị sao đâu ah

----------


## nhatson

FAQ: What’s the difference between servo and closed-loop stepper motors?
August 29, 2015 Danielle Collins :
Servo and stepper motors have similar construction and share the same fundamental operating principle. Both motor types incorporate a rotor with permanent magnets and a stator with coiled windings, and both are operated by energizing, or applying a dc voltage to, the stator windings, which causes the rotor to move. However, this is where the similarities between servo and stepper motors end.
Drive methods
Stepper motors have 50 to 100 poles and are 2-phase devices, where servo motors have between 4 and 12 poles and are 3-phase devices. Stepper motor drives generate sine waves whose frequency changes with speed, but whose amplitude is constant.
Open-loop Stepper Diagram


Servo drives, on the other hand, produce sine waves with variable frequency and amplitude, allowing them to control both speed and torque.
Closed-loop Servo Diagram


Control methods
Traditional stepper motors move when they receive a command to advance a certain number of pulses, which correlate to a distance. Steppers are considered open-loop systems because they lack a feedback mechanism to verify that the target position has been reached. Servo motors also move on receipt of a command signal from their controller. In contrast to the open-loop operation of stepper motor systems, servo motors are closed-loop systems, with built-in encoders that continuously communicate back to the controller, which makes any needed adjustments to ensure the target position is reached.
In stepper motor systems, if the available motor torque is not adequate to overcome the load, the motor will stall or skip over one or more pulses, creating a difference between the desired position and the actual position reached. To avoid this, stepper motors are often oversized to ensure there’s a large margin between the worst-case load torque and the motor’s available torque. But there is an alternative to oversizing the motor. By adding an encoder and operating in closed-loop mode, stepper motor systems can achieve position monitoring and control much like servo motors.
The most straightforward way to operate a stepper motor in closed-loop mode is to compare the theoretical position which should have been reached based on the number of steps, with the actual position reached based on the encoder feedback. If there is a difference between the target and actual positions, the controller initiates a correction move.
While the above method is reactive, correcting the motor’s position after completion of the move, a closed-loop stepper can also continuously monitor the difference between the position steps and the encoder feedback (which is typically mounted on the load). With continuous feedback, compensation can be done in real-time, by increasing the pulse rate, temporarily increasing the current, or adjusting the step angle.
A third method for operating stepper motors in closed-loop mode employs sinusoidal commutation. If the rotor and stator magnetic fields are not properly aligned, the encoder adjusts the motor current to exactly match the torque needed to move or hold the load. Because the feedback is used to control torque by manipulating the motor current, this mode is sometimes referred to as servo control. In servo control mode, the stepper motor is essentially acting like a high-pole count servo motor, but without the noise and resonance that traditional stepper motors exhibit, providing a much smoother movement and more precise control. And with current that is dynamic, rather than constant as in a traditional stepper, the problem of motor heating is largely avoided.
Closed-loop stepper motors eliminate many of the disadvantages of traditional open-loop stepper systems, making them similar in performance to servo motors. But servo motors outperform even closed-loop steppers in applications that require high speed, high torque at high speed, or the ability to handle changing loads.
Feature image credit: Advanced Micro Controls, Inc.

Motion Control Tips


http://www.designworldonline.com/faq...tepper-motors/

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà, xem ra thằng softstep là riêng, nó nhắm vào khách hàng của IM483
web nó có câu
High Performance MicroStepping Driver 
IM483 Compatible with 1/2,1/4,1/5,1/8,1/10,1/16,1/25,1/32,1/50,1/64,1/125,1/128,1/250,1/256 Microstep Selection 


http://testra.com/Pricelists/PL-SS483.htm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra thì cũng phải bổ sung thêm ý của chú này:
https://www.damencnc.com/de/komponen...er-systems/544

"In addition, much higher torque, simple tuning and configuration, no overshooting, and no hunting also make closed loop stepper systems better solutions over servo systems in many low to middle applications"
Đây là nguyên nhân vì sao nhiều cụ dẹp servo, chơi Alpha hoặc HSB  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Thật ra thì cũng phải bổ sung thêm ý của chú này:
> https://www.damencnc.com/de/komponen...er-systems/544
> 
> "In addition, much higher torque, simple tuning and configuration, no overshooting, and no hunting also make closed loop stepper systems better solutions over servo systems in many low to middle applications"
> Đây là nguyên nhân vì sao nhiều cụ dẹp servo, chơi Alpha hoặc HSB


hehe, có nhiều thứ cải tiến vật lý ko bằng CODE, ví dụ alphastep có cái velocity fliter đó cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cũng lăn tăn vụ này mấy lần. Ví dụ current sense mà thiết kế vật lý kém thì có thể bù bằng software  :Wink: 

Vụ velocity filter là sao ta? Trung bình cộng tốc độ cho chuẩn?

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay mổ xẻ em này, *Woodpecker W860*. Woodpecker là thương hiệu driver vang bóng một thời.. sau này bị mấy thằng em ăn hiếp quá nên lu mờ.

Áo quần chỉnh trang






Soi kỹ


Soi kỹ hơn nữa.. khối nguồn dành cho bác Gamo. Con này chạy được DC80V, cấu hình tương tự chạy max DC120V


Trái tim




Nhìn dưới


Chú ý thấy Leadshine M860

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, cũng lăn tăn vụ này mấy lần. Ví dụ current sense mà thiết kế vật lý kém thì có thể bù bằng software 
> 
> Vụ velocity filter là sao ta? Trung bình cộng tốc độ cho chuẩn?


hoho vụ này cũng được nhưng dứng vè khía cạnh tiêu dùng cụ cheating
dù sao thì đầu óc siêu phàm trong 1 cơ thể yếu kém... cug ko phải giải pháp, cần phải cân bằng

alphastep có nút chỉnh V fli đó cụ gà, coi user manual đi nhé

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gamo, cái này có thể là bằng sáng chế liên quan công nghệ feedback của alphastep

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6548977.pdf

----------


## Gamo

Ui chùi, cảm ơn ông!!!

Giờ đọc tài liệu này mới hỉu. Hồi đó xem mấy cái patent này như vịt nghe sấm  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Gà nghe sấm chứ nhỉ.
Lo học thứ đơn giản nhất đê, quấn được cái biến áp rồi tính những cái phức tạp sau. Hé hé hé.. cười chít mất.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mày có tin là tau cắt trym hem  :Cool:

----------


## katerman

Dạo này em thấy mấy driver mini: drv8825, a4988 sử dụng trong mấy mạch arduino nhiều, bác nào test rồi cho bài đánh giá đi ạ, em mới job vài cái thấy nóng quá, không biết ổn không.

----------


## Gamo

CKD đâu ùi, làm bài review deeeeeeee.....

Mấy con IC bác nói là mấy con step drive tích hợp nên vấn đề giải nhiệt cho nó rất là nan giải  :Cool:  Bác phải làm thế này nè


Nhưng em có dùng con tiền thân của A4988 là A39xx thấy ngon ra phết :x :x :x DRV8811 cũng ngon, êm & giá rẻ, chạy size 42 vẫn ok. Chỉ tội dòng bé, volt thấp; cho sinh viên làm đồ án máy CNC thì rất hợp.

----------

katerman

----------


## Gamo

Trong khi chờ Mr. CKD review thì mời bác & các bạn ngồi chơi & giải trí với bài review của mấy bạn phương Tây nhé




Bài review này hơi phiến diện vì A4988 chạy vi bước 1/16 & DRV8825 chạy 1/32 thì đương nhiên DRV8825 êm hơn

----------

katerman

----------


## CKD

Cụ katernam dùng cho motor nào? Set dòng thế nào?

----------


## katerman

Em dùng step 42, mấy con này dòng từ 1.3-1.7A ạ. Trên bo ramp máy in 3d ạ , driver về rồi mà chưa có keo để dán miếng nhôm tản nhiệt xíu xiu nữa, mấy con này chịu được nhiệt độ bao nhiêu vậy bác.

----------


## Gamo

Hix, theo lý thuyết thì tới 150 độ nó mới chảy bác ợ  :Cool: 

Nhưng theo quan điểm của mình là nó mà lên tới 50 độ là mình phải xem lại vấn đề giải nhiệt rồi.... Nóng quá thì cụ cho nó xin cái quạt, hạ dòng xuống xem sao?

----------

katerman

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản cái miếng tản nhiệu bé tẹo nhưng lại có công dụng tản nhiệt cho con chip bé teo. Không có thì nóng khủng là phải rồi.
Thường thì nóng 60 độ còn bình thường. Trăm độ thì tèo.

----------

katerman

----------


## anhcos

Nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giúp cho cái driver nào có thể chạy con step sau với:

- Step 2 pha, 20 bước/vòng, đường kính 15mm có hộp số 380 lần.
- Trục vít bánh vít có tỉ số 160, tải khoảng 5kg.
- Tốc độ step chậm khoảng 40 vg/ph

- Sử dụng nguồn là 2 pin 3v hoặc pin sạc 3.7v hoặc là pin xạc dự phòng 5v.




Đã dùng adaptor 5v sau đó qua mạch nâng áp lên thì chạy với DRV8825 thì được. 
Nhưng với nguồn pin sạc dự phòng 1A thì không chạy được.

----------


## Gamo

Oi, cho em đi  :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

DRV8825 thấy nên dùng ở mức 24V, 1.5A.
Lý thuyết max 47V - 2.5A nhưng mình không tin lắm vào con số này, vì chip china giá rẻ, có thể chất lượng kém, fet nội trở lớn nên sinh nhiệt cao. Dễ bóc khói.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giúp cho cái driver nào có thể chạy con step sau với:
> 
> - Step 2 pha, 20 bước/vòng, đường kính 15mm có hộp số 380 lần.
> - Trục vít bánh vít có tỉ số 160, tải khoảng 5kg.
> - Tốc độ step chậm khoảng 40 vg/ph
> 
> - Sử dụng nguồn là 2 pin 3v hoặc pin sạc 3.7v hoặc là pin xạc dự phòng 5v.
> 
> 
> ...


dùng IC ULN2803 +4017 là okies

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

autonics đã có dòng closed loop xi tep, các cụ đi bãi chú ý nhé

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.linengineering.com/resources/white-papers/
vài tài liệu hay về động cơ step

----------


## nhatson

clip quảng cáo drive mới của vexta

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, solero

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson

hơi tiếc là tiếng nhật

----------


## nhatson



----------

bamien247, conga

----------


## Minh Phúc

em mới kiếm được 2 con driver này,các cụ đánh giá nó giúp e vs...

----------


## nhatson

http://wexon.ru/sites/default/files/...d_-_manual.pdf
http://www.q-tech.hu/pdf/RTA/gmd.pdf

user guide, công nghệ cũng cũ lắm rồi. nên em nghĩ drive này ở mức sài tốt mức 7/10

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## Gamo

Ông trùm có thông tin kết nối của con này ko ợ? Em có mà ko biết đấu dây ra sao?

----------


## CKD

> Ông trùm có thông tin kết nối của con này ko ợ? Em có mà ko biết đấu dây ra sao?


Nhà em có cái thùng rác nè đại ca  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Oi, iu quá, sao mày hứa cho tau cái thùng rác Nhật mà chưa thấy đâu?

PS: Huhu, trùm NS đâu ùi?

----------


## nhatson

When to use a pre-driver vs. an integrated motor driver

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Open loop *4000rpm* control by Mach3 USB MC

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Open loop *5300rpm*

----------


## CKD

Open loop *8900rpm*

----------


## Minh Phúc

e xin làm phiền các anh một chút ạ,e đang phân vân chọn mua giữa 2 con driver 2 fase này,mong được sự tư vấn của mọi người.e xin cảm ơn ạ.
Autonic MD2U-MD20

http://www.agns.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/MD2U.pdf 
IM483 (con này e thấy ccsc bác khen nó nhìu ghê).

http://motion.schneider-electric.com..._IM483_805.pdf
Em đọc Manual thì thấy em IM483 hơn là chạy được vi bước nhiều hơn e chưa rõ lăm cái vụ set dòng cho driver,con này max dc 2A/fase đúng ko ạ? Còn con Autonic kia thì e chưa thấy ai ns j đến nó.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hôm nay ra xem hàng thanh lý kho của Samsung ngoài Bắc mới về, lụm dc 4 con BeDriver 4A 48V, lần trước có lụm mấy con trong máy sx tai nghe rồi, nhưng lần này sao body của nó to thế hả a Nhatson. Mấy con 4A lần trước em lấy về cũng xác cũng bé bé thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm nay ra xem hàng thanh lý kho của Samsung ngoài Bắc mới về, lụm dc 4 con BeDriver 4A 48V, lần trước có lụm mấy con trong máy sx tai nghe rồi, nhưng lần này sao body của nó to thế hả a Nhatson. Mấy con 4A lần trước em lấy về cũng xác cũng bé bé thôi.


có 1 khoảng thời gian, body 6A được giảm xuống chạy 4A đoá ah

----------


## nhatson

> e xin làm phiền các anh một chút ạ,e đang phân vân chọn mua giữa 2 con driver 2 fase này,mong được sự tư vấn của mọi người.e xin cảm ơn ạ.
> Autonic MD2U-MD20
> 
> http://www.agns.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/MD2U.pdf 
> IM483 (con này e thấy ccsc bác khen nó nhìu ghê).
> 
> http://motion.schneider-electric.com..._IM483_805.pdf
> Em đọc Manual thì thấy em IM483 hơn là chạy được vi bước nhiều hơn e chưa rõ lăm cái vụ set dòng cho driver,con này max dc 2A/fase đúng ko ạ? Còn con Autonic kia thì e chưa thấy ai ns j đến nó.


giá cả 2 con thế nào ah?

----------


## Minh Phúc

> giá cả 2 con thế nào ah?


dạ,nó ngang nhau thui ạ,con của autonic thì có động cơ 2A/fase của nó đi kèm,1 bộ khoảng 550k ạ.

----------


## CKD

Đồ cũ thì lấy giá & spec ra so thôi.
Còn muốn biết khi chạy nó hơn nhau gì thì phải tìm hiểu xem nó dùng công nghệ gì. Nói chung là anh em hay dùng gì thì khen nó. Ít ai ngồi so sánh cùng lúc 2 con để xác định cụ thể xem khác nhau gì.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Đồ cũ thì lấy giá & spec ra so thôi.
> Còn muốn biết khi chạy nó hơn nhau gì thì phải tìm hiểu xem nó dùng công nghệ gì. Nói chung là anh em hay dùng gì thì khen nó. Ít ai ngồi so sánh cùng lúc 2 con để xác định cụ thể xem khác nhau gì.


vâng,sau một hồi suy đi tính lại e quyết định dùng IM483 ạ.

----------


## duonghoang

> Hôm nay ra xem hàng thanh lý kho của Samsung ngoài Bắc mới về, lụm dc 4 con BeDriver 4A 48V, lần trước có lụm mấy con trong máy sx tai nghe rồi, nhưng lần này sao body của nó to thế hả a Nhatson. Mấy con 4A lần trước em lấy về cũng xác cũng bé bé thôi.


--- Hàng cụ Nhatson xuất khẩu dữ quá, nể cụ thiệt  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> e xin làm phiền các anh một chút ạ,e đang phân vân chọn mua giữa 2 con driver 2 fase này,mong được sự tư vấn của mọi người.e xin cảm ơn ạ.
> Autonic MD2U-MD20
> 
> http://www.agns.my/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/MD2U.pdf 
> IM483 (con này e thấy ccsc bác khen nó nhìu ghê).
> 
> http://motion.schneider-electric.com..._IM483_805.pdf
> Em đọc Manual thì thấy em IM483 hơn là chạy được vi bước nhiều hơn e chưa rõ lăm cái vụ set dòng cho driver,con này max dc 2A/fase đúng ko ạ? Còn con Autonic kia thì e chưa thấy ai ns j đến nó.


Dòng MD2U hình như là Unipolar Driver? Nếu vậy thì nên chọn IM483

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Dòng MD2U hình như là Unipolar Driver? Nếu vậy thì nên chọn IM483


Vâng,đúng rồi ạ,manual nó ghi là "unibolar constant current driver type", em biết là có 2 kiểu điều khiển là bipolar và unibolar vậy mỗi cái nó có ưu và nhược điểm gì ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng,đúng rồi ạ,manual nó ghi là "unibolar constant current driver type", em biết là có 2 kiểu điều khiển là bipolar và unibolar vậy mỗi cái nó có ưu và nhược điểm gì ạ?


unipolar mạch điện dơn giản hơn, lực/tốc độ bằng phẳng hơn
bipolar mạch phức tạp hơn, mạnh hơn 1.4 lần so với cùng motor chạy unipolar, lực/tốc độ dốc hơn ( mất lực nhiều hơn trên cùng 1 tốc độ trường hợp lớn hơn 200<>300rpm)

----------


## Minh Phúc

> unipolar mạch điện dơn giản hơn, lực/tốc độ bằng phẳng hơn
> bipolar mạch phức tạp hơn, mạnh hơn 1.4 lần so với cùng motor chạy unipolar, lực/tốc độ dốc hơn ( mất lực nhiều hơn trên cùng 1 tốc độ trường hợp lớn hơn 200<>300rpm)


theo em hiểu ý bác là cùng 1 động cơ,khi chạy kiểu unipolar thì lực sẽ ko bằng bipolar trong điều kiện tốc độ <(200-300rpm),nhưng trong TH chạy vs tốc độc >(200-300rpm) thì bipolar lại mất lực hơn unipolar ạ.

----------


## saudau

> theo em hiểu ý bác là cùng 1 động cơ,khi chạy kiểu unipolar thì lực sẽ ko bằng bipolar trong điều kiện tốc độ <(200-300rpm),nhưng trong TH chạy vs tốc độc >(200-300rpm) thì bipolar lại mất lực hơn unipolar ạ.


@Nhatson, Minh Phúc: 
Mình thì dốt về điện nhưng hiểu vấn đề như thế này các bác xem có đúng ko giải thích thêm giúp mình nhé. Step 2 phase khi chạy có tải giống như vận động viên leo dây bằng 2 tay (phase A là 1 tay và phase A là 1 tay), khi quay thì lực chuyển từ phase A sang phase B giống như vận động viên phải dùng lực để chuyển từ tay trái sang tay phải để di chuyển lên. trong giai đoạn chuyển lực thì step bipolar nhả lực của phase A và cấp lực cho phase B, trong giai doạn này thì lực từ mất hoàn toàn (trong thời gian rất ngắn), còn unbipolar thì ko bị mất lực trong lúc này do có 1 dây giữa (lực này ko để kéo cho motor quay mà chỉ giữ ko ko cho motor bị kéo ngược lại thôi) giống như anh vận động viên có theo 1 dây trợ lực giữ ko cho bị tụt xuống khi chuyển tay. Tuần tự như vậy luân chuyể A sang B và B sang A. 
Khi quay chậm thì ko khác nhau nếu có hoặc ko có lực hỗ trợ này còn khi chạy nhanh có tải thì sẽ thấy rõ sự khác nhau này. Còn sức mạnh của 2 loại này mình nghĩ cũng như nhau nếu 2 motor hoàn toàn giống nhau từ kích thước, cở dây, số vòng dây, ... ngoại trừ unpibolar thì thêm cọng giữa cìn pibolar thì ko.

Mình ko chuyên môn nên suy luận kiểu đó, mong các bác giải thích thêm cho mình học ké với.

Thanks!

----------


## nhatson

> @Nhatson, Minh Phúc: 
> Mình thì dốt về điện nhưng hiểu vấn đề như thế này các bác xem có đúng ko giải thích thêm giúp mình nhé. Step 2 phase khi chạy có tải giống như vận động viên leo dây bằng 2 tay (phase A là 1 tay và phase A là 1 tay), khi quay thì lực chuyển từ phase A sang phase B giống như vận động viên phải dùng lực để chuyển từ tay trái sang tay phải để di chuyển lên. trong giai đoạn chuyển lực thì step bipolar nhả lực của phase A và cấp lực cho phase B, trong giai doạn này thì lực từ mất hoàn toàn (trong thời gian rất ngắn), còn unbipolar thì ko bị mất lực trong lúc này do có 1 dây giữa (lực này ko để kéo cho motor quay mà chỉ giữ ko ko cho motor bị kéo ngược lại thôi) giống như anh vận động viên có theo 1 dây trợ lực giữ ko cho bị tụt xuống khi chuyển tay. Tuần tự như vậy luân chuyể A sang B và B sang A. 
> Khi quay chậm thì ko khác nhau nếu có hoặc ko có lực hỗ trợ này còn khi chạy nhanh có tải thì sẽ thấy rõ sự khác nhau này. Còn sức mạnh của 2 loại này mình nghĩ cũng như nhau nếu 2 motor hoàn toàn giống nhau từ kích thước, cở dây, số vòng dây, ... ngoại trừ unpibolar thì thêm cọng giữa cìn pibolar thì ko.
> 
> Mình ko chuyên môn nên suy luận kiểu đó, mong các bác giải thích thêm cho mình học ké với.
> 
> Thanks!


ko hẳn vậy ah
mắc bipolar thường là nối tiếp 2 coil > khi đó cảm kháng cuộn sẽ tăng, cảm kháng tăng > moment sẽ tăng trên cùng dòng điện, nhưng cảm kháng cao khi đó thời gian nạp cuôn day để có dòng sẽ lâu hơn, ko có dòng điện ko có lực

dòng điện qua coil tốc độ quay 100rpm


dòng điện qua coil tốc độ quay 150rpm



dòng giảm rất rõ, lí do là dùng motor L cao và áp lái quá thấp


b.r

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## CKD

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nỗi!..
Làm thử bài test cho biết với người ta

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> CH1. Đo dòng kênh A qua CT (biến dòng).
> CH2. Đo áp trên kênh A với Gnd.
> 
> Ảnh trên là đang chạy.
> Ảnh dưới là đang stop.
> 
> Ở ảnh dưới nhìn CH1 sẽ thấy dòng cảm ứng trên cuộn A step. Nếu có 4 chanel sẽ cụ thể hơn.
> Về lý thuyết thì dùng CT cho nguồn PWM sẽ cho kết quả sai .
> Trường hợp này đo qua shunt thì sao nhỉ?


Ủa, CT là gì? Mà sao có mấy cái gai trên hình sine rứa?

----------


## CKD

Này thì motor cơ bắp mát lạnh (cool muscle)

*Cool Muscle CM1-C-23L20* giao thông với RnR Mach3 USB motion controller.

Sau bao ngày đêm quên ăn, ngày quên ngủ. Bị nó giật tơi tả nào không kết nối, nào éo control, lúc thì error. 
Cuối cùng cũng khiến cho em nó chịu nghe lời. 

Thông số thiết kế chạy có 2000rpm, test chạy với 2400rpm xem sao  :Smile: 



_Mai mốt nó có lên giá thì không phải tại mình nhé._

----------

Đăng Tuấn, duannguyen cnc Gỗ, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cây nhà lá vườn..
Motor current check with ASC712-05


50rpm

200rpm

400rpm

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Phuclanshop e thấy có ASC712-20 và 30, hình như 65-70k gì đó.

Con này chắc em phải nâng cấp bằng cách thêm gông ferit, nguồn xịn xịn chút mới ổn được.

Nhà e hình như còn mấy con Coolmuscle loại C, nghe bác Linh Nhatson bảo coding lại được để chạy xung, cũng đang định làm, nhưng thấy video trên đáp ứng có tải thế em nản thật luôn, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> Phuclanshop e thấy có ASC712-20 và 30, hình như 65-70k gì đó.
> Con này chắc em phải nâng cấp bằng cách thêm gông ferit, nguồn xịn xịn chút mới ổn được.
> Nhà e hình như còn mấy con Coolmuscle loại C, nghe bác Linh Nhatson bảo coding lại được để chạy xung, cũng đang định làm, nhưng thấy video trên đáp ứng có tải thế em nản thật luôn, hic.


ASC712 rẻ, chip hoặc board gì cũng rẻ cả ạ. Vấn đề nó noise thì có nhiều nguyên nhân.
- Bản thân con chip không đã noise rồi.
- Tín hiệu ra thấp, phải để thang đo nhỏ, do đó can nhiễu càng có cơ hội hoành hành.
- Cái pc-osc nó không có chức năng filter, cách ly AC cũng không tốt. Vụ này chẵng biết tại sao. Để đo AC mà cứ như do DC ấy.

Mục đích gắn vào do step cũng chỉ cho vui.. vì e đang nghía cái probe mà thấy nó đắt kinh. Bèo bèo thì nó cũng đắt gần chục lần cái pc-osc mà e đang dùng. Nếu mua nó thì e phải đầu tư con bèo bèo cũng Rigol DS1054Z mới xứng. Mà đổ ngần ấy gạo vào mà nó chỉ have fun không thì không được  :Wink: . Vậy nên tìm cách have fun kiểu khác ạ.

CoolMuscle cụ có thì cứ vọc ạ.. không dám khẵng dịnh với cụ vì vụ này thì e gà hơn cụ, theo em là quá ngon trong mớ rác  :Wink: .
Nhưng như trong cái clip là cố tình chỉnh *low gain* hết mức để nó sửa từ từ. Nhằm mục đích thể hiện nó sửa sai rỏ ràng hơn. Cũng nhằm mục đích dìm hàng nó, không thôi mai mốt nó sốt sình sịt thì e chẵng có cái mà mua  :Smile: .

----------


## Gamo

Mình có test loại chạy xung rồi, đúng là hàng ngon trong mớ rác. Nhưng cũng 24V, size 42, có vẻ ASM46 có vẻ chạy đã hơn hẳn (cũng có thể là do con Cool Muscle của tau nằm trong đống rác nắng mưa quá rồi)

----------


## nhatson

> Phuclanshop e thấy có ASC712-20 và 30, hình như 65-70k gì đó.
> 
> Con này chắc em phải nâng cấp bằng cách thêm gông ferit, nguồn xịn xịn chút mới ổn được.
> 
> Nhà e hình như còn mấy con Coolmuscle loại C, nghe bác Linh Nhatson bảo coding lại được để chạy xung, cũng đang định làm, nhưng thấy video trên đáp ứng có tải thế em nản thật luôn, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


code gì đâu ợ, parameter nó cho thay đổi mà, vấn đề là con này chạy servo ko có bảng parameter thì sao mà turrning chạy cho ngon được
vấn đề nữa là phiên bản frimware  :Frown:

----------


## kenshido1231

> Này thì motor cơ bắp mát lạnh (cool muscle)
> 
> *Cool Muscle CM1-C-23L20* giao thông với RnR Mach3 USB motion controller.
> 
> Sau bao ngày đêm quên ăn, ngày quên ngủ. Bị nó giật tơi tả nào không kết nối, nào éo control, lúc thì error. 
> Cuối cùng cũng khiến cho em nó chịu nghe lời. 
> 
> Thông số thiết kế chạy có 2000rpm, test chạy với 2400rpm xem sao 
> 
> ...


Cụ CKD cho hỏi ngu phát là con step này tích hợp driver luôn òi phải hok cụ

----------


## CKD

> Cụ CKD cho hỏi ngu phát là con step này tích hợp driver luôn òi phải hok cụ


Đúng rồi cụ.
Mặc định nó dùng computer control qua rs232. Có làm vài thao tác để chạy được với mach3 như clip. Có cái đời cũ quá, nên nhiều cái cũng khó khăn.

----------


## anhtran19932111

woww. cũng ghê đấy

----------


## kenshido1231

> Đúng rồi cụ.
> Mặc định nó dùng computer control qua rs232. Có làm vài thao tác để chạy được với mach3 như clip. Có cái đời cũ quá, nên nhiều cái cũng khó khăn.


Làm cái tut luôn đi Cụ, hôm bữa thấy chỗ kia có mấy con mà ko biết xài nên ko có dám mua.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con này bên quận 8 còn, nhưng coi chừng hên xui, hôm trước em vác về 3 con, 1 con chạy ok, 2 con bị chạm mát. Ngoài ra phải lựa đúng dòng chạy pulse dir chứ trúng RS232 chắc chỉ có nước gửi CKD đổi Ezi Servo quá

----------


## solero

Con Coolmuscle này trước em hàn cái dây terminal tóe phở mới chạy.

----------


## CKD

> Mấy con này bên quận 8 còn, nhưng coi chừng hên xui, hôm trước em vác về 3 con, 1 con chạy ok, 2 con bị chạm mát. Ngoài ra phải lựa đúng dòng chạy pulse dir chứ trúng RS232 chắc chỉ có nước gửi CKD đổi Ezi Servo quá


Cụ mua bao xèng 1 con?
Tính theo giá trị đã mua thì muốn đổi Ezi á.
5 con này đổi một bộ 42
9 con này đổi một bộ 57




> Con Coolmuscle này trước em hàn cái dây terminal tóe phở mới chạy.


NS & anh cũng bị nó hành mỗi thằng tơi tả mấy ngày mới được. Nhưng có vài cái param vẫn đang truy lùng. Đồ cũ quá éo có tài liệu. Hiện tại config tạm ok nhưng bất tiện quá. Like servo nên có tải là phải tuning, không là chạy một tí nó error.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, CKD xấu giai còn Ezi Servo size 57 à?  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ mua bao xèng 1 con?
> Tính theo giá trị đã mua thì muốn đổi Ezi á.
> 5 con này đổi một bộ 42
> 9 con này đổi một bộ 57
> 
> 
> NS & anh cũng bị nó hành mỗi thằng tơi tả mấy ngày mới được. Nhưng có vài cái param vẫn đang truy lùng. Đồ cũ quá éo có tài liệu. Hiện tại config tạm ok nhưng bất tiện quá. Like servo nên có tải là phải tuning, không là chạy một tí nó error.


tại điệu chọt parameter thôi, gin nó chạy okies mà hahahaha

----------


## sgtourism

Đang hóng bác CKD nói tiếp về ezi driver em mới hốt 3 bộ này giờ ko biết làm sao kết nối với bob mach3( robot3t

----------


## CKD

Đã gọi là Ezi thì nó là nhại theo từ "easi" tức dể dàng
Bạn download cái manual của nó về, trong đó nó hướng dẫn rất kỷ rồi. Đấu nối cũng đơn giản thôi.

Motor thì ghim vào driver là xong.
BOB thì đấu với driver theo hướng dẫn của BOB & dirver.
Những thứ khác cứ để mặc định là xong. Không cần phải chỉnh chọt gì cả, nó chỉ có độ phân giải & gain. Tra bảng vặn vặn phát là xong ý mà.

----------


## Gamo

> Đang hóng bác CKD nói tiếp về ezi driver em mới hốt 3 bộ này giờ ko biết làm sao kết nối với bob mach3( robot3t


Mất công lắm, bác cứ bán rẻ cho mình là được  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

geckodrive mới ra model mới

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

FPGA à?

Mà thật ra thì mình ko quan tâm tới Gecko, chỉ quan tâm tới BeDrive thui

----------


## nhatson

arduino as closed loop stepper motor control

em thấy thật là cool












https://github.com/uStepper/uStepper

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, duonghoang, h-d, iamnot.romeo

----------


## nhatson

drive kinco

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## nhatson

nhà có vài con motor này, nhưng chưa thấy bộ gin chạy thật bao giờ

----------

Bongmayquathem, duonghoang

----------


## Ryan

Đi bải, lở đá trúng cái này.
Nhatson thích nghiên cứu thì mình xin gửi tặng hay đổi driver nhatson cũng được.
Ps: Hàng không được đẹp lắm. Mã theo mình đoán là PB3A003P200

----------


## biết tuốt

mới lục tủ ra mấy cái driver step leadshine  DM20504   đang định test mà nhìn kỹ nó làm đến 4 ngõ tín hiệu vào, tiếng trung thì không biết may có 1 cái có tiếng trung lẫn tiếng anh (leadshine SY6021 sò lông to đùng  :Big Grin: ) 
 đã biết đươch chân Pul, Dir   2 ngõ vào còn lại 1 chắc là ENBLE vậy ngõ còn lại là gì nhỉ ? 




ruột gan 2 con này

----------


## nhatson

ngõ còn lại khả năng ngõ ra, báo fault

----------


## nhatson

> Đi bải, lở đá trúng cái này.
> Nhatson thích nghiên cứu thì mình xin gửi tặng hay đổi driver nhatson cũng được.
> Ps: Hàng không được đẹp lắm. Mã theo mình đoán là PB3A003P200


cho em đổi 1 cái 4a 50v vs cái này nhé, thanks ah, ko biết ah ở đâu ?

----------


## Ryan

> cho em đổi 1 cái 4a 50v vs cái này nhé, thanks ah, ko biết ah ở đâu ?


Sáng mai, tui gửi ở cái sân bự sau xe nước mía bên quận 4.
Chuyện đổi thì từ từ cũng được, nhatson cứ lấy nghiên cứu.
Nhân tiện, cám ơn đại gia sân bự trước.

Chào.

----------


## Gamo

Mai ghé xe nước mía  :Cool:

----------


## h-d

có khi nào là ngõ cấp phanh của động cơ. cụ cắm vào đo xem sao

----------


## thuhanoi

ASD16-SSS
Đây là dòng anpha chạy mạng của Vexta. Không tìm đâu ra manual - nên chỉ có thể sử dụng để ngâm (mà chạy mạng là ngâm rồi)  :Big Grin: 

Phần Nguồn và Công suất


Phần điều khiển


Tổng thể nhận dạng

----------

nhatson

----------


## toanho

Em có con nầy mà gà quá nên hem bít đi dây thế nào. Tìm manual ma không có. Xin các cao nhân chỉ giáo em thêm. Cảm ơn

----------


## tammocviet

bộ sưu tập hấp dẫn quá

----------


## CKD

@toanho
Trên dây còn các ký hiệu kìa bác, bác lật qua lại, tới lui xem mấy cái dây đó nó ghi những gì thifcmoiws đoán được ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em có con nầy mà gà quá nên hem bít đi dây thế nào. Tìm manual ma không có. Xin các cao nhân chỉ giáo em thêm. Cảm ơn


http://wexon.ru/sites/default/files/...d_-_manual.pdf

----------

toanho

----------


## trần nhựt

> hỉnh ảnh các step drive mà em có, bác nào có các loại khác bổ sung cho em nhé
> 
> em bắt đầu với step drive MA860H, có lẽ là hàng xịn
> tổng thể
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trái tim
> ...


Coi lại đúng là hàng xin thật, e có Con Ma tháo ra thì con chíp chính ko có số chữ ký hiệu gì hết thì làm sao mình tim mua được đồ chính hãng bác

----------


## toanho

Em chụp lại mấy cổng đầu. Mấy cổng sau nối step  thi em hiểu.Em thắc mắc là trong sơ đồ em lượm được có vẻ đơn giản nhưng trong cái drive nó ghi 24V và 5V nữa là sao các bác? còn cọng đầu tiên thì R8. Thấy manual của cụ Nhất Sơn thì ghi là GMD series only, còn của em là SDC hông biết được hông?

----------


## CKD

Tạm hiểu là input nó chịu được 24V.
Chân current chắc dùng để đưa vào chế độ idle hoặc disable.
Fault chắc để error, open colector.

----------


## nhatson

> Coi lại đúng là hàng xin thật, e có Con Ma tháo ra thì con chíp chính ko có số chữ ký hiệu gì hết thì làm sao mình tim mua được đồ chính hãng bác


đời mới em thấy digital, dùng chip của TI, tms320f28035, 48pin lqfp

----------


## Gamo

Ko biết mấy con BeDrive so với dòng DM ra sao nhỉ? Bữa nào mấy cụ làm bài so sánh BeDrive, MAxxx và DMxxx đi :x :x :x

----------


## solero

"Em" Driver của IMS (Cùng háng với IM483 thần cmn thánh)

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, motor ai tặng thế?

----------


## solero

> Hehe, motor ai tặng thế?


con dài Bác Hồ tặng, con ngắn thì combat đập chết con gà rù nó văng ra.

----------


## Gamo

con gà nó quê à nha, lần sau ko tặng quà solero nữa  :Wink:

----------


## solero

> con gà nó quê à nha, lần sau ko tặng quà solero nữa


Ko cần tặng đâu cụ. Lần sau đi combat nhìn thấy con gà ở đâu đập nó nó lại văng ra nữa ka ka. Hình như nó đang ngậm IM805 thì phải.

----------

nhatson

----------


## quanghuydck

> alpha step


Theo em đây là Servo của Yaskawa. Họ thể hiện sự đồng bộ của các bộ driver.

----------


## nhatson

step closeloop sẽ rẻ hơn, phổ biến hơn vào 2017

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, h-d

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy cái driver step không có tài liệu.
Chắc cũng là thời kỳ cận đại
Driver step 5 pha Sanyo Denki model PMM-BA-5602.
Bên trong dùng mười mấy con công suất to tổ bố.















-------"""""--------



Diver lạ dùng con STA0403 đi kèm là motor step 2 pha japan.













-----""""------

Driver step 5 phase to đùng của Mycom cho ae nghiên cứu kích thước 300x120.
Nó dùng 1 dãy toàn transistor nhìn thấy hoành tráng lắm. Zin nó kéo con Step motor 5 pha IHI phi 80 dài 130 loại có thắng .

----------

nhatson, tungluu.cnc

----------


## CKD

Con trên cùng thấy có PMM8714, chắc là con lái step. Chưa tra datasheet nhưng dòng PMM hay thấy lái step, cả công suất cho step cũng có.

Con bên dưới thấy có thạch anh, chắc con to to là mcu.

Con mycom thì chẵng biết gì.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bổ xung hình của con Mycom.



Dùng 5 cặp transistor như hình.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

mấy con 5 phase này nững năm 80 chắc mắc khiếp lắm lun í

----------


## garynguyen

Driver của hàn xẻng, công suất chơi IRF540N

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2pha của NIPPON nhìn đẹp nhưng tìm hoài không ra manual. Sau khi chấm chấm nó cũng chạy được .
Chỉ chạy wc/ccw.



Bên trong cũng bén lắm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Con này cần gì manual, cách chạy ghi trên vỏ hộp rồi kìa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài bộ Driver mới đẹp chứ đồ cổ hoài mọi người nhức đầu.

* Driver step 2 pha của IAI kèm motor step 2 pha có encoder:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài bộ Driver mới đẹp chứ đồ cổ hoài mọi người nhức đầu.

* Driver step 2 pha của IAI kèm motor step 2 pha có encoder:














----"""""-----

* Driver Step 2pha của SMC mã LC6C-220AD

----------


## Gamo

Tặng tau đi, tau mò cách chạy cho

----------


## nhatson

> Vài bộ Driver mới đẹp chứ đồ cổ hoài mọi người nhức đầu.
> 
> * Driver step 2 pha của IAI kèm motor step 2 pha có encoder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xem ruột cứ mấy cái vỏ này thì guc go đầy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> xem ruột cứ mấy cái vỏ này thì guc go đầy


Lúc chộp chưa mở ra . Vài hôm nữa bổ xung vô.

Thêm 1 con chắc là cổ vì nó mang trong người cái biến áp to lắm













---""""-----

Driver step 2 pha dùng L298 L297

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lúc chộp chưa mở ra . Vài hôm nữa bổ xung vô.
> 
> Thêm 1 con chắc là cổ vì nó mang trong người cái biến áp to lắm


Đang ngâm cứu date của nó mà chưa đoán được

----------


## nhatson

có vài cụ có cái controller này, cách đây nhiều năm em mua test , nhân viên hãng ngồi dịch và làm tài liệu hướng dẫn tiếng ah cho em, sau khi em hứa hẹn tương lai sáng lạn hehe


Stepper motor dosed-loop controller manual 1.21.pdf

----------

CKD

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay tranh không có việc tháo cái driver Positec WDM3-004.1801

Model này là driver step 3 pha, chạy điện 220v, điều khiển 2 motor độc lập

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## solero

Hầy dzà chơi 2 modul IGBT thế kia chắc giá xuất xưởng mắc đưng hỏi.

----------


## nhatson

ruột JMC 3hbs2208

controller dùng tms320f28035, lái cs cách li quang



phần cs, tke dùng chung cho 2 phase và 3 phase, con này 3 phase, IGBT rời
đo dòng hall, có cảm biến short dùng cach li quang  ACPL-C790,đo Vbus cách li quang  ACPL-C790
lái igbt IR2109, diode ES1J, phần lọc noise ngõ vào khá kỹ, mỗi con diode chỉnh lưu công suất để tenh hênh nhìn hơi ghê ghê

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, JMC sao chơi kinh thế?

----------


## nhatson

> Chùi, JMC sao chơi kinh thế?


cỡ 2t5 giá FOB . giá rất sát, lkien thấy cũng trên trung bình
cấu hình này chạy ac servo okies dó ah gamo

----------


## dylan

đây rồi, cái e cần tìm. hướng dẫn e cách sủ dụng drive, khi đã kết nối với motor, motor đã lập trình bước  trên con LOGO! cách chỉn SW1 ..SW8 như thế nào

----------


## ngocbh2001

Minh thích cái driver này,nó chạy rất mượt

----------


## nhatson

dma860h leisai
http://leisaikeji.com/
bộ này dùng mcu ti c2000, có nhân xung khi chạy tốc độ chậm > smooth
2017-07-18_10-05-45 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

2017-07-18_10-05-24 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## solero

Trở công suất Dale cơ ạ?

----------


## nhatson

trở nhằm gi so với cái pcb 4 layer  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Trở công suất Dale cơ ạ?


Hàng nhái mẫu mã đó

----------


## solero

> Hàng nhái mẫu mã đó


Cục tác... Biết dale là gì không cục ta cục tác?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, biết có mấy con trở Dale mà cũng la um sùm nữa. Lo làm bài giới thiệu về cái driver mà ku khoe là gấu đi. Chẳng thấy có gì là gấu cả. Còn ko gửi đây, tau rì viu cho

----------


## solero

> Hehe, biết có mấy con trở Dale mà cũng la um sùm nữa. Lo làm bài giới thiệu về cái driver mà ku khoe là gấu đi. Chẳng thấy có gì là gấu cả. Còn ko gửi đây, tau rì viu cho


Có video họ làm rồi cần chi làm nữa. Ngâm dấm tiếp cho nó giòn he he. Cục tác...

----------


## nhatson

> Hàng nhái mẫu mã đó


đóng náp để trả vinamit roài ko là đè ra đo RCL của nó roài

----------


## CKD

Một trong các sở thích là được lột đồ mấy em này.

----------


## nhatson

con này có chúc năg phát hiện mất bước ko cần cảm biến, thử chưa ah

----------


## nhatson

hàng cổ của leadshine

DSC_4913 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

DSC_4914 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

DSC_4916 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

----------


## nhatson

DSC_4912 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

DSC_4911 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

DSC_4908 by tivoidethuong, on Flickr

----------

CKD

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Kinco 2M2280N

Đính kèm 42881
Đính kèm 42882
Đính kèm 42883
Đính kèm 42884

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> con này có chúc năg phát hiện mất bước ko cần cảm biến, thử chưa ah


Có nữa à?
Manual nó chưa có xem qua nữa, thử gì được. Chôm về lột áo chộp hình thôi, chưa làm gì nữa.

----------


## Diyodira

> Có nữa à?
> Manual nó chưa có xem qua nữa, thử gì được. Chôm về lột áo chộp hình thôi, chưa làm gì nữa.


cái khoản lột áo chụp hình này chắc ông NS trùm quá, chẳng những chụp mà ổng còn soi x-quang chụp sâu bên trong nữa cơ.
đặc biệt em nào càng sang càng xịn ổng càng thích, mấy ổng cũng đổi chát bằng được  :Smile: 

tks

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

vexta ard-k

----------


## CKD

Mạch nhìn phức tạp quá. Không ham  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Mạch nhìn phức tạp quá. Không ham


300usd mờ, có brake build in nha

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Oriental ARD-CD

Đính kèm 42991
Đính kèm 42990
Đính kèm 42992
Đính kèm 42993
Đính kèm 42994

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Ezi-Servo của fastech.co.kr
EzS-PD-42L-A-D, theo cảm nhật riêng là chạy ngon  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

HBS size 57 3 phase

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## nhatson



----------

Ga con, Gamo, solero

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

eZi-servo là một loại step có hồi tiếp giống alpha step vậy khác nhau ở đây chủ yếu là do cách điều khiển hay có gì khác giữa chúng không anh Nhatson.

----------


## solero

Sau màn test trên cụ Nhat Son có nhận xét so sánh gì về Ezi và Alpha ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> eZi-servo là một loại step có hồi tiếp giống alpha step vậy khác nhau ở đây chủ yếu là do cách điều khiển hay có gì khác giữa chúng không anh Nhatson.


từ ngữ em nghĩ nó diễn tả chính xác, 

ezi servo > nó chạy dạng servo điều chỉnh lực, tốc độ vị trí 
alphastep là close loop stepper motor control nó dkhiển như step khi mất bước nó tạo ra profile để bám theo vị trí mà ko chạy như kiểu servo
hybird step servo chạy lai giữ hai kiểu, lúc ko mất vị trí chạy như step, khi mất vị trí lại chuyển qua chạy chế độ servo

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## nhatson

> Sau màn test trên cụ Nhat Son có nhận xét so sánh gì về Ezi và Alpha ạ?


ezi ngon hơn, nhưng nó ko turning nên chắc phải kiếm đủ bộ , râu nọ cắm cằm bà kia chắc ko ổn

----------


## Gamo

> Sau màn test trên cụ Nhat Son có nhận xét so sánh gì về Ezi và Alpha ạ?


Ezi ngon hơn, đưa đám alpha đây, đổi Ezi cho

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> từ ngữ em nghĩ nó diễn tả chính xác, 
> 
> ezi servo > nó chạy dạng servo điều chỉnh lực, tốc độ vị trí 
> alphastep là close loop stepper motor control nó dkhiển như step khi mất bước nó tạo ra profile để bám theo vị trí mà ko chạy như kiểu servo
> hybird step servo chạy lai giữ hai kiểu, lúc ko mất vị trí chạy như step, khi mất vị trí lại chuyển qua chạy chế độ servo


ezi servo nó cũng là dạng close loop stepper mà anh. vậy khác nhau là do cách điều khiển ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Alpha dòng ASM cổ lắm rồi nên đương nhiên khó so lại với mấy dòng close loop đời mới. Bữa nào lão Linh làm thử demo ARM vs Ezi với




> Ezi-Servo của fastech.co.kr
> EzS-PD-42L-A-D, theo cảm nhật riêng là chạy ngon


Cái coil ở đây để làm dzì vậy các cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> Alpha dòng ASM cổ lắm rồi nên đương nhiên khó so lại với mấy dòng close loop đời mới. Bữa nào lão Linh làm thử demo ARM vs Ezi với
> 
> 
> 
> Cái coil ở đây để làm dzì vậy các cụ?


mr CKD check, nó boot lện 48V, drive tke dùng cho tự động hóa input 24VDC , như vậy hiệu năng ko cao, mà bắt khách hàng gắn nguồn 48V thì bất tiện nên giải pháp này hợp lí

----------


## nhatson

> ezi servo nó cũng là dạng close loop stepper mà anh. vậy khác nhau là do cách điều khiển ạ.


ezi servo có dkhiển torque ( torque > speed> position)
alphastep chạy như step, nó đếm bước sai rồi bước bù thôi, ko có dkhiển torque như servo

khác nhau dể nhận thất là alphastep KO CÓ turning , eziservo có turning

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Ga con

Alphastep đời AS thì đúng thế cụ ạ.

Còn dòng AR thì nó chạy cả 2 chế độ: có tuning và tuning free như AS. Chạy mode có tuning thì êm hơn nhưng có overshoot. Còn tuning free thì chạy dễ chính xác hơn nhưng rần hơn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, minhdt_cdt10, solero

----------


## mayphaymong

em đang tập tành mấy cái đơn giản. bác nào có cho e xin ạ. cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

được tài trợ của khanh khờ, nay em so sánh 1 em hbs860h dời 8 oánh vác từ usa về vs 1 con em mua từ hãng sikesai
em soi ... ko thấy khác mấy

----------


## BÂTM

Cái nào mua bên usa vậy bạn ?

----------


## nhatson

hbs860h leadshine bên tay phải trong hình

----------

BÂTM

----------


## Bongmayquathem

IMAG0239 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
leadshine m415B. hàng mini. 
thêm cái clip test luôn cái microscope.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hoangminhtin

> hbs860h leadshine bên tay phải trong hình


\
2 con bổ ra y nhau ... chẳng bik đâu mà mò ... chất lượng có tương đương k bác ?

----------


## nhatson

dma860 vs dm542-05 tháng 5 năm 2018
thaks cụ vinamitcnc

----------


## nhatson

1 phiên bản DM được mở ra ở đông âu

----------


## nhatson

thương hiệu đến từ china mà chỉ bán ở usa

----------


## solero

Nhìn chất lượng mạch có vẻ hịn hơn. Linh kiện có thương hiệu hơn.

----------


## Diyodira

> thương hiệu đến từ china mà chỉ bán ở usa


thích xem hàng đến từ VN mà bán ở USA, đang hóng  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng hóng... riết quen rồi...

----------


## nhatson

> Nhìn chất lượng mạch có vẻ hịn hơn. Linh kiện có thương hiệu hơn.


bán được giá cao mờ anh

----------


## gamble

Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ Nhật Sơn. Thế mình nên dùng con này tms320f28032 hay là Cortex M3 hả bác? Cái tool bác nói là gì mà khó kiếm vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thank kiu sư phụ Nhật Sơn. Thế mình nên dùng con này tms320f28032 hay là Cortex M3 hả bác? Cái tool bác nói là gì mà khó kiếm vậy?


em ko dám làm sư phụ
dùng mcu dì thì trăm hay ko bằng tay quen
tool ti dắt cụ, như xds560 999usd, cao cấp thì cần để debug còn bthường xds100 cũng đủ dùng
http://www.ti.com/tool/TMDSEMU560V2STM-U

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Driver hãng CHYENDEN của đài loan. Sử dụng chip SLA7026 dòng max 5A, trung bình 3A. Có bộ nhân xung, vi bước max được 1600 xung / vòng

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> Driver hãng CHYENDEN của đài loan. Sử dụng chip SLA7026 dòng max 5A, trung bình 3A. Có bộ nhân xung, vi bước max được 1600 xung / vòng


Con này chạy rất êm, ngon, mỗi cái là nó xài unipolar nên kén motor với lại moment kém hơn unipolar chút.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Mới xu được mấy con Pacific model MA 6410, hàng nude không quần áo


Thông số hơi bị kinh, tần số xung vào max cho chọn 2MHz. 7.1a (5a rms), 75VDC max, vi bước max 1:256.

Linh kiện xịn, mạch 4 lớp. Để từ từ rảnh e lột đồ nó xem sao. Trước mắt thấy 2 version khác nhau về nguồn: 1 version xài IR2112S + fet IRF530, có 1 biến áp + 7805; 1 version xài 1 con TOP223 + 1 cuộn cảm + 1 fet 530 + 1 biến áp + 7805.




Thanks

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước nghe lão Ppgas chê step rung, em test thử giải trí

----------

Bongmayquathem, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Hôm trước nghe lão Ppgas chê step rung, em test thử giải trí


Ồn >< êm  :Smile:  nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, ồn thiệt... tại driver cùi mía á... để bữa nào kiếm driver Nhật Sơn thử

Đang thí nghiệm xem công nghệ điều khiển mới so với công nghệ thời Mach3 ra sao

----------


## nhatson

> Hohoho, ồn thiệt... tại driver cùi mía á... để bữa nào kiếm driver Nhật Sơn thử
> 
> Đang thí nghiệm xem công nghệ điều khiển mới so với công nghệ thời Mach3 ra sao


âm mưu dì đó ông gà

----------


## sieunhim

Bác @Gamo Mấy bộ step nhỏ nhỏ 57-60 ko xài để em chạy demo con máy oánh giá năng suất đi. Kiếm lòi con mắt. Mua mới hơi tiếc  :Smile:  :Smile: :

----------


## Gamo

> âm mưu dì đó ông gà


Hix... em bị lão Linh dụ nên quởn thui ấy mà

@sieunhim: hehe, step thường tui còn có vài bộ để test thui. Cơ mà mấy bộ step 57-60 ve chai quận 8 đầy mà?

----------


## nhatson

leadshine dm542 v3
hãng đã từ bỏ dòng C2000 của ti sang nhà ARM core

----------

lenguyenhun

----------

